
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (January 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE. A one-sentence summary of
your interview process would also be helpful.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
skortchmar
SpaceX | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time | Senior Full Stack Software Developer |
[http://www.spacex.com/careers](http://www.spacex.com/careers)

We seek to accelerate the course of human history by developing the
technologies necessary for multi-planetary civilization.

Most people think of us as a hardware company, but SpaceX has a strong
software group that contributes to everything from vehicle design to literally
launching the rocket.

The Flight Software Automation team is looking for accomplished full-stack
engineers. The automation team serves as the bridge between the vehicle and
the rest of the company. We write python primarily, and we interact with
everything from rocket code to websockets.

Senior Full Stack Software Engineer:
[http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/8711](http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/8711)
Full Stack Software Engineer:
[http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/205952](http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/205952)

Please apply via the above links and mention Hacker News!

~~~
elcritch
As always SpaceX and it's mission is just _cool_ (in a geek sense). However,
to be honest, Python + rocket code in the same sentence perturbs me somewhat.
Python is great for web automation tools and simple scripting situations, but
for the love of humanity (seriously, because space travel & exploration), I
shudder at the idea of Python being used in a complex rocket control system.
Does the team use other tools for embedded or distributed controls?

~~~
rasmi
The job description above is for internal user-facing tools. Mission-critical
systems are done in C++.[1]

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1853ap/slug/c8bpr00](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1853ap/slug/c8bpr00)

~~~
elcritch
That makes much more sense, the job posting seemed more likely a fit for
internal user interface tools. Python certainly is a good fit there, but
adding in the parts about touching the rocket code seems... well I just can't
comprehend the idea of running Python on a rocket at launch time. Then again,
maybe all the cool rocket systems will start having REST APIs. ;)

`curl -X POST rocket10.falcon-9.spacex.com/engine/ignite -d '{"countdown":
10}'`

Would both be amazing and terrifying!

P.S. @parent: I admire the work y'all are doing, Dozbog!

~~~
dominis
you don't need the `-X POST`, because `-d` will do a post by default :)

~~~
jhhn
all the systems AND PARAMETERS are redundant in such mission...

------
gkop
Binti | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer | Full-time, onsite, will
transfer H-1B | $100K – $140K, 0.25% – 1.0%

Binti makes software for foster care and adoption agency staff to improve
their daily workflow so they can make better-informed decisions and spend more
of their time actually helping people. Our mission is to find a safe, loving,
and stable family for every child.

Binti's software is used by private adoption agencies in 30 states. We're in
the midst of expanding into serving government foster care agencies and are
close to reaching two-thirds of the foster care families in the state of
California.

We have sustainable revenue, fanatical customers, and ample seed funding from
top investors like First Round, Kapor, and Lowercase. We work together in SF
and are growing rapidly.

Binti's main SaaS web product is a conventional monolithic Rails/Postgres app
that delivers value in heaps and heaps, and remains super fun to hack on.
We're building the monolith up higher and higher, and looking forward to soon
chipping off a service or two (perhaps in Elixir?). Some of the areas in which
we are especially seeking to round out our engineering team include web
accessibility, front-end development, operations/"devops", UX, and security.
We do not expect you to have all these skills, but are listing them here to
give you a sense of our most pressing needs. We're using Kubernetes/Google
Cloud.

[https://binti.com/binti-careers/software-engineer/](https://binti.com/binti-
careers/software-engineer/)

------
suchow
UC Berkeley | Software Engineer | Berkeley | Full-time, REMOTE, ONSITE,
[http://berkeley.edu](http://berkeley.edu)

UC Berkeley is hiring a full-time software engineer to work on a DARPA-funded
project to build next-generation methods for social science research [1]. The
software engineer will join a team of scientists and engineers building
Dallinger [2], an open-source platform that automates the full pipeline of
crowd-sourced experimentation, from recruiting participants to managing the
resultant data; think lab-on-a-chip or microfluidics, but with people. The
position is a 2-year contract, renewable up to 3.5 years, and includes a
comprehensive benefits package. The full job ad and instructions for applying
can be found at [http://bit.ly/2hCqGrj](http://bit.ly/2hCqGrj). Remote work is
possible.

Our stack is Python, Flask, PostgreSQL, Redis, WebSockets, the SciPy stack,
Jupyter notebooks, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, all on Heroku & AWS.

[1] [http://www.darpa.mil/news-events/2016-03-04](http://www.darpa.mil/news-
events/2016-03-04)

[2]
[https://github.com/Dallinger/Dallinger](https://github.com/Dallinger/Dallinger)

~~~
alexisnorman
Seems like the buttons to apply are greyed out; is there another way to submit
an application?

~~~
suchow
Looking into this now. If you email me at suchow (@berkeley.edu), I can send
you an email with a working link once it's back up.

~~~
suchow
There's an issue with the posting on the HR site. The university is on
academic and administrative holiday until tomorrow, so this won't get fixed
today, but should be back up tomorrow. Happy to answer questions here or by
email in the meantime.

~~~
suchow
The application is back up.

------
aretecinc
SEC | Frontend Engineer | NYC $120,000 - $180,000 | ONSITE

We're building the US Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation
analytics platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. Come
build awesome tools to analyze big data. We do quantitative analysis, machine
learning, plus good old fashioned product development. At the end of the day
we are creating modern, elegant applications that help our government be more
awesome. Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and
former finance people that saw the light.

We use a modern stack of JS, React, Python, pandas, Flask, C++, kdb+/q. It
doesn't matter if you know our stack or not, if you love to learn you'll fit
right in.

If you're interested please reach out to careers@aretecinc.com

~~~
stephancoral
Is this job working directly for the SEC or as a contractor?

~~~
codingdave
If it was directly for the SEC, you would apply through a .gov site, so it is
pretty safe to assume this is a contractor.

~~~
niels_olson
That said, you will be on-site and likely working on the most interesting
problems.

------
tbarbugli
Stream.io | Backend Developer, Python | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE |
Full time

We're currently expanding our core development team in Amsterdam and are
looking for a talented Python Backend developer. Our ideal candidate has years
of experience building complex systems at scale.

Our stack

    
    
      * Python/RabbitMQ/ZeroMQ/Golang/NodeJS
      * AWS / Softlayer / GCE
      * Cassandra/Postgresql/Redis/Memcached
      * Puppet/CloudInit/Terraform/Cloudformation
    

Skills and requirements

    
    
      * Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science or prior engineering experience 
      * Experience building complex high performance software 
      * You are fluent with Python and at least a 2nd language like Go, Erlang, Scala or similar
      * Comfortable with Django
      * In-depth experience with SQL database
      * Memcached/Redis
    

What we offer

    
    
      * Work on nice-to-have problems (millions of HTTP requests every day)
      * Competitive salary 
      * Dev setup of your choice
      * Equity
    

About Stream

Stream is an API for building, scaling and personalizing feeds. The technology
relies heavily on Cassandra and machine learning. Stream powers the feeds for
over 50 million end users and handles billion feed updates every day. Our
customers include small startups as well as Fortune 500 companies. Building a
scalable, highly available, secure and performant feed infrastructure is a
hard problem.

About us

Stream was founded in The Netherlands and joined the prestigious Techstars
accelerator in NYC. After Techstars Stream raised $1.75m and now has offices
in both Amsterdam and Boulder, Colorado. More details:
[https://angel.co/stream/jobs](https://angel.co/stream/jobs) or email
tommaso@getstream.io

------
ylere
1aim | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa
[https://1aim.com](https://1aim.com)

At 1aim, we develop and produce access control systems, which allow to open
doors with mobile phones. We create all hardware, software and IT-
Infrastructure to run our systems on our own. Beside access systems we are
already putting a lot of R&D effort in creating further new smart
home/building automation products. We see ourselves as an engineering-driven
technology company, that influences how a future with connected devices will
look.

We enable engineers to focus on what they can to best, letting them work on
new products in small, highly interdisciplinary teams. We try to get rid of as
much management overhead as possible (no daily standup meetings!).

Right now, we are hiring new engineers for the following areas:

\- RUST Backend Developer

\- (Frontend) Web Developer

\- Electrical Engineer

We do not care about your academic degrees or where you are from, but about
the stuff you did and what you could create in the future given the right
opportunities. If you are interested in working at 1aim, write us an email at
work.hn<?>1aim.com and tell us about the projects you worked on that you are
the most proud of and which technological feats of the past inspire you. We
provide visa assistance, relocation support and free housing until you find
your own place to live.

Interview process: 1st phone interview (screening) -> 2nd phone interview
(technical) -> home assignment/technical challenge (depending on application)
-> 3rd interview (mixed, via phone or onsite)

Please note that we will be very busy in january due to our presence on an
important trade fair and our reply times might be a bit slower.

~~~
guessmyname
_" We do not care about your academic degrees [...]"_

Unfortunately embassies _do_ care about these. Getting a work permit to
immigrate to another country without an university degree certainly reduces
the chances to get the embassy's approval, even in countries like Germany
where there is some flexibility — if you have a Senior profile — a degree
certainly accelerates the process.

In fact, in this industry, there is less people caring about an university
degree than people who care about it, exceptions being those in the research
field. But HR departments always filter out good candidates because they lack
the degree, most HR employees are not trained correctly and/or know how
difficult it is to hire a foreigner without a formal education background so
they immediately throw good resumes to the trash can because of that.

~~~
moogliedoodle
Just moved to Berlin, no degree. The federal employment agency had to give
approval after the contract was signed, which took about 2-3 weeks. Working
visa issued after 3 days. HR shouldn't be scared, it's easy and pretty
straightforward.

~~~
webloem
Could you give a bit more background to this? E.g. moved from where, what is
your experience level, salary range maybe?

The general advice seems to be that a university degree is almost always
required. Having another data point would be helpful!

~~~
mlent
You can "replace" the degree with sufficient professional experience, at least
for Germany. Ideally you've got several years.

------
xando
Hey, a friendly reminder. I’m parsing the thread, all job offers added here
are also available on the map on

[https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io)

If you post here:

Last month
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13080505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13080505))
I’ve started a small campaign to update thread format and make it more parser
friendly for whoishiring.io and others website I know that at least few
websites that do similar thing.

As a result off this calling, many posters actually complied. Which resulted
in more accurate map positions, better tagging (REMOTE, VISA, INTERNSHIP, …)
and for some I was even able to get logos. Thanks!

Here is the format.

    
    
      1) {company} | {job title} | {locations} | {attrs: REMOTE, INTERNS, VISA, company url}
      Google | Software Developer | SF | VISA https://google.com
      DuckDuckGo | Software Developer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

or

    
    
      2) {company} | {job title} | {locations}
      Google | Site Reliability Engineer | London, Zurich, Sydney
      Facebook | Web-developer | London, Zurich
    

I’m using this regex to test the firstline.

    
    
      \s*(?P<company>[^|]+?)\s*\|\s*(?P<title>[^|]+?)\s*\|\s*(?P<locations>[^|]+?)\s*(?:\|\s*(?P<attrs>.+))?$
    

You can test it in Python or here
[https://regex101.com/r/relwQD/3](https://regex101.com/r/relwQD/3) (for the
match look right).

~~~
jacques_chester
I think this is a good idea. Some problems:

* I have limited character allocation to wax poetic, and my listing is for a company (Pivotal) with 19 established offices and more that aren't really publicised yet.

* The requirement for positions in given locations changes constantly. One month I went through our list and posted those locations. By the end of the month, it was out-of-date.

* Then there's the problem that I'm listing for multiple disciplines. Adding an ad for every single role seems like it would be detrimental.

* Last but not least: I can earn a referral bonus from the ads I post. I'm not sure how my ad being slurped into a different site helps me, given that I expect my link might not be very prominent. (edit: except you seem to reserve a spot for URLs, so let's drop this one and chalk it up to "Jacques speaks before he reads, episode 20 kajillion")

Still, I'd be interested in making it work better.

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | San Francisco Bay Area | Full-time, remote | $110k-$200k
driven by your productivity

[http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html](http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html)

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling on dialect of SQL to execute on a different backend - e.g.
would you like to run Oracle PL/SQL on a Postgre database? You can with
CompilerWorks.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems, for this reason we
take on challenges where compiler are useful. This means we choose work that
the team is interested in, and only a third of our revenue is around our core
product.

Let us know if you are interested info {at} compilerworks.com

~~~
fuzzieozzie
How embarrassing - typos galore. Please do not judge.

------
gghh
SUSE | REMOTE, or Nuremberg (DE), or Prague (CZ) | Full Time

 _Live Patching developer_

"Live Patching" is the Linux kernel infrastructure by which one can apply
changes to a running kernel; this allows, for instance, to fix a security
vulnerability with no downtime. As a live patching developer you will extend
and maintain our live patching tooling, both for kernel and userspace live
patching. The main purpose of this role is working on improving the automation
that helps with generation and verification of the actual live patches. In
addition to that, you will implement tooling for userspace live patching and
participate in developing the actual live patches as well.

This is a remote working position; if you want to work at a SUSE office
instead, that is fine as well.

 _What we offer_

You will take part in the development of the core parts of our enterprise and
community distributions and you will be encouraged to submit your work
upstream. We will sponsor travel to relevant conferences where you can present
your work. Working time is flexible and we offer a bunch of the usual benefits
(these differ in different countries, though).

 _How to apply_

Preferably, submit all relevant information in a single PDF file, so that no
important detail is lost in transit. Give us some time to process your
application. Expect the interview to be done over phone. Form submission for
this position at [https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/live-patching-
developer-...](https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/live-patching-developer-
global-locations/3486/3308529)

This is not the only job opening currently available at SUSE, see
suse.com/jobs

~~~
Manikandan
I have applied many times and find myself suitable. Still, never got a
response from anyone.

~~~
Manikandan
Is there a better way to reach you?

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - Python/Django,
Javascript (OpenCraft - Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of ten
developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: a 15 minutes (simple) coding exercise & a 30 minutes
Hangout. If that works out, you're given a (paid) test task: a contribution to
the Open edX project. The decision is taken based on how you handle the
upstream contribution.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

~~~
kgtm
It appears you've only managed to hire one person after at least 246 days
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11612805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11612805))
and it is safe to assume you've advertised this position in other boards as
well. I see you were a team of nine developers back then, and only recently
became a team of ten developers, according to the job posts.

Maybe you should inform the community here why it hasn't been working out for
you or update the copy to indicate the level of experience you are looking
for.

------
snewman
Scalyr | San Mateo, CA (ONSITE)

Frontend Engineer: $125-160K, >=0.3% equity

Agent Engineer | $125-160K, >=0.3% equity

"Agent Engineer" sounds like something from Person Of Interest, but actually
you'll own our lean, mean data collection agent. An ops visibility tool is
only as good as the data it collects, and we pride ourselves on gathering
everything from logs to system metrics to application metrics to API data. If
you enjoy constantly getting to play with new tools, come help us connect
to... everything. You'll get to play with packages from Apache to Zookeeper,
APIs from AWS to, er, Azure, while tackling challenges such as monitoring
100,000+ simultaneous log files using minimal CPU.

Frontend Engineer: we earn our keep by giving users unprecedentedly fast and
easy tools for exploring vast amounts of operational data. That starts with
our unique backend query engine, but it doesn't mean anything without an
equally amazing frontend. We're building a brand-new web app that adds
features while removing complexity, all with an eye to performance. As a
ground-up rewrite, there's lots of opportunity for you to have a significant
impact. If you care about user experience, enjoy great engineering, and want
to join an experienced team where you can really stretch yourself, we'd love
to hear from you.

At Scalyr, we've built a log analysis and ops visibility tool that our users
rave about, because it smashes expectations for performance and ease of use.
We offer the equity, influence, and fun of an early-stage company, with
stability, great pay, and a low-stress culture. We have great backers, strong
traction, and an 11-digit target market. I've built half a dozen startups,
including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I can honestly say this is my
favorite so far.

If this sounds like fun, check out the link below, or drop us a line at
jobs@scalyr.com.

[https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/agent-
engineer](https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/agent-engineer)

------
sshumaker
Credit Karma | San Francisco, Los Angeles, Charlotte | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://creditkarma.com](https://creditkarma.com)

Credit Karma's mission is to make financial progress possible for everyone. We
have over 60 million US members and are a true mission-oriented business, a
rare case where our incentives are aligned with our users - we succeed by
helping our members attain financial progress.

We've been growing rapidly over the past few years (hypergrowth) and are
hiring across a wide range of positions. On the backend side, we are moving to
Scala-based microservices using finagle and Thrift, and as well as GraphQL on
node.js. Our native iOS and Android apps are #1 in finance (with a 5 star
rating on the App Store) and we're rebuilding our website in React + Redux.
Our data teams use Kafka, Spark and BigQuery among other technologies.

If you're motivated by growth and impact Credit Karma is probably the best
place to work in tech today. We have solved product / market fit and
distribution, but compared to our peer unicorns there is still so much work to
do. If you look at the gap between our product today and what we are well-
positioned to become - the main touchpoint for consumer finance - there is
tons of opportunity for people joining now to take on responsibility and
ownership and have a meaningful impact.

Feel free to reach out to me personally (scott.shumaker at creditkarma dot
com) or visit:
[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers)

------
mocatta
Hadean | Systems Programmer | London | ONSITE, VISA

We're looking for a brilliant systems-level implementor to join us in London,
or potentially remote, who matches ≥6 of the following:

    
    
      • loves C
      • loves Rust
      • has a wide array of ambitious self-directed projects
      • has got their hands dirty writing technically complex systems, such as:
        ◦ a high-performance database/KV store
        ◦ an OS
        ◦ a programming language implementation
      • enjoys writing roughly–performance-optimal code
      • enjoys writing roughly–reliability-optimal code (static/bounded memory allocation)
      • has used EPOLLET
      • has used io_submit + O_DIRECT
      • has bypassed the Linux kernel (for fun and/or profit)
      • has written on top of paravirtualisation APIs
      • enjoys reverse engineering
      • [insert your own comparable points here]
    

Our team runs the gamut — systems, distributed systems, compilers, professors,
famous computer scientists — and is well-funded to change the landscape of
compute. If intrigued, drop us an email at jobs@hadean.com

~~~
AndyKelley
Warning: I had a close friend apply for this position about a year back and it
was a bit sketchy. They said remote in the posting and then on the phone said
the position was on-site. Additionally they said a salary number on the
posting, and then on the phone said a lower number, with a promise to raise
salary to the previous number after some amount of time. Then they lowered the
number again in a second phone call.

~~~
mocatta
Sincere apologies to your friend. At that point we were bootstrapping, and had
been for a year. We had a fundraise coming together but the amount and timing
were at that point unknown, hence lack of specificity regarding salary early
on. We have since closed funding so things have been firmed up.

As for on-site vs remote we've always been happy to do remote for the right
candidate but prefer on-site. We have in the past and continue to have a few
remote employees.

~~~
hayd
"bootstrapping" is a shitty excuse for changing the salary expectations mid-
way through the process.

~~~
mocatta
From the perspective of a couple of engineer founders who went back and forth
between two drastically different termsheets over the course of a few months
of negotiations, it was either stick with a figure that relied on a deal we
were leaning against, or share the most accurate picture at that point in
time. It seems hard to justify acting differently, given the situation.

------
dirtyaura
ŌURA | [http://ouraring.com](http://ouraring.com) | Software Engineers:
Python, Android, iOS | Helsinki or Oulu, Finland | Onsite

Are you ready? ŌURA ring is a wellness ring that measures your sleep,
activity, temperature and heart rate and answers how ready you are for day's
challenges. Should you push yourself or take it easy?

Our sleep analysis is world class and rings are already used in several on-
going studies by leading research institutes. We had a successful Kickstarter
in late 2015, ramped up production in 2016, have active user-base and growing
sales. We just closed $5M A-round for growing the team and international
expansion.

We are looking for talented developers for following 3 positions:

\- Backend Developer (Python, AWS) [https://ouraring.com/career/backend-
developer-python/](https://ouraring.com/career/backend-developer-python/)

    
    
      Front-end Javascript skills (react.js, d3.js) are a big plus!
    

\- Senior Android Developer [https://ouraring.com/career/senior-android-
developer/](https://ouraring.com/career/senior-android-developer/)

\- Junior iOS Developer [https://ouraring.com/career/ios-developer-
swift/](https://ouraring.com/career/ios-developer-swift/)

All positions are in Finland.

------
xfiler
Kontena, Inc. | [https://www.kontena.io](https://www.kontena.io) | New York &
Helsinki | onsite and/or remote

Kontena is creating an open source, developer friendly container &
microservices platform. If you'd like to spend your days tinkering with Docker
containers and hacking bleeding edge microservice architectures for one of the
most popular open source project in Linux container ecosystem, check our
current open positions:

Solution Architect (New York / Remote) - [https://kontena.io/jobs/solution-
architect](https://kontena.io/jobs/solution-architect)

Kontena Platform Developer (New York / Remote) -
[https://kontena.io/jobs/platform-developer](https://kontena.io/jobs/platform-
developer)

Product Marketing Manager (New York / Remote) -
[https://kontena.io/jobs/product-marketing-
manager](https://kontena.io/jobs/product-marketing-manager)

Software Developer – Full Stack (Helsinki) - [https://kontena.io/jobs/full-
stack-software-developer](https://kontena.io/jobs/full-stack-software-
developer)

~~~
Lord_Zero
Getting a 404 on [https://kontena.io/jobs/product-marketing-
manager](https://kontena.io/jobs/product-marketing-manager)

------
brongondwana
FastMail | Melbourne Australia | Javascript, Support, Perl - ONSITE - full-
time

FastMail is the world's best hosted service for non-transactional email (in
our humble opinion). We're looking to grow our development team in the
frontend and middleware areas, and looking for somebody to take overall
responsibility for triage on third line support.

Job ads aren't up yet, planning to write them first thing in the New Year, and
our workday starts here in about 45 minutes :)

You can read about our values:
[https://blog.fastmail.com/2016/12/13/fastmails-
values/](https://blog.fastmail.com/2016/12/13/fastmails-values/)

And contact details for how to apply:
[https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs.html](https://www.fastmail.com/about/jobs.html)

Remote isn't necessarily a deal breaker for the dev roles, but would need some
face-time initially. Support must be in Melbourne office.

~~~
fourmii
Just checked your website, but didn't see any of the positions posted yet.
What sort of support role are you trying to fill?

~~~
brongondwana
Sorry, yeah - this thread came up before we had the position descriptions
ready. Hopefully we'll post them today, still wordsmithing.

Support role is engineering support, third line. Currently handled by
engineering staff on a roster, but it gives some inconsistency in response and
it slows down whoever is on duty (currently me) in their other tasks!

------
randometc
Square | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full Time. ONSITE. VISA.

On Seller Experience we're looking for senior engineers, and an engineering
manager, to join our Onboard Platform and Onboard Experience teams.

Technical Lead -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/102775838](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/102775838)

Engineering Manager -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/102364474](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/102364474)

Square started with payments (the little reader that plugs into your phone)
and now we do a whole lot more. Our team is focused on getting people signed
up to Square, from account creation through identify verification, to
discovery of the products and features that are a good fit for their business.
There's a range of work: from highly polished front-end web development
through highly available distributed systems and third-party vendor
integrations. Interview process is a phone screen or two, then onsite, then
offer.

Apply through the links above or reach out to me directly if you prefer
(carden@squareup.com). Feel free to reach out about other engineering roles
from
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?role=Engineering](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?role=Engineering)
or product roles from
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?role=Product+Management](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?role=Product+Management)
as well.

------
flyingclimber
Nylas | San Francisco | Engineer | Full-time | On site

We're building a new email platform here at Nylas. Over 30TB of data, AWS
stack built on top of Python & Flask. Front end stack on ElectronJS, and
React. Looking for engineers who love tough scaling challenges, open source,
and working with lots of data.

* Infrastructure - [https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/2acf52e8-54b1-4593-b269-3e7f64a4...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/2acf52e8-54b1-4593-b269-3e7f64a43900)

* NodeJS - [https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/3c688d62-4985-4224-b59f-ab0a4f48...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/3c688d62-4985-4224-b59f-ab0a4f4857d0)

Some of our recent writings:

* [https://nylas.com/blog/technical-debt/](https://nylas.com/blog/technical-debt/)

* [https://nylas.com/blog/growing-up-with-mysql/](https://nylas.com/blog/growing-up-with-mysql/) Would love to tell you more.

Shoot me an email at 'tomasz' @ 'nylas.com'

------
gregwebs
Karius | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Senior Software Engineer

Karius is taking the genomic sequencing revolution (NGS) out of the lab to
build revolutionary infectious disease testing. Traditional testing approaches
rely on culturing and hypothesis-driven testing, but we directly sequence the
pathogen DNA. We booked our first commercial orders last year and are opening
up for more now.

I am a software engineer without a biotech background that worked at companies
making webapps. I really appreciate working with a team with diverse
backgrounds and having the opportunity to learn many new things. Its nice that
Karius is still a startup where you can make significant contributions in one
area or broaden your understanding of different areas.

There is something different about the vibe at Karius. People are happy to
come to be at work, there is a lot of maturity, and everyone seems to bring
their own special talents into the mix. We have company retreats twice a year
and we care about making it possible to experience joy at work.

If you bring experience in the following areas, we would love to talk more.

• Bioinformatics Pipeline: Bioinformatics experience not required if you are
an eager learner. Experience with a strongly-typed language (Rust, Haskell,
Scala, F#, OCaml, Flow/TypeScript2) or experience with statically typed
languages and appreciation of strong-typing.

• Front-End: TypeScript, React, CSS, and work well with designers

• Ops: Docker, building infrastructure on AWS with terraform and
CloudFromation. Postgres, MySQL, DynamoDB

• Backend Web Services: C#, Database schema modeling, REST APIs with Swagger
documentation

• Analysis: Experience with bioinformatics analysis and Python

website: kariusdx.com jobs at kariusdx.com

------
basgys
Stairlin | Zürich, Switzerland | Full-time | REMOTE | Frontend Engineer |
[https://stairlin.com#job](https://stairlin.com#job)

Stairlin is a fast-growing startup from Zürich Switzerland. We are building a
booking platform that allows to booking on any kind of services with just a
name and a phone number.

As a frontend engineer, you will work on our B2C and B2B web platforms. This
includes implementing new features and refining existing ones. You will also
work closely with our sales team in order to bring customers feedback into our
product.

What we'll expect from you:

    
    
      - 5+ years of experience with software development
      - Experience with one or more of the following languages: Javascript (ES5/6), Ruby, Go
      - Experience with React, Redux or similar tools
      - Experience with HTML and SCSS
      - Deep understanding of browsers, HTTP and networking
      - Excellent written and verbal communication skills
      - Strong opinions, weakly held
      - Bonus: You speak one swiss national language
    

Frontend: [JS, ES6, React, Redux, HTML, SCSS, Webpack, Falcor]

Backend: [Go, Microservices, LEGO, gRPC, Aerospike, InfluxDB, Docker, Swarm]

Apply here: ['job', '@', 'stairlin.com'].join('') or contact me for more info:
['bg', '@', 'stairlin.com'].join('') (I am Bastien Gysler, co-founder and
software engineer)

~~~
AmitJS
Would you be willing to consider someone with 1.5 years of exp ?

------
snowmaker
Y Combinator (yes, the people who run this site) is hiring hackers (San
Francisco, ONSITE)

Y Combinator has a very big vision. This recent article talks about how we
plan to invent the future: [http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/10/10/sam-
altmans-man...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/10/10/sam-altmans-
manifest-destiny)

Here's a secret most people don't know: software is at the core of our plans
for how to do this.

We're looking for a couple of great hackers to join a small team in San
Francisco. It's not a job for everyone, but it would be a good fit for someone
who loves startups. Working at YC, you won't just write code, you'll be
involved in everything YC does.

Here's an example of something interesting we built recently:
[http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/investor-day-
software/](http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/investor-day-software/)

If you're a hacker, send us a note here:
[http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l](http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l). You can also email me with
questions: jared@ycombinator.com

------
jzhen
Thinknum | New York | Backend Engineer | On-site - Full-time | VISA |
$90k-$130k + equity

=== Who We Are ===

Thinknum is a Fintech company that organizes the Internet’s commercial
activity into data models. Thinknum provides real time granular data (e.g.,
the average discount for Michael Kors handbags vs Coach handbags across
retailers). We have hundreds of clients across major financial institutions
and corporations. We're a profitable company that is growing quickly.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

We're looking for back-end engineers that can streamline our data collection
process. You will design and implement systems that collect data from websites
and make it available to our customers on our platform. Looking for engineers
with experience in Python and Javascript and familiarity with the DOM and
tools for parsing the DOM like Selenium and BeautifulSoup.

=== Interested? ===

Interested? Drop me a note at jzhen@thinknum.com

Learn more about us: [https://www.thinknum.com/](https://www.thinknum.com/)

Thanks, Justin

------
qhoxie
Swiftype - San Francisco, CA - ONSITE (relocation assistance)

The product you would help build powers the search experience on thousands of
websites and applications. We're a product/engineering focused company and
we're fortunate enough to be working at a massive scale. Everything is growing
quickly and we need more generalist engineers to join the team.

Here is the view from our office:
[https://instagram.fsnc1-3.fna.fbcdn.net/t51.2885-15/e15/1515...](https://instagram.fsnc1-3.fna.fbcdn.net/t51.2885-15/e15/1515105_583584745054998_1434099189_n.jpg)

Some Open Source releases from our team:

\- [https://swiftype.com/blog/introducing-meta-
events.html](https://swiftype.com/blog/introducing-meta-events.html)

\- [https://swiftype.com/blog/web-server-
uid.html](https://swiftype.com/blog/web-server-uid.html)

\- [https://swiftype.com/blog/objectid-
columns.html](https://swiftype.com/blog/objectid-columns.html)

If that sounds interesting, email us at jobs+hn@swiftype.com or check out
[https://swiftype.com/jobs](https://swiftype.com/jobs) for more information.

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city) | Backend Developer, Frontend Visualization
Developer, Technical Marketing Director (ONSITE)

MapD ([https://www.mapd.com](https://www.mapd.com)) is a Google
Ventures/Nvidia/Verizon Ventures/Vanedge/In-Q-Tel backed Series A startup that
builds a lightning-fast GPU-accelerated database and visual analytics platform
that takes advantage of the massive parallelism and high memory bandwidth of
GPUs. We can literally run queries orders of magnitude faster than other
systems ([http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-nvidia-
tes...](http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-nvidia-tes...)) and
since the results are on the GPUs, we can easily visualize the result sets
with the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our Tweetmap demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap)) or
our billion-row taxi demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/taxis](http://www.mapd.com/demos/taxis)) for an
idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a
major plus.

Frontend Developer – Someone with strong knowledge of React/Redux. Ideal
candidate has good design sense and a data visualization background.

Technical Marketing Director - Someone who can convey the technical value of
our product via our website, blog, documentation, tutorials, demo videos, etc.

We’re a growing Series A company (~30 people) with deep knowledge of databases
and GPU Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($115K-$170K /
0.2+%).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
boling11
PRIVACY.COM | NEW YORK (NYC), BROOKLYN | $90-140K | ONSITE

Come help us build and scale Privacy.com! In less than a year since launching,
we've moved millions of dollars and protected tens of thousands of users.

About us:

We’ve built a new way to transact without giving away your personally
identifiable information (PII) or credit card number. We're a small team,
generating significant revenue, and backed by top-tier investors. As one of
our first full-time engineering hires, you’ll have the opportunity to make a
impact on both the product and culture of the company.

Current technical challenges:

\- Building out mobile/web features as fast as our growing customer base
demands

\- Improving our browser extension checkout detection and auto-fill accuracy
towards 100%

\- Applying learning algorithms towards towards detecting anomalous behavior
and preventing fraud

\- Updates to our real-time Visa transaction processing system where requests
must be responded to in milliseconds

What we’re looking for:

\- Ability to write clear, maintainable, thoughtfully commented code

\- Proficiency with javascript preferred but not required (our stack is
angular, node, react native, with some java / c++)

\- Solid background in algorithms, systems, and design

\- Can-do mentality, with the willingness to wear a sysadmin or devops hat
when necessary

\- 3+ years of real-world experience shipping code

If you're interested drop me a line: bo@privacy.com!

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or intern | On-site San Francisco or Remote
(experienced) | [https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a growing, fast-moving team looking for all types of engineers: full-
stack, backend, site reliability, data, integration.

Mixmax's mission is to reinvent the way professionals communicate for work.
We're building the impossible: a rich communications platform that brings the
power of the web to everyday communication. This includes easily scheduling
meetings, completing surveys, making purchases, signing documents, and even
interacting with apps. We’re fully integrated with Gmail and Google Inbox, and
even have a Electron-based native desktop application. Already, we’re seeing
phenomenal growth, with customers from Uber, Airbnb, and tens of thousands of
more businesses depending on us for their daily communications.

Check out our engineering blog series last month to see what we've been
working on: [https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering)

We’re well-funded with an A++ list of investors who previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft, and Square. We have big plans ahead.
Come do the impossible with us.

Our stack: Node, Mongo, Elasticsearch, AWS, Redis, Electron (full stack:
[http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-
web](http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-web)) Our engineering blog:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering) Email
careers@mixmax.com and let’s chat!

------
alexmarcy
Corso Systems | Chicago | Control Systems Engineer, Marketing/Sales | REMOTE |
corsosystems.com

We're seeking a control systems engineer, entry level is ok. Typical tasks
include developing GUIs and process control logic for manufacturing systems,
database administration, web services development, and system commissioning.
There is a lot of overlap with more "general" programming disciplines, CS,
etc., and while a technical background is great, a technical degree is not a
requirement.

Remote work is fine, along with travel to customer facilities when necessary
for commissioning.

We're also looking for a sales/marketing person to help develop our marketing
processes and content to drive new business. This includes written content for
our site and industry publications, working with our customers to develop case
studies, and developing video content for our projects, side projects, and
general shenanigans.

We are a small company helping large manufacturers optimize their processes,
reduce costs, and do what they do better through the use of automation, data
analysis, and workforce utilization.

Check out our site and let us know directly if you are interested or have any
questions.

info@corsosystems.com

------
michaelbryzek
Flow Commerce | Hoboken NJ | Full-time, onsite |
[http://flow.io](http://flow.io)

Flow Commerce | Hoboken NJ | remote | [http://flow.io](http://flow.io)

Flow is an enterprise SAAS platform that makes it simple for ecommerce brands
to sell globally. It’s a large market (~$300B last year) and growing quickly
(~30%/year). We launched MVP in October and are now scaling the team.

We love building software. We love open source. We spend tons of time
carefully designing our APIs - a core part of our business is a simple set of
APIs built by developers for developers.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - People passionate about defining and building simple APIs
      - People passionate about natural language processing and/or general algorithmic work
      - People passionate about creating great UI
    

Remote: ruby / rails experience to build a storefront. Shopify plus / solidus
experience would be super helpful.

About us:

    
    
      - Balanced and Productive. We have a great core team and think a lot about culture, starting with a foundation of trust
      - Founded in 2015 by second time successful entrepreneurs (Gilt Groupe, Fizzback). Well-funded.
      - Open source: node.js, react, redux, scala (the kind of scala without a var), play framework (APIs), go (CLIs) - more at: https://github.com/flowcommerce
    

We have many friends here on HN, and we are really looking for interesting
people. It's early enough that you will have a huge impact on what we do and
how we do it. If you have questions or want to apply, pls drop me a note: mike
at flow.io

~~~
ihsw
Maybe I'm a huge dork but that stack with Scala, Go, Node, and React is
fascinating.

------
victorNicollet
Lokad ([https://www.lokad.com](https://www.lokad.com)) | Paris, France |
Front-End Engineer | Full-time, onsite

We're building an online development environment to analyze and optimize
supply chains, backed by a cloud-based computation, forecasting and
optimization system. We are looking for an engineer to help us improve and
extend the front-end components of our apps: an online code editor, highly
dynamic and customizable dashboards, a file system with an online browser and
preview system, etc.

We are a C#/.NET shop, with TypeScript and React/Redux on the client side, and
you will be developing under Visual Studio, the source code being versioned in
Git. Our apps are hosted on Microsoft Azure.

At Lokad, you will benefit from the coaching of an awesome dev team. Our
codebase is clean, documented and heavily (unit) tested. We are largely
bootstrapped, profitable and growing fast. Our offices are quiet (no open
space!), bright, and you can get three monitors. We are located 50m from Place
d'Italie in Paris (France).

To apply, drop me a mail at victor.nicollet@lokad.com (I am the CTO)

------
emilburzo
META

If you find ctrl-f ineffective for this thread, I made:

[https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/)

Where you can use the search operators that elasticsearch has -- click on
"(syntax)" if you don't use them daily.

~~~
kluck
Thank you very much! That is really useful.

~~~
emilburzo
Thanks!

If you have any feedback, feel free to share :)

------
olalonde
Blockai | Sr. Backend Engineer | [https://blockai.com](https://blockai.com) |
San Francisco

Blockai is hiring our first full-time software engineer to work on a reverse
image search engine for the whole web. Our ideal candidate has experience
building data intensive systems, web crawling, search and indexing,
distributed systems, etc.

We don't have a strong preference on programming languages or technologies,
but here are some that we currently use: Node.js, Golang, Kubernetes, AWS,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Kafka, ElasticSearch.

We started Blockai with the simple belief that people who create things should
own their creations. As the world continues to change and many jobs get
automated, one of the few things that won't be replaced is creativity. Thus,
it is an imperative that there be proper infrastructure for creators to
manage, monitor and monetize their work. We believe what we are building will
enrich the lives of creators and inspire more people to create, making the
world a better place.

If you're up for the challenge, send me an email (oli@blockai.com) and mention
HN.

------
denisnazarov
Mediachain Labs | New York City | Blockchain Architect | Remote |
[http://mediachainlabs.com](http://mediachainlabs.com)

We're building [http://mediachain.io](http://mediachain.io), a database for
building scalable decentralized media applications and rewarding creators.

[http://github.com/mediachain](http://github.com/mediachain)

Read more on [http://blog.mediachain.io](http://blog.mediachain.io)

We've recently raised $1.5M in seed funding from USV and a16z and are actively
expanding the engineering team! Anyone interested in contributing should reach
out.

Join our Slack: [http://slack.mediachain.io](http://slack.mediachain.io)

Position: Blockchain Architect

A blockchain superfan with a keen interest in the economic and game theoretic
underpinnings of crypto systems. Familiar with smart contracts
(solidity/script), general purpose algorithms like PoW, PoS, DPoS, etc as well
as specialist approaches like proof of retrievability and proof of custody.

Experience with simulations a plus. Strong relevant coding skills a big plus.

Experience with crypto applications outside of trading extremely highly
valued.

Position Details

Location: New York City or Remote

Type: Consultant / Part-Time / Full-Time

Salary: To Be Communicated

Learn more at [http://mediachainlabs.com/jobs](http://mediachainlabs.com/jobs)

------
sankethkatta
Smartcar API | Frontend, Backend, Business Development | Mountain View, CA |
ONSITE | [https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com)

We're a small team (9 people) making a big change in transportation.
Technological additions to vehicles are kicking off a new era of better
transportation which is affordable, greener, and safer. The automotive
industry is undergoing the most disruptive changes since its inception. We
believe the future of transportation is Autonomous, Electric, Shared and
Connected. Smartcar is building an API platform to solve the "connected" part
of it.

We are looking to add another 2 developers with 2+ years of experience. Our
stack is Node.js, Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS. In addition we are looking to
fill a Business Development / Account Manager role.

If you are interested in helping us modernize transportation and enjoy working
in a collaborative environment, we'd like to meet you. $95K to $130K + up to
1.0% equity

If you want to learn more, email me at sanketh@smartcar.com or call me at 530
475 2882. No recruiters.

------
diddeb
Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE | Full-time | Senior Software Engineer and
Devops/Reliability Engineer

Dreams is challenging the fundamental idea of how banking is experienced by
people every day. We're currently changing the landscape of personal savings
by combining behavioural economics, findings from cognitive behavioral
therapy, a tight user experience with technology. 2017 will be an exciting
year as we look to execute on our product roadmap.

We're a mixed bunch of around 20 people: developers, behavioral scientist,
data scientists and pretty much everything in between. Oddly enough, we only
have one ex-banker involved in the mix – casual dresscode all week long :)

You will be working with our existing platform, ultimately helping people
learn how to best realize their own dreams. In a nutshell, how they spend less
on crap and channel those savings into things dreams are made of. It's pretty
awesome.

The tooling we use vary from component to component as the architecture is by
design built to support multiple languages and platforms. Today, we like using
Ruby, Python and Java – looking at Crystal for a prototype application.
Bringing your own knowledge and experience into the mix is highly encouraged.

Feeling intrigued? Ping hello@getdreams.com and come over for a fika
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fika_(Sweden)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fika_\(Sweden\))).
We would love to learn more about you!

[https://www.getdreams.com/](https://www.getdreams.com/) and
[https://itunes.apple.com/se/app/dreams-spara-till-
drommar/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/se/app/dreams-spara-till-
drommar/id1083073963) – sorry, our english version of the site is a WIP.

~~~
kamyarg
Is it open to non-eu applicants? i.e. Can you provide visa sponsorship?

~~~
diddeb
Sure. Just ping us.

------
jayzalowitz
Fanatics Inc
([http://fanaticsinc.com/careers/](http://fanaticsinc.com/careers/)) | San
Mateo, CA and Jacksonville Florida, and Boulder CO among other places | Full-
Time | ONSITE REMOTE | Just about every position at this point, but for
keyword sake Frontend, Backend, Cloud Engineer, DevOps, Android, Labs,
Marketing, Biz Dev, Design The quick pitch: We are a Unicorn in the middle of
Hyper-growth. We started as a shop in Florida, so our headquarters are in
Jacksonville, and I've been lucky to see my office in Silicon Valley seemingly
10x in size this year.

Fanatics comprises the broadest online assortment by offering hundreds of
thousands of officially licensed items via its Fanatics, FansEdge and Kitbag
brands, as well as the largest selection of sports collectibles and
memorabilia through Fanatics Authentic. A multi-channel company, Fanatics
operates more than 300 online and offline stores, including the e-commerce
business for all major professional sports leagues (NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL,
NASCAR, MLS, PGA), major media brands (NBC Sports, CBS Sports, FOX Sports) and
more than 200 collegiate and professional team properties, which include
several of the biggest global soccer clubs (Manchester United, Real Madrid,
Chelsea, Manchester City).

Don't come here if you don't want work life balance though, we value that.

Want a reference and are local to SF? Send me a private message and I'm happy
to meet you for coffee.

~~~
jennykaypollock
I would love to meet for coffee and learn more about Fanatics. What's the best
way to reach you? Alternatively you can reach me at
jenniferkaypollock@gmail.com

------
applehire
Apple | Cupertino, CA | Data Engineer |Full time | Onsite

Apple is a technology company headquartered in Cupertino, California, that
designs, develops, and sells consumer electronics, computer software, and
online services.

Apple's ■redacted■ team is looking for both junior and experienced engineers
to work on big data, machine learning and high-scale, low-latency distributed
systems. As a part of this team you will use machine learning at very large
scale to build distributed systems that serve millions of customers.

Requirements:

\- Hand on experience with Spark/Spark streaming/Kafka.

\- Functional programming experience in Scala (using monoids/semigroups etc in
large distributed systems)

\- Fresh College Students with a CS degree, exceptional Data Structure/
Algorithms skill and ability to code in ANY language will be considered as
well.

* Candidate must have existing authorization to work in United States. We are not sponsoring new work visa at this time.

if interested send your resume to mansur.ashraf@apple.com with [HN] in email
subject

~~~
rntz
Exempting fresh-out-of college students from requirements that apply to others
seems like straight-up bullshit to me. Either those requirements are flexible,
or they aren't.

~~~
applehire
We are hiring for multiple positions at different level of experience
spectrum. Candidates applying for senior positions are expected to know a
little bit more than fresh out of college kids.

Kind Regards

~~~
zump
No E-3 Visa?

------
Heff
Mux ([https://mux.com](https://mux.com)) | San Francisco | Front-End Developer
| Full-time | Onsite

Mux is building the future of online video infrastructure. Our first product
is analytics and monitoring - think “NewRelic for Video”. We’re solving a real
need in a fast-growing industry, and customers love our product: we’re
monitoring hundreds of millions of video streams for companies like PBS, Funny
or Die, IGN, and Wistia, and we’re just getting started.

As a front-end engineer at Mux, you will build and expand our React/Redux
front-end application, our Elixir (Phoenix) APIs, and our JavaScript video
player SDKs. We’re looking for a strong engineer with solid fundamentals, who
can work quickly on a small team to deliver new features and products to our
customers.

You’ll be joining an amazing team from places like Google, Facebook, Twitch,
Brightcove, and Bain. Our founders previously started (and sold) Zencoder, an
early leader in cloud video technology. We also authored Video.js, the biggest
HTML5 video player on the web. We were named one of the best Y Combinator
startups of 2016, and are funded by SV Angel, Lowercase (Chris Sacca), the
founders of Heroku, Parse, and other top-tier investors.

[https://muxhq.workable.com/jobs/398415](https://muxhq.workable.com/jobs/398415)

------
Circeberman
Postmates ([https://postmates.com/jobs](https://postmates.com/jobs)) | San
Francisco CA | Multiple Opportunities | We have a 3 step interview process:
company screen, remote tech interview, one partial day of onsite interviews.

We are hiring across all teams and can tell you more about the actual work,
eng org and what you might be interested in working on when we connect.

More:

Postmates is a rapidly growing on-demand delivery platform running the largest
in the country. We grow 5-10% week on week and fulfill over a million
deliveries each month. Your experience is impressive and we might have a role
that interests you. We are still small team of engineers and our service at
1M+ deliveries per month up from 150K per month this time last year.

The Postmates engineering team makes a significant impact daily with the
problems they solve and the code they write. Postmates is something you can
work on and see immediate results as you deploy your code. 10s of thousands of
people that are using it.

I am a Sr. Technical recruiter working closely with the team to hire
experienced and talented engineers. Best way to apply is through our site we
review every application that comes in
([https://postmates.com/jobs](https://postmates.com/jobs)).

~~~
webmaven
Onsite only?

------
jtwaleson
Mendix | Rotterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE |
[https://www.mendix.com](https://www.mendix.com)

At Mendix we want software to be delivered faster, cheaper and better so
companies can innovate with IT and we're building the platform to do that. Our
sweet spot is business focussed web apps. We compete with force.com and offer
cloud based frictionless visual programming & deployment.

We are HQ'ed in Boston but R&D is in the Netherlands. Company is about 250
people and we received $40M of VC funding.

I'm leading the 10 person strong Cloud team which works with AWS, Golang,
Java, Python, Postgres, Cloud Foundry. We build an enterprise grade hosting
platform which runs thousands of apps with many more to come.

We're looking for Testers as well as Junior and Senior Developers with an
interest or background in Systems.

Besides that we have many other open positions in R&D, from Software
Development Managers, Product Managers to React/JavaScript developers as well
as Scala engineers. [https://www.mendix.com/company/join-our-
team/](https://www.mendix.com/company/join-our-team/)

We typically have 1 phone screen, 1 interview, a take home assignment + on-
site review and a meet the team and management session. We offer relocation
and have the first interview via Skype if you are not based in NL.

You can email me at jouke.waleson at company domain, I'll forward you to the
right people if you are not applying to a cloud related position.

------
bensummers
Haplo -- London, UK -- Full time, ONSITE

Would you like to write high quality open source software, for users in
universities who love your work?

We're looking for developers to join our team, especially those who are early
on in their career and would like to work in an environment which will support
their learning.

Our only recruitment criteria is whether you understand how computers work and
can write good code, and if you can work in a diverse team.

The Haplo platform is open source, and we're working on open sourcing
everything else we do: [http://haplo.org](http://haplo.org)

On top of the platform, we've built a suite of products for higher education,
and are rolling them out to universities across the UK. Our flagship product
is PhD Manager: [http://www.phd-manager.co.uk](http://www.phd-manager.co.uk)

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great espresso. Ambition to change the world in a small but
significant way.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks. Fast
recruitment process: Email us your CV. 20 minute phone call. Spend a few hours
on a short coding challenge. Visit us for an in-depth code review and
interview.

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

------
zimzalabim
Ario | Lead Electrical Engineer | San Francisco, Seattle | arioliving.com

We’re seeking an electrical engineer to lead hardware development for a
venture-backed startup disrupting the $80 billion/year lighting industry. Ario
has developed a patent-pending smart lighting system that self-programs to
adjust light direction, color, and intensity throughout the day to improve
sleep and health. If you are an embedded systems expert and want to join a
dynamic and fun team building an amazing company, stop reading, and let’s
chat.

We're looking for candidates who have:

\- Expertise in embedded systems hardware and firmware designs

\- Familiarity with IoT product development (WiFi, Sub-GHz, BLE)

\- Project management and team leadership experience, or is interested in
developing these skills

You'll be joining a passionate team consisting of Harvard and Stanford alums
with 15+ years’ experience in technology product management and 40+ years’
experience building health and lighting products, who care deeply about
delivering the best lighting technology can offer.

[https://angel.co/ario/jobs/198169-electrical-engineer-
firmwa...](https://angel.co/ario/jobs/198169-electrical-engineer-firmware-
embedded-systems)

Interested? Reach out to us directly at jobs@arioliving.com

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper. London, UK. (ONSITE VISA INTERNS)

Cities are complicated. We use the power of mobile and open transport data to
help humans survive and master them.

We are building the best app, with the best routing and the best data.

Read our blog at
[https://medium.com/@Citymapper](https://medium.com/@Citymapper)

Please apply at [https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/)

Contact me at emil at citymapper dot com

Some keywords: Python, Go, golang, C++, React, iOS, Android, data science,
site reliability(SRE), DevOps, AWS, distributed systems, marketing.

------
alienhard
Scribd | San Francisco, CA | Senior Backend Engineer | VISA | ONSITE

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads!

My team is looking for smart engineers to work on recommendations, search, and
payments (no experience in these areas required). We are a small team which
means you can have a ton of impact and bring in your own ideas. We work on an
ambitious project to organize all the books in the world and use it to take
book discovery to the next level.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture, is profitable,
and well funded. We are ambitious but at the same time we value a good work
life balance.

Stack: Ruby on Rails (we are one of the largest Rails sites), Go, MySQL,
Redis, Kafka, Spark (Scala). But we care way more about your personality and
hacking skills than what languages you've used so far.

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YC companies, probably more than
from any other startup our size. We think this says something about the kind
of people that we like to hire.

If you have questions you can reach me at adrian at scribd.com (I'm the tech
lead and happy to answer any question related to this role). Please apply
directly via
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76768](https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76768).
NB, we are also hiring for a lot of other positions:
[https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs](https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs).

------
wilbo
Latchel | Seattle, WA (South Lake Union) |Engineering / web developer roles |
Full-time | Onsite | [http://latchel.com/](http://latchel.com/)

Latchel tracks and coordinates maintenance for property management companies.
We use their existing vendors if they have them and find vendors if they do
not. We see this marketplace differently than other companies in this field --
most companies focus on software-only solutions or purely manual coordination,
which does not scale. At Latchel we use technology to make our internal
operations much more efficient, but develop to the level our customers' users
are comfortable with. After only a two months of operation, we're more than 3x
more efficient than the industry standard for maintenance coordination. Join
our small and growing team and bring technology to the technologically
challenged property management space.

Our interview process focuses on behavioral and culture fit first, followed by
a paid project for a technical assessment (no whiteboarding or brain teasers).

Languages: Angular.js (1.x), PHP (Laravel 5), PostgreSQL

If you'd like to learn more about the opportunity, problem space, and the
team, email me: will@latchel.com

------
mthomasb
Bonsai (YC W16) | Full Stack Product Engineer | SF or REMOTE

Bonsai (hellobonsai.com) helps freelancers simplify their lives with an
integrated contract and payments workflow. You’ll join a technical,
experienced team that’s backed by some of Silicon Valley’s top investors (YC,
Index, Matrix, et al) and building the future of work.

We’re looking for a generalist backend engineer with a hacker mentality, 3+
years of experience building full-featured web applications, and a deep
familiarity with Ruby. Experience working with payment API's and processing is
a huge plus, as is previous startup and/or freelancing experience.

Offering competitive compensation and willing to sponsor a visa for the right
candidate if they'd like to be in SF. Remote is ok too. Email matt at
hellobonsai dot com if interested.

------
gd832
David | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.senddavid.com](https://www.senddavid.com) | Full­time | Onsite

David is a San Francisco-­based software startup that combines technology and
legal research to help customers resolve disputes with their cable, internet,
or wireless service provider. The $200+ billion legal industry is still stuck
in the 20th century: paper-based, error-prone and slow. With rates averaging
$300 / hour, only 15% of Americans with serious legal problems even seek the
help of a lawyer. For everyday issues like bogus cable bills, fewer than 1 in
1,000,000 of us seek justice, even though monopolists like Comcast rank in the
0th percentile for customer satisfaction. Class actions used to provide the
necessary scale to combat certain widespread frauds, but over the past 5
years, the Supreme Court has allowed businesses to eliminate them.

The technical challenges are hard, ranging from automating the monitoring of
corporate misconduct to crafting delightful user flows to building the leading
database of outcomes in consumer disputes. In parallel with the software
development, a team of Yale Law School alums conducts the deep research so
that our users finally feel empowered, rather than intimidated, by the law.

We currently have a MVP
([https://www.senddavid.com](https://www.senddavid.com)) and are looking for a
Senior Engineer as a very early member of the team.

Position: Senior Engineer | Salary: $80­-$125k | Equity: 1.0%-­4.0% |
[https://angel.co/david-174/jobs/72943-engineer](https://angel.co/david-174/jobs/72943-engineer)

Contact us via Angel List or talent@senddavid.com

------
roger_lee
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

We're building the perfect retirement savings plan for startups and small
businesses. We make essential HR administration a snap for businesses large
and small, and sound investing strategy accessible to everyone.

We also raised a substantial seed round from top investors:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-raises-3-5-million-
to-help-small-business-employees-save-for-retirement/). If you’ve been wanting
to dive into an early stage startup, this is the perfect time to start talking
to us.

We have a lot of open roles, so we'd love to hear from anyone interested to
working with us. Specifically, we're hiring for:

* Full-stack Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* SMB Account Executive / Inside Sales Rep

* Sales Operations / Outbound Demand Generation

Reach out to careers@captain401.com, or apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers](https://captain401.com/careers)

------
ciaravino
Google Cloud | San Francisco, CA or Mountain View, CA | Technical Solutions
Consultant (API Support) | ONSITE

[https://careers.google.com/jobs#!t=jo&jid=/google/technical-...](https://careers.google.com/jobs#!t=jo&jid=/google/technical-
solutions-consultant-1600-amphitheatre-pkwy-mountain-view-ca-2168600039&)

You'll onboard, advise, and support new customers and partners implementing
cloud.google.com/jobs-api, while being embedded within the team of engineers,
data scientists, and product managers who are building it.

Interview process: Talk to me, complete a technical phone screen, come on site
for ~5 in-person interviews.

Feel free to reach out directly to me at myusername@google.com.

~~~
stevebmark
"myusername@google.com" ...?

~~~
erklik
i think its something like this <myusername>@google.com therefore, replacing
<myusername> with ciaravino.

Therefore, email is ciaravino@google.com

~~~
kahrkunne
You know, there's a reason people go through hoops to avoid posting their full
email address, so it'd be helpful if you didn't go ahead and post it anyways

~~~
Harimwakairi
+1.

------
haraball
OncoImmunity | Senior front-end developer / UX designer | Oslo, Norway | Full-
time, on-site

OncoImmunity is a Norwegian startup developing bioinformatics software to
empower precision cancer immunotherapy. We develop machine-learning methods
applied to genomics data for immune profiling in personalized cancer medicine.
Our flagship software product predicts patient’s response to cancer
immunotherapy.

We are a growing team of developers that hails from 7 different countries,
including Norway, consisting of a diverse mix of data-scientists,
bioinformaticians and software engineers.

We're looking for a senior front-end developer to drive the front-end
architecture and implementation of the OncoImmunity software solutions, with
the vision to empower personalized immunotherapy. As the senior front-end
developer your main mission will be to lead the development of intuitive
interfaces for our clinical and scientific clients, with a focus on user
experience and data visualisation.

Send a mail to harald at oncoimmunity dot com with a short introduction and
your resume if you’re interested!

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco or REMOTE
| Lead SDK Engineer, Product Marketer

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability.

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time.

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch.

* We're an 18-person team (SF, Las Vegas, Fort Worth, Barcelona, Nomad) building tools that make developers' lives better.

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're looking for:

* SDK / Senior Engineer

* Sr. Product Marketing Manager

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
Tenhundfeld
Ecstatic Labs | Richmond, VA | Remote / Local-Preferred | Full-time | Web
Application Engineer

Ecstatic Labs is a growing, developer-owned consultancy based in Richmond, VA.
We're looking for solid engineers with experience building web applications.
We have a job listing you can see below. Our preferred stack is Rails &
Postgres, and some of us work in the Microsoft stack too (C#, ASP.NET MVC).
The work is all remote, but we have a strong preference for people in the mid-
Atlantic region.

We're not trying to grow to 500 people and sell. We're focused on building a
highly competent and easy-to-work-with team; building honest, lasting
relationships with our clients; and building a company we're all happy to work
for. If that sounds appealing, we'd love to talk to you.

[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/131835/web-application-
enginee...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/131835/web-application-engineer-
ecstatic-labs)

------
sashagitlab
REMOTE ONLY GitLab - We're hiring production engineers, service engineers,
developers, business development reps, and director level positions, see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/) We're a
remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute equally. GitLab
Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with over 1000
contributors.

~~~
alantudyk
Guys who are applying to Gitlab, make sure you checkout the compensation for
your experience and geographic location
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/developer/#compensation](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/developer/#compensation)
. This may bite you in the later stages of the interview. If you look at the
extremes, the salary you would get in Luanda, Angola is 1500% more than what
you get if you were in Valenzuela, Philippines.

~~~
ernstvn
We're working on a global compensation framework, to be open and fair about
compensation for everyone that works at GitLab. It's described in more detail
on [https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-
operations/global-c...](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-
operations/global-compensation-framework/) . The local rent index (+ a fixed
0.25), NYC benchmark, level, and experience all play in to the compensation.
Having the calculator has allowed us to make offers to people in lots of new
locations. I'm always looking for ways to keep it robust (i.e. as simple as
possible) while being fair as well. If you have specific ideas on how to
improve it, please send me an email on ernst@gitlab.com

~~~
alantudyk
If you are really serious about being fair. Ask yourself this question: Why
would a guy who can easily get 6K+ USD per month by working on Upwork, Toptal
work for Gitlab for 1/3rd of that money and that too Full time?

A quick google search will show you that people use 30% of their salary
towards their rent:
[https://www.google.co.in/search?q=rent+as+percentage+of+sala...](https://www.google.co.in/search?q=rent+as+percentage+of+salary)
What does that tell you about computing salaries based off of rent?

You can see a lot of people discussing Gitlab's salary in a negative way on
HN:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=gitlab%20salary&sort=byPopular...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=gitlab%20salary&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)
Most of them have fluff responses talking about being open and fair.

~~~
ernstvn
We are serious about being fair :-)

Regarding using the rent index; that was a data-driven decision as described
on [https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-
operations/global-c...](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-
operations/global-compensation-framework/#how-was-it-developed) but as I
mentioned, it is a work-in-progress just like everything else at GitLab always
is, and I'm open to alternatives / ideas.

~~~
mikekchar
If I ever apply for Gitlabs (which I'm often tempted to do) I'm afraid that my
history of conversations on HN will betray my tendency to bring up
uncomfortable issues... Oh well... ;-)

Maintaining the idea of fairness is often important in the eyes of employees,
but I wonder if it's actually a good idea in practice. Really, you want to
hire the best people you can for the money that you've got. So with the system
you have in place, if you have 2 equally skilled people, then there is a
pretty big incentive to hire the cheaper one.

The end result is likely to be a bit of a skewed culture. Very skilled people
are more rare than less skilled people. They are hard to hire, so you will
tend to hire whoever you can find. Less skilled people are much easier to
hire, so you will find them in almost any geographical location.

The end result will be a company where only the best people will be hired in
the expensive region, while the inexpensive regions will have a mixed bag.
Because very skilled people are rare, you will end up having inexpensive
regions being overwhelmingly represented by lower skill levels (low skill ->
easy to hire -> available in any geographic location -> cheaper geographic
locations will be hired first)

This will create a power imbalance in the company because the highest density
of high skilled workers will be geographically close and therefore in the same
timezone. High skilled workers in lower paid regions may have a stigma
attached to them because they come from a lower paid region -- and hence are
associated with the higher occurrence of lower skilled workers. This may
result in considerable friction over time.

I think you can mitigate this problem by creating a second tier pay system for
your most skilled workers. This should be a harmonised pay scale and you
should pay attention to trying to evenly distribute positions in this pay
scale across geographic boundaries. To make it obvious which pay scale people
are attached to, you can create new titles for the positions.

You will still have an "Us vs. Them" problem, but at least it will be people
you have consciously decided that you want to promote in the company. It is
explicitly not fair (in that not everybody is equal), but it makes a clear
message of how you want the leadership to work.

It also makes salary negotiations a bit easier. Often people aspire to the
highest level of compensation, even if their contributions do not warrant it.
When people ask to be promoted to the special pay tier, it creates an
opportunity for having a frank discussion about the person's performance. This
can clear the air and set proper expectations -- or possibly indicate clearly
to the employee that they aren't as valued as they wish to be. Even if someone
leaves in this circumstance, it can often be to the benefit of all parties.

Hope you find this interesting/useful. It's always a tricky balancing act, so
I wish you luck :-)

~~~
sytse
We value directness
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/#values](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/#values)
so I expect us not to hold this against you.

I think you make a great point. I do want to add some nuance:

1\. We currently have great people all around the world. Many of them used to
be in expensive locations but moved.

2\. Because we're remote only the problem of concentration would be time zone
only. But for practical purposes South America is a similar time zone as North
America.

3\. We have one career path (junior/intermediate/senior/staff/etc.) that is
available to everyone based on performance.

Thanks for the comment, it is interesting and I'll share it with our Sr.
Director of People Ops.

------
callumski
Native Instruments GmbH | Python Developer, C++ Developer, Mobile Developer
(iOS), System Administrator, Scrum Master, Agile Coach | Berlin, Germany, Los
Angeles, California | ONSITE | Full-time

Native Instruments is a leading manufacturer of software and hardware for
computer-based audio production and DJing. Our mission is to develop
innovative, fully-integrated solutions for all musical styles and professions.
We push technological boundaries and open up new creative horizons for
professionals and amateurs alike.

We're looking for people with both the left and right brain fully engaged –
exceptional individuals with strong analytical minds and a passion for music
and technology.

Agile Coaches and Scrum Masters to actively promote agile thinking in our
company, and to support our teams to develop their skills and reach their
goals.

Python Developers to build & maintain highly reliable and scalable API’s to be
consumed by our music production and DJing applications.

C++ Developers to help us evolve our MASCHINE, KOMPLETE, and TRAKTOR software.

Mobile Developers (iOS) to work in our Los Angeles office with our team
bringing the highest quality music creation and performance experiences to
smartphones and tablets.

Linux loving System Administrators to administer and improve our network and
server landscape.

Find out more and apply here:

[https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-
center/berlin](https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/berlin)

[https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/los-
ange...](https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/los-angeles)

recruiting@native-instruments.de

------
arobbins
Factual | Engineers and data lovers | Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai |
www.factual.com/jobs#openings

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Bing, Apple, Facebook and Groupon.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop/Spark.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
dorsma
Startgrid | DevOps Engineer | Burlingame CA, Denver CO | REMOTE

Startgrid's SaaS platform is being used by some of the world's largest
enterprises to dramatically improve their sourcing of external innovation.

We're looking for a bright, driven, responsible DevOps Engineer to work
collaboratively with our geographically distributed Engineering team to help
with deployments, Linux systems administration, network security, monitoring
and troubleshooting of our Enterprise SaaS platform running on Ansible & AWS.
The ideal candidate will be great at problem solving and GTD, and also can
help us establish policies, processes, & best practices as we grow our
business moving forward.

If you're interested in this opportunity and think you're a good fit, please
send us an email at engrjobs@startgrid.com and let us know a bit about
yourself and what you're looking for next in your career.

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Channable is a data feed management company that connects ecommerce companies
to all big online marketing channels (marketplaces, price comparison sites
etc.) We also optimize and synchronize product data, offers and orders on the
various platforms.

We currently have two open positions for a Backend Engineer and a DevOps
Engineer.

Our Stack includes: Python (Flask), Scala (Apache Spark), Haskell, PostgreSQL,
Redis, HDFS, Ansible, Ember.js

We process millions of products per day and offer technically interesting and
challenging work. We are looking for highly motivated and skilled engineers to
join our team in the heart of Utrecht.

See [https://www.channable.com/jobs/](https://www.channable.com/jobs/) for a
detailed job description.

------
zackham
Ride with GPS | Mobile | Portland, OR | Onsite

More details here:
[https://ridewithgps.com/careers/mobile_engineer](https://ridewithgps.com/careers/mobile_engineer)

We're a small but very strong team (11 of us) helping people have a better
time on their bikes. Specializing in route planning & ride recording (with an
established website and popular app), we work closely with individual riders,
clubs, events, tour companies, and more.

Current open position for our second Mobile Engineer (iOS or Android).

We work reasonable hours, have great benefits, love solving problems for our
customers, go on bike rides and encourage each other to live healthy happy
lives. It's a really nice working environment with a cool product and
customer.

Please inquire for more info: careers@ridewithgps.com

~~~
davidw
Please spell out 'Oregon'. You can't search for 'OR'.

~~~
dx034
Yes you can. Entering Portland, OR in Google will usually filter out results
for Portland, Maine (at least for the accounts I tested).

~~~
davidw
Portland Oregon is not Oregon though. Perhaps people are interested in what's
on offer throughout the state.

Doing a simple text search on 'OR' has a zillion false positives.

~~~
dx034
No, but the job was in Portland, OR. And if you Google the city you'll find
out about the area. Which includes as much Washington State anyway, I wouldn't
base my decision of moving to Portland just on the state of Oregon.

------
repspark
RepSpark | Senior .NET Developer | Irvine, CA | Full-time, ONSITE, $75k-$100k

We’re a casual, nine-person software development team based in Orange County,
CA (south of Los Angeles). We provide many large apparel brands with intuitive
and efficient sales workflows, enabling sales representatives to place bulk
orders for brick and mortar stores (e.g. how O’Neill ends up in Tilly’s or how
Armada ends up on Backcountry).

Our stack includes C#, ASP.NET, SQL Server, TypeScript, IIS, and Git
([http://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark](http://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark)).

We’re looking for Senior .NET Developers (C#, MVC, SQL Server) with 5+ years
of professional experience.

Please email hn@repspark.com with applications or questions. We'd love to hear
from you!

------
jln
Monzo | Backend, Web or Android Engineer | London | VISA, REMOTE, INTERNS
[https://monzo.com](https://monzo.com)

At Monzo we aim to build the best current account in the world. We are always
keen to hear from capable, creative engineers who want to help us accomplish
that goal.

Our backend engineering team have a variety of different backgrounds: we have
several non-graduates; only a couple of us studied Computer Science; one of
the team has a degree in Marketing; some of us have worked in huge companies;
some have only ever worked in startups; others are former consultants. As long
as you enjoy learning new things, we’d love to talk to you.

We work in project-based sprints, and take turns to be the floating engineer
who handles interrupt-driven work and non-critical bug fixes. We work directly
with everyone across the company, from customer support to regulation, product
to financial crime, and we run regular knowledge-sharing sessions so you’ll
learn heaps about everything from how banks work to effective communication.

We encourage an open and transparent working environment. You can get involved
in any aspect of the business you are interested in and, following Stripe’s
example, all emails in the company are visible in an email archive. We
regularly run hackathons in which people build things on our third party API
and we contribute to open source software as much as possible. We’ve also made
our product roadmap public and give sneak peeks of features in our community
forum.

If you’re unsure about applying or have any questions about the role or team,
please don’t hesitate to email our CTO Jonas (jonas@monzo.com) directly :)
We're very open about what we do in general, so our blog is a good place to
learn more about what we do.

Stack: Go, Cassandra, Kubernetes, Kafka, Linkerd/Finagle

Learn more on our careers page:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/monzo/jobs/244898](https://boards.greenhouse.io/monzo/jobs/244898)

------
doh
Pex | Los Angeles, CA | Full time | Onsite | VISA sponsorship/transfer OK

At Pex we built a search engine with focus on multimedia (video/music). We
work with a variety of customers including movie/music studios, content
creators, brands, high-profile individuals, etc.

We're running on a pretty large stack (>25k servers
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13259415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13259415))
and processing more than 16PB of data every single month. We're looking for
skilled developers interested to work with big data and large infrastructure
[https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs](https://angel.co/pexeso/jobs)

You can also reach out at job@pex.com

~~~
donretag
Where in Los Angeles? There is no easily found information regarding the
location.

~~~
doh
We're actually still based in San Francisco and working on the relocation
right now. We're deciding between Culver City and Downtown.

~~~
donretag
Downtown could definitely use more tech-centric companies. Good luck.

Once you have decided, definitely list the exact neighborhood with every job
ad. Los Angeles is a big place and most do not want to travel to a far off
area.

~~~
doh
Will do. If it would be up to me, we would move down to El Segundo or Redondo
Beach. But my colleagues are not that excited about those areas. Will see if I
can sell them on downtown

~~~
donretag
The far majority of the tech companies are on the west side. Most north of
LAX, but there are a few in El Segundo, which you probably know already.
Culver City is a good halfway point, especially if you want to avoid the
expensive westside and the bad commute if you live much eastward. The Expo
Line serves Culver City.

I personally avoid the westside, so I can see why some of your colleagues
would too.

~~~
doh
Appreciate the recommendation. I personally don't care much to be around other
startups (although in SF we sit around the corner from Stripe, Soundcloud,
...).

I want decent space with good food options around and for my people to afford
decent housing close to the office. It seems to be more doable in LA than in
SF.

~~~
mixmastamyk
One plus of being downtown is that people can take the metro to work.

~~~
doh
That's a great point I heard a lot recently

------
jqmp
Square | Mobile, Backend, Security | NYC, New York | ONSITE | Full-time | VISA
sponsorship/transfer OK

Square's Mobile Security team is hiring in New York. We build the technology
that ensures our sellers’ mobile devices are safe for Software PIN in Chip and
PIN markets. We are a full-stack engineering team responsible for in-app
remote attestation for Android and iOS, back end tamper response services,
data platform, and anomaly detection. We stay on top of mobile security
vulnerabilities, threats, and attacks in the wild to design and implement
detections.

We're looking for reverse engineers; server engineers; and mobile engineers
familiar with iOS or Android internals. If your background is in any of these,
we'd love to talk. Email me at janek@squareup.com.

------
latch
Second Spectrum | Engineering & Creative roles | Los Angeles, Lausanne,
Shanghai | Full-time, On Site

We create products that fuse cutting-edge design with spatiotemporal pattern
recognition, machine learning, and computer vision to enable the next
generation of sports insights and experiences. We aim to transform the way
people play, coach and watch sports.

You can find out more about the company from our CEO's TED Talk:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/rajiv_maheswaran_the_math_behind_b...](https://www.ted.com/talks/rajiv_maheswaran_the_math_behind_basketball_s_wildest_moves?language=en)

As well as our other videos:
[http://www.secondspectrum.com/videos/](http://www.secondspectrum.com/videos/)

Engineering roles:

IT / Hardware / Systems Technician, Video Systems Engineer, Mid/Sr Full-Stack
Engineer, Sr UI/UX Engineers, DevOps Engineer, Machine Learning Software
Engineer (a strong SE fundamentals and experience (as a generalization, not a
pure data scientist)). CV positions in Lausanne.

Creative roles:

UI / UX Designer, Motion Designer, Animator, Producer/Editor

You can apply via
[https://jobs.lever.co/secondspectrum](https://jobs.lever.co/secondspectrum).
I'm happy to answer any questions you might have: karl@secondspectrum.com

~~~
bogomipz
You folks perennially have these same open positions listed and nobody from
your company ever follows up :(

~~~
latch
Sorry to hear that. I'm pretty sure I've answered anyone who's emailed me
directly. And, our ops team is fantastic, but I guess either they or I let
some slip through occasionally. If you email me, I can follow up.

------
Kaedon
ChowNow | Los Angeles, CA (Playa Vista) | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://www.chownow.com/](https://www.chownow.com/)

At ChowNow, we build online ordering systems for our over 4000 restaurants.
We're launching some new products in the coming months that I'm really excited
about. I love working here as an engineer. It's a great balance of challenge,
freedom, and impact.

We've been growing quickly and we're looking to hire a DevOps engineer! For
some background, we had a manually configured AWS infrastructure that we've
just retired in favor of an Ansible / Terraform-based setup. We've automated
infrastructure and deploys so it's a great time to come in and shape where we
go from here. For example:

* Dockerize everything?

* Build out a Kubernetes cluster for our services?

* Use Spinnaker for a Continuous Delivery pipeline?

To be determined!

If you're interested or have questions what it's like to work here, please
contact me at kevinlondon@chownow.com or our recruiter, Candice, at
candice@chownow.com. This position is not yet formally posted but we are
taking applications for it.

We also have positions open for Front-End (Ember.js / Node), Back-End (Python)
engineers, and a Data Analyst on our careers page at
[https://jobs.lever.co/chownow?lever-via=MO5-ac-
qvc](https://jobs.lever.co/chownow?lever-via=MO5-ac-qvc).

------
bboreham
Weaveworks | Senior Backend Developer | San Francisco, London, Berlin, Madrid
| ONSITE, Full-time, [https://www.weave.works](https://www.weave.works)

* Senior backend dev: develop microservices (primarily in Go) and container tools

* Developer experience/evangelist: spread the word in meetups/conferences, develop integrations for our tools

Come help us build OSS tools that other developers use to tame their
containerized applications. Projects like Weave Scope observe
containers/pods/services and their interactions to provide visibility and
insights. Developers can quickly see the state of the resulting systems and
validate their assumptions.

We offer family-friendly hours (some of us have kids, too) and encourage a
good work-life balance. Feel free to work from home on certain weekdays, or
combine work and travel for a month. It's no big deal if you're not a Go
expert, we trust that you can learn on the job. Also, all our tools are open
source: [https://github.com/weaveworks](https://github.com/weaveworks) Browse
our PRs to see how we work as a team!

The hiring process: Checking your CV/GH/SO (if not enough signal: small coding
challenge), 45 mins hangout, afternoon take-home coding/design challenge, in
person interview with future colleagues

If you’re interested please drop us a line with your desired location at jobs
(at) weave.works

Note: Weaveworks is not set up to sponsor visas at this point.

------
jdiez17
Owlstone Medical | London/Cambridge UK | Onsite, full-time | Full Stack
Software Engineer

The work you'll do at Owlstone will be at the intersection of electronics,
physics, chemistry, computer science, and data visualization. Owlstone’s
mission is to save 100,000 lives and save health care providers $1.5B by 2020.
We need to add more top-class Software Developers to our team to help us
achieve it. You can choose to join our office in London or at the Science Park
in Cambridge.

As a Software Developer at Owlstone, you will be a vital part of the team
tackling very challenging problems such as detecting early-stage cancer from
patients’ breath, or warning people of the presence of minute amounts of life-
threatening chemicals in their surroundings. To enable development of new
detection & diagnosis algorithms for multiple applications, we are expanding
the team responsible for building & administering our data pipelines and data
interfaces.

Full job spec here: [http://www.owlstonenanotech.com/company/careers/full-
stackde...](http://www.owlstonenanotech.com/company/careers/full-stackdevops-
developer)

Send an email to am9zZS5kaWV6QG93bHN0b25lLmNvLnVr to get past the HR filter ;)
(no recruiters, please)

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Software Engineer | Plano, TX (Dallas, TX, DFW) |
Onsite Only | [http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

 _Happy New Year 2017!!!_

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 17 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK. Experience with hardware co-design, Python, QT, Django, React a plus.

* Embedded firmware engineer: microcontroller development using primarily NXP Kinetis parts.

* Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle, JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC a plus.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile. Thanks!

------
knes
London, UK - Pusher - [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/) \- Full time
- Onsite Only

Pusher is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows our customers to
deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We operate at massive
scale, and this informs and affects everything we do.

Our engineering team is based in Shoreditch, London. We are looking for
engineers who want to work on interesting problems in a production
environment, and take responsibility for the real-world operation of a large
and increasingly distributed system. Our software stack is built around Linux,
Ruby, Go, Node.JS, Redis, MySQL, Git, Puppet and Ansible.

Our standard interview process is pretty straightforward: two Skype interviews
and a half-day onsite technical interview covering real-world problems we've
experienced ([https://blog.pusher.com/heres-what-i-learned-
from-3-months-o...](https://blog.pusher.com/heres-what-i-learned-
from-3-months-o...)), with travel and accommodation expenses paid.

We are currently hiring:

\- Software Engineers:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/346844](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/346844)

\- Cloud Infrastructure Engineers:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375)

\- Sales Engineer:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/367029](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/367029)

------
iamnafets
Amazon New Product Demand Forecasting | Seattle | Full-Time | On-Site
($130-$250+ depending on experience)

Amazon's New Product Demand Forecasting team is responsible for one of the
most challenging problems in supply chain optimization: predicting sales for
products that have no sales history. This is a uniquely creative space in
Forecasting requiring our machine learning models to capture both the nuances
of the global consumer marketplace as well as customer behavior on Amazon.

Our team works closely with research scientists to invent new ways to make use
of novel data, solve hard engineering problems around scaling and performance
in predicting for tens of millions of products, and iterate quickly in order
to stay on the cutting edge. I'm looking for an experienced software developer
that is comfortable with big data and machine learning and can:

* Design systems that provide a stable base for innovation in a rapidly changing business

* Improve Forecasting algorithms through data-driven analysis and experimentation in our Scala/Spark environment

* Optimize for scalability and performance of both distributed computations and near-metal C++ code

* Learn quickly and keep up with a rapidly changing machine learning and big data landscape

* Communicate their ideas clearly with all members of a diverse team

If this sounds interesting, as the hiring manager I'd love to chat or buy you
coffee. Email me (Stefan) at smai@ (amazon.com) with your resume and a brief
introduction. (Interview process is 1 phone screen and onsite interview with
whiteboard coding and behavioral questions about your experience.)

~~~
dominotw
Some guy called 'Robert DesRosiers ' from amazon restaurants contacted me on
linkedin, made me take bunch of online tests and then dropped off face of the
planet. His linkedin now says he is at Nordstrom, not sure if it was some sort
of scam or if he got fired.

I now believe all the horror stories about amazon treating poeple like cattle.

~~~
iamnafets
I'm really sorry about that. If you send me an email with your name and
contact information, I can look into what happened.

Every day I work with incredibly smart, driven, and talented engineers.
Treating such valuable individuals "like cattle" is absurd - I go to bat for
the engineers on my team every single day I'm at work.

~~~
webmaven
Yes, well, the behavior noted here was toward people who weren't on _anyone
's_ team, were they?

That said, hiring well is really hard, especially setting the compensation
structure to avoid creating perverse incentives which can result in issues
just like these.

Tangentially, as a general rule (below the executive level), external
recruiters < in-house recruiters < team members < hiring managers. On average
anyway, as there are plenty of individual exceptions either way.

------
rabidonrails
Phaxio | Chicago | Full-time | REMOTE OK (U.S. only)

A bit about us: Phaxio is a simple, yet powerful, faxing API (you heard that
right, faxing). We power small companies from places like YC and Techstars to
major banks and Fortune 100 companies.

Who we're looking for: As a full stack developer at Phaxio, you will be
working with a variety of technologies on the front and back end. We recently
rewrote our API in Rails and just rolled out a whole new look and feel.

On an average day you might find yourself: \- Updating chef recipes to deploy
a new service

\- Working to add a new feature to our Rails web dashboard or the flagship API

\- Tweaking our packer or vagrant development setup to optimize dev time for
other engineers

\- Using Wireshark to diagnose issues with one of our carriers

\- Improving fabric scripts we use to automate our infrastructure on AWS

\- Answering a technical support ticket that involves a feature you created

\- Work on an open source library that helps developers or even non-technical
end-users integrate with Phaxio

For interviews: After a brief conversation to make sure that we're all on the
same page, we'll send over an interesting issue for you to diagnose and solve.
Nobody looking over your shoulder or breathing down your neck :)

If you're interested, send an email to howard at Phaxio.com

~~~
GordonS
Why US only? Is it a timezone issue?

~~~
guessmyname
Most companies with remote workers and additional restrictions for their
nationality do it because of taxes and other legal stuff. Some times it is
financial departments being lazy, other times is because the company wants to
offer extra benefits to their employees that are only possible if they live in
the same country where the organization was registered.

------
ccenten
Bodyport (YC S15) | Senior Data Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE -
[http://www.bodyport.com](http://www.bodyport.com)

At Bodyport, we are on a mission to eliminate the leading cause of death
worldwide - heart disease. We are bridging the gap between hospital grade
medical devices and the health tools presently available in the home. Our
first product uses a novel sensor technology to rapidly screen for the major
risk factors of heart disease in under fifteen seconds. The clinical-grade
data measured by our system fuels algorithms aimed at predicting and
preventing the onset of cardiovascular disease.

By joining us as Data Engineer, you will play a critical role at an early-
stage company dedicated to bringing lifesaving medical technology into every
home. You will work directly with our data science team to implement a backend
that will enable the design and implementation of groundbreaking learning
algorithms capable of improving the health and lives of all people.

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/)

------
wahnfrieden
Top Hat | www.tophat.com | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

 _Happy new year!_ Top Hat is hiring!! We are looking for really smart
software engineers to join our team! Some of the roles we have available are:
iOS developer, Android developer, Director of Mobile engineering and Full
stack web developer (Python, Django, Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible).
Salary ranges based on experience from $80K to $130K.

We're a pretty awesome growth startup in the education space - we make the
classroom more interactive, fun and engaging for both students and professors.
We've got VC funding from some of the best investors in the world (the same
guys that funded Shopify, Salesforce, Box.net etc.) Top Hat helps professors
make every lecture count by transforming mobile devices into powerful
engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom. Recently, Top Hat has been
building out interactive textbooks and creating a way for professors to
produce new content and share it through a market place! We have a great dev
culture and some really cool problems to work on!

Send your resume/github account to olivia at tophat dot com.

~~~
krtkush
Hi! Do you guys sponsor Visa?

------
quadrature
Shopify | Canada (Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo and now San Francisco!)
| Full-time | Onsite | Remote | VISA

Shopify is a platform that allows entrepreneurs to easily setup an online
store. We build solutions that empower merchants at every step of their
journey. Our product help merchants who are just starting as well as
established brands that need a solution that can scale with their traffic.
We're always working on products that make it easier for entrepreneurs to
reach their audience and help them make data driven decisions. Shopify is
built in Ruby on Rails running on a stack composed of Docker, Golang, Python,
Mysql, Kafka, HDFS and Apache Spark. If you're interested in building tools
that empower Entrepreneurs come take a look at who we are and what we're doing
[https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=XBuWsYM_Q2](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=XBuWsYM_Q2)
[https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify).

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~15-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, Golang, JavaScript, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and Redshift, and
we already have customers like Facebook, Tesla, and Paypal. We ingest and
parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when people will
change jobs, match people to jobs, and more.

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks; we were recently ranked as the #3 Best Place to Work by
Glassdoor among small and medium companies. Join us as we continue to grow
very quickly and discover new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and
full-stack engineering to provide value to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles including:

* Architect

* Data Engineer

* Data Scientist

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

* Software Engineer

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email me directly at tom at entelo dot com.

------
dgaur
Elemental Technologies | Portland, Oregon | Engineer-in-test (SDET) | Full-
time, onsite (mostly)

Elemental empowers top-tier media companies (think: Comcast, DirecTV, ESPN,
FOX, Turner, etc) to deliver premium video experiences to consumers. Real-time
video transcoders. Video Origin Servers. Both AWS cloud solutions and on-prem
big-iron Linux servers.

We have various engineering reqs:
[http://www.elemental.com/company/careers/open-
positions](http://www.elemental.com/company/careers/open-positions). But I’m
personally looking for an engineer-in-test (SDET) to expand the capabilities
of our Platform engineering team:
[http://www.elemental.com/node/4091](http://www.elemental.com/node/4091). This
latter position would be largely green-field work: new role, new process,
initial test framework and infrastructure, in addition to actual test
development itself.

Interested? Questions? dangaur at elemental dot com.

------
perseusmirrors
Perseus Mirrors | Engineering (multiple) | Cambridge, MA | REMOTE, INTERNS

Perseus Mirrors is building the next-generation mirror - find out more here:
[http://www.perseusmirrors.com/](http://www.perseusmirrors.com/)

We're an alumnus of the Google Launchpad and XRC accelerator programs, and
currently operating out of the Harvard Innovation Lab in Cambridge, MA.

We're growing quickly and expanding our engineering team - looking to fill the
following roles:

\- Senior Developer

\- Systems Engineer

\- UI/UX Engineer

If interested, email us at jobs@perseusmirrors.com - we look forward to
hearing from you!

~~~
qz_
I've been wanting to build one of these since I saw this post:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY/comments/3yiu6j/a_magic_mirror_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY/comments/3yiu6j/a_magic_mirror_powered_by_a_raspberry_pi_best/)

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)), a
startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative design tool to
improve the way designers and developers work together. We're a small team
(~20) and we're looking for talented engineers
([https://www.figma.com/careers](https://www.figma.com/careers)) who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on.

If you want to see what we value, you might find these interesting:

\- First principles thinking: [https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-
vector-networks-...](https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b864f)

\- Pushing the web to the limit: [https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-
professional-desi...](https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-professional-
design-tool-on-the-web-6332ed4f1fcc)

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up

\- Build a community of design content and tools from scratch

\- Cross-document shared symbols

\- Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL, Ruby, Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
HerrMonnezza
S3IT, University of Zurich | Technical Lead OpenStack Cloud | Zurich,
Switzerland | Full-time ONSITE

S3IT is a core facility at the University of Zurich with the ambitious goal of
supporting research use of IT across the University. This includes providing
services in high-performance and cloud computing, data management, software
development and higher-level functions related to computing and data
interpretation.

Our technology stack currently includes Openstack, Ceph,
Elasticsearch/Logstash/Kibana (ELK), Check_MK, CFEngine 3, Percona,
Pacemaker/Corosync, Ubuntu. We love to Python and use it to automate the
services.

We are currently looking for an OpenStack ops team lead to continue developing
our private OpenStack installation with new service offerings, and keep the
existing ones up to their excellent track record of stability.

More details and application info at:
[http://www.jobs.uzh.ch/jobDetail.php?jobID=7184](http://www.jobs.uzh.ch/jobDetail.php?jobID=7184)

------
edawerd
Gusto - VISA, ONSITE (SF or Denver)

Gusto is building delightful payroll, benefits, and HR software for small
businesses.

In only 4 years, we've grown to process nationwide payroll for more than
40,000 companies, process ~$20B in payments, and recently added health
insurance, 401(k), and a host of HR features.

Team culture is a huge part of what makes Gusto special. We have a team of
super-sharp, passionate, hard-working, and friendly software engineers. You
can read more about us on our engineering blog:
[http://engineering.gusto.com/](http://engineering.gusto.com/)

Some of the technologies we use: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript/CoffeeScript, and
React.js.

We have openings to work in our Payroll, Benefits, and HR teams

Apply online here! [https://gusto.com/careers](https://gusto.com/careers) or
email me directly.

Interview process: 1 technical phone screen (1 hour over Coderpad), and 1
onsite interview (~4.5 hours of interviews + pair programming)

------
dpausp
Technische Universität München | Frontend, Backend Developer | Munich, Germany
| FULL-TIME, PART-TIME

We are a small software development group at the University Library of the
Technische Universität München (TUM, Technical University Of Munich) working
on tools that facilitate research and publication of research results. Our
main product is the university publication server which is written in Python.
We are looking for full stack, backend or frontend developers to improve our
tools and the open source libraries we depend on. You will have the
opportunity to work with researchers from our university or other universities
that use our software. There are no strict experience requirements but you
should have the desire and ability to learn new things. Some knowledge of web
development, user interface design, Git, DevOps, testing or other things
mentioned below would be great. Part-time employment is possible.

Things that we like:

* Free Software * Python * SQLAlchemy * Flask * PostgreSQL * Nginx * Linux, especially NixOS * ElasticSearch

Things we want to try out in the near future:

* Elm and other JS alternatives like Typescript or Transcrypt * React * your own ideas?

== Hiring process ==

We won't put you through whiteboard coding sessions or multiple interviews.
Instead, we'd like to talk about projects and write some code together. Good
contributions to open source projects are a big plus.

== How to to apply ==

Please see our offical job announcement here (english text below):
[https://portal.mytum.de/jobs/sonstige/NewsArticle_20160122_1...](https://portal.mytum.de/jobs/sonstige/NewsArticle_20160122_122637)

== Questions? ==

You can contact me at tobias.stenzel@tum.de for more information.

~~~
webmaven
Remote? or are you onsite only?

------
rancar2
Meta | Boston, MA & Lisbon, PT | Full-time, on-site or remote |
[https://www.meta-icg.com](https://www.meta-icg.com)

Meta is a product builder/launcher specializing in machine learning and IoT.
We launched our own startups such as our Amazon Go like platform,
[https://sensei.tech](https://sensei.tech). We also work with other promising
startups to help them build, launch, and grow their startups, too. Meta is
growing with several positions open especially in software and hardware
engineering. Check out the career section of the website for more details.

[https://www.meta-icg.com](https://www.meta-icg.com)

This one is not listed, but we are growing our partners program for investors,
accelerators, and incubators. If you are interested in helping grow or
participate in this program, please email Randy Carlton <rcarlton@meta-
icg.com>.

------
Bexcitement
Optimizely | Solutions Architect, Software Engineer | San Francisco, Amsterdam
| Onsite - Full Time

Optimizely seeks to empower people to make more data driven decisions about
their business through experimentation. The Optimizely X platform offers our
users the ability to run experiments on the UI of their websites, mobile apps,
backend codebases and OTT devices.

As a Solutions Architect, you'll sit at the intersection of Engineering and
Customer Support, working with our most strategic customers to maintain a
strong partnership and be a staunch user advocate with our Product team. To be
a successful Solutions Architect you'll need to deeply empathize with
customers, have strong frontend coding and debugging skills, easily transition
between explaining complex technical concepts to non-technical C-level
executives to digging deep into the weeds with Full Stack engineers and enjoy
being right in the thick of many key business initiatives with our Engineering
team.

If this sounds like an exciting challenge to you, please apply here:
[http://grnh.se/v2c5jd](http://grnh.se/v2c5jd) (SF),
[http://grnh.se/vil68q1](http://grnh.se/vil68q1) (AMS) and/or feel free to
email me: rebecca at optimizely dot com.

Our awesome Software Engineer team is also hiring, if that's more your jam!

* Sr. DevOps Engineer: [http://grnh.se/7ygv1l1](http://grnh.se/7ygv1l1)

* Engineering Manager: [http://grnh.se/6bgwtd1](http://grnh.se/6bgwtd1)

* Principal Quality Engineer: [http://grnh.se/l1b8pq1](http://grnh.se/l1b8pq1)

* Sr. Software Engineer Application Backend: [http://grnh.se/45aun81](http://grnh.se/45aun81)

* Sr. Software Engineer - Frontend: [http://grnh.se/hg2rm31](http://grnh.se/hg2rm31)

* Software Engineer, Distributed Systems: [http://grnh.se/f3q1ys1](http://grnh.se/f3q1ys1)

~~~
Bexcitement
We're also hiring extensively for Sales across levels in cities across the US
and internationally: [http://grnh.se/dnb8h6](http://grnh.se/dnb8h6)

------
pdegnan
littleBits | Software Developer | NYC onsite |
[http://littlebits.cc](http://littlebits.cc)

littleBits is a company aiming to get the world inventing. We make an award-
winning system of modular electronics. Our kits have been integrated heavily
in STEAM education programs and we are dedicated members of the maker
movement. We aim to teach kids of all ages about systems thinking, empathy,
and curiousity.

Our roots have been in hardware, but we are starting to rely more and more on
software to enhance the system, and this is a position with that software
team. We recently launched an iOS and Android app to allow you to control our
Bluetooth LTE bits wirelessly. We also make a small internet-connected bit and
run our own internet-of-things cloud to back it. Right now we are working on a
programming-based kit that runs on top of our Arduino bit.

As a small team of software developers, we choose sharp tools and aim to keep
our stack small. We enjoy a services layer written in Scala. Our main client
is a Rails application that powers our community invention platform. Most UI
work is done in React. A lot of our embedded systems work is C. Our IoT cloud
is Java and a bit of Go. The responsibilities of this software team are 60%
web/mobile work to support products, and 10% each to support our ecommerce
site, brand site, sales/marketing efforts, and enterprise system integration.

Our interview process consists of a one-hour phone screen (including a brief
coding exercise,) followed by a more extensive coding project with a 5-day
deadline, and an in-person meeting of a half to a full day with the whole
team.

If any of this sounds interesting to you, don't hesitate to get in touch at
[paul.degnan@littlebits.cc]. There's a tremendous amount to do; ideally you
have experience. Most of all though, we hope you're warm, understanding,
funny, and committed to the cause.

~~~
Manikandan
I would to work on the Embedded Systems part. Do you sponsor Visa.

------
greendude29
Al Jazeera Digital - Platforms Team | San Francisco | Full-time

Well, inventing the future of news media isn't easy and we need you to work
with us. Al Jazeera Digital is pretty simple: we're international, operating
in three languages - English, Arabic and Spanish - and we want to tell
compelling stories in innovative ways in a media landscape that is constantly
changing. At Al Jazeera Digital, you not only get to work in our coffee-
factory-turned-office building with journalists from around the world but you
get the creative freedom to tell the stories that matter - to you and to the
world.

We need engineers because the world of content is complex - we're growing
rapidly and are looking to bring on great engineers to solve problems of rich
APIs, Machine Learning, Recommendation Engines, and CMSes that power a world
class organization.

Email bhatnagara @ aljazeera.net and mention that you're coming in from HN.

------
oaosman84
Quora | Mountain View, CA | Software Engineer - Machine Learning | Full Time,
ONSITE

We are looking for experienced Machine Learning engineers to join our growing
engineering team. At Quora, we use Machine Learning in almost every part of
the product - feed ranking, answer ranking, search, topic and user
recommendations, spam detection etc. As a Machine Learning expert, you will
have a unique opportunity to have high impact by advancing these systems, as
well as uncovering new opportunities to apply Machine Learning to the Quora
product. You will also play a key role in developing tools and abstractions
that our other developers would build on top of.

[https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f301042...](https://jobs.lever.co/quora/4ea5b0e2-b570-439f-a3a1-1f3010422273?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

------
afarrell
HN Who’s Hiring Post GoCardless (YC S11) | London, UK | DevOps, Data, Backend
and Frontend Engineers | Onsite | Full-time | Visa (full-time only)

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we're now expanding to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK and Europe
and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on testing and code review and a culture of
frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and run
projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, Angular, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef. We also have
a bit of Go and Python knocking around.

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
wheelchair-accessable office in Angel. We have a weekly bookclub within the
team and give internal (and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: an intro call, one coding challenge, then a couple of
onsite interviews (pair programming and some chats - no whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

[1] Notable examples are Statesman
([https://github.com/gocardless/statesman](https://github.com/gocardless/statesman))
and Coach
([https://github.com/gocardless/coach](https://github.com/gocardless/coach))

------
endymi0n
JustWatch (Berlin, Germany) is searching for hungry & curious engineers (from
INTERN to senior level) ONSITE:

\- Backend Engineering (Golang, GRPC, Postgres, Aerospike)

\- Web & hybrid Engineering (Typescript, Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

\- Site reliability engineering (Golang, GCP/AWS, Kubernetes, Prometheus)

About us:

\- B2C and B2B products with massive traction in 25 countries

\- Hard problems, no politics, clear focus, great context - driven by values &
excellence

\- We're founder owned, profitable and rather share the company with our
employees than with VCs

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a development philosophy that balances fast hacking with a solid
architectural foundation

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

Have a look at:
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

~~~
bogomipz
I sent a CV a month ago for the December's "Who's Hiring" thread. I received
an email from the CTO asking me detailed questions. I responded to the
questions and never heard another word from them.

------
bhouston
Exocortex/Clara.io/ThreeKit | 3D Web Software Developer | Ottawa, Canada |
Fulltime, Onsite

[https://Clara.io](https://Clara.io) /
[http://ThreeKit.com](http://ThreeKit.com)

Details:

[https://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?cmp=Exocortex-%2F-Clara.io&t=W...](https://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?cmp=Exocortex-%2F-Clara.io&t=Web+Software+Developer&jk=fda2c83dccee31c6&q=exocortex)

Basically we do JavaScript, React/Redux, ThreeJS, WebVR, and hardcore 3D
programming. We are major contributors to the Three.JS open source project. We
are hiring immediately for skilled positions who can help us deliver for our
top tier Fortune 1000 clients.

We are located in downtown Ottawa, just minutes from Parliament Hill.

We are also looking for summer interns as well.

~~~
yaacov
Hey! I'm interested in an internship, but I don't see anything about it on
your website. Who should I get in touch with?

~~~
bhouston
Hi Yaacov, Can you email me: ben@exocortex.com :)

------
dankohn1
Cloud Native Computing Foundation (CNCF) | Full-time (or at least half-time)
senior developer, working as a contractor | Remote |
[https://github.com/cncf/demo](https://github.com/cncf/demo)

CNCF is part of the Linux Foundation and hosts key cloud computing projects
like Kubernetes and Prometheus. We're looking to add to our internal DevOps
team to both expand the CNCF demo
<[https://github.com/cncf/demo>](https://github.com/cncf/demo>) and evolve it
for use in cross-project continuous integration.

Applicants should have significant experience deploying Kubernetes and
containerized applications, ideally to both bare metal and public cloud
environments.

Email dan at linuxfoundation.org.

~~~
vadvad81
Hey Dan i dont have experience deploying Kubernetes but i have experience in
cloud environments as AWS, OpenStack, Google Cloud. Also i have experience
with Docker . If it relevant pls contact me - vadim.sohin@ gmail.com

------
smtilney
s_tilney 32 days ago [-]

Freebird, Inc. | Cambridge, MA, Boston, MA | Software developer + software
team lead | Full time, onsite | www.getfreebird.com

About Freebird: Freebird empowers travelers to instantly and seamlessly get
back on their way when life throws a wrench into their travel plans. Combining
technology, data science, and a fresh take on travel UX, we’re tackling the
age-old problem of flight delays and cancellations. With Freebird, travelers
have the ability to rebook their disrupted flight in less than 30 seconds --
at no additional cost. Our product immediately notifies customers of travel
issues on their itineraries, helps them find the best alternative flight/route
in real time, and gives them the ability to instantly book a new ticket -- for
free -- in just 3 taps.

We launched in August 2015 and raised $3.5MM in seed funding from General
Catalyst, Accomplice, and Slow Ventures in November 2015.

After signed our first 4 large partnerships with airlines, TMCs and corporate
travel partners, we're looking to begin growing our scala team in-house. If
you're interested in learning and working with Scala, read on for more!

You can see the full descriptions at: \- Software Developer, Team lead:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/freebird/jobs/software-...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/freebird/jobs/software-..).
\- Software Developer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/freebird/jobs/software-...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/freebird/jobs/software-..).
Feel free to email me directly at sam.tilney[at]getfreebird.com

~~~
rory
FYI it looks like when you copied the posting it took the link abbreviations
literally.

Correct links are:

[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/freebird/jobs/software-...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/freebird/jobs/software-
developer-team-lead-bu2oP4TBGr5O_mdG1ZS6tF)

[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/freebird/jobs/software-...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/freebird/jobs/software-
developer-b4HWQwJ8Kr5OxEeMg-44q7)

~~~
s_tilney
Thanks, rory!

------
di
PromptWorks | Software Engineer | Philadelphia PA | ONSITE
[https://promptworks.com/](https://promptworks.com/)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript (mostly React
and React-Native), some Elixir and Go.

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs/software-
engineer](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs/software-engineer)

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site | pornhub.com (NSFW)

Come work at the 22nd highest trafficked website in the world.

We are looking for:

-Senior PHP developers

-Senior front-end/javascript developers

-Senior UI/UX designer

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal.

Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com

------
druml
Yoyo Wallet | Software Engineer | London, UK |
[http://yoyowallet.com](http://yoyowallet.com)

We're a group of ~15 software developers working in an engineering centric
culture. We use contemporary tools and methodologies and are driven by the end
user product. We're looking to take on intermediate - senior Python developers
and fullstack web developers.

If you're looking for an engaging new opportunity or would just like to know
more, please follow the link and apply and we look forward to discussing this
in more details with you!

Send your application or more info at
[https://yoyo.workable.com](https://yoyo.workable.com)

Come join us and make a great impact.

~~~
jackdh
We use your app at university it's pretty neat!

~~~
druml
Great to have your feedback mate. And if you are interested into making it
greater you are encouraged to apply for any of our opening positions!

------
janpaul123
Remix (YC W15) | Backend, full-stack, algorithm engineers, and more | San
Francisco | ONSITE, VISA

Join us in building a real-life SimCity.

Today, cities use pen and paper to make planning decisions that affect
millions of people's lives. We think there's a better way. We've built a web-
based platform that helps city planners make much smarter decisions.

Grown out of a side project at Code for America, we're now working with 150+
cities including Atlanta, Sydney, Boston, Miami, San Francisco, Reykjavik, and
Seattle. All in just two years. Learn more about our product at
[http://remix.com](http://remix.com).

We’re looking for engineers across our stack to write robust code that drives
the world’s first transit planning platform. We use:

\- Mapping: OpenStreetMap, Mapbox, Mapzen, Leaflet, TWKB, GTFS, PostGIS,
ogr2ogr

\- Back-end: Ruby, Rails, Python, Flask, PuLP, COIN-OR Branch and Cut solver
(CBC), C++ (using Cython), Sidekiq, PostgreSQL, Redis

\- Front-end: React, Webpack (with Hot Module Replacement), ES6/Babel, LESS,
CSS Modules, Yarn

\- Testing: CircleCI, RSpec, Approvals, WebMock, puffing-billy, Capybara,
Jasmine, Happo, Browserstack, Overcommit, Codecov (>75% coverage front+back-
end)

You’ll work on (for example):

\- The scheduling algorithm that turns a Remix map into work sheets for bus
drivers

\- Visualisations for use in public meetings, such as the “Jane” (Jacobs)
isochrones tool ([https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
ti...](https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
time-e703b9f929d8))

\- Our geo-database of open data (transit and census) and privacy-sensitive
data

\- Live-updating costing models and simulations

\- Our “Title VI” tool, which helps transit agencies comply with the Civil
Rights Act of 1964

Go to [http://remix.com/jobs](http://remix.com/jobs) to apply and to see all
our openings (design, data, sales, customer success, etc). We are committed to
a workplace that reflects the community we serve. We especially encourage
women, people of color, and others who are underrepresented in the tech
industry to apply.

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction industry (think
GitHub for construction, but our ambitions are bigger). Our users love our app
because it helps them build real things more efficiently. By joining our team
you can influence product decisions and work on interesting technical
challenges (our client apps work with GBs of data). Our engineering teams are
small; whatever team you work on, your impact will be huge! We’re looking for
new team members on our client teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows.

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/8fcutd](http://grnh.se/8fcutd)

~~~
SITZ
On opening the link throws the error message: "The board you are looking for
is no longer open."

------
msft_rtagger
Yammer (Microsoft) | Software Engineer | San Francisco, Seattle | Onsite |
[https://careers.microsoft.com/yammer](https://careers.microsoft.com/yammer)

Hiring all roles (mobile, front end, java services, infrastructure) in San
Francisco and Seattle. Yammer's mission has always been to connect people with
information to enable better, faster decisions. We believe effective
communication involves more than chat rooms (though we use those too!). A big
part of the mission I enjoy is that we are sparking cultural changes in our
customers; to become transparent workplaces, with fewer silos and greater
connections across the org chart from left to right and bottom to top.

Since winning TechCrunch in 2008 our growth has been exponential year over
year. Over the last 4 years as a part of the Microsoft Office 365 suite, we've
been quietly tying our systems together with the O365 fabric while continuing
to improve the experience using our tried-and-true data-driven methods. We
know everything we ship has an impact, and precisely how much. We create with
vim, SublimeText, IntelliJ, and GitHub; run on Macs and Ubuntu; write Swift &
ObjC, Java (Dropwizard), Python, and Ruby on Rails; manage PostgreSQL, HBase,
RabbitMQ, Memcache, HAProxy, ElasticSearch, Kafka, Storm, Kibana, and Vertica
clusters at scale; and automate using Puppet, Docker, Mesos, Marathon and
Azure across physical data center & cloud environments. We have two floors in
the "Twitter building" at 10th and Market in San Francisco, where we work next
to the Outlook Mobile, MileIQ, Volumetrix, and other acquired startup teams.
It's a fantastic, open, creative space.

If San Francisco isn't your thing, we have a large sibling team in Seattle
(Redmond). We're hiring for all roles in both locations!

Microsoft pays very competitively, invests in employees, and is highly
supportive of a diverse and respectful workplace. It's a startup atmosphere
with the stability and maturity of a large company, which makes it a perfect
balance for me.

Email rtagger [at] microsoft.com for more information or if you have questions
:]

------
fred123
CASHLINK | Frankfurt am Main, Germany | Full-time, freelance, REMOTE, INTERNS,
VISA | Frontend or Full Stack Developer |
[https://cashlink.io/jobs](https://cashlink.io/jobs)

We're a FinTech company in the Deutsche Börse FinTech Hub in Frankfurt,
Germany. We develop a direct debit (Lastschrift) based P2P payment ("payments
between friends") app and website that everyone can use without having to
create a user account or verifying their bank account.

Our stack is based on PHP, MySQL, Haskell, Python, Docker. We're hosting on
AWS (EC2, ECS, RDS, etc).

~~~
ifdattic
As I can't see any way to change to English, I would suggest next time to
mention that German language is needed for the job. The hiring comment being
in English (including this being a remote position) it appears that this
English language is enough for the position.

------
imrehg
resin.io | remote/Seattle/UK | Full-time

Resin.io brings DevOps to IoT. We help organizations deploy software to remote
devices for use in far-ranging scenarios, from smart locks, to drones, to wind
turbines and more.

\- Solutions Architect | Seattle, USA

\- Full Stack Developer for Resin Supervisor (JavaScript + Rust) | remote

\- DevOps Engineer | remote

\- Application Security Engineer |remote

\- Linux Engineer | remote

\- Open Call | remote

See full job listing, and apply at
[https://resin.workable.com/](https://resin.workable.com/) and mention Hacker
News. The interview process includes a programming test, and remote interviews
with relevant members of the team.

------
sl4yt1m3
Teachers Pay Teachers | Engineers, Product Managers, Product Designers | NYC |
Full-Time

Teachers Pay Teachers is a community of millions of educators who come
together to share their work, their insights, and their inspiration with one
another. We are the first and largest open marketplace where teachers share,
sell, and buy original educational resources. Since we've started, authors on
Teachers Pay Teachers have earned over $200M. Here's a bit more of the
backstory ([http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-
econo...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-econo...)).
Our engineering culture focuses on Fearless Development
([http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-
fe...](http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-fe...)),
curiosity, learning, and autonomy.

We're currently running our infrastructure on AWS with a combination of
terraform and chef to manage our servers. The tiers of our application are
built with Aurora DB, Elixir API, and React.

I'd be happy to chat about positions over email at
ryan.s@teacherspayteachers.com or check out our careers page
([https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers)).

------
grosales
Walmart Technologies East | Reston, VA | Software Engineer - Mid or Senior
ONSITE - Full-time

This is a (semi) new branch of Walmart Technologies (not to be confused with
Walmartlabs that focuses on the .com site) that is focused on modernizing the
stores systems and everything else that is not .com really. This is a great
opportunity to work with very smart people in very challenging problems (I
actually mean this, I am a software engineer who just started last November
and I am astonished at the projects I have been able to work on so far and the
technologies I have used). We are a new team and we are trying to find great
software engineers to grow our team. We need them as the scale of the problems
we are trying to solve is huge and we put a lot of focus on creating elegant
solutions for those problems. One big plus also is that we encourage
continuous learning (we have workshops and tech talks often) and we love it
when you contribute (or have contributed) to an open source project. We want
to give back to the community in different ways too (we volunteer, and do
meetups frequently). So if you are super smart, like to be surrounded by smart
people and solve difficult distributed problems, and you want to help define
and build our office culture, you should contact us! Just a note, we expect
you to have a good working knowledge of at least one JVM language (preferably
Java or Scala). Get in touch at wmtech.reston@gmail.com

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris | ONSITE | 6/12 months INTERNS and FULLTIME

We are looking for new colleagues to help on our free open-source software
solutions and contribute to research and industrial projects. If you are
passionate about FOSS and like one of our topics on
[http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs) get in touch! All
candidates will do a programming test followed by an interview. We're looking
for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | Out-of-Space Python Engineer | Lille | INTERN, FULLTIME  
    
        - Nexedi | Big Data/Machine Learning Developer | Lille, Munich | INTERN, FULLTIME   
    
        - Nexedi | Out-of-Core PyData Engineer | Lille | INTERN, FULLTIME
    
        - Nexedi | Site Reliability Engineer | Paris | INTERN, FULLTIME    
    
        - Nexedi | Port the Linux Kernel to Javascript | Lille, Paris | INTERN, FULLTIME
    

About Nexedi: We are a small international team (headquarters in Lille,
France) creating free software since 2001. We run our own stack including
solutions like SlapOS (Cloud Deployment), ERP5 (Business), Wendelin (Big
Data/Machine Learning) for which we provide customization services as well as
other software products which we develop and use internally (NEO - distributed
database, jIO - cross storage JavaScript connector with offline/sync
capabilities). We all work with Chromebooks, our offices are paperless and we
have no meetings. We mostly hack in Python and (vanilla) JavaScript.

------
flavor8
ExecVision | Arlington, VA | Sr Python Engineer | Full Time, REMOTE

Join ExecVision to help solve the problems we're tackling around conversation
analysis.

We're seeking a backend senior software engineer to work on our content
pipeline - obtain content, process content, index content. Primarily we're
looking for solid python engineers who write efficient and high quality code.
Experience with scrapers / APIs, distributed systems, ffmpeg, sox,
pyaudioanalysis, htk, nlp, elastic search and postgresql are all useful.

Send resume to rf@4rc.io if interested.

------
TDMLB101
MLB Advanced Media (BAMTech) | New York, NY | (Sr.) Software Engineer ||
ONSITE or REMOTE, Full time

Join our team and help us drive the cord-cutting revolution! MLB Advanced
Media (now BAMTech) isn’t just about streaming Baseball – we also manage HBO
Now, NHL, Twitter NFL, Fox Sports Go, WWE, and several other content
providers. You would be helping a team whose services act as the lynchpin for
video playback, handling new challenges of scale and speed in a rapidly
growing industry. The company is aggressively expanding to meet increased
demand, and you would be getting in on the ground floor of this new
opportunity. You would help the team create new designs to meet our scaling
demands, build out services in cloud infrastructure providers with exposure to
AWS EC2, S3, Dynamo, and Kinesis, and help the team introduce new processes to
scale. If you like tinkering with new technologies, have experience with high
scale systems, or simply want to gain exposure to new tools, this team is a
great fit. You’d be helping the team embrace microservices architecture with
an emphasis on non-blocking, highly concurrent programming. Experience with
Scala/Play/Akka is highly preferred, but not a requirement. With strong CS
fundamentals and an entrepreneurial attitude, you’d be an asset to our team.

Apply here:
[http://www.mlb.com/careers/mlbam/?gh_jid=262978](http://www.mlb.com/careers/mlbam/?gh_jid=262978)

Feel free to PM me for more information.

~~~
MarcAstr0
I sent you an email ;) Are you willing to consider remote work from outside
the USA?

------
chrisguitarguy
PMG | Senior Backend or Frontend Engineers | Fort Worth, TX |
[https://www.pmg.com/](https://www.pmg.com/) Onsite or Remote, Full-Time

PMG is looking for some senior-level engineers to help us build in house
advertising tools. These are usually more than just web apps and tend to be
fairly interesting to work on. PMG works with a lot of high end fashion/retail
and travel clients
([https://www.pmg.com/clients/](https://www.pmg.com/clients/)).

Lots of freedom to choose your own technologies, but we use a lot of PHP
(Symfony, Doctrine), Python, JavaScript, and Go currently along with the usual
mix of databases (Elasticsearch, MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis).

\-
[https://www.pmg.com/careers/positions/#job/05bbd107-30fc-4fa...](https://www.pmg.com/careers/positions/#job/05bbd107-30fc-4fa6-8daf-26940af90208)

\-
[https://www.pmg.com/careers/positions/#job/ce0c5068-3625-479...](https://www.pmg.com/careers/positions/#job/ce0c5068-3625-479e-9976-556bff5eed2a)

\-
[https://www.pmg.com/careers/positions/#job/bc07d1f3-46dc-4d3...](https://www.pmg.com/careers/positions/#job/bc07d1f3-46dc-4d3b-b5cd-
ccd5f7d2de4c)

------
jkarraker
ScriptDash | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer | Full Time - Onsite |
[https://www.scriptdash.com](https://www.scriptdash.com)

At ScriptDash we are using technology to re-design and re-build the pharmacy
from the ground up to offer better patient care and improve people's lives.
Justin Kan recently named us one of his 3 favorite recent startups
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12618741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12618741)).

We believe that the status quo in the pharmacy industry is broken and we’re
doing something about it. We’re a VC funded ($6 million series A) technology
startup based in San Francisco made up of ex-Facebook engineers. We offer free
medication delivery in the Bay Area and we’re building an advanced technology
platform to help patients manage and understand their medication therapy. We
allow patients to text, call or email their pharmacists with any question and
strive to provide an amazing patient experience. The pharmacy experience is
completely broken, and we have a huge opportunity to use technology to improve
the lives of millions of patients.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, React, React Native, and Go. We’re offering a
competitive salary and a generous equity package.

Apply by API! More details at
[https://scriptdash.com/careers/software_engineer](https://scriptdash.com/careers/software_engineer)

~~~
theresaj
Not impressed. I'm sitting at home after outpatient surgery WITHOUT my Rx meds
due to this company. 6-9 delivery window. It's 10:49pm and not even a phone
call.

------
dban
Authorea | Senior Engineer | Brooklyn, NY | On-site | Visa possible |
www.authorea.com

Spun out of CERN by a group of astrophysicists, Authorea is building the
world’s best collaborative document editor for research. We are a New York
City-based company with recent backing from Bloomberg Beta, ffVC, Lux Capital,
and Techammer. We are pre-Series A with 70,000+ users and growing.

We are a close group of researchers, engineers, and product people fixing some
enormous fundamental problems in research. Our goal is to advance
substantially the pace of scientific innovation by delivering a superior
research editor built for the web.

The editor is built on git and supports multiple markup languages. Every
document is a repo and has a commit history. Researchers can run
visualizations and IPython notebooks inside the document. Citations can be
pulled from online reference libraries and documents can be exported to
hundreds of styling formats. In short: We have a lot of stuff to work on, and
we need your help!

Please say hello with a note to jobs@authorea.com and “HN” in the subject
line.

Requirements: \- Passion for open science \- 6+ years of web development
experience \- Deep familiarity with Ruby/Rails \- Extensive knowledge of the
modern front end stack, CSS/JS, React, Redux \- History of completing projects
on time and to spec \- A great team player with a positive attitude willing to
help the team accomplish our ambitious goals

------
njay
Hipmunk | San Francisco | ONSITE

Looking for Android, Site Reliability, Full-Stack, and Machine Learning
engineers.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

Travel is a huge industry and we're shaking it up. We consistently lead the
pack in every measure of customer love (net promoter scores, app store
ratings, etc) because delightful customer experiences in travel are why we
exist. We value the same high standards in our code and people. We value
learning and growth (and not having bored people) and invest regular time in
doing so. For example, every quarter we have one week of open time for you to
spend becoming a better engineer. Our stack is built on PostgreSQL, Redis,
Python, nginx, HBase, Coffeescript, React/Redux, ES6, Swift, and a few more
things.

We hire diverse, well-rounded, communicative people we can envision being
friends with and trusting. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers max so trust
and accountability is required for us to work. Also helps us keep processes &
overhead low. We appreciate that we've built a reasonably-sized, high-powered
team so far (55 employees incl. 30 engineers) and are always striving to be
the best place to work for them. We're looking for folks that love all of the
above and will help us keep our standards high.

You can go to www.hipmunk.com/jobs if you're interested!

------
mikepalmer
Peloton Technology | Research engineer (2 types) | Mountain View, CA, ONSITE |
Full-time

At Peloton Technology, we are bringing groundbreaking safety, efficiency, and
autonomy to class 8 trucks. [http://peloton-tech.com](http://peloton-tech.com)

The Research Group at Peloton is hiring for two job descriptions:

    
    
      1) Research engineer: Server side
      2) Research engineer: Vehicle side
    

Must-have for both job descriptions:

    
    
      - Strong background in C/C++ and Python on Linux
    

Must-haves for "Server side":

    
    
      - Experience in handling large (~ petabyte) datasets
      - Experience in computer vision & machine learning
      - Knowledge of statistics and experimental design
    

Must-haves for "Vehicle side":

    
    
      - Hands-on experience with robotics / mechatronics / control
      - Experience with embedded systems, and real-time systems
      - Experience with hardware-in-the-loop testing
    

Nice-to-haves for either job description:

    
    
      - Experience in safety critical, or high reliability systems
      - Experience with software simulation of physical systems
      - Prior scientific publications
    

Please send your cover letter and resume to research@peloton-tech.com. Include
your github / stackoverflow. Thanks!

P.S. If automating cars is cool, then automating tractor-trailers is freaking
awesome.

~~~
WWLink
Why hello there!

Are you guys looking to hire programmers with a few years of experience? Or
are you looking to hire Tesla's lead programmers. The difference is important,
because I've done things from both "server side" and "vehicle side" but I'm 3
years out of college, not an esteemed lead engineer who has been at Tesla and
Toyota and working on cars my whole life. :)

I'm not trying to patronize you but I couldn't really tell. Usually newer
companies advertise on here as a tiny dev team looking for extremely
experienced programmers with a very specific set of skills, so I almost never
apply to anything. This one sounds interesting enough, but yeah, I'm curious
what your level of expectations are.

Thanks!

------
sylvainviguier
Eva Diagnostics | London, UK | Software Engineer | £25-40K + equity | ONSITE

Eva is an award-winning healthtech company developing the next generation of
connected patient-side blood tests offering new insights for better health
outcomes. The company is presently developing technology which will reduce
healthcare costs and improve patient quality of care across anaemia treatment
and chemotherapy.

Eva is seeking three software engineer who are interested in joining a
successful early stage company with fantastic opportunities for personal
development. As part of the engineering team, the roles involve close
collaboration with our design, electronics and software teams to develop some
of the most innovative technology in patient-side testing. You will have the
opportunity to take full responsibility for your role, interact with end users
and partners, and gain detailed insights into the entire product development
lifecycle of medical devices.

Embedded Software Engineer --> [http://www.evadiagnostics.com/embedded-
software-engineer](http://www.evadiagnostics.com/embedded-software-engineer)
Backend Developer --> [http://www.evadiagnostics.com/cloud-
developer](http://www.evadiagnostics.com/cloud-developer) Test Development
Engineer --> [http://www.evadiagnostics.com/test-development-
engineer](http://www.evadiagnostics.com/test-development-engineer)

Contact --> sylvain@evadiagnostics.com

------
TripleH
Applidium | Paris, Lyon | ONSITE | Full Time / Interns | Mobile / Backend
Software Engineer

Applidium is a design and technology boutique, focused on delivering both
innovative and industrial mobile products. Working with us means evolving
among experts in an environnement where creativity means quality. Right in the
center of Paris and Lyon.

Full job description here:
[https://applidium.com/en/jobs/#dev](https://applidium.com/en/jobs/#dev)

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS),
Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Julia, R, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Software developer
     

More information can be found at
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)

------
buckhx
The Infatuation | Platform Engineer | NYC, NYC |
[https://theinfatuation.com](https://theinfatuation.com)

The Infatuation started out with two guys who wanted to help their friends
find not only great restaurants, but the right restaurant to suit their needs
on a particular evening. Now it's grown to more than 20 full time employees, a
website, a newsletter, a huge social media reach (#EEEEEATS), mobile apps, and
a text message recommendation service.

This was all done with basically ZERO product investment. The good news is
they've realized this and raised a series A to transition from an
editorial/blog into a utility platform ala an expert curated Yelp/Foursquare.
I came on this summer to build out a great engineering team. They've done in
what my opinion is the hard work of building a brand with an audience in the
millions, now it's our job to 10x that with great products.

We're looking for someone with 4+ years web development experience to
contribute to and take ownership of the platform that runs
[https://theinfatuation.com](https://theinfatuation.com). This platform is the
life blood of our products and powers all digital incarnations of The
Infatuation. It's a Django app and we will be carving out pieces into
individual Python/Go services (search, registration, recommendations, etc.).

If this induces some heavy breathing reach out to me at
buck@theinfatuation.com.

Adios!

-Buck

------
pldpld
Ona ([https://ona.io/](https://ona.io/)) | New York City | Engineering
Interns, Senior Engineers | Remote OK | Full-time

We build a data management platform and tablet health application used
globally to improve child and maternal health, governance, agriculture, access
to infrastructure, and government accountability. E.g. our software routed
patients during the ebola crisis in West Africa, counted votes during a Libyan
election, and is surveying national infrastructure post-earthquake in Nepal.

The stack you'll work with depends on the project, active stacks:
Clojure/Script + Om, Django + PostGIS, Tomcat + CouchDB, see our FOSS at
[https://github.com/onaio/](https://github.com/onaio/) and our 2016 roundup
[https://blog.ona.io/general/2016/12/30/year-in-tech-at-
ona.h...](https://blog.ona.io/general/2016/12/30/year-in-tech-at-ona.html)

In the interview we'll ask tech and employment questions to get to know each
other, then we'll write and extend code together,
[https://ona.io/jobs/sw_eng_intern.html](https://ona.io/jobs/sw_eng_intern.html),
jobs@ona.io

~~~
dymmyd
Is your "Remote OK" tag only for the Senior Engineer position?

~~~
pldpld
Remote is OK for the intern position as well, but we'd be expecting a bit more
experience for a remote intern.

~~~
dymmyd
How much more experience would you be expecting?

~~~
pldpld
Ideally having worked remotely, held an intership before, or something
equivalent. But I remember applying for my early dev jobs when every posting
wanted 3 years experience. We don't exclude anyone by default, no hard
requirements, a PR is is the best way to get our attention
[https://github.com/onaio](https://github.com/onaio).

------
WD-42
Las Cumbres Observatory | Software Engineer | Santa Barbara, CA | ONSITE |
[https://lco.global/jobs/software-engineer/](https://lco.global/jobs/software-
engineer/)

Are you a software engineer interested in astronomy? Want to work on
technology directly related to the expanding wavefront of astronomical
observation? Las Cumbres Observatory’s (LCO) global network of robotic
telescopes is enabling astronomers to observe things that go bump in the night
24/7\. Our stack spans from low level hardware control to web based interfaces
for requesting observations. Our users study exoplanets, supernovae, near-
earth asteroids and more.

LCO, based in sunny Santa Barbara, California, is deploying the world's
largest network of geographically distributed optical telescopes for general
scientific and educational use. We’re motivated by the desire to expand human
knowledge, and to instill a passion for science in young people. Our
organization has a fun-loving, dedicated staff, working in a casual but
focused environment. Here you will find people passionate about what they do,
and our overall mission.

More details: [https://lco.global/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://lco.global/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
alexatkeplar
Snowplow Analytics
([http://snowplowanalytics.com](http://snowplowanalytics.com)) | Support
Engineer | REMOTE UTC+8 to UTC+10

Having grown our team to two support engineers with a broad timezone reach
(Alberta, Canada to Berlin, Germany), we are now looking to move to a full
“follow the sun” model, and hire our third support engineer in the UTC+8 to
UTC+10 timezone range.

This is a support engineering role - not a support agent role. We are looking
for candidates who can learn, troubleshoot and explain the many complex
technical systems that make up the Snowplow offering. You will be supporting
the Snowplow Managed Service, under which we orchestrate and monitor the
Snowplow event pipeline for over 100 customers.

The support that we provide to our customers is a core part of the Managed
Service offering, and we strive to provide the best technical support of any
analytics vendor.

You'll find more information here:
[http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/support-
engineer/](http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/support-engineer/)

For the rest of our open positions see:
[http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/](http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/)

------
ellisv
Powerley | Data Scientist | Royal Oak, MI | REMOTE

Powerley is building the next generation of home energy management that will
provide both the utility and the homeowner a new level of connectivity and
intelligence.

We're looking for an experienced data scientist with strong statistical and
predictive modelling capabilities paired with business strategy skills.

This person will be a very curious individual who enjoys diving deep beneath
the surface to drive the development of the algorithms necessary to inform and
enhance the product and user experience, and succinctly communicate that
information, both verbally and visually.

You'll work closely with world-class engineers and developers to pair the
insights derived from the algorithms developed with a great design and user
experience to provide actionable information and insights.

Finally, the analyst will need to understand how the products are developed
and even more important, as big data touches the privacy of consumers, they
need to have a set of ethical responsibilities.

In addition to being a data whiz, our perfect candidate is someone who is
driven to solve challenging problems while collaborating with a great team to
do it.

Application and more information at
[http://www.powerley.com/about/careers/](http://www.powerley.com/about/careers/)

------
kerianne
Flexport | San Francisco

Flexport is a platform for global trade in an industry that comprises 15% of
the global GDP. We are building products that are enabling anyone to
participate in trade regardless of geographic, regulatory or logistical
boundaries. By dramatically simplifying the process of importing goods from
overseas, we aim to empower a new generation of entrepreneurs benefitting from
the wonders of international trade.

To do so, we need a mix of brilliant technologists and logistics experts
interested in solving challenges that result in reshaping a trillion dollar
industry.

To keep up with our explosive growth and international expansion, we’re
looking to grow the team by ~2-3 engineers per month in our downtown SF HQ.

Check us out if you:

-Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that releases new code every day

-Take a product-first approach to building software

-Care about the real world functionality of your programming

-Have a desire to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and increase operational capacity

-Have amazing coding skills and CS fundamentals

Our stack: Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On
the frontend, we use React for the views, organize the data flow with Flux,
and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a Rails shop riding
on AWS and Postgres RDS.

Want to learn more? Email kerianne@flexport.com or check out our site @
flexport.com/careers.

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Full-time Software Engineer | Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE (North
America) | Mid-level to very senior compensation

We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in people's
lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we aim to
improve this for everyone's benefit. We have greenfield apps in production and
have plenty of interesting development in the pipeline. We care about building
great products, providing a great user experience and listening to our users
to improve on our products. We actively use, contribute to and author open
source libraries.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Mid to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f)

* Mid to Senior Fullstack Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2)

If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you! If you have any questions
feel free to reach out to us: hiring (@) reifyhealth.com.

------
jonrkarr
Karr Lab ([http://www.karrlab.org](http://www.karrlab.org)) @ Mount Sinai
Medical School | New York, NY 10029 | Software engineer, Research Associate,
or Postdoctoral Fellow | Full-Time | ONSITE | $50-80k

The Karr Lab at the Institute for Genomics & Multiscale Biology at the Icahn
School of Medicine at Mount Sinai is seeking a talented, ambitious scientists
and engineers to develop technology for building, simulating, and applying
cutting-edge whole-cell computational models of individual cells.

We are developing whole-cell computational models which comprehensively
predict how behavior emerges from the molecular level by representing all of
the biochemical activity inside cells. Our goal is to use whole-cell models to
transform bioengineering and medicine into rigorous, quantitative disciplines.
Our work is highly interdisciplinary, involving systems biology, genomics,
bioinformatics, data integration, parallel simulation, optimization, software
engineering, and data visualization, and highly team-oriented.

We are looking for scientists and engineers to help develop several
technologies, including a domain-specific language for describing whole-cell
models, a parallel multi-algorithmic simulator, scalable tools for visualizing
and analyzing high-dimensional simulation results, and tools for handling
personal `omics data.

More information: [http://www.karrlab.org/join](http://www.karrlab.org/join)
or Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu)

How to apply: Send a cover letter and a CV to Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu)

------
aspicker
Mesosphere | Hamburg, Germany | Full time senior hires| ONSITE, VISA

Mesosphere is dedicated to helping enterprises unlock the next generation of
datacenter scale, efficiency, and automation with Apache Mesos. Mesosphere’s
open source product, the datacenter operating system (DC/OS), is a new kind of
operating system that spans the entire datacenter, pools datacenter resources,
and automates IT operations. Backed by Andreessen Horowitz, Khosla Ventures,
Microsoft, HPE, Data Collective, and Fuel Capital, Mesosphere is headquartered
in San Francisco with a second office in Hamburg, Germany.

What we're looking for: You've architected and built large web applications
from the ground up. You consider yourself an experienced Frontend Engineer who
doesn't just know Frontend, but understands Bash, Vagrant, Docker, SQL, and
other developer tools and backend technologies. You are comfortable having
autonomy and seeing a project from beginning to end. Know when to use
JavaScript and when to leave it to HTML/CSS. A knack for squeezing out every
last byte of performance. A plus if you've done data visualization and have a
handle on WebGL.

More info here: [http://grnh.se/ucp7tq1](http://grnh.se/ucp7tq1)

------
bbhughes12
Chicago, IL | Trunk Club | ONSITE / REMOTE | Fulltime

We're building the future of retail, enabled through technology. Talk to us if
you're interested in creating lightweight single-responsibility apps, building
advanced Javascript MV*-powered front-ends, leveraging graph databases and
machine learning, and creating amazing user experiences for users both
internal and external. Our platform powers everything from the member
experience (online and in-store) to our sales and relationship tools to our
warehouse operations to our financial and merchandising capabilities - there
is a lot going on!

We're currently hiring for the below roles (US only):

Engineering Manager: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114

Senior Software Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918

Data Scientist: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99937

Director of Data Science and Personalization:
boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/111879

Security Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/482266

BI Developer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/46432

DevOps Engineer II: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/497712

Please check out our website to learn more:
[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers)

~~~
bbhughes12
Engineering Manager, Director of Data Science, Security Engineer, and BI
Developer are all on-site roles.

------
kepano
Lumi (YC W15) | [https://www.lumi.com](https://www.lumi.com) | Los Angeles, CA
| Frontend / Backend Engineers | REMOTE OK | Fulltime

Lumi helps e-commerce brands design and order packaging online. We're solving
complex supply chain problems involving everything from turning vector-based
designs into production-ready artwork, to bringing elegance to the complex
systems of pricing, manufacturing, shipping and freight in the packaging
industry.

Our stack: React, Node, Haskell, HapiJS, RethinkDB. As an engineer at Lumi,
you'll become an important part of our dynamic and productive team. You will
be leading projects building the architecture of our customer-facing site and
backend tools.

Because of our small team and rapid development cycle you'll have the
opportunity to work on a wide variety of projects and interact closely with
the design and strategy of Lumi. Expertise with Javascript is required. Our
stack consists of React, HapiJS, RethinkDB and Node. Our admin-facing tools
are built in Haskell and React.

You can apply by going here:
[https://www.lumi.com/jobs/apply](https://www.lumi.com/jobs/apply) or contact
me directly stephan@lumi.com

~~~
wishinghand
I was searching which companies use RethinkDB and realized your company used
to be the Inkodye company. When did the supply chain pivot happen? I'll have
to buy up some supplies at one of the retailers that still have it, I always
loved that stuff.

~~~
kepano
It's been about 2 years (we launched the new Lumi.com site in March 2015).
When we started Inkodye, we were among the first users of Kickstarter, Stripe,
Shopify, and many other great tools that helped us get off the ground. Supply
chain and packaging were some of the hardest things to figure out, which is
why we set out to build this new platform :)

------
arsenerei
Staples SparX | San Mateo, CA or REMOTE | Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Analysts
       * Data Scientists
    
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 21 billion dollar business).
Our service stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented with 10ms SLAs. Our data
pipeline and model generation is Python and Spark. We apply engineering and
data science to tough problems such as dynamic pricing, shipping estimations,
personalized product recommendations, and multi-variate testing targeting 50
million users. We are always looking for talent in data science, engineering
and devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data scientists.
We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

~~~
wcummings
One of your people reached out to me, but their email is bouncing now. I FWD'd
the thread to your careers@ address.

------
gamache
Appcues | Frontend and Full-stack Engineers | Boston | ONSITE
[http://appcues.com](http://appcues.com)

Appcues makes B2B software that lets you create and deploy product without
writing code. We help growth teams quickly iterate on ideas and scale their
businesses without adding the technical debt of temporary code.

You can see our software on the websites of companies like Teespring, Canva,
Amplitude, and Indiegogo.

We're a 15-person team helping businesses scale up and grow. We're seeking
strong software engineers to create a product viewed and consumed by hundreds
of thousands of people daily. We're looking for both frontend and full-stack
engineers, and our stack is React/Redux + Elixir/Phoenix.

We're located in the heart of Fenway, Boston, but looking for excellent
candidates regardless of location.

Email pete@appcues.com, and check out our postings on Breezy:

[https://appcues.breezy.hr/p/6b9ca5952dd4-full-stack-
engineer](https://appcues.breezy.hr/p/6b9ca5952dd4-full-stack-engineer)

[https://appcues.breezy.hr/p/cd84559f4941-frontend-
engineer](https://appcues.breezy.hr/p/cd84559f4941-frontend-engineer)

------
abpavel
IP Fabric | Software Engineer | Prague, CZ | ONSITE

At IP Fabric we're building next generation IP network infrastructure
management solutions that enable to safely control any large scale network in
the world. Our big data network infrastructure intelligence based on graph
math can instantly answer questions such as "why is the network slow?" or "is
this connection redundant end-to-end?" or "will this change crate an outage?".
Our products turn users into netadmin heroes by providing plug&play IP network
discovery, performance and capacity dashboards, advanced analytics, change
management, and live documentation.

We're looking for:

    
    
      * Senior software engineer
      * Junior software engineer
      * Senior Network Engineer with programming experience
      * Technical Marketing Engineer (CCIE)
      * Account manager
    

Our stack

    
    
      * Node.JS, ArrangoDB, RabbitMQ
      * React.js, Este, Redux, Webpack
      * Openstack/KVM, Debian (own infrastructure)
    

What we offer

    
    
      * 25 days paid vacation, 5 paid sick days, 30 days paid sick leave
      * Flexible working hours
      * Partial home-office
      * Equipment of your choice
      * Hackerhouse
      * Equity
    

Email us at pavel@ipfabric.io

------
jpalmucci
Tripadvisor | Machine Learning Engineers | Boston | ONSITE INTERNS Full-time

Tripadvisor's Machine Learning group is looking to hire data scientists /
machine learning engineers at all levels: intern, entry level, and senior.

The Machine Learning group works on diverse set of problems including
personalization, fraud detection, search / navigation, and content curation.
We use advanced techniques in natural language understanding, statistical NLP,
recommender systems, information retrieval, statistical inference, social
network analysis, and machine vision.

If interested, please see the job listings below:

Intern:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/tripadvisor/jobs/508922#.WG1R8L...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/tripadvisor/jobs/508922#.WG1R8LYrIxM)

Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/tripadvisor/jobs/468046#.WG1VML...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/tripadvisor/jobs/468046#.WG1VMLYrIxM)

Senior Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/tripadvisor/jobs/511612#.WG1VUL...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/tripadvisor/jobs/511612#.WG1VULYrIxM)

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi | New York, NY (NYC) | Full Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.narmitech.com](https://www.narmitech.com)

Narmi is helping the 10,000+ community banks and credit unions in the United
States reinvent themselves with better online and mobile banking. We want to
create a more diverse and engaging financial ecosystem by empowering these
institutions to compete with the top 10 banks that hold almost half of all
deposits in the United States currently.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of a $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world. We are looking for great engineers who are interested in
joining an early-stage startup in NYC. We are now a team of three and have
some exciting news that we will be sharing later this month. Even if you don't
think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings, we'd still love to
talk. We are always looking for well-rounded engineers that have expertise in
AWS, Ansible, Terraform, Swift/Objective-C (iOS), Java (Android), Django,
visual design/UI/UX, and/or security.

The interview process entails a call to get to know each other, followed by a
half-day in-person interview that includes a code pairing session.

* Full Stack Engineer * Mobile Engineer

You can learn more and apply via email[1] or AngelList[2] [1] Email published
on this page
[https://www.narmitech.com/careers](https://www.narmitech.com/careers) [2]
[https://angel.co/narmi/jobs](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs)

------
robg
Neumitra - digital medicine into daily life - Boston, MA

We're hiring data-driven engineers including:

\- Embedded developers for real-time biofeedback and sensor fusion

\- Mobile developers for hooks into apps for daily life management

\- Front-end developers to show how stress impacts large groups

\- Algorithms engineers for extracting insights from data streams

\- QA including device, mobile, and platform applications

Our stack runs from sensors to servers. We use machine learning and
statistical learning techniques to build personalized and population health
technologies for daily life demands. Software becomes medicine.

We're also hiring mechanical and research engineers who love to iterate on
technologies based on user interactions. We appreciate experiences and
enthusiasm for building unique tools that have a meaningful impact. Our
mission is to solve global questions of health, productivity, and happiness.

[http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-
wil...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-wil..).

[http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222](http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222)

Please send a note listing your interests and efforts to hello@neumitra.com.

~~~
AlexCoventry
The Beta Boston link is inaccurate. Should be

[http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-
wil...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-will-map-the-
effect-of-stress-on-the-brain/)

and not

[http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-
wil...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-wil.).

Looks like you may have copy-pasted it from an earlier post.

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Los Angeles)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

We are looking for:

* Infrastructure Engineers, both junior and senior (think midway between SRE and devops; security background is a bonus)

* An Infrastructure Lead Engineer

* Software Engineers (London, Los Angeles)

* Web Engineers

* Junior Data Scientists

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers/](https://smarkets.com/careers/) .
(A while back I wrote an overview about our engineering challenges, which you
can find at [https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-
betting-e...](https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-betting-
exchange-4a55320d0978) .)

------
1331
Asahi Net | Kyoto, Japan | Full-time software developers | ONSITE VISA

Asahi Net, a Japanese ISP based in Tokyo, has started a new R&D lab in Kyoto.
We are developing our first product, which would likely be exciting to those
interested in distributed systems, functional programming, embedded systems,
network programming, Linux kernel hacking, or web development. We are
currently hiring for the following roles:

Haskell developer - We are seeking developers who are proficient in Haskell
and want to create secure, reliable, and scalable software.

Embedded systems engineer - We are seeking an engineer who enjoys developing
Linux-based embedded systems. Desired skills include C, Git, Make, GDB, and
POSIX shell.

Web developer - We are seeking a "full-stack" web developer. Desired skills
include Haskell, Python 3, or Go for the server side and JavaScript for the
client side.

Linux kernel/driver developer - We are seeking a Linux kernel hacker who is
network savvy. Desired skills include experience with ODP or DPDK.

日本語でも相談・面接可能ですので、興味がある方はご連絡ください。

If you are interested, please email me:

    
    
        intercalate "@" . fmap (intercalate ".") $
          [["travis", "cardwell"], ["asahinet", "com"]]

------
PrepScholar2
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Product Manager |
$100,000-$200,000

PrepScholar is hiring Product Managers!

As a Product Manager, you'll be launching a brand new product for a graduate
exam (GRE/GMAT/LSAT/MCAT). You'll oversee the entire go-to-market strategy,
including product development, test content, customer development, marketing,
and sales. You'll be responsible for your product's P&L and plan to grow it to
be the leading product in its category.

Responsibilities

* Build and manage a product roadmap for product launch and iterations

* Interface with engineers and test content developers to create the product

* Develop effective marketing materials for all our online channels

* Manage P&L and develop a strategic business plan to grow your product to a dominant position

Our ideal candidate has:

* Experience developing and shipping products and technologies

* Demonstrated ability working with technical teams to rapidly produce prototypes and iterations

* Understanding of financial and business metrics, including P&L, conversion rates, customer acquisition costs, net promoter score, viral factor

Please send your resume and cover letter to job.pm+hn@prepscholar.com, and
read more at [http://www.prepscholar.com](http://www.prepscholar.com)

------
Khay1024
Flexport | Fullstack and Frontend Engineers | Onsite in San Francisco, CA

Want to build software that connects people? Flexport is a platform for global
trade in an industry that comprises 12% of the global GDP. We are building
products that are enabling anyone to participate in trade regardless of
geographic, regulatory or logistical boundaries. By dramatically simplifying
the process of importing goods from overseas, we aim to empower a new
generation of entrepreneurs benefitting from the wonders of international
trade.

To do this, we need a mix of brilliant technologists and logistics experts
interested in solving challenges that result in reshaping a trillion dollar
industry. We are growing our book of business by 20% every month & expanding
teams in out SF HQ & internationally.

Started in 2013, we've raised $94M from investors that include Founders Fund,
Google Ventures, First Round Capital, Bloomberg Beta, Y Combinator, & more.

Check us out if you: -Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that
releases new code every day -Take a product-first approach to building
software -Care about the real world functionality of your programming -Desire
to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and increase
operational capacity -Have amazing coding skills and CS fundamentals; and
-Know modern javascript frameworks.

Our stack: Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On
the frontend, we use React for the views, organize the data flow with Flux
architecture, and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a
Rails shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS.

Want to learn more? Email Moira@flexport.com or check us out at
angel.co/flexport

------
navahq
Nava | Washington DC & San Francisco SF | DevOps/Infrastructure/Systems
Engineers, Software/Fullstack Engineers | Product and Project Managers | On-
site - Full-time | $100k-$160k+ + equity + benefits

We're a small team of engineers, designers, and product builders that were
brought in to help fix Healthcare.gov in the winter of 2013. Our revamped
application is used by millions, converts 35% better, and halves the
completion time.

It turns out there’s a lot more to reimagine within government services, which
is why we’re partnering with both the Department of Veterans Affairs and
Medicare. With the VA, we are working to modernize their appeals system,
making millions of veteran’s lives better through the process. Today, the
average appeal takes 5 years to process; we can fix this. For Medicare, we are
designing and building the architecture for Medicare's historic transition
towards value-based care.

It’s surprising how much can be done by a small group of empathetic people
with a Silicon Valley mindset, deep technical experience, working closely with
dedicated civil servants in government. We’ve started Nava as a public benefit
corporation to radically improve how our government serves its people, and we
believe that the services our government provides should be clear and
reliable. If you feel the same way, we'd love to hear from you at
jobs@navahq.com

Learn more about working here:
[http://navahq.com/careers](http://navahq.com/careers)

Job descriptions: [http://jobs.lever.co/nava](http://jobs.lever.co/nava)

Our blog: [https://blog.navapbc.com/](https://blog.navapbc.com/)

Articles:

[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/07/the-
se...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/07/the-secret-
startup-saved-healthcare-gov-the-worst-website-in-america/397784/)

[https://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-
design/me...](https://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-design/meet-
nava-a-startup-that-wants-to-fix-the-governments-crappy-design)

------
andebauchery
Showroom | Senior Software Architect, Product Manager, UX Designer |
[http://byshowroom.com](http://byshowroom.com), ONSITE (mostly)

Want to join the rare startup that intakes bits and outputs a physical
product? A company that has both an office with a whiteboard and a 55,000
square foot factory near downtown Los Angeles?

We are revolutionizing a 400 year old industry and have built a little product
that, in less than a year, has more customers queued up than we can handle.

At its core our app lets licensed interior designers upload a photo of a piece
of furniture, and have it manufactured and shipped to their clients. But
that's really the tip of the iceberg. Our many products in development range
from traditional web and mobile apps to an RFID system which tracks furniture
movement within a warehouse.

Our CEO previously co-founded one of the most successful tech startups in Los
Angeles, which also happens to be in the interior design space. We believe in
customer focus, hard work, engineering discipline, moving fast, and checking
egos at the door.

If that sounds like you shoot "andy" an email @byshowroom.com to learn more!

------
hagbarth
Pento | Full stack developer | EU | REMOTE ONLY
[https://pento.dk](https://pento.dk)

Come join us building a new payroll product for European small/medium sized
businesses! A very conservative market with old competitors and products =
tons of potential. We are a remote team, which means we have no office and you
can work from wherever you want. We're all in on transparency, a great work
culture and teamwork. Founders are 500 Startups alums and have previously
worked on two startups, one of them out of Silicon Valley.

We're looking for a full stack web developer to join our remote team. Ideally,
you are a person who is not only proficient in frontend and backend work, but
also have some experience in DevOps and system architecture. As you will be
part of the early team, you should be a fast learner and be able to work in
different roles.

Read more here: [https://angel.co/pento/jobs/187220-full-stack-web-
developer-...](https://angel.co/pento/jobs/187220-full-stack-web-developer-
javascript-remote)

Or contact me: emil at company url

------
cyriacthomas
Compile India | Software Engineer | Bangalore, India | Full-time, Onsite
[https://www.compile.com/careers/](https://www.compile.com/careers/)

Come build [our
API]([http://v2.compileapi.com/docs/](http://v2.compileapi.com/docs/)) that
will feed the next wave of intelligent software. Work on data, specifically
dynamic and contextual business data.

Our product is a Knowledge graph for Organizations and our customers are
software vendors and analytic tools who directly integrate our data for their
customers to use. We have been self-funded and profitable since our inception.
You will get to work with smart people and work on a product that people
actually pay for. We won't bullshit you or make promises we have no intention
of keeping. You will get the freedom to go down paths less traveled and we
will work with you to challenge yourself.

Technologies and skills we each use: Django, Django REST framework, Slate,
Postgres, AWS, Angular, React, Pandas, Docker, Nightmare js

If this excites you, drop us a line at careers@compile.com

------
roddylindsay
Hustle | Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE

Hustle is a peer-to-peer text messaging platform that provides organizations
across the country with an affordable, efficient, and effective tool to reach
their supporters. By facilitating two-way conversations, Hustle’s users can
maintain genuine, personal dialogues with hundreds, thousands, and even
millions of people. Our clients include Planned Parenthood, Human Rights
Campaign, and Our Revolution (Bernie Sanders' organization).

As a product engineer, you will be working on Hustle's core web and mobile
products: our web and mobile text messaging apps, our campaign administrative
interface, and our message delivery back end. Product engineering at Hustle is
unique in that we do not have mobile, front-end and backend specialists.
Instead engineers are empowered to develop and ship features in their entirety
covering the whole stack.

This feature of product development is enabled by Hustle's particular
technology choices: the use of JavaScript, React, React Native and Node.js
through out the stack. It's a stack that heavily rewards generalists that just
want to ship things. It also makes for a very dynamic working environment:
form a temporary team for a larger project where you decide to focus on
shipping a polished mobile frontend and for the next project form another
temporary team where you would focus on delivering a humming backend.

Hustle was started by engineers from Facebook and MongoDB and is backed by VC
firms including Social Capital and Index Ventures.

Please apply on our site to learn more about us and our growing team of 14!

[https://jobs.lever.co/hustle.life/](https://jobs.lever.co/hustle.life/)

------
pearkes
HashiCorp | Engineering & Management | Remote (USA or UK) |
[https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs.html](https://www.hashicorp.com/jobs.html)

We're hiring full time engineers and engineering management to work on
HashiCorp tools such as Terraform, Vagrant, Packer, Vault, Consul & Nomad. Our
engineering team (~30 people) is remote and has been from the start.

------
dbuxton
Arachnys | senior and junior engineers | London (UK) or NYC (USA) | On-site

I'm the CEO of Arachnys
([https://www.arachnys.com](https://www.arachnys.com)). We make software to
help banks manage know-your-customer checks and anti-money laundering
(KYC/AML). It's what's perhaps most broken about banks and we're helping to
fix it. Our customers are tier-1 financial institutions and large
multinationals.

At the moment we're looking for generalist engineers of any experience level.
We work in Python, Go, Java and JavaScript. We have two projects with over 1k
stars on GitHub (one just broke 3k
[https://github.com/arachnys](https://github.com/arachnys)). We're always
looking to open source more.

Our small, tight-knit team has a can-do mentality and isn't scared to use new
tools when they are the right ones. We have a relentless focus on quality of
delivery.

Drop me a line (email in profile) if any questions.

Email jobs@arachnys.com to apply, linking to your GitHub or some other code
that you think tells a good story about you.

------
paladin314159
Amplitude Analytics | San Francisco, CA (SOMA) |
[https://www.amplitude.com](https://www.amplitude.com) | ONSITE

We help companies build the best products by providing analytics for
understanding user behavior. We believe that the future of product development
is in smart, fast, and easy-to-use analytics, not the complex data science
stacks or surface-level vanity metrics of today. We're a 55-person company (15
engineers), and we raised our Series B earlier this year. We've gotten
incredible traction helping customers like Venmo, Udacity, Square, Intuit,
Microsoft, Postmates, and Square Enix change the way they build products.

We have many open positions that can be found here (we're growing fast!):
[https://www.amplitude.com/careers](https://www.amplitude.com/careers).

In particular, we're looking to grow out the engineering team with the
following positions:

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Senior DevOps Engineer

* Senior Frontend Engineer

Our tech stack consists of Java, Python, Redis, Kafka, PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch, Docker, SaltStack on the backend and JavaScript, React, Flux,
Highcharts, d3 on the frontend. We've got a number of extremely challenging
technical problems to solve thanks to being in the analytics space, and we're
looking for talented people who are passionate about the intersection of
technology and product to help us take the next step.

If this sounds interesting to you, please reach out to us at
careers@amplitude.com or apply directly through
[https://www.amplitude.com/careers](https://www.amplitude.com/careers).

------
marklubi
Karting Coach, Inc/Race Monitor | Senior Software Developer | Denver, CO |
Onsite | Full time

We're looking for a senior software developer with strong experience in React
Native, to work with us in building out big ideas and tools for the racing
industry!

The vast majority of the work will be development of mobile apps for both iOS
and Android using React Native. Other tasks may include working with other
parts of the platform including ASP.NET, C#, and Node.js, so we're looking for
someone that is a bit of a polyglot when it comes to programming. You don't
need to know them already, but you should be open to learning them.

As a small company, you will have a direct hand in helping the company grow
and succeed. We move quickly, and are building amazing things that are
revolutionizing the racing industry. Come join us!

Current Stack/Technologies: Objective-C, Java, C#, Node.js, ASP.NET,
Flash/Flex, MS SQL, Redis, RabbitMQ, Azure, Git

[http://www.race-monitor.com/Careers/SeniorSoftwareDeveloper](http://www.race-
monitor.com/Careers/SeniorSoftwareDeveloper)

------
todd_sherman
Snap, Inc. (Previously Snapchat) | Tons of Openings Noted Below | Los Angeles
- New York - London - Seattle | ONSITE | Full-time

Snap Inc. is a camera company. We believe that reinventing the camera
represents our greatest opportunity to improve the way people live and
communicate. Our products empower people to express themselves, live in the
moment, learn about the world, and have fun together.

Snap, Inc. is hiring for a ton of positions: Software Engineer, 3D UI/UX
Engineer, Corporate Security Engineer, Data Engineer, Director of Engineering
- QA, Electrical Engineer, Engineering Program Manager, Front End Software
Engineer, Hardware Reliability Engineer, Information Security Engineer,
Interactive Engineer, Mobile Software Engineer, Packaging Engineer, QA
Engineer, Release Engineer, Computer Vision Research Engineer, Software
Automation Engineer, Web Developer, Web UI/UX Engineer.

If you are interested in any of the roles, check out www.snap.com/jobs for
full details. I recommend you apply online but if you'd like to email me at
hi@todd.sh and I'll do my best to help in any way I can.

~~~
whoisfiring
I would love to work at Snap but have to stay in SF for family reasons. Are
there any plans to build an SF office, especially after the Vurb acquisition?

~~~
todd_sherman
Sorry, I don't have that information.

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, Toronto, Seattle, London | Full-time, On Site

We are builders and owners. We believe we are solving some extremely big
problems. Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making customers—and
each other—successful.

Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that
make millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's
most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose — opening March 2017,
Competitive salary, Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands,
Hackathons and Volunteer events

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

~~~
tywheatley
i can't seem to locate any actual job postings on your website...

~~~
AlexCoventry
Search forward for "ACCOUNTING" to get to the jobs list.

------
gibrown
Automattic (WordPress.com, Jetpack, WooCommerce, .blog, Polldaddy, Gravatar) |
Search Wrangler | Full Time | REMOTE

We're a distributed company with employees in >50 countries. Help us influence
search and recommendations for the 27% of the Web that runs on WordPress.

We're looking to take our search infrastructure up a few notches. A bit on
what we're working on:

\- We have some good distributed systems deployed that we are constantly
improving: [https://data.blog/2016/05/03/state-of-wordpress-com-
elastics...](https://data.blog/2016/05/03/state-of-wordpress-com-
elasticsearch-systems-2016/)

\- Various versions of search, related posts, and recommendations have been
launched over the years, but we've only recently had good enough tracking to
easily test algorithm changes at our scale. Lot's of new data available for
improving search relevancy.

\- Billion plus unique users of our search systems each month, searching in
every language that humans use.

\- Search is not just about the algorithm. We're working to build great user
interfaces and product integrations that engage users.

No walls around the garden. Make the Open Web a smarter place.

[http://automattic.com/work-with-us/search-
wrangler/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/search-wrangler/)

Our hiring process can take a bit of time. Read about it here:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=automattic+hiring+process#q=...](https://www.google.com/search?q=automattic+hiring+process#q=automattic+trial+period)

------
okhudeira
Pangea | Chicago, IL | Senior iOS, Senior Platform (.NET/C#) Engineer | Full
Time, On Site |
[http://engineering.gopangea.com](http://engineering.gopangea.com)

Founded in 2012 and headquartered in Chicago, IL, Pangea started with the
mission of making money transfer effortless. Since then, we’ve been striving
to enhance the security and reduce the cost and pain points of international
money transfer.

Our first solution allows users to complete a transfer in three easy steps and
pay with any US debit card, with an innovative nationwide cash solution coming
soon. Receivers in Mexico, Colombia, Guatemala, El Salvador and Dominican
Republic can collect the transfers in cash or receive the money directly into
a bank account. Through every partnership and product iteration, we’ll
continue to help our users save more time and money.

You can see the full description at:

\- Senior iOS Engineer - [http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/lead-engineer-
ios](http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/lead-engineer-ios)

\- Senior Platform (.NET/C#) Engineer -
[http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/software-engineer-
platf...](http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/software-engineer-platform)

You can email me directly with a cover letter and resume at omar --the at
symbol-- gopangea.com

You can learn more about the engineering team at:

\- [http://engineering.gopangea.com](http://engineering.gopangea.com)

\- [https://github.com/gopangea](https://github.com/gopangea)

------
MattHodge
Coolblue | C# Deployment Engineer | Rotterdam, Netherlands | Full Time |
Relocation + Visa Sponsorship

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/131810/c-sharp-deployment-
eng...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/131810/c-sharp-deployment-engineer-
coolblue)

What you will be doing:

    
    
      * Build and automate software release pipelines.
      * Assist .NET developers in taking their products to production.
      * Improve speed, quality and overall performance of the deployment process.
      * Make sure we’re designing systems that will scale far into the future.
      * Use monitoring tools to measure and improve application and system performance.
      * Assist developers in debugging and resolving application issues.
      * Automate the deployment process for infrastructure and applications.
      * Communicate effectively with developers, operations and business stakeholders.
      * Research, evaluate and recommend on new technologies and processes.
      * Evaluate and implement solutions for deploying applications to the cloud.

------
rene_lf
The Linux Foundation | Linux Systems Engineer | Full time | REMOTE (AU
preferred) | $109k (AUD) base salary

We are looking for an experienced Linux Systems Engineer to join the
Certification IT team. The Certification IT team is responsible for the
development and support of the Certification Platform which hosts various
skills based technical exams.

For more information about our service, visit
[https://training.linuxfoundation.org/certification](https://training.linuxfoundation.org/certification).

Job Responsibilities: \- Assist in design, development, testing,
implementation, deployment and maintenance of distributed systems across
multiple regions within different Cloud providers. \- Provide level 3
technical support to Linux Foundation support staff on platform operational
related issues. \- Document technical design and processes for Linux
Foundation team members

Skills and Technical Experience: \- Advanced Linux system programming in bash
and python. \- Linux systems management using SaltStack and the SaltStack API.
\- Low level Linux system administration experience with CentOS, Ubuntu and
openSUSE with excellent troubleshooting and problem solving skills. \-
Experience using git for version control. \- Experience with AWS services EC2,
CloudFormation, SQS, S3, VPC, IAM and Route53 in a production environment. \-
OpenStack experience running in a production environment. \- Experience with
building and deploying Docker containers within production environments. \-
Python experience in building HTTP API clients and servers. \- A demonstrated
ability in writing technical documentation for team members to communicate
complex design, concepts and workflows. \- Ability to work autonomously from a
remote location with team members being located in the United States, Canada
and Australia.

The Linux Foundation is a largely all-remote workforce that hires top-notch
talent. We are as passionate of providing a flexible and supportive work
culture as we are in Open Source Software. Collaboration is in our DNA, and we
pride ourselves on being able to work closely together while not being tied to
an office.

The Linux Foundation is an equal opportunity employer.

For more information, check out
[https://jobs.lever.co/linuxfoundation.org/4b14926f-7b26-4a00...](https://jobs.lever.co/linuxfoundation.org/4b14926f-7b26-4a00-b4c8-183d02d5d988).

To apply, send a short email to it-jobs@linuxfoundation.org with your resume
or use the above jobs.lever.co link.

------
joshuakarjala
Founders ([https://founders.as](https://founders.as)) | Copenhagen, Denmark //
Berlin | Full-time | Onsite

Hackers in Residence (HIR) are hired by Founders to co-explore and co-found
new projects. In our studio you will work together with designers, product
managers, data scientists and growth marketers exploring new ideas and
building prototypes.

When a prototyped idea shows promise we create a roadmap of how to turn it
into a launchable product together. We then ruthlessly validate the product in
the open market, looking for traction. If it takes off, we then transform it
into an independent company with you as a co-founder.

You can read much more about the journey: [https://medium.com/the-founders-
blog/come-hack-away-with-us-...](https://medium.com/the-founders-blog/come-
hack-away-with-us-2731dba4bda2)

To Apply:
[https://founders.workable.com/jobs/393652](https://founders.workable.com/jobs/393652)

~~~
chronixsc
Your website says nothing about Berlin as a location, although your post
states "Copenhagen, Denmark // Berlin".

------
perberlin
Small Improvements | Full Stack Developer | Berlin | VISA, ONSITE,
careers.small-improvements.com

We're building a SAAS feedback solution for smart companies. Many startups in
the Bay Area use it to help their employees give and receive work-related
feedback and suggestions for improvement.

We're a team of 12 developers & designers and looking to grow! Perks include
no overtime, great and quiet office (team rooms of 3-5 people only), annual
company trip to the US to meet clients, 20% time (we call it slack days),
solid training budget, conference attendance, and of course a very welcoming
and smart team.

Stack: Backend in Java on Google Cloud, Frontend in React (and some Angular
leftovers). It's sufficient to be strong on one side of the stack, and have an
interest to learn about the other.

We're self-funded and profitable. That's great because no VC is telling us how
to do things - but we have to make actual money :)

Tons of details on [https://careers.small-
improvements.com](https://careers.small-improvements.com)

------
moss_whitney
Triggr Health | Full Stack and Data Engineers | Chicago | RELOCATION

Triggr Health is the first predictive system of care for addiction recovery.
We are a world-class team of engineers, designers, doctors, and researchers
from institutions such as Stanford, Google, UCSF School of Medicine, UPENN,
Northwestern, and Rackspace. We are currently working with many of the top
treatment providers, government initiatives, health systems, and academic
research programs in the world. Our core platform utilizes phone sensors and
phone data to predict the state of an individual’s recovery in real-time,
enabling the right care to be delivered proactively the moment it is needed.
Imagine if you could predict risk factors that lead to regressive behavior,
such as when someone is angry; when they are experiencing a craving; when they
are not sleeping well; or when they are falling off their continuing care
plan. Now imagine doing all of this without self-reported data.

We are building apps on both Android and iOS, a customer-facing web
application, a robust web services API, machine learning-driven analytics, and
large-scale data processing. Our tech stack includes NodeJS and MongoDB on the
backend, Backbone on the frontend, React Native, Swift and Java for mobile,
and Python 3 for machine learning.

We are always looking for talented people to join our team. If you could be
described as one of the following, please email talent@triggrhealth.com!

Sr Full Stack Engineer Jr Full Stack Engineer Data Engineer

Full job descriptions here: [https://angel.co/triggr-
health/jobs](https://angel.co/triggr-health/jobs)

At Triggr Health we value diversity and endeavor to treat everyone with
respect, no matter their age, gender, race, ethnicity, or sexual, cultural or
ideological preferences.

------
arung12
Skyven Technologies | Lead Embedded Engineer (Firmware & Hardware) | Dallas |
ONSITE [http://www.skyven.co](http://www.skyven.co)

Up to 3% equity plus up to $70k cash

Skyven Technologies is leveraging the latest advances in embedded electronics,
optics, and materials to build the world's first fixed-axis concentrating
solar thermal (CST) collector for distributed generation of industrial heat.

Industrial process heat accounts for a third of nation's energy use, yet
existing renewable solutions for industrial heat are limited and economically
non-viable. Skyven aims to change that by making distributed CST competitive
with natural gas, without subsidy, within five years.

We are looking for a lead embedded electronics engineer to make a direct and
enormous impact on technology development for Skyven Technologies' flagship
product, the Solar Concentrating System (SCS). The role will entail algorithm
development, embedded firmware programming, circuit design, PCB design,
component selection, verification, contract manufacturing, testing, debug, and
bring-up. Note: if you're a whiz at algorithms and firmware but you don't do a
lot of hardware design, you might still be a fit. We've got some incredibly
interesting control systems and mesh networking challenges for you!

Degree / Experience Requirements: \+ B.S. with 5+ years of work experience, or
a graduate degree with 3+ years of experience, including algorithms, embedded
programming, and hardware design. \+ If you don't meet these requirements, but
you LIVE and BREATH embedded electronics and robotics, please write us a note
to tell use about the most awesome thing you've done with embedded.

Apply by emailing a resume to info@skyven.co. Put the job title and Hacker
News in the subject line!

------
japers
Q42 | Full-Time | Amsterdam, The Hague, NL | Onsite | Software Engineering

We're an agency of close to 70 engineers building consumer facing software for
customers worldwide. Recent projects include a hi-res image viewer for ESA
[1], an interactive documentary of Hieronymus Bosch' famous Garden of Earthly
Delights [2], and the cloud infrastructure that drives Philips' Hue platform.

We're looking for people that love building software for humans to use.

Keywords: Google Cloud Platform, Node.js, Swift, Kotlin, C#, Azure

More info here:
[https://q42.homerun.co/?lang=en](https://q42.homerun.co/?lang=en)

[1]:
[http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Observing_the_Earth/Copern...](http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Observing_the_Earth/Copernicus/Sentinel-2/Highlights/Explore_Morocco)

[2]: [https://tuinderlusten-jheronimusbosch.ntr.nl/en](https://tuinderlusten-
jheronimusbosch.ntr.nl/en)

------
calciphus
Ticketfly | Scala, Ember Software Engineers | San Francisco | Full time |
Onsite

[http://careers.ticketfly.com/#/departments/1](http://careers.ticketfly.com/#/departments/1)

Ticketfly is hiring for multiple engineering positions. Join a team working to
make live events and ticketing wonderful for fans and venues - all the while.
Stack is heavily Scala and Ember, all on AWS.

We work in small, tightly-knit agile squads (5-7 team members) including a
dedicated product owner and design resource. Our offices are in SOMA, there's
well-stocked kitchens and weekly lunches.

It's a great place to work - you even get a budget for attending live events
each year, any you choose! I'm a product manager here and I love it. You can
even (if you want) go on-site to work at music festivals and venues to learn
more about how what you build is impacting our customers.

Email brad+hn/at/ticketfly.com if you've got any questions about the positions
posted.

------
freshglenn
Baker (trybaker.com | Denver, CO; LA & SF | ONSITE & REMOTE | Lots of
Positions - Full-Stack Engineer, Customer Success, Sales & BD

The perfect recipe for a successful dispensary. We make smart products to help
top dispensaries keep their customers happy and loyal.

Baker is a Denver-based customer engagement platform for cannabis dispensaries
and brands. With our data-driven approach to turn anonymous visitors into
repeat customers, Baker’s smart products include personalized marketing,
loyalty, and online shopping. The industry-leading platform is described as
the perfect recipe for a successful dispensary, with results to prove it: on
average Baker clients see a 60% increase in traffic and a 300% ROI in just ten
weeks.

Besides a killer product, we're the best team in cannabis technology.

Apply through [https://angel.co/baker/jobs](https://angel.co/baker/jobs) or
show us how creative you are and get our attention another way.

~~~
TheDrizzle43
Is the Full-Stack Engineer position remote or onsite? The posting is too clear
on that. Thanks.

~~~
bakerjoel
The position is based in Denver, CO (with the rest of our dev team).

------
freeqaz
Uber | San Francisco or Seattle | Full-time

Uber's Security team works to ensure the security of all code, systems and
data used by our riders, drivers, and partners. Product Security is
responsible for working with engineers to design, build, advise and review
security concerns across a diverse variety of projects.

You will be relied upon to provide engineering and product teams with the
security expertise necessary to make confident product decisions. You will be
finding security vulnerabilities through manual review, tools you build or
1:1s with other engineers. You will write code to systemically fix security
issues across the codebase. You will advise teams on the best way to build
something to prevent future security issues.

We're looking for people with backend, web, and mobile experience to join our
teams in San Francisco or Seattle. Please send an email to prodsec-recruiting-
group@uber.com with your resume and/or LinkedIn and my team will get back to
you!

~~~
tusharg1993
I have sent multiple email to the email mentioned. Nobody ever replied. check
tusharg1993 [AT] gmail [DOT] com

~~~
freeqaz
Thank you for taking the time to apply!

I assure you that this handle is monitored. These emails are reviewed by the
hiring manager (my team) and EngSec recruiting team.

We get a lot of emails from non-security engineers and that's what we're
looking for with this post. That's likely why you didn't receive a reply. For
candidates that really stand out, the recruiting team might reach out about
other positions.

You can apply directly to positions here(1) that might be a better fit for
you.

Thanks again and happy new year. :)

(1): [https://www.uber.com/careers/](https://www.uber.com/careers/)

~~~
tusharg1993
I have very relevant security background. Also, I have sent email again.
Thanks.

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Junior .. Senior Full stack developer | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands | (partial) Onsite €35k-€70k p.a. depending on experience, part-
time/full-time

Are you a developer who loves live music? And do you want to join the ticket
revolution?

At GUTS we’re not only building a product, but as a team we chasing a common
goal: Stop disgraceful secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud. We don’t work
to punch out a time card, we work hard to give fans what they deserve. GUTS is
a ticketing system which uses blockchain technology to register ownership of
SMART-tickets. GUTS makes ticket fraud impossible. The ticket can only be
(re)sold at a fixed price, so no more disgraceful prices for secondary
tickets.

GUTS Tickets is hiring frontend and backend junior / senior developers! We
have about 2 to 4 positions to fill depending on experience and flexibility of
the developers.

Our current stack consists of

\- Python 3.5 / Django / Django Request Framework \- Ethereum / solidity /
blockchain technology \- EmberJS (2.10) \- react native

To expand our team we're hiring for different roles:

\- junior .. senior backend developer. Experience with Python, Django, DRF is
preferred, experience with ethereum would be nice \- junior .. senior frontend
developer. Experience with EmberJS (>2.3) is preferred \- react-native
developer

Of course full stack frontend/backend/mobile developers that have experience
with a mix of the above technologies are also very welcome to apply

We're located in the centre of Amsterdam (Leidseplein). We prefer people who
can occassionally be onsite so full remote working is not an option right now.
We also cannot provide relocation services at this time.

If you're interested in working with us, please send your CV to
jobs@gutstickets.com

[https://gutstickets.com/](https://gutstickets.com/)

(also, we'll be on Eurosonic Noorderslag: [https://www.eurosonic-
noorderslag.nl/en/](https://www.eurosonic-noorderslag.nl/en/) next week - Meet
us there and/or vote for us :) [https://www.buma-music-meets-
tech.nl/en/startup/guts/](https://www.buma-music-meets-
tech.nl/en/startup/guts/)

------
evk1
CircleUp | San Francisco | Senior Data Engineer | REMOTE OK (U.S. only)

CircleUp harnesses the power of big data & machine learning to discover the
fastest-growing companies in the consumer & retail sector:

[http://www.wsj.com/articles/software-is-disrupting-
venture-c...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/software-is-disrupting-venture-
capital-sector-1457326861) (or [https://s3.amazonaws.com/static-circleup-
com/wsj+article.pdf](https://s3.amazonaws.com/static-circleup-
com/wsj+article.pdf) if paywalled).

Our mission is to help entrepreneurs thrive by connecting them with the
capital & resources they need.

CircleUp has been named one of the Top 5 Most Disruptive Companies in Finance
by CNBC, one of the 50 Best Fintech Innovators by KPMG, and one of America's
Most Promising Companies by Forbes. We are backed by top-tier investors and
have a phenomenally talented team.

[https://circleup.com/about-us/](https://circleup.com/about-us/)

We are looking for a Senior Data Engineer who can help us scale our machine
learning data pipeline. We currently lean heavily on technologies like Python,
Postgres, and Apache Spark, but this role will have substantial influence over
our technical architecture moving forward, so anything is on the table.

We are a distributed team, so remote candidates are welcome; you can work from
home and we'll fly you out to visit sunny San Francisco once a quarter (U.S.
based only please).

Please apply here:

[https://jobs.lever.co/circleup/865a1064-39fe-41a2-aef9-2015d...](https://jobs.lever.co/circleup/865a1064-39fe-41a2-aef9-2015d597dcc5/apply)

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Full Stack Senior
Software Engineer (Angular, CoffeeScript, Python, AWS, big data, redshift) |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/) At DataKitchen we
help make Analytics Agile. Increasingly Analytic Teams are tasked with
delivering both original insight and production analytics. At DataKitchen we
have created the world’s first company focused on enabling Agile Analytic
Operations. We do that by providing an Agile Analytic Operations product and
consulting services to build, operate, train and transfer an Agile Analytic
Environment. Our company is profitable, stable, rapidly growing and stock will
be part of the package.

We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K,
experienced team (we all code), amazing customers, equity, and a cool office
location. Contact info@datakitchen.io

------
wilgertvelinga
Neocles | Multiple positions: C#.Net Developer, JavaScript/Angular Developer |
Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://neocles.recruitee.com/](https://neocles.recruitee.com/)

Neocles’ software engineers insist on developing correctly and that excellence
is helping to transform the fashion industry. We rely on each other and we
rely on data. The speed and flexibility of Neocles’ platform is changing how
our customers do business. Our ambitions stretch beyond typical e-commerce; we
operate on both mobile and web and work with large data sets, using smart
algorithms in our C# backend. Content is served to our AngularJS front-end and
iOS/Android through our API. We work in a small team with an agile approach
and believe that shipping beats perfection. Our clients value our speed of
response which is balanced by our insistence for robustness and excellence.

------
shoguninc
Shogun Enterprises, Inc. | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Interns, Visa

Shogun Enterprises is an online loan and insurance marketplace for the home
improvement segment. The company is founded on a core belief that networked
financial services allow for more competitive underwriting, a point of
differentiation enabled by our technology-driven instant decisioning platform
and informed by the bundling of currently divorced credit and insurance
products.

Our tech stack consists of: Ruby/Rails, React, PostgreSQL, nginx, Ansible, AWS

Our product team joins us from tech companies such as Palantir, Facebook,
Slack, and OpenGov whereas our operations team joins us from stints in venture
capital at 8VC, Formation 8, Summit, and Bessemer. As our culture takes shape,
we are always looking to add fresh talent to our early DNA.

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/shogunenterprise](https://jobs.lever.co/shogunenterprise)

~~~
zebra9978
are you looking for any data scientists ? sorry if you are not -because you
mentioned "instant decisioning".. but you didnt mention any components of a
data science stack.

------
rwilsonperkin
Wave ([https://waveapps.com](https://waveapps.com)) | Software Engineers,
Engineering Managers, Product Managers, and more | Toronto | Onsite

Who we are: The fastest growing suite of finance tools for small businesses.

Traction: Wave is growing fast, with 2+ million signups, approaching $20
million in annual revenues, and $60+ million raised.

Wave is changing the way small business owners, freelancers, entrepreneurs and
contractors do business. Today, Wave offers invoicing, accounting, credit card
processing, payroll, lending, receipt scanning, and more — powering small
businesses around the world. We're proud of our team and our culture. We're
looking for passionate, inspired and inspiring people to make our product and
our work environment even better.

Join us: [https://www.waveapps.com/about-
us/jobs/](https://www.waveapps.com/about-us/jobs/)

------
spark1
EasyPost | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | Senior Software Engineer

EasyPost is a fast growing startup that provides a RESTful API to
revolutionize the entire shipping process for e-commerce companies.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails, Python, or
Go experience to join the EasyPost team. If you love to code, want to build
APIs, and work on a small team of collaborative developers to build meaningful
products, then we’d love to meet you!

Check out our API:
[https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html](https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html)

We can offer you a competitive base salary, equity, comprehensive benefits,
free daily lunches, and flexible work hours/PTO.

Our interview process includes one phone call and then one onsite technical
meeting with the rest of the team.

If you have any questions about the benefits of working here or want to send
in your resume or Github, email us at work@easypost.com

------
keyop
University of California | Irvine, CA | Application Developers | Full-time,
ONSITE

The UC Irvine Office of Information Technology is looking for application
developers.

We are a small, agile team that builds applications for campus offices using
ASP.NET MVC, SQL Server, and jQuery.

Our team is looking for three people to join us:

[https://staffing2.hr.uci.edu/CSS_External/CSSPage_Referred.a...](https://staffing2.hr.uci.edu/CSS_External/CSSPage_Referred.asp?Req=2016-0947)

[https://staffing2.hr.uci.edu/CSS_External/CSSPage_Referred.a...](https://staffing2.hr.uci.edu/CSS_External/CSSPage_Referred.asp?Req=2016-0978)

[https://staffing2.hr.uci.edu/CSS_External/CSSPage_Referred.a...](https://staffing2.hr.uci.edu/CSS_External/CSSPage_Referred.asp?Req=2016-1423)

For more information about UC Irvine, visit uci.edu/about

------
dispatchai
Dispatch | [http://dispatch.ai/](http://dispatch.ai/) | San Francisco Bay
Area, CA | Full-time, onsite

We are Dispatch (dispatch.ai), a well-funded startup that is creating a
platform for local delivery powered by a fleet of autonomous vehicles designed
for sidewalks and pedestrian spaces.

We're bringing together a team with deep domain expertise in robotics,
autonomous vehicles, and artificial intelligence. If you're interested in
joining us for work on this exciting technology and help create the future of
autonomous vehicles, we'd love to hear from you.

Roles we are hiring for include:

Software Engineer - Motion Planning and Controls

Software Engineer - Perception

Software Engineer - Mapping and Localization

Software - Generalist

Hardware - Electrical

Hardware - Embedded/Firmware

Contact us at jobs-hackernews@dispatch.ai!

Or apply through our listing on AngelList
([https://angel.co/dispatch-6/](https://angel.co/dispatch-6/)).

------
juliasal1111
CrowdJustice | Engineering Lead | London, UK | Onsite

We're building the world's first crowdfunding platform for legal cases –
helping people access the justice system and getting communities to come
together to achieve concrete legal change. To date we've even had two cases
(including a powerful challenge to Brexit) go all the way to the Supreme
Court.

We're looking for a senior engineer (our stack is Python/Django, but dynamism
and intelligence are more important than specific technologies) to help us
build a world class product at a time when social justice issues are more
important than ever.

We're early stage, well-funded and have a small, dynamic team in London split
between London and New York.

Please email me julia at crowdjustice.org or apply via
[https://crowdjustice.workable.com/jobs/389741](https://crowdjustice.workable.com/jobs/389741)

------
pondruska
Blue Vision Labs | London, United Kingdom | Onsite | Full-time, Internships

Blue Vision Labs is a stealth startup working on a new transformative
technology for self-driving cars, augmented reality and robotics. Founded in a
Y-Combinator Fellowship and backed by Accel (Facebook, Dropbox, etc.) with
Horizons Ventures (DeepMind, Siri, etc.), our mission is to revolutionise the
future of intelligent machines.

Our team consists of a mix of PhDs from top universities, hackers, finalists
of programming competitions and accomplished entrepreneurs. We have a full
range of benefits, a friendly and dynamic atmosphere where everyone can learn,
grow and contribute to impactful solutions.

We are looking for talented people to join our team in the following
positions:

\- Research scientists (machine learning, computer vision)

\- Robotics engineers (sensors, signal processing, calibration, SLAM systems)

\- Software engineers (full-stack, AWS, distributed computing)

Please apply at careers [@] bluevisionlabs.com

~~~
lhnz
It sounds like you're working on really interesting things. But I only have
recent commercial experience as a full-stack engineer building web apps. Are
you looking for this? The bar looks really high!

------
kanny96
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

 _2016 Innovation of the Year EdTech Winner_

 _2015 Best Learning Assessment Innovation of the Year_

 _AI personal assistant Bot with traction - VentureBeat_

Cognii brings the power of Artificial Intelligence technology to Education &
Training market. Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and
get rewarded with generous stock options. We are looking for entrepreneurial
candidates in the following areas:

1\. AI and NLP Research Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - linguistically process text corpora
      - information extraction
    

2\. App Developer

    
    
      - Mobile App development
      - Front/Back End
      - DevOps and manage the scalable web platform
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails based scalable architecture
    

Please send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com

------
n0us
Muster | Richmond, Virginia | Full Time | Onsite

[https://muster.workable.com/](https://muster.workable.com/)

[http://www.muster.com/home](http://www.muster.com/home)

About Muster: Muster is an advocacy platform that enables professional
associations and nonprofits to engage their membership in the legislative
process. By providing simple and intelligent solutions to communicate with
lawmakers, client organizations are able to easily influence public policy and
advance their cause.

Job Description:

* Experience with ES6 / 7, React

* Experience with AWS, Heroku or other cloud-based infrastructure providers

* Experience with git and Github

* Experience with Webpack / Browserify or other bundling tools

* Experience with Redux / Flux

* Experience working with REST APIs

Junior - Senior Level

Competitive salary based on experience

Work with an exciting and energetic team in an attractive downtown RVA office
space [with free parking!]

Stock options for employees

~~~
sandesp
Hi n0uss, I could not find email or career page on the website. How can I
apply?

~~~
n0us
[https://muster.workable.com/jobs/386185](https://muster.workable.com/jobs/386185)

Sandesp, thanks for asking. We use workable for applications, this is the
opening we currently would prefer to hire for. If this does not work, please
email me: pendleton@muster.com

------
alosarv
SOCi | QA Engineer | San Diego |
[https://www.meetsoci.com](https://www.meetsoci.com)

Winner of the San Diego Innovator of the Year
([http://on.mktw.net/ZULfCc](http://on.mktw.net/ZULfCc)) and named a San Diego
Venture Group 2014 and 2015 COOL Company, SOCi brings Big Brand social media
campaign and promotion capabilities to small businesses and their service
providers. SOCi, Inc. is based out of downtown San Diego.

Our SaaS platform solves social media management at scale for multi-location
brands and marketing agencies who need to manage thousands of social profiles
from a single location. We’re looking for a QA Engineer to help us
continuously deliver quality, bug free software in a fast-paced startup
environment. You will need to have a natural itch to try to find new and
innovative ways to break things and test for scenarios others can’t think of.
The role is highly technical – you are expected to review code, verify
database states, write test automation scripts, manually verify end-to-end
functionality and document reproduction steps.

Responsibilities

* Functional testing and code review of all new pull requests

* Working closely with programmers to identify problems in the code / functionality

* Working closely with client support staff to replicate client issues and write JIRA tickets

* Participate in full system testing before and after code pushes to production

* Write test automation scripts, test data generators and other useful test tools

* Have an uncompromising passion for quality and a sense of pride when a job is done right

Requirements

* Ability to read/write JavaScript, PHP and MySQL

* Solid understand of web application stack from client-side to server-side

Send your application and resume to careers@meetsoci.com

~~~
thiagoghisi
Really nice to finally see other companies investing on Technical QAs. Code
reviews of PRs is definitely a must for QAs in my opinion.

------
simoes
Datawheel | Cambridge, MA | Full-time, ONSITE

We're a small team driving the interactive graphics portion of the web
forward. Turning data into stories and building reusable tools along the way.
We believe strongly in design, and focus heavily on the UX of all the products
we deliver... speaking of products, here is the most recent site we've built:
datausa.io (together with Deloitte and the MIT Media Lab). We're growing in
2017 and need help from both full stack developers as well as front-end
designers/developers.

Our stack is currently Python for all data ETL with PostgreSQL DB, ES6 Node.js
for back-end and D3 (using our homegrown D3plus lib) for composing reusable
data driven visualizations and Sketch for design and UX exploration.

More about us: [http://datawheel.us/](http://datawheel.us/)

\- Alex, co-founder

------
JoryFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Applications Engineer

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/ipwv0r1](http://grnh.se/ipwv0r1)

THE COMPANY: We are a passionate team of engineers, designers, and problem-
solvers who make 3D printing tools for professionals. Started out of MIT in
2011, Formlabs is committed to bringing innovative and sophisticated
fabrication tools into the creative hands of designers, engineers, and artists
around the world.

JOB DESCRIPTION: Be one of the first to work with unreleased resins and help
realize their potential by immersing yourself in advanced processes, ranging
from industrial moldmaking and digital dentistry to contemporary craft. Use
your technical know-how and curiosity to develop resources that help our
customers be successful to engage new audiences and ultimately drive sales. If
you’re more interested in the digital workflow than post-print processes, help
us evaluate and recommend end to end solutions, incorporating scanning, 3D
modelling or parametric design. The applications team pursues projects that
are high risk / high reward, so a good sense of priority and personal project
management is required.

YOU WILL:

* Propose, research and develop highly visual demos that will translate well online.

* Collaborate and support customers already doing amazing things, providing input and friendly guidance to build mutually beneficial relationships that we can convert into content marketing.

* Stay up to date with the latest trends and popular topics in the industry, benchmarking competitors and advising development teams so we can offer industrial solutions at a fraction of the cost.

* 3D modeling, 3D printing, writing, documentation, part finishing, experimentation, strategy and communication.

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/ipwv0r1](http://grnh.se/ipwv0r1)

~~~
JoryFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Electrical Engineer

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/1bstep1](http://grnh.se/1bstep1)

THE COMPANY: We are a passionate team of engineers, designers, and problem-
solvers who make 3D printing tools for professionals. Started out of MIT in
2011, Formlabs is committed to bringing innovative and sophisticated
fabrication tools into the creative hands of designers, engineers, and artists
around the world.

JOB DESCRIPTION: Electrical engineering at Formlabs bridges the gap between
the analog and digital worlds. If you love to design and build boards from the
ground up, develop firmware to control complex electromechanical systems, and
produce elegant solutions to real-world problems we want you to join our team
as an Electrical Engineer.

YOU WILL:

* Have at least 3-5 years experience working in the field

* Can share a portfolio or examples of projects

* Are a master of analog and digital systems

* Comfortable developing and debugging firmware for embedded systems

* Work with common embedded peripherals and communication protocols

* Seamlessly integrate complex electromechanical subsystems

* Familiar with signal processing and controls

* Approach PCB design with a sense of craftsmanship

* Can prototype your own designs

* Have experience with the full product development cycle

* Communicate seamlessly with vendors and suppliers across the globe

* Are hands-on and willing to cross discipline boundaries to solve a problem

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/1bstep1](http://grnh.se/1bstep1)

------
jwomers
Kickstarter | Full stack, iOS, Android, Designer | Vancouver, BC |
[https://www.kickstarter.com/jobs](https://www.kickstarter.com/jobs)

Kickstarter is opening an office in Vancouver, BC. The team's focus is on
research and development projects, including the development of Kickstarter
Live, our live video product.

This position is full-time and based in our beautiful new Gastown offices. All
full-time employees are eligible for our terrific benefits program, which
includes stock options, full health/dental/vision coverage, generous vacation
and family leave, and a wide variety of social and cultural events.

More information here: [https://www.kickstarter.com/jobs#job-
openings](https://www.kickstarter.com/jobs#job-openings)

------
czcar
Singapore / Toronto | Mid & Senior Software Engineers | Full-time, ONSITE,
[http://tradegecko.com](http://tradegecko.com)

TradeGecko's vision is to enable every commerce entrepreneur to build a great
business, we do this with our cloud based commerce platform. We help thousands
of commerce brands globally grow.

If you're based in Singapore or Toronto or looking to move we'd love to hear
from you.

Our stack is Ruby/Rails, Ember.js, PostgreSQL, Redis, WebSockets, JavaScript,
HTML, CSS, all on Heroku & AWS.

Our process is to go through a code review / either through an assigned
project or an open-source project you've created.

Info here:
[https://tradegecko.workable.com/jobs/383966](https://tradegecko.workable.com/jobs/383966)

------
CptMauli
IBH SYSTEMS GmbH | Software Developer | Munich, Essen | ONSITE, Full-Time,
Part-Time, [http://www.ibh-systems.com](http://www.ibh-systems.com)

We are a small but very developer driven company. If you would like to work in
your own pace, setting your own goals, you will feel right at home.

We are working on two Eclipse based open source projects: Eclipse NeoSCADA and
Package Drone. If you would like to be part of that, then please apply!

[http://www.ibh-systems.com](http://www.ibh-systems.com)

[http://www.eclipse.org/eclipsescada/](http://www.eclipse.org/eclipsescada/)

[http://packagedrone.org/](http://packagedrone.org/)

Send your CV to juergen.rose@ibh-systems.com

No recruiters or placement agencies

------
melaniet
Periscope Data | San Francisco, ONSITE |
[https://www.periscopedata.com/](https://www.periscopedata.com/)

* Senior Full Stack Engineer (Ruby, Go, CoffeeScript): [http://bit.ly/2iBwa6l](http://bit.ly/2iBwa6l)

* Senior Technical Recruiter: [http://bit.ly/2hKqWWl](http://bit.ly/2hKqWWl)

Periscope is the fastest, most powerful data analysis suite on the market.
It's the platform of choice for professional analysts, who spend 5+ hours a
day using the product. We're growing revenue about 10X per year, while growing
the team about 4X per year.

If you have a proven track record of delivering results and shipping great
products, we would love to meet you!

Join our team of 69: Email melanie@periscopedata.com

------
spwestwood
OpenSignal | [https://opensignal.com/](https://opensignal.com/) | Angel,
London | ONSITE

Our mission is to become the global authority on wireless networks; our Wifi
and mobile signal crowdsourcing apps have been downloaded over 15 million
times, our public reports reach a wide audience and our OpenSignal Insights
are purchased by key players in the telco industry. We gather, process and
visualize terabytes of data, providing insight into mobile networks to the
public and our clients.

We are currently hiring across the tech team. We are looking for a senior
devops, data engineer, data analyst, full stack developer, UX/UI designer, and
a product manager. For more details on the roles please see and apply using
the links below. Email us at join@opensignal.com if you have any questions!

Back-end Developer / Data Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/293248](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/293248)

Senior DevOps Data Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368)

Data Analyst: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676)

Full Stack Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/313810](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/313810)

UX/UI Designer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314575](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314575)

Product Manager: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623)

------
kjbekkelund
Elastic ([http://elastic.co](http://elastic.co)) • ONSITE & REMOTE (Anywhere)
• Front-end Developer • Full-time

Elastic, the company behind Elasticsearch and Kibana, is hiring.

We're looking for front-end developers to work on Cloud, our Elasticsearch-as-
a-service product offering. Today, Cloud runs primarily in public cloud
environments like AWS, allowing customers to provision and scale Elastic
clusters in a turnkey fashion. We also plan to bring this same simplicity of
deployment and automation to customers who want to run and manage multiple
Elastic clusters on-premise (in their own data centers). You will be
contributing significantly to both initiatives.

To get there we need more developers with strong JavaScript skills, but we
definitely prefer developers who also have other strong front-end development
skills. Maybe security, design, UX, CSS, functional programming, testing, or
something else?

We need someone to help innovate, lead and contribute to the front-end and
user experience of our Elasticsearch-as-a-Service offering. You will also be
integral in shaping the products we build, not just implementing specs.

Most of the work we do today is with React and Redux.

Check out
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/czg_ky...](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/czg_kyT0Gr5QfieMg-44q7)
for more info.

We're a very remote team with developers in Australia, Poland, Norway,
Denmark, Argentina, Panama, the US and several other places (and a couple of
us are currently travelling around the world while working).

If you're interested, don't hesitate in contacting me at kim@elastic.co

We're also hiring for several other positions:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/)

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Machine Learning Researcher | New York, London
| Onsite | Full Time and Interns

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We’re looking for researchers who have a curiosity about financial markets, a
passion for seeing research through from initial conception to eventual
application, and a healthy streak of creativity. Some successful researchers
have joined us from similar backgrounds at other firms. Others have joined
from related fields or directly from academia and have thrived with hands on
guidance from our large team of experienced portfolio managers and
researchers.

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to ml@cubistsystematic.com.

------
strathmeyer
Are there any resources for those of us persistently looking for jobs? I
graduated from CMU with a CS degree in 2004 but never found an entry level
job. Everyone tells me it should be easy to find one and then gets upset when
I ask where. I am a C/C++ programmer just trying to survive.

~~~
dhatch6
If you're saying that simply nobody is hiring, you're not looking. Go apply to
any big company. I randomly got contacted by Google the other day and I'm only
1.5 years out of school. I know a lot of people that have been contacted by
Apple, ms, and Amazon as well.

~~~
spicytunacone
How did Google find your contact details in the first place? Were you employed
prior to them contacting you? If so, your situation is pretty different from
the parent's.

------
guitarjosh
Mass General Hospital - Center for Clinical Data Science | Machine Learning
Data Scientist and Software Engineer | Boston, MA| ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.mgh-ccds.com/](https://www.mgh-ccds.com/)

The Center for Clinical Data Science at Massachusetts General Hospital is
focused on creating, promoting and commercializing AI for healthcare.

We are: -A fast-growing startup within one of the world’s oldest academic
medical centers

-A data-obsessed team of machine learning gurus, software engineers, doctors and scientists

-A place where innovative products are born, tested and put into clinical practice

-A community of researchers and industry partners with a passion to improve human health

Interview Process: Initial Phone call, project + second call, on-site
interview

You can email us directly at info@mgh-ccds.com or jymoore@partners.org.

------
sgringwe
Handshake | Full Stack Engineers, Mobile Engineers, Platform Engineers,
Product Design | Mission District, San Francisco |
[https://www.joinhandshake.com](https://www.joinhandshake.com)

Our mission is to democratize opportunity - to make it easy for any student to
build a great career, no matter where they go to school, what they're majoring
in, or who they know.

Backed by $34m from Spark Capital, Kleiner Perkins, True Ventures and
Lightspeed Partners, Handshake has partnered with 170 universities (schools of
all sizes and locations, including Stanford, Princeton, UVA, Michigan, Texas,
Spelman and Harvey Mudd), and has more than 3 million student profiles and
100,000 companies recruiting on our platform, including 95% of the Fortune
500. Our extensive data on students' interests and historical career outcomes
gives Handshake the unique ability to help students imagine, plan and
jumpstart their future careers.

Come join our passionate, diverse team at our beautiful offices in the heart
of the Mission in San Francisco!

Hiring for:

-Full stack developers (we're a RoR shop but open to all types of software engineering backgrounds): [http://grnh.se/y3vipr](http://grnh.se/y3vipr)

-Lead Mobile Engineer: [http://grnh.se/oafjw21](http://grnh.se/oafjw21)

-Platform & Infrastructure Engineer: [http://grnh.se/t3wjek1](http://grnh.se/t3wjek1)

-Product (UI/UX) Designer: [http://grnh.se/1d650y](http://grnh.se/1d650y)

Not seeing a role that fits? We have more positions, just check out our
careers page:
[https://joinhandshake.com/careers/](https://joinhandshake.com/careers/)
Alternatively, you can email me if you have questions: scott@joinhandshake.com

------
julienchastang
Unidata ([http://www.unidata.ucar.edu/](http://www.unidata.ucar.edu/)) |
Boulder, CO USA | Onsite | Full-time | Software Engineer / Scientific
Programmer

[http://www.unidata.ucar.edu/blogs/news/entry/unidata-is-
look...](http://www.unidata.ucar.edu/blogs/news/entry/unidata-is-looking-
for-a2)

We are looking for a scientific programmer to work with researchers that are
tackling vital research areas such as climate change, meteorology, and ocean
science. Please submit your CV with a solid cover letter describing your
qualifications and why you want to work with us. (In the past, we have hired
international applicants so foreign nationals can apply too, I believe.)

------
theo
Pascal Metrics | Software Engineer | Washington, DC |
[https://www.pascalmetrics.com](https://www.pascalmetrics.com)

We're a healthcare startup focused on keeping patients safe in hospitals.

Our software platform enables clients to detect, track, and analyze patient
safety issues across hospital systems. We're looking for full-time software
engineers to help build out our SaaS platform.

For more details, please check out
[https://www.pascalmetrics.com/careers/software-
engineer](https://www.pascalmetrics.com/careers/software-engineer)

If you're interested in making an impact in healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please reach out to me
directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
MattGreenburg
ZeroCater | San Francisco | onsite, fulltime
[https://zerocater.com/careers](https://zerocater.com/careers)

Help bring people and ideas together through food. Our engineers appreciate
good design, whether it’s clean API or good UI. Enjoy working with Python or
Ruby and have worked with Django or Rails. Here are our technical roles we
currently looking for:

-Full-Stack Engineers

-Head of Product

The work we do is bringing tens of thousands of people together every day.
Shared meals are a fundamental human experience. To us, food fosters
relationships and new ideas. We’re obsessed with improving our customers’
lives by making every meal count.

Contact recruiting@zerocater.com or
[https://zerocater.com/careers](https://zerocater.com/careers)

------
addstructure
AddStructure - [https://addstructure.com](https://addstructure.com) \- New
York / Chicago / Remote

AddStructure is a text analytics company developing cutting edge search and
recommendation applications for some of the world's largest retailers. We
pride ourselves in offering a great work/life balance, and if you're
interested in the future of natural language technology, you'll love the
problems we're solving. You can be onsite or remote but must be located in the
domestic United States. If interested, please email jobs@addstructure.com.

We are hiring for several positions:

* UX designer (chat/voice UX)

* Full-stack developer (NodeJS, Java, C#, AWS, Azure)

* Machine Learning / NLP engineer (search and question answering)

* Data QA / Taxonomist

* Sales (enterprise, ecommerce)

------
lgrenawalt
Cockroach Labs | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite | $100-150k

Cockroach Labs is the company behind CockroachDB, an open-source, distributed
relational database written in Go.

CockroachDB is scalable, survivable, and strongly consistent - hence the name.
The company was founded in 2015 with a mission to Make Data Easy.

Check out the product on Github at
[https://github.com/cockroachdb](https://github.com/cockroachdb).

Roles:

\-- Head of Product

\-- Product Designer

\-- Backend Engineer

\-- Full Stack Engineer

\-- Site Reliability Engineer (Some of this is more SRE work, a lot of it is
plain SWE but again, close to production)

All positions offer $100-150k base, equity and comprehensive benefits. Apply
at
[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/careers/jobs/](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/careers/jobs/).

------
aechsten
LaunchDarkly | Mobile SDK Engineer | Oakland, CA |
[https://launchdarkly.com/](https://launchdarkly.com/)

LaunchDarkly | Ruby SDK Engineer | Oakland, CA |
[https://launchdarkly.com/](https://launchdarkly.com/)

LaunchDarkly | Software Engineer (Full-stack) | Oakland, CA |
[https://launchdarkly.com/](https://launchdarkly.com/)

LaunchDarkly | Solutions Architect | Oakland, CA |
[https://launchdarkly.com/](https://launchdarkly.com/)

LaunchDarkly | Technical Support Engineer | Oakland, CA |
[https://launchdarkly.com/](https://launchdarkly.com/)

LaunchDarkly | Developer Advocate | Oakland, CA |
[https://launchdarkly.com/](https://launchdarkly.com/)

LaunchDarkly | Sales Engineer | Oakland, CA |
[https://launchdarkly.com/](https://launchdarkly.com/)

Full descriptions here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly)

LaunchDarkly serves four billion feature flags daily to help software teams
separate feature rollout from code deployment, putting power in the hands of
the business and freeing up developers. Ultimately, teams can deliver faster,
more personalized software with less risk. Companies use our feature flag
management platform to control the whole feature lifecycle from launch to
sunsetting and manage feature flags at scale. LaunchDarkly has SDKs for all
major web and mobile platforms.

Read about LaunchDarkly’s unique architecture:
[https://stackshare.io/launchdarkly/how-launchdarkly-
serves-o...](https://stackshare.io/launchdarkly/how-launchdarkly-serves-
over-4-billion-feature-flags-daily)

------
led76
WeWork | New York, NY (NYC) | Full Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.wework.com/careers#digital](https://www.wework.com/careers#digital)

WeWork is hiring for full-stack engineers at all levels. We build all member-
facing software and the core backoffice systems that run the business.

WeWork provides tens of thousands of members around the world with space,
community and services that enable them to do what they love and create their
life's work. Our hunger for building great spaces; empowering startups,
freelancers, and small businesses; and connecting interesting people is far
from being satisfied. We’re just getting started, and our journey gets
increasingly exciting as more team members join the movement.

------
_sy_
Instamotor | Fullstack Engineer & Frontend Engineer & PR-lead & Content-
Writers | San Francisco | Full-Time

Instamotor is building the world's largest marketplace for cars and the
financial services around it. Our team is composed of senior/exec level people
previously at Amazon, Google, LendingClub, Nest...etc. We’re thinkers,
relentless doers, and are backed by over $8M in funding from top investors who
successfully funded companies like Airbnb, Square, Uber, Zappos,
ProductHunt...etc. Think of us as the combination of a fintech company and a
marketplace.

Stack: \- frontend: React / redux / node \- backend: Ruby / Elixir \- mobile:
Kotlin / Swift \- datastore: postgres / redis / elastic search

Apply: jobs@instamotor.com

------
zecto
MSC | DevOps | Permanent | Fulltime | Bethesda MD / Washington DC | ONSITE |
VISA

Medical Science & Computing (MSC) is hiring DevOps at the National Center for
Biotechnology Information
([https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov))

[https://ejob.bz/ATS/PortalViewRequirement.do?reqGK=26943688](https://ejob.bz/ATS/PortalViewRequirement.do?reqGK=26943688)

Tech: Linux, Python, Django, Scala/Finagle, C/C++, SaltStack, consul, packer,
linkerd, TeamCity, docker/mesos/kubernetes/nomad, aws/gce

Small, fast-moving team, smart people, great culture, great opportunities,
lots of potential.

Help bring progress to an amazingly important public resource!

------
guptaneil
Instructure | Senior Software Engineer | Chicago, Salt Lake City, Seattle |
VISA [https://instructure.com](https://instructure.com)

Build open-source software to help people learn! We make tools for schools and
businesses that delight our users and make their lives easier, while helping
them learn faster.

You can check out [http://code.instructure.com](http://code.instructure.com)
to see our primary product, Canvas, and some of our open source tooling and
libraries.

We are looking for a Principal Software Security Architect
([https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/79d03eca-9dc1-43d2-8e5e-ab...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/79d03eca-9dc1-43d2-8e5e-ab3df2166d8d?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r)), which is a director-level position responsible for leading
our security strategy.

We're also hiring for the following positions:

    
    
        - Senior software engineers
        - Android engineers
        - Senior iOS engineer
        - QA engineers
    

Our primary stack is Rails & React, but we also work with JVM/Go/Node, and
we're not afraid to try new (or old) things. We have an engineering-driven
culture with quarterly hack weeks, internal tech conferences, millions of
users who love us (search twitter or instagram for #instructurecon ;) and use
our products daily, and challenging engineering problems that come with being
one of AWS's biggest users. Oh, and the benefits are amazing too!

I'm an engineer at Instructure, and genuinely love the culture and people
here. I would highly recommend it!

Join us by applying at [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=NiHimSaI8r)

Feel free to reach out to me at neil(at)instructure(dot)com with any
questions. Keep in mind I am not a recruiter. I can answer questions about
culture or work, but you should submit your application through the URL above.

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York |
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/) | Onsite |
90-140k + equity

The Farmer's Dog is a VC backed direct-to-consumer pet food company. We're
building a subscription based e-commerce platform to support and manage custom
subscriptions and food production. We've been cashflow positive from day 1 and
are growing faster than expected.

We're looking for a Software Engineer with 3+ years of experience building and
delivering products to join our small and quickly growing team. Our stack is
react (and redux), node, postgres, docker and aws.

If this sounds like you reach out at info+hn@thefarmersdog.com

------
gauri
Instrumentl (YC S16) | Full-stack Software Engineer | San Francisco (Onsite)

Instrumentl builds tools to help researchers save time and win more funding
for their research. Over $160 Billion in funding moves between scientists and
funders every year yet scientists waste up to 40% of their time hustling for
money instead of actually doing science. We are changing that.

You'd be the first engineering hire on our core team so you'd have plenty of
impact on our technology roadmap and be instrumental (pun intended) in hiring
and developing our engineering organization.

Email gauri@instrumentl.com if you're interested. More info at
[https://www.instrumentl.com](https://www.instrumentl.com).

------
sylvinus
Pricing Assistant | Paris, France | Lead DevOps | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://www.pricingassistant.com](https://www.pricingassistant.com)

Pricing Assistant is a pricing optimization tool for online retailers. We are
a VC-funded, profitable startup of 20 people, half of them developers.

We are running a large-scale crawling infrastructure based on Python, Docker
and AWS. We are currently looking for a lead DevOps to make it scale even
further.

See job posting in French here: [http://www.pricingassistant.com/jobs/fr/lead-
infra-devops-cd...](http://www.pricingassistant.com/jobs/fr/lead-infra-devops-
cdi-hf/)

------
cialowicz
Glassdoor | Mill Valley, CA (near San Francisco) | Senior Software Engineer
(and other roles) | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.glassdoor.com/glassdoor](https://www.glassdoor.com/glassdoor)

We’re on a mission to help people everywhere find a job and a company they
love. In the process, we’re transforming an entire industry through the power
of transparency. Join us!

We have excellent benefits and perks: free catered lunch and snacks, 100%
health care coverage with 90% dependent coverage, unlimited PTO, dog-friendly
office located in beautiful Mill Valley (on the water), free parking, onsite
gym, and more!

We have a number of engineering roles open:

* Senior Java Software Engineer: [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-java-software-e...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-java-software-engineer-glassdoor-JV_IC1147372_KO0,29_KE30,39.htm?jl=1575726912)

* Senior Software Engineer in Test: [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-software-engine...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-software-engineer-in-test-glassdoor-JV_IC1147372_KO0,32_KE33,42.htm?jl=1973762024)

* Senior Web Developer: [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-web-developer-g...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-web-developer-glassdoor-JV_IC1147372_KO0,20_KE21,30.htm?jl=1886939560)

* Wordpress Developer (contract): [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/wordpress-developer-te...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/wordpress-developer-temporary-or-contract-glassdoor-JV_IC1147372_KO0,41_KE42,51.htm?jl=2007534189)

More openings for management, product, sales, and other engineering roles
here: [https://www.glassdoor.com/Jobs/Glassdoor-
Jobs-E100431.htm](https://www.glassdoor.com/Jobs/Glassdoor-Jobs-E100431.htm)

------
apdar
Azyer | Frontend Web Developer | Bristol, UK | REMOTE, ONSITE

Azyer Ltd is currently hiring software developers and frontend web developers
to join our small but dynamic Cyber Security consultancy. We are offering both
contract and full-time work.

We are developing a new type of web application firewall (WAF) that uses
machine learning to identify malicious attacks from HTTP channels. Our product
is in alpha stage and we are seeking frontend web devs to help us finish the
UI. Our current stack is Django with backbonejs and bootstrap.

This is a key opportunity for someone who can work quickly and wants to gain
valuable experience in the Cyber Security industry.

For more information and applying, contact: Alex - alexd@azyer.com

------
ejcx
CloudFlare [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG; Urbana-Champaign, IL; Austin, TX; |
VISA, ONSITE

CloudFlare is building a better Internet. Our long term goal is to give every
site the same performance, security, and reliability that major sites like
Google and Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network hardware or
complicated administration. We enhance millions of sites, including this one.

We believe in working collaboratively with an emphasis on personal growth and
responsibility. Working at Cloudflare lets you wear many hats, spearhead new
projects, and shape your career. Product market fit is established, but
there's a lot of great engineering, product, sales, and support work to be
done. We're starting 2017 at 330 people, with plans to double that in the next
year.

We're always hiring for operations/SRE, sales, general systems engineering
(mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well as DNS at scale), and web
development. Here's some specific roles we're keen to hire:

0) Web Engineer(s) (San Francisco, Boston) -- We're looking for developers to
help create the next iteration in our apps platform. Our new projects are
using React, Redux, and Web Components.

1) Data Engineering(s) -- We have a ton of different technologies that our
data engineers work with, and they are a really strong core team here. Kafka,
PostgreSQL, Docker, Mesos, Marathon, Chronos, nginx, and so many more
technologies.

2) Product Security Engineer -- We have a lot of applications and need more
talented software engineers who love to break and fix. We need hands on
engineers who are not afraid to dive in and drive fixes to completion, and
evangelize security.

3) Systems Engineer (Austin) -- We are hiring systems engineers at all of our
offices, but our Austin office is growing very quickly. Our Austin office is
working on some really new and innovative projects. Web and distributed
systems built with Go, Node, Docker, and much more.

Check out our blog to see what's planned for 2017
([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/))

If you're interested, please apply through the
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) link, our recruiting team looks at every single application from
every applicant.

------
peterhunt
Smyte (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite

We're hiring for a variety of technical roles at Smyte. Check out our "jobs
repo" here:
[https://github.com/smyte/careers](https://github.com/smyte/careers)

Why Smyte?

* We stop the victimization of innocent people online.

* We are the highest-quality product in this space.

* We have a seemingly endless supply of interesting technical problems and not enough people to work on them all.

* We have the strongest team tackling this problem (founded by ex FB and Google engineers working on spam and fraud, and I was part of the original React.js team)

* We just raised a series A and our growth is out of control.

* We offer competitive salary, benefits, and equity.

~~~
Rishanth
I am interested in the job opportunity.I am a ReactJS Developer with an year
of experencee

------
Mister_Y
For anyone looking for remote jobs: remoteok.io weworkremotely.com

~~~
gbrayut
Also
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/remote](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/remote)

------
hiringCostar
CoStar Group | Senior SQL Developer | Washington, DC

CoStar Group, Inc. (Nasdaq:CSGP) is the leading provider of commercial real
estate information, analytics and online marketplaces. Founded in 1987, CoStar
conducts expansive, ongoing research to produce and maintain the largest and
most comprehensive database of commercial real estate information.

Position Details: [https://costar.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/CoStarCareers/job...](https://costar.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/CoStarCareers/job/US-DC-Washington-DC/Senior-SQL-Developer_R10630-7)

Please email me at dburdeinick@costar.com with [HN] in the subject

------
vtbg
Accerion, positioning for mobile robots | Netherlands | embedded C++
developers (2) | full-time, onsite

Accerion develops a indoor absolute positioning sensor system without
infrastructure for mobile robots and AGV. Looking for tech talent to join our
development team. Link here: [http://accerion.tech/news/accerion-is-hiring-
embedded-softwa...](http://accerion.tech/news/accerion-is-hiring-embedded-
software-developers-2x/)

Our hiring process starts with a phone call / skype with one of the owners,
then a face to face meeting onsite.

We can support the visa/ work permit process if required.

Email me at vincent at Accerion dot tech

------
dtran
PRX.co | San Francisco, CA | Full-stack software engineer | ONSITE

PRX is reinventing PR (public relations, not pull requests, although we create
a lot of those too) for companies by making it on-demand, transparent, and
affordable. Unlike working with traditional PR agencies that cost tens of
thousands of dollars a month and endless hours of meetings, companies can
launch a campaign with by signing up on our site and manage everything through
our dashboard.

PRX is looking for a full-stack software engineer to join our team in building
and scaling our platform to tens of thousands of businesses and hundreds of
thousands of journalists and bloggers and using ML to disrupt a very old-
school industry.

 _Responsibilities_

\- You'll ship code to PRX’s core product

\- You'll develop new features and improve our PR platform, which our PR
managers use to conduct campaigns for our clients

\- You'll work on our crawling engine that indexes millions of articles across
the web and scrapes information to our media targeting system

\- You'll use a wide range of technologies including React, Redux, Django,
SCSS, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, Github and Git Flow, Redis, Celery, Heroku,
lots of AWS services (RDS, SQS, S3, Cloudfront, ElastiCache)

 _Qualifications_

\- You have experience in writing web software and are comfortable working
across the stack. However, it's okay to be stronger or have a preference for
backend or frontend, as long as you're willing to learn.

\- You have a firm grasp on CS fundamentals

\- You are able to learn new concepts and technologies quickly

 _Valued, but not required_

\- Experience in our specific technologies. PRX is primarily built in Python
using Django and the Django Rest Framework on the backend and React + Redux
and SCSS on the frontend.

\- Experience in Numpy, Scipy and ML or NLP

Please email jobs@prxteam.com with your resume, LinkedIn, Github, and/or
portfolio and explain how something works/teach us something interesting in
2-3 sentences.

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Boston and Cambridge | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds of companies
like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for developers as
they fix bugs.

We are just 3 engineers today and looking to double our team in the next few
months. If you are interested in joining at the ground-floor of a venture-
funded, fast-growing company, free to reach out to me personally at (matt at
logrocket dot com).

------
elgeeko1
Lead Backend Engineer for Hamburger Making Robots | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE
| $140-$160k + equity

Momentum Machines makes the most advanced restaurant robots in the world.
We're a small collective of food lovers and engineers with decades of robotics
and restaurant experience. We bring robotics to life and delight to our
guests.

You are:

\+ An experienced backend developer: You’re proficient in a backend language
and framework, you know your way around a cloud hosting platform, and you’re
not afraid of dipping your toes in front-end when needed. You care about SQL
vs. NoSQL, but not that much. You also know how to make Linux work for you.

\+ An architect: You start from a blank slate, you chose the technology stack
that best fits the product and timeline, and you use off-the-shelf as often as
possible. You’re up-to-speed on the latest technology trends. You have a deep
understanding of security, scalability and reliability.

\+ Autonomous: You take initiative and pitch in where it helps the most. You
play well with software developers but will go solo when necessary. You carve
your own path and are driven to do your best. You also communicate well (with
humans).

\+ Pioneering: You’re excited to take creative control of a greenfield project
and to be among the first to revolutionize how we eat.

\+ User-oriented: You design for the user above all else.

You will:

\+ Choose our technology stack: our guests are agnostic to language,
framework, database and hosting platform. You recommend the technology stack
that gets us to market and delivers the best guest experience. The language
can be Python, Javascript, Ruby, PHP, Java, or other; the framework can be
Django, Flask, Node.js, Backbone.js, Ruby on Rails, FuelPHP, or other; the
database can be SQL or NoSQL; the hosting platform can be AWS, Google App
Engine, Microsoft Azure, Heroku or other.

\+ Build a backend: you turn on a cloud host, set up a backend framework and
database, and create an API that allows guests to place orders and machines to
produce them.

Apply at [https://goo.gl/3zqrj9](https://goo.gl/3zqrj9)

------
scottaj2
Campspot | Software Developer | Denver | campspot.com

Campspot is building a next generation campground reservation and management
app. We are already being used in a number of campgrounds around the country
and have a relationship with a major campground franchise.

Our stack is Java 8 and Dropwizard on the back end and angular 1 (might change
in the future) on the front end.

Job posting is here:
[https://campspot.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06vjw/](https://campspot.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06vjw/).

If you have any questions feel free to email me at [al dot scott at campspot
dot com]

------
mhluongo
Fold ([https://foldapp.com](https://foldapp.com)) | Back-end developers | San
Mateo, CA | ONSITE & REMOTE | Full-time & Contract

Fold let's you spend bitcoin in the real world, saving consumers up to 20% at
Starbucks and Target when they pay with bitcoin.

We're expanding to support another dozen brands, and we're looking for backend
developers interested in bitcoin to help us get there.

Tech stack: Python, Django, Celery, Clojure, React/Redux

We're also looking for help with support and marketing.

Interested in breaking into the cryptocurrency space? Email me at matt at
foldapp.com.

------
earthly10x
CyMetica | San Francisco | Remote OK | Interns Ok

A variety of engineers and QA testers are needed for projects related to
machine learning, AI, NLP and vector space approaches to analyzing user intent
via bots e.g.
[https://slack.com/apps/A2B487WT0-sumbot](https://slack.com/apps/A2B487WT0-sumbot)
[https://slack.com/apps/A26G72726-quantbot](https://slack.com/apps/A26G72726-quantbot)

Languages include: Python, js, and Tcl.

If interested in applying please contact cymetica@gmail.com

~~~
dymmyd
Is "Remote OK" for Interns?

------
mtweak
Bitfusion | www.bitfusion.io | Austin, TX / Bay Area | Systems Engineer,
Compiler Engineer, Distributed Systems Engineer | Full-Time, Onsite

Bitfusion is an Austin, TX and a Bay Area company, developing advanced
virtualization technologies for the most compute-intensive applications
delivering automatic acceleration and efficiency on any infrastructure.
Bitfusion is looking for talent to drive market success by building readily
deployable software solutions that redefine computing and unleash the power of
heterogeneous hardware to end users.

Learn more at: www.bitfusion.io/careers

~~~
Manikandan
Resume is written in Latex. So hard to copy, paste. Is there a better way to
reach out to you?

------
macinjosh
Formstack | DevOps Engineer | Remote |
[http://bit.ly/2hKpTUP](http://bit.ly/2hKpTUP)

Formstack | Frontend Developer | Remote |
[http://bit.ly/2hKpTUP](http://bit.ly/2hKpTUP)

We make formstack.com, a platform for managing information and processes
across entire organization. We are a remote company with employees across the
globe. There are more positions available as well:
[http://bit.ly/2hKpTUP](http://bit.ly/2hKpTUP)

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Developers, Front End Engineers, Back End Engineers, UX
Designers | Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications.

We see our high volume, large scale apps as an exciting opportunity for
innovation and revolution - both in technology and business. We welcome new
technologies, ideas and ways of working.

To give you an idea on our stack we use Python and Django on the backend;
React on the frontend and tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch, AWS,
Trello, Docker, Postgres, Redis and eClaire (our open-source Trello card
printer for our physical wall
[https://github.com/kogan/eClaire](https://github.com/kogan/eClaire)).

We run an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Our in person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We’re interested in how you get there.

If you’ve got any specific questions about our team or process I’ll be happy
to answer below. We’re looking for juniors, seniors, and everything in
between.

If you’d like to apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject
line beginning with “HN: “ and some content about who you are.

~~~
wyclif
That careers page is good stuff. This is how it should be done. It's rare and
pleasing to see something that well thought-out and comprehensive, thanks!

Edit: do you guys take care of visas for non-AUS people?

~~~
jsmeaton
Thanks! The careers page was one of the things that made it easy for me to
apply - takes a lot of the guess work out.

As far as VISAs go, it's something we'd look into for the right candidates. We
have at times had registration for 457s, but the rules/requirements around
visas are complex. Sorry that's not a better answer.

------
scull7
Influential | Las Vegas, NV | ONSITE | Software Engineer, Data Analyst

\- careers@influential.co \- [http://influential.co](http://influential.co)

We are looking for devs and data scientists of all levels to come join us for
programming fun in our Las Vegas, Nevada office.

* Languages: JavaScript, Elm, Purescript, Erlang * Data Stores: MySQL, Elasticsearch, CouchDB, Druid, RethinkDB

Cool Things: * IBM Watson Partner * Lunch and dinner provided * 100% employer
paid medical insurance for you and your family * On-site developer meet ups

I look forward to working with some of you.

Nate, VP of Engineering

------
johmathe
Bay Labs | Software Engineer | San Francisco (Union Square) | Full-time,
ONSITE, [http://baylabs.io](http://baylabs.io), VISA, C++11, python | email:
jobs@baylabs.io

Bay Labs is at the forefront of bringing deep learning advances to critical
unsolved healthcare problems. We have assembled an exceptional team of
clinicians, engineers and scientists who are developing breakthrough
technologies in cardiovascular imaging and care, addressing the largest cause
of death in the US. The Bay Labs team brings diverse expertise to the problem
of diagnosing and managing heart disease, with leaders in machine learning,
visual neuroscience, robotics, and physics. We have teamed up with a network
of world class clinical and academic advisors and made remarkable progress in
a very short period of time. Current investors in Bay Labs are recognized
leaders in venture capital.

1\. We wish to find a versatile engineer, who can demonstrate a capability to
scientifically develop, benchmark, and validate a wide variety of deep neural
network architectures for the purpose of extracting clinically-relevant
knowledge from medical images. 2\. We are hiring to fill a role that blends
data pipeline architect and site reliability engineer. Site Reliability
Engineering (SRE) is what you get when you treat operations as if it’s a
software problem. If you are a software engineer at heart with ops experience
and want to work some craft on deep learning, this role is for you.

------
blocher
Engage | Web Developer (Full-time) | Alexandria, VA (metro Washington DC) |
ONSITE | [http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/2kipDB/Web-
Developer](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/2kipDB/Web-Developer)

Engage is seeking a Web Developer to join our award winning creative team. The
Web Developer will collaborate with Engage’s client strategists, designers,
and developers to plan and build digital tools, campaigns, web and mobile
applications, and websites for our clients. If you’re interested in teaming up
with government agencies and House of Representatives committees, Fortune 500
companies, leading advocacy organizations, and the nation’s top trade
associations to deliver winning solutions in a fun, fast-paced environment—we
want to talk.

This is a full-time position and you must be able to work on-site in
Alexandria, VA (metro Washington, DC). You'll probably need at least two years
of experience in a web development role to meet the qualifications below, but
we're not opposed to hiring a prodigy.

Ideal Candidates would meet many of the following qualifications: -Strong
PHP/MySQL background -Familiarity with Wordpress theming and plugin
development strongly prefered -Familiarity with PHP frameworks like Laravel or
Symphony preferred \- Understanding of relational databases such as MySQL \-
Be comfortable with server administration (though by no means at expert level)
\- Well versed in CSS, HTML, AJAX, and JavaScript \- Familiarity with
JavaScript frameworks like Vue.js, Angular or React, a plus \- A love of
creative problem solving \- Comfortable working on tight deadlines and in a
team environment \- In general, a nice person to be around who enjoys tackling
challenges and learning new skills \- Comfortable with version control—Git
preferred \- Ability to pass House of Representatives background check

About Engage: Engage is a full-service digital agency based in Alexandria, VA.
Our mission is to impact the world around us through bold strategy and
innovative technology. We offer very competitive compensation packages because
we want to work with the best. Our team is focused and hard-working, but we
also want you to have fun and get home for dinner. Work/life balance is
important to us, and we believe happy employees make happy clients.

------
chrisrhoden
RadioPublic | Boston, MA | REMOTE | Full-Time | Full-Stack Engineer |
[http://www.radiopublic.com](http://www.radiopublic.com)

Join us in creating a delightful consumer podcast listening experience that is
scalable, beautiful and of the highest quality. We want to create something
that people love and recommend to their friends. We're looking for someone to
join our brand new team working on our Website and APIs. You'll have the
opportunity to influence the technical and product decisions at a seed stage
company that's rethinking radio. You'll work directly with members of the
founding team, and add your own expertise to the conversation. You'll shape
the future of podcasts by helping to build an exceptional listening experience
for our apps and on the web. We currently have a mix of Rails, AWS Lambda
(using Node), Postgres, and ElasticSearch on the backend, and React, CSS,
HTML, XML, and some XSLT for good measure on the frontend. Everything our
stack does is important, but none of it is precious. We're looking to pick up
some serious speed in the coming months.

We're only set up to handle employees in the US right now, but will try to
work something out for an exceptional candidate.

More Info & Apply Here:
[https://radiopublic.workable.com/jobs/328055](https://radiopublic.workable.com/jobs/328055)

------
mcmoose75
NavVis | Junior Account Executive | New York City |
[http://navvis.com/](http://navvis.com/)

NavVis is a Munich-based indoor mapping and navigation startup that has
recently expanded to the US and opened a New York City office.

As the third sales employee of NavVis US in New York City, you will have the
unique opportunity to help launch an established European venture-backed
startup’s first US office. Your day-to-day activities will range from
expanding the NavVis partner network to maintaining contact with C-level
executives at companies across the United States and North America. You will
present to clients weekly and frequently travel to client sites to discuss
NavVis in-person and showcase our technology. In particular, you will be
selling the world’s most advanced 3D mapping system, with the ultimate goal of
enabling indoor navigation throughout building interiors in the United
States.You will be in touch and collaborate with NavVis’ Head of North America
as well as other high-level employees in Munich on a daily basis. Provided
that you contribute to NavVis’ growth with a strong sales track record, you
will play a key role in bringing NavVis’ US growth to the next level.

More information and application link here:
[http://www.navvis.com/company/careers/jobs/business/jr-
accou...](http://www.navvis.com/company/careers/jobs/business/jr-account-
executive-for-north-america-f-m.html)

------
andrewzk
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite or Remote

Airtame is an early-stage startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better.

We're currently hiring:

* Embedded Linux Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/embedded-linux-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/embedded-linux-engineer))

* Senior C/C++ Software Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-c-software-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-c-software-engineer))

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-full-stack-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-full-stack-engineer))

* Senior Frontend Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-frontend-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-frontend-engineer))

* Senior QA Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-qa-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-qa-engineer))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software
([http://blog.airtame.com/code-quality-at-
airtame/](http://blog.airtame.com/code-quality-at-airtame/)). Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

You can read a bit about our values on our Company Culture Trello Board:
[https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-
airtame](https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-airtame)

Send an email to tech-jobs@airtame.com if you're interested. We can sponsor
work visas for non-EU applicants.

~~~
kapsy1312
Are any of these positions actually remote? There is no mention of remote in
the job description links.

------
jasoncrawford
Fieldbook | [https://fieldbook.com](https://fieldbook.com) | San Mateo, CA |
Software Engineer | Full time, Onsite, Visa OK

Fieldbook is a new information tool that combines the best of a spreadsheet
and a database. We're pursuing a big vision to bring the power of relational
modeling to non-technical end users. It's an ambitious project with deep
technical challenges—but one that will transform people's relationship with
the tools they use every day.

Our four-person team has backgrounds from Amazon, Google, and Facebook. We've
raised a total of $2.9M to date from investors including Accomplice VC, Pear
VC, Naval Ravikant's AngelList syndicate, Mitch Kapor (Lotus), Steven Sinofsky
(ex-Microsoft), Eric Ries (Lean Startup), and John Collison (Stripe).

We were #1 on Product Hunt with over 1600 upvotes:
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/fieldbook-2](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/fieldbook-2)

We have a modern tech stack including a continuous deployment pipeline with a
full automated regression test suite, so it's always easy to ship code to
production.

This is an early-stage opportunity that is perfect for someone who wants to
optimize for ownership and impact.

Apply here:
[https://fieldbook.typeform.com/to/MkjYOJ](https://fieldbook.typeform.com/to/MkjYOJ)

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s.

~~~
master_yoda_1
Th challenge is for web developer. How can somebody apply who is not
interested in web development ??

~~~
guessmyname
Copy and Paste any of the solutions available on GitHub [1].

And for anyone wondering if copy & paste is cheating, you should know that
this company has been using this coding exercise for several years and there
is no guarantee that they will contact you if you come up with an original
solution. I solved their challenge with an original solution... three times...
using PHP, Python and Go, never received a response.

[1]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=site:github.com+%22challenge...](https://www.google.com/search?q=site:github.com+%22challenge.shopcurbside.com%22)

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE

We’re looking to hire two full-stack engineers. Ideally, one would be a
Javascript/Node.js Engineer, and the other would be a Python Engineer.

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders, hiring managers, and recruiters at top technology
companies.

We’re building technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We
started Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1)
hiring while working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF, NYC, and LA. We work with over 275
awesome companies. Quality is key to our model -- we turn away one of every
two companies that have tried to join the network. We've proudly bootstrapped
and profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive as much unsolicited outreach from recruiters. Job search is
organized, and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, AWS.
We're also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of
open source.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to recent Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-
months-of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Because we're still a small team, we're not able to accommodate recent
bootcamp graduates. No recruiters or dev shops, please. =/

Keywords: New York City, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask,
Node.js, Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/), Los Angeles, San Francisco

------
mcgoverncadre
Cadre | New York (NYC/SOHO), NY | Full-time | Senior Full Stack Software
Engineer (React/Node) | [https://cadre.com/careers](https://cadre.com/careers)

The Cadre team is growing. We believe software is not only eating the world,
it’s eating finance, and we’re feeding the beast. We’re building, from the
ground up, a technology-driven trading platform for the coveted commercial
real estate asset class, previously only accessible to the largest
institutional investors.

Because we’re passionate about opening access to this historically exclusive
marketplace to an ever broader group of participants, we’re relentlessly
building an experience so intuitive and efficient individuals and institutions
alike are empowered to invest. With technology as our core engine, we’re also
engineering machine learning and data science strategies to accelerate
discovery and vet better assets, faster.

We have raised roughly $70 million to date, from outstanding venture investors
including Khosla Ventures, Thrive Capital, General Catalyst, Founders Fund,
and Goldman Sachs.

Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://cadre.com/careers?gh_jid=75123](https://cadre.com/careers?gh_jid=75123)
Full Stack Engineer:
[https://cadre.com/careers?gh_jid=554376](https://cadre.com/careers?gh_jid=554376)

Apply through the links above or feel free to reach out to me directly
(mcgovern@cadre.com)

------
shan28harris
SmugMug | Mountain View, CA | Senior iOS Engineer | ONSITE, REMOTE | Full Time

Photo sharing We are looking for a seasoned engineer, if you haven't been
working on iOS for several years full time then this likely isn't the position
for you.

Responsibilities \- Own significant portions of applications from concept
through deployment and support \- Participate in the entire design and
development process, collaborating with design, marketing, QA, and PM's \- Act
as a resource for your direct development responsibilities and for iOS and
Swift codebases in general \- Mentor and provide guidance to junior engineers
\- Monitor new technologies and opportunities to expand existing applications
or define new ones

Must haves \- Experience developing iOS applications from concept through
post-launch support \- Experience with Swift Experience with networking
libraries and consuming JSON/RESTful

APIs \- Great understanding of memory management \- Comfortable with
asynchronous programming using GCD \- Good understanding of "perceived
performance" and maintaining a responsive UI \- Ability to set own timelines
and expectations \- Flexibility to get things done quickly or well-architected
as needed and the ability to recognize when to do which

[http://jobs.smugmug.com/Open-Positions/Senior-iOS-
Engineer](http://jobs.smugmug.com/Open-Positions/Senior-iOS-Engineer)

------
vividcortex696
VividCortex is hiring! REMOTE SRE | DevOps | Front End (AngularJS) | Back End
(Go)

We're based in Charlottesville, VA. Remote work is available in the US or in
Uruguay.

Contact us directly at jobs@vividcortex.com, or learn more and apply at
[https://www.vividcortex.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.vividcortex.com/about-us/careers/)

VividCortex's mission is to promote the mastery of data-driven performance
optimization. Our SaaS product is the best way to improve your database
performance, efficiency, and uptime, providing deep insights into production
database workload and query performance.

Our team has a list of big-name clients and is growing quickly! We're NEA
funded and growing front end, back end, and site reliability/operations
(that's our most pressing need at the moment!). The engineering team is made
up of passionate, clever problem solvers that have a lot of autonomy to
explore solutions and fail fast. We're not wedded to particular methodologies
or deadlines - we're top-notch collaborators and get things done!

Our process is high-touch and conversational. You'll have calls with a couple
of team members, and a personality assessment. We are truly serious about
finding the best fit for you to maximize your opportunities to learn and grow
here.

[https://github.com/VividCortex](https://github.com/VividCortex)

------
hledley_aiq
ActionIQ | New York City (Union Square) | Fullstack Engineers | Full-time |
ONSITE |

We're a fast growing enterprise startup in the big data space focused on
improving the efficiency and lives of marketers and their entire team by
building a beautiful interactive and intuitive interface that abstracts away
all the messiness of data and databases. As a fullstack engineer you'll work
very closely with product and UX to keep our product exciting and innovative.
You'll be given tons of responsibility and ownership of projects that span
from UI widgets and completely new views to implementing and designing APIs.
Since our team is still small there is still time to define how we build
software and we expect that you will make a big impact on those decisions. We
are fully invested in React on the frontend and Scala on the backend (but no
Scala experience needed).

You can find more about us on our website
[http://actioniq.com](http://actioniq.com) or read a couple of our blogs about
what we've been working on:
[http://www.actioniq.co/blog/](http://www.actioniq.co/blog/)

Apply at
[https://actioniq.workable.com/jobs/93107](https://actioniq.workable.com/jobs/93107)
or email jobs at actioniq.com

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| Radnor, PA| ONSITE| Full Time

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

Technical Recruiter: [http://scm-lp.com/technical-recruiter/](http://scm-
lp.com/technical-recruiter/)

Execution Developer: [http://scm-lp.com/execution-developer-
positions/](http://scm-lp.com/execution-developer-positions/)

Implementation Developer: [http://scm-lp.com/implementation-developer-
positions/](http://scm-lp.com/implementation-developer-positions/)

C++ Market Data Feeds Developer: [http://scm-lp.com/c-market-data-feeds-
developer-position/](http://scm-lp.com/c-market-data-feeds-developer-
position/)

Please submit your resume to: recruiting@scm-lp.com

------
adrianmacneil
Cruise Automation | DevOps Expert | San Francisco | ONSITE

Do you dream about AWS, Kubernetes, Docker, and ELK?

Do you want to work with a really smart team on the most exciting and
technically challenging problems in the self driving car space?

If so, please contact me via my HN profile, and briefly outline the most
impressive thing you have built so far.

We also have many other job openings, please visit
[https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers) to search and
apply for other positions.

------
beauhurst
Beauhurst (beauhurst.com) | London, UK | Onsite | Full time

We're on a mission to track every interesting startup and high-growth company
in the UK. We help investors, advisors, government and educators learn about
the UK's most ambitious companies through our online platform.

We're looking for developers of all stripes to come join our expanding dev
team as we tackle big data problems with machine learning and modernize our
front-end. We're currently looking for:

    
    
      * an experienced full-stack Djangonaut (http://about.beauhurst.com/careers/full-stack-developer)
      * a back-end engineer to help expand our advanced search and processing functionality (http://about.beauhurst.com/careers/backend-web-developer)
      * an experienced front-end developer who is as passionate about clean code as they are about design (http://about.beauhurst.com/careers/front-end-developer)
      * an enthusiastic jr front-end developer to help design and build new features (http://about.beauhurst.com/careers/front-end-developer-jr)
    

Our current stack: Django, Python, Backbone, D3, SCSS, Postgres, Redis, AWS,
Docker, Nix, scikit-learn and much more!

Find out more at
[http://about.beauhurst.com/careers](http://about.beauhurst.com/careers)

------
gashalot
Symphony Commerce | Senior Software Engineer | SF | REMOTE, VISA,
[https://symphonycommerce.com](https://symphonycommerce.com)

Symphony Commerce | Principal Software Engineer | SF | REMOTE, VISA,
[https://symphonycommerce.com](https://symphonycommerce.com)

Symphony Commerce | Principal Frontend Engineer | SF | REMOTE, VISA,
[https://symphonycommerce.com](https://symphonycommerce.com)

Our goal is to enable brands of all sites to sell online, without having to
master the complex logistics. The platform provides brands with web store,
inventory, fulfillment management, an customer service tooling in a hosted,
pre-integrated environment. We work across multiple industries, there's lots
of opportunity for you to move across different domains as you go (e.g.
messaging infrastructure to optimization).

We've got far too many teams to list here, but includes our fulfillment
optimization, data and platform, payments and order management, and external
developer tool teams.

All listings are open to both local (HQ is in SF SOMA neighborhood) and
remote!

Stack: backend in Java, Node (and some Scala); frontend in Angular and React;
infrastructure on AWS Team: ~60 engineers and TPMs, most management hands on
Funding: $50MM through Series C (CRV, Bain Capital, FirstMark, and more.)

------
gedmark
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time and Internships | Onsite |
US Citizen or Green Card

We’re building small, low-cost telecommunications satellites. Our mission is
to help bring the 4 billion people online who are without internet. And to
pull it off we have to reinvent microwave radios in space using SDRs.

Work with incredibly smart people who have flown things in space before. Well-
funded, but still a small team that moves fast. No prior space experience
needed, you just need to enjoy getting your hands dirty with real hardware and
be ok with struggling to do things that seem impossibly hard.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Internships (EE, ME, Aerospace, CS) -- Positions available both immediately and for summer 2017. Help design, build, and test real hardware that will fly in space. To apply you should already have some hands-on experience with hardware in your field.

* Power electronics -- Design ~2 kW satellite power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and distribution

* Fault tolerant systems -- Design fault tolerant electronics for operating in a radiation environment

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range designing and implementing RF systems at microwave frequencies, including LNAs and power amplifiers

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores Please email john@astranis.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
rguldener
Avrios | Frontend Developer (AngularJS) | Zurich | ONSITE

Founded in February 2015 Avrios helps companies manage their cars smarter:
With our automated fleet management software they go from a mess of Excel and
Paper to complete transparency at the push of a button. We automate all the
data entry for them and our smart analytics automatically identify savings
potentials for them. Our customers are extremely excited about Avrios and are
literally calling in to thank us that they can use our software :-)

We're a team of 25 passionate, young people from 13 different nationalities
and are looking for an experienced frontend developer to join us. Previous
knowledge with AngularJS is not a requirement, but we expect you to have solid
knowledge in modern JavaScript. Constant learning, personal education budget,
a super smart, motivated team and a fast growing company are all part of the
deal!

Learn more about us and don't be shy to message me if you any questions:
[https://avrios.workable.com/jobs/397161](https://avrios.workable.com/jobs/397161)
You can reach me here: robin (at) avrios (dot) com

Website (unfortunately German only right now as we sell mostly in Germany,
company speaks English internally though):
[https://www.avrios.com](https://www.avrios.com)

------
rb1980
Napster | Senior Systems Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full Time | ONSITE

Napster is searching for a Senior Systems Engineer to join our TechOps team
that is responsible for designing, planning, implementing, supporting and
troubleshooting our (mostly linux) systems infrastructure. This includes the
implementation and design of hardware and software as well as monitoring the
performance of systems. We are looking for a rockstar, who can handle a
challenge. We have a complex infrastructure that you will have a significant
role in. It's challenging, but still fun (IMHO). This position will also act
as a liaison between ops and dev teams to help build the next-generation
solutions, so we are looking for this to be an onsite position in the Seattle
office, to foster in-person collaboration with these teams. And, yes Napster
(formerly Rhapsody) is still around (and growing), come join us in the
transformation of the music industry!

Click the link for more info and to apply:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=ol5x4fwL&s=AddThis#.WG2q6G3Y-y...](https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=ol5x4fwL&s=AddThis#.WG2q6G3Y-yc.hackernews)

We also have a number of other positions open at the Seattle HQ:

\- Lead iOS Developer

\- Mobile SDET

\- SDET

\- Sr. Program Manager, Partnerships

Click the link for more info on these:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uWPniwp](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uWPniwp)

------
ADASENS
ADASENS | Development Engineer Computer Vision | Germany, Lindau | ONSITE,
adasens.com | Full Time

ADASENS – as part of the FICOSA Group – develops intelligent and innovative
computer vision and machine learning algorithms for modern camera based driver
assistance systems. We are an innovative, young, international team facing
technological challenges at the cutting-edge. Lindau is located at the
beautiful Lake of Constance in the south of germany. We enjoy the lake for
swimming during the summer and the close by mountains for skiing during the
winter. A healthy work-life balance is important to us.

We are looking for engineers to solve the following problems: * Development of
machine vision algorithms for camera based driver assistance systems in series
production * Adaption and optimization of existing machine vision
functionalities, e.g. pre-processing, tracking, segmentation, clustering,
detection and classification * Test and verification of the algorithms (e.g
module tests, static and dynamic tests, code reviews) * Close collaboration
with the embedded and tooling team * Support of test and validation also
during test drives

(Full job description including our requirements at
[http://adasens.com/development-engineer-computer-
vision.html](http://adasens.com/development-engineer-computer-vision.html))

If you see yourself able to contribute to these topics, please feel free to
contact us at jobopps@adasens.com with your resume/github account and mention
hacker news.

------
shum1
Aurora Solar | WebGL Graphics, Frontend, Backend Engineer | Palo Alto, CA |
[http://www.aurorasolar.com/](http://www.aurorasolar.com/) Onsite, Full-Time,
Interns, H1B

We are building the software platform that powers the the solar industry. Our
clients are companies that work on transitioning our society to a future of
sustainable energy by selling, designing and installing solar installations.
Aurora enables them to do their job better, faster, and more efficiently.

Aurora is a cloud-based SaaS solution that allows solar installers to build 3D
models of buildings and trees, simulate the impact of shading on a homeowner’s
roof, design advanced solar systems, calculate the financial return of a solar
system and generate beautiful sales proposals. Installers have used our
software to close hundreds of millions of dollars in solar sales, and we
continue to strive towards making solar energy more widely available.

Please check our openings on
[http://www.aurorasolar.com/careers](http://www.aurorasolar.com/careers)

Frontend Techstack: Ember, Coffee/Javascript, Three.js, WebGL

Backend Techstack: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, RabbitMQ, Python

If you're interested in working with us, email me at jshum@aurorasolar.com.
Mention you’re from HN and let me know what you’ve been working on lately.

------
kenjiporter
Snap Inc. | Senior Software Engineer | Los Angeles, CA

Snap Inc. is a camera company. We believe that reinventing the camera
represents our greatest opportunity to improve the way people live and
communicate. Our products empower people to express themselves, live in the
moment, learn about the world, and have fun together.

We’re looking for Senior Software Engineers to join Snap Inc! Working from our
Venice, Los Angeles CA headquarters, you will be tasked with solving
interesting technical challenges such as architecting and deploying
infrastructure to handle our scale, designing a slick and secure mobile
client, and maintaining software used by millions every day.

What you'll do: Evaluate the technical tradeoffs of every decision Perform
code reviews and ensure exceptional code quality Build robust, lasting, and
scalable products Iterate quickly without compromising quality

What we're looking for: Minimum BS/BA in Computer Science or equivalent
experience 5+ years of software engineering experience is required Experience
with mobile apps development or distributed systems is preferred Someone who
gets excited by tough technical challenges, loves to learn, and is passionate
about helping others Someone who can collaborate and work well with others

You can apply to this job or check out other openings here:
[https://www.snap.com/en-US/jobs/](https://www.snap.com/en-US/jobs/)

You can also email me directly if you want to learn more: kenji@snap.com

------
0xa
Kensho | [https://www.kensho.com/#/careers](https://www.kensho.com/#/careers)
| Primarily: Boston, MA (Cambridge) and Washington DC. Case-by-case: New York
(NYC) | ONSITE | FULL TIME

Kensho is applying machine learning and quantitative algorithms to timeseries,
graph and unstructured data to make computer driven answers faster, more
accessible, intuitive and beautiful.

\-----

\+ Software Engineers -- Front end, backend, infrastructure, APIs, apps,
frameworks, performance, security, data wrangling. Machine learning skills a
strong plus.

\+ Machine Learning Engineers and Scientists -- You understand the math, the
tools, and the implications of various algorithms and approaches. Software
engineering skills a strong plus.

Who We Interview:

You stand out due to your work at a top technology company, research, and/or
open source contributions.

Our Interview Process:

* We hope you'll share a project, paper or resume with us that highlights where you shine, with a short note so we can appreciate you as a person. Please say hi at jobs@kensho.com or [https://www.kensho.com/#/careers](https://www.kensho.com/#/careers)

* As a small team, we'll reach back out to a few individuals to chat with a team member via phone, video or, if you are local, in person--to show and discuss your work, projects and code

* We may ask you to do a programming or data science challenge (<= 4 hours)

* We'll invite you to our Harvard Sq. headquarters to meet more of the team, where we hope you'll interview us too

* We'll discover we are peanut butter and jelly together, and wish we'd met sooner

* Having made you a non-exploding offer, we think you'll want to sign it

* You'll join us and have a lot of fun, get to play with fascinating data, algorithms and technology alongside delightful, hungry and creative people

* Something about being on a mission to change the world (hey, we're a start up)

Stack: Functional javascript (react, canvas), python (numpy, pandas, scikit-
learn et. al.)

------
konnectkit
Handshake | Lead iOS Engineer(React Native) | SF | ONSITE,
www.joinhandshake.com

Handshake is a fast-growing team of 40 based in San Francisco. We partner with
170+ universities, uniting them into one powerful network, which makes it easy
for 100,000 companies to recruit efficiently beyond their traditional “core”
schools, increasing the breadth and scope of opportunities for our 3,000,000
students, and giving our partner universities the data and tools they need to
help their students build meaningful careers.

You will be the lead iOS engineer for the company and have the opportunity to
take ownership of our mobile direction and grow the team. Many smart and hard
working students don't get exposure they deserve and opportunities to work for
great companies simply because they're not attending a top tier university,
we're here to fix this problem and you will help us get closer to our mission.

Check out our Co-Founder Scott's personal blog (
[https://medium.com/sgringwe](https://medium.com/sgringwe) ) and our
engineering blog (
[https://joinhandshake.com/engineering/](https://joinhandshake.com/engineering/)
). We also just raised Series B funding.

Contact me at kit@joinhandshake.com if you're interested!

------
7th_trifork_cat
Trifork AB | Full-Stack Developer | Stockholm | ON-SITE, FULL-TIME,
[http://trifork.se](http://trifork.se)

As a full-stack developer you must be able to handle the every task involved
in implementing new features. Everything from the database to css, software
architecture to operations. You must be diverse, be able to quickly pick up
new technologies and languages and know when to use what. The job involves
working on several interesting projects at a time, and the kind of project
will vary greatly. Our company values automation, clean code, and testability
highly.

Perks & Benefits:

• Independence and Freedom in a fast career track. Working in a start-up like
context means that you can grow and develop faster than in other environments;
achieve your career goals in months instead of years.

• Every now and then we gather for a Code Retreat where we go on a trip to
sharpen our skills and start new 'passion projects'. These trips can take us
to the wilderness of Sweden or why not the beaches of Mallorca.

• You will join us for our annual ski trip where we meet and socialise with
other Trifork teams from around Europe.

• Knowledge is the heart of Trifork and therefor we offer you education when
you want to expand your expertise in certain areas.

Apply here: [http://jobs.trifork.se/jobs/11461-full-stack-
developer?promo...](http://jobs.trifork.se/jobs/11461-full-stack-
developer?promotion=5310-trackable-share-link-hackernews)

------
lintaho
Trialspark | Full-stack developers, product designers, and more | New York
City / NYC | Full time |
[https://www.trialspark.com](https://www.trialspark.com)

We're a software and technology company that helps accelerate the discovery of
new drugs and medical treatments by reimagining the clinical trial process.

We've worked with a range of studies that have helped develop new treatments
for diseases such as Ebola, Alzheimer's, and HIV. We are an early-stage
company based in NYC looking to hire our first few employees to help us
achieve our mission of bringing life saving treatments to patients faster. We
offer competitive compensation packages (salary + equity) and benefits.

As an early stage employee, you'll be working directly with the founders and
have a strong voice in product and technology decisions. You'll have ownership
over large portions of the product and how it evolves. Ideally you have at
least 2+ years of experience. For engineers specifically, you'll be working at
all levels of the stack (flask/python + react/javascript).

We'd love to hear from you - apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/trialspark](https://jobs.lever.co/trialspark) or shoot
me a message at linhao@trialspark.com!

------
kerianne
Flexport | San Francisco

Flexport is a platform for global trade in an industry that comprises 15% of
the global GDP. We are building products that are enabling anyone to
participate in trade regardless of geographic, regulatory or logistical
boundaries. By dramatically simplifying the process of importing goods from
overseas, we aim to empower a new generation of entrepreneurs benefitting from
the wonders of international trade.

To do so, we need a mix of brilliant technologists and logistics experts
interested in solving challenges that result in reshaping a trillion dollar
industry.

To keep up with our explosive growth and international expansion, we’re
looking to grow the team by ~2-3 engineers per month in our downtown SF HQ.

Check us out if you:

\- Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that releases new code
every day

\- Take a product-first approach to building software

\- Care about the real world functionality of your programming

\- Have a desire to build scalable programs that standardize information flow
and increase operational capacity

\- Have amazing coding skills and CS fundamentals

Our stack: Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On
the frontend, we use React for the views, organize the data flow with Flux,
and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a Rails shop riding
on AWS and Postgres RDS.

Want to learn more? Email kerianne@flexport.com or check out our site @
flexport.com/careers

------
sahil_k
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

BETTER HEALTHCARE THROUGH MATH.

\- Series B Funded by top healthcare and insurance investors - Ex-
Google/McKinsey/MIT/Stanford Team

LeanTaaS is a software company that uses lean principles and predictive
analytics to mathematically match the demand for expensive, constrained
healthcare resources – operating rooms, infusion chairs, imaging assets, etc.
– with supply. More than 50 providers across the nation – including Stanford,
UCSF, UCHealth, New York-Presbyterian and Wake Forest – rely on LeanTaaS’s
iQueue cloud-based platform to increase patient access, decrease wait times,
and reduce healthcare delivery costs.

We are looking for Full Stack Engineers, Product Managers, Data Scientists,
and Lead Product Designers who posses an entrepreneurial personality and the
talent to think outside the box to get things done. Job descriptions can be
found at [http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers) If you're
interested please send resumes and a blurb about yourself to
hireme@leantaas.com and mention you saw this on HN.

Come join us in our mission to help healthcare providers improve operations to
increase patient access, decrease wait times, and reduce healthcare delivery
costs.

------
gavman
HawXeye ([http://www.hawxeye.net/](http://www.hawxeye.net/)) | Pittsburgh |
Full-time or Part-time | ONSITE or REMOTE | Project Leader/Full Stack Engineer

HawXeye was founded in the summer of 2014, spinning out of the CyLab
Biometrics Center at Carnegie Mellon University
([https://www.cylab.cmu.edu/research/center-
biometrics.html](https://www.cylab.cmu.edu/research/center-biometrics.html)).
Our goal is to bring advanced video analytics, typically only available to top
end corporate security systems, to home users. Our company specializes in
embedded systems and machine learning, and especially trying to bridge the gap
between the two. Our core office is in Pittsburgh, but we have remote team
members based out of Boston, Seattle, and SF as well. We are fully funded.

We are looking to hire a Project Leader/Full Stack Engineer to head a new team
and own a new web application project. The hire will have a lot freedom to
design and implement the application from scratch.

Our interview process is straightforward consisting of 2-3 phone screens, and
possibly an on-site in Pittsburgh.

Shoot me (Gavriel) an email at gadler@hawxeye.net if interested or would like
to talk more about the company/position.

------
patothon
Omada Health | San Francisco, Ca | Rails, DevOps, iOS, Android | H1B Transfers
OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for software engineers on
all our stack to join our growing engineering team.

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Rails Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276)

DevOps Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267353](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267353)

Android Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267369](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267369)

iOS Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/125038](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/125038)

Front End Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/266693](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/266693)

------
rkuhn314
Actyx | Senior Frontend Engineer | Edelsbergstr. 8, Munich, Germany | REMOTE

Actyx is rethinking manufacturing. We are driving a new manufacturing paradigm
based on the Internet of Things, advanced big-data analytics, adaptive user-
assistance systems and intelligent machines and robots. We are working hand-
in-hand with manufactures to develop the operating system of the factory of
the future. We solve hard technical problems, constantly working toward our
vision of smart, adaptive, sustainable and efficient manufacturing.

The fourth industrial revolution is transforming how people interact with
their work environment, from machine operators to plant managers and across a
highly diverse workforce. We strongly believe that there is huge positive
potential in tackling this challenge and we feel the social responsibility to
get it right. We also know that in order to achieve a sustainable solution we
need to blend our extraordinarily strong engineering with exceptionally good
user experience and frontend design—we are aiming at nothing less than a
redefinition of the term “industrial-grade software”.

We are looking for experienced frontend engineers who enjoy the challenge
posed by creating user interfaces for ruggedized devices on the factory shop-
floor, with state of the art interaction speed and robust offline
capabilities.

[https://www.actyx.io/en/join-us/frontend-
engineer/](https://www.actyx.io/en/join-us/frontend-engineer/)

Applicants must live in central Europe and have valid working visa for the EU
if applicable.

------
cj
Localize | _Senior_ Javascript Engineer | San Francisco (SF) | Full-Time |
Onsite / Remote

Localize ([https://localizejs.com/](https://localizejs.com/)) is building
tools to help companies launch their products in other countries and
languages. Our mission: unify the internet by breaking down language barriers,
allowing companies, services, and information to be freely accessible to
anyone + everyone, anywhere. Growing customer base: Meraki, Uber, Tinder,
StatusPage, Bulova, and 500 more... from Fortune 500 as well as small family-
run restaurants. Founded by YC + Techstars alum, 3x revenue growth in 2016,
near cashflow neutral in 2016. We're building a sustainable + scalable,
customer-funded business that won't go bust in 2 years.

We're a team of 8 people and 4 engineers (half remote, half in SF). On-site in
SF (4th & Brannan) preferred for this role, but will consider remote.

We're looking for senior engineers with 5-10+ years of real-world experience +
expert level Javascript experience.

Small company offering large-company benefits, without the bureaucracy. Sane
40-hour work week, competitive salary + equity, 401k + matching, 100% company-
paid health insurance, life insurance, generous + flexible PTO, paternity /
maternity leave, charity donation matching, plus the standard startup stuff
like bean bags + free food ;)

You should be able to:

    
    
      —  Navigate our stack: Javascript, Node, Backbone, MongoDB, Redis, AWS.
    
      —  Use native browser APIs, deep understanding of Javascript (w/o jQuery or frameworks).
    
      —  Solid understanding of MVC patterns.
    
      —  Excited by (and experience with) learning and managing a large + complex code base. 
    
      —  Understanding that *efficiently* delivering the best experience to customers + meeting company objectives sometimes requires working with legacy code.
    
      —  Understanding of unit / integration testing, TDD, and security best practices.
    
      —  Understanding that the "latest and greatest" Javascript frameworks aren't always better than vanilla Javascript.
    
      —  Learn quickly, act autonomously, think analytically.
    
      —  Bonus points for UI / UX / design experience or management experience.
    

Apply by emailing emailing CEO: brandon@localizejs.com or jobs@localizejs.com.

1-2 week application process: Non-technical phone screen, real-world coding
exercise (no whiteboard!), in-person meeting or 2nd phone screen if remote.

Timeline: ASAP, but flexible up to a couple months.

Relocation: Financial assistance available, TN visa, H1B sponsorship if
remote, O1 visa if applicable.

~~~
c-smile
"team of 8 people and 4 engineers" funny taxonomy :)

~~~
kahrkunne
And they say Amazon treats its employees as cattle

------
abbychao
CollegeBacker | Lead Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time,
[https://collegebacker.com](https://collegebacker.com)

CollegeBacker is a fintech/edtech company making saving for college easy,
collaborative, and tax-advantaged. We're looking to hire a versatile full-
stack software engineer to become an indispensable member of our founding team
– employee #1 – to assume great responsibility by helping us build our
architecture from the ground up.

Backed by 500 Startups, Princeton University, and industry angels like Matt
Humphrey (LendingHome) and Sam Yam (Patreon), we're on a mission to reinvent
the way Americans save for college. Today, 50% of parents aren’t saving for
college at all, and less than 3% of U.S. families that could benefit from a
529 College Savings Plan are actually enrolled in one. With CollegeBacker, a
parent can open a 529 in minutes with just $25, determine a smart savings goal
specific to their child, and enlist family and friends as "Backers."

If interested, shoot me an email: abby at collegebacker

More details: [https://angel.co/collegebacker/jobs/175887-lead-software-
eng...](https://angel.co/collegebacker/jobs/175887-lead-software-engineer)

------
billytetrud
Techincal Cofounder | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Tixit | Full Time or Half
Time | Equity: 10-20% | REMOTE welcome

I'm Billy Tetrud, the Founder of Tixit. We're a small (8 person) team building
a lightening fast extensible project management system that lets teams work on
their terms. [https://angel.co/tixit-1](https://angel.co/tixit-1) We're
looking for a 2nd technical cofounder to accellerate the development of our
product, which will be released in beta this month. You'd be working with me
(the other technical cofounder) in designing and implementing the core backend
as well the web frontend. We value our test-driven development, clear internal
and external documentation, and doing things right to build and maintain
momentum. Our stack is node.js and mongodb. I'm happy to chat with you over
the phone about what we're doing. Email me at billy@tixit.me and mention
you're from HN, I'd love to hear what you've been working on.

Thanks, Billy Tetrud, Founder at Tixit, billy@tixit.me
[https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-
founder](https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-founder)

------
november84
Position:Designer OR Back-End Engineers | Alar Software | Chicago, IL | Full-
time, ONSITE | Salary range: $80,000.00 - $160,000.00 + options based on
experience Please email resumes to hiring@alar.net

We’re aiming to aggregate logistics data to enable customers to operate more
efficiently and connect them with other logistics companies. We believe we’re
on to something big, but to get there we’re working through end-to-end complex
problems in a complex and old-fashioned domain. We’re taking an unconventional
approach (event sourcing with a twist and a touch of farmville) and dealing
with big data to boot. DESIGNER POSITION Logistics software is notorious for
overloading users with information, which requires a masters in spaghetti
science to understand. Complexity in enterprise software is unavoidable, but
we believe the end user shouldn’t have to jump through hoops to manage it.
This may seem simple, but logistics is filled with antiquated processes and
users.

BACK-END POSITION This isn’t a run of the mill MVC app and requires solving
performance and scalability problems in distributed systems using combined
data from many sources. Back-end stack: GCP, Kafka, Scala, Kubernetes,
Jenkins, NGINX, Docker with a bit of postgres, some simple mongo for non-
critical functions.

------
tr90814
JS Engineer | farewill.com | London | Full time | Onsite

We’re on a mission to change the way the world deals with death. We’re looking
for a software engineer with experience working on an e-commerce platform at
scale, to help us architect, build and operate the services and interface that
powers the Farewill product. You will be a key player in a team who redefines
how people deal with the one thing we all experience.

You'll work closely with our cofounder and CTO, Tom, together responsible for
delivering a service that is transforming tens of thousands, then hopefully
millions of people's experience of thinking about and planning for their
deaths. This is no ordinary job.

We’re an agile product squad so you’ll work directly with our founders, Head
of Product and Lead Designer, also working closely with our Partnerships Lead
and Customer Care team. Our product, customer base, partnerships and team are
all scaling fast - we're a well funded team of fast-learners looking for a
talented, multi disciplinary, independently minded engineer to join our team
of 6 to make our collective vision a reality.

We’re backed by world class investors - the founders of Zoopla and Wonga, M&C
Saatchi and Kindred Capital - and working on a problem that’s as big as they
come. This is an unusual, fascinating, sometimes sad, sometimes hilarious area
to work in – if you’re up for a big challenge we would love to meet you.

For more details & to apply see here:
[https://farewill.workable.com/jobs/368537](https://farewill.workable.com/jobs/368537)

------
pgt
WeFix Repair Specialists | Cape Town, South Africa | Senior Software Engineer
| Full-time | ONSITE | R540k/year

From drones to phones, 33 retail locations need sophisticated logistics and
inventory software to manage the warehouse and supply chain that services our
franchise stores.

Help build user-friendly browser-based point-of-sales and stock management
tools to grow the business.

Tech: Python, ReactJs, Postgres, Clojure, ClojureScript. Elixir/Haskell is a
plus. Must have good taste in design.

Email petrus at wefix.co.za

------
bbhughes12
Chicago, IL | Trunk Club | ONSITE / REMOTE | Fulltime

We're building the future of retail, enabled through technology. Talk to us if
you're interested in creating lightweight single-responsibility apps, building
advanced Javascript MV*-powered front-ends, leveraging graph databases and
machine learning, and creating amazing user experiences for users both
internal and external. Our platform powers everything from the member
experience (online and in-store) to our sales and relationship tools to our
warehouse operations to our financial and merchandising capabilities - there
is a lot going on!

We're currently hiring for the below roles (US only):

Engineering Manager (ON-SITE): boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114

Senior Software Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918

Data Scientist: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99937

Director of Data Science (ON-SITE): boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/111879

Security Engineer (ON-SITE): boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/482266

BI Developer (ON-SITE): boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/46432

DevOps Engineer II: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/497712

Please check out our website to learn more:
[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers).

------
zbjornson
Primity Bio | San Francisco Bay Area | Frontend Lead or Engineer | Onsite or
Remote

We're building a real-time, cloud-based bioinformatics data analysis
application and seeking engineers to join our team. (No experience in bio
needed.)

Ideally you have a passion for and experience with building highly
interactive, creative interfaces (e.g. business intelligence or dashboarding
apps, products like Google Docs). Prefer familiarity with Angular 1.5/2, web
sockets, E2E testing.

my username at primitybio . com

------
netpollywog
Ampion | Full-stack Developer, Front-end Developer/UI Designer | Boston MA |
Part-remote Full-time [http://ampion.net](http://ampion.net)

We are building a platform to help the pioneers of distributed energy
generation replace fossil fuels with renewables. We need smart, motivated, and
experienced developers and engineers willing to rethink the utility industry
and scale our performance monitoring, high-volume billing procedures, and
state-by-state regulatory compliance framework. We serve businesses,
municipalities, schools, energy co-ops, hospitals, and solar/hydro/wind
developers who want to bring on board customers to share in the benefits of
renewable energy without the need for a large up-front investment. Our market
opportunity is incredibly strong in the US and extends worldwide.

Currently our stack includes Rails, ElasticSearch, mySQL and Angular on AWS,
but we are looking for developers with experience in any technology that will
help us deliver amazing real-time data analysis and flexibility as we scale
out to meet ever-growing demand. We are also looking for front-end developers
and UI experts who can help us build out amazing data visualization and
customer acquisition components, as well as mobile apps. We seek to create a
diverse, inclusive environment where everyone can exercise their initiative
and creativity.

Our office is in Back Bay, Boston, and we are looking for folks who can work
on-site at least a few days a week. We offer competitive compensation and
Health, Dental and 401K. $80k-$140k+ DOE

Contact: dev.jobs@ampion.net - please put "[HN]" in the subject

------
webloem
Weissmaler | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full time | VISA support

Looking for a Frontend Developer with React Native experience who wants to
paint it black!

WEISSMALER is Germany’s first tech-driven painting company. Our ambition is to
build the largest and best painting company in Germany, using technological
innovation to manage our painters better and more efficiently than traditional
painting companies.

We are looking for a front-end developer who likes the challenge of setting up
our mobile tech stack. This year we take on the challenge of creating mobile
applications to communicating with our teams of craftsman and painters as well
as our contractors. So far we only did the groundwork for some of these tools,
so there is a lot of freedom to build and design. Our current stack is based
on NodeJS, Express, Loopback, Postgresql, React and Redux and we are looking
to extend this with React Native.

WHAT DO WE OFFER?

As our first Frontend Developer developer with a focus on mobile development
you will have a lot of freedom to shape the way we work and communicate. We
offer €45-55k salary, an awesome team of young and ambitious people to work
with and a great office in Neukölln. A modest budget for hardware of your
choice is available as well.

If you are interested you can mail me through my profile or directly to HR at
jobs@weissmaler.

------
tk120404
Instavans | Bangalore, India | Full-time, Onsite |
[http://www.instavans.com](http://www.instavans.com)

About us:

Instavans is a technology startup working primarily in Urban Freight Logistics
(Intra-city) and Internet domain. The company is promoted by two seasoned
entrepreneurs/technocrats to cater to the incredibly growing logistics
industry across the world. We are committed to deliver the best Urban Freight
Logistics solutions built to create a real-time marketplace as an “Uber”
experience for truckers and shippers. Focus will be on development of
products, executing and running the marketplace portal that will improve the
overall efficiency & productivity by dramatically improving the asset
utilization and thus reducing logistics costs. The products will be
implemented using hugely scalable architectures on the web and various mobile
devices.

Openings:

Front End, Back End, Full Stack, Android and iOS developers. We're also hiring
Quality assurance Engineers.

Stack:

Node, Angular, WebSockets, Mongo, Redis, Php, AWS & Heruko. It doesn't matter
if you know our stack or not, if you love to learn you'll fit right in.

Freshers with a Computer Science degree, exceptional Data Structure/
Algorithms skill and ability to code in ANY language will be considered as
well.

Please send your cover letter and resume along with your github /
stackoverflow details to ['careers', '@', 'instavans.com'].join('').

Thanks!

------
DenisM
Seattle, WA, ONSITE

We're helping small/medium manufacturers to streamline their interaction with
retailers: move them away from Excel/FTP/Email towards Cloud/Mobile. Our end
goal is to build a global real-time manufacturer/retailer information exchange
hub. We've made great progress so far, and the future looks bright.

Looking for: Senior/Principal Engineers who can empathize with how the users
are running their business, and who can employ technical skills and wits to
build a better workflow for those users.

There is no shortage of work:

    
    
      - E-Commerce integration
      - EDI integration
      - Mobile development
      - Interaction design
      - User analytics (for our customers to track *their* customers)
      - Email campaign orchestration and tracking (ditto)
      - Data visualization (ditto)
      - Logging
      - Storage at scale
      - C# business logic
      - Modern web front-end, likely React or Vue.js
    

About us:

    
    
      - Opportunities: A huge area of responsibility. Pick two if you dare.
      - Family-friendly: Sane hours, generous vacations.
      - Benefits: Health.
      - Financial security: Enough pay so you don't have to worry about it.
      - A stake in success: Meaningful stock option grant. Really.
    

Can you get things done? Please contact denis@amptab.com

------
vdnkh
Onsite | Various Positions |Full-Time|
[https://jwplayer.com](https://jwplayer.com) | New York, NY

Open to Candidates Authorized to work in the US

JW Player is venture-funded, online video software company centrally located
in midtown Manhattan. Our team culture allows you to manage your own timelines
and projects while being a part of the fastest growing tech industry—online
video.

Our flagship product, the JW Player, is deployed on over 2 million websites
and streams billions of videos each month (brag stats: 1.3b unique users per
month, 0.5b videos watched per day). It is used by a diverse group of
publishers, ranging from Fortune 500 companies to individual bloggers. Our
family of products also include video hosting, live streaming, video analytics
and a recommendations engine; all key components of the video stack for
publishers.

We are looking for both technical and sales professionals to join our team.

www.jwplayer.com/careers

Typical Interview Process for Engineering roles (sales/general interview
process is similar but can vary):

1\. HR Phone Screen

2\. Coding Test/Code Pair Interview (HackerRank)

3\. Technical Phone Interview

4\. 2.5-5 hours onsite interview with various technical exercises

5\. Final Interview with Senior Executives/Senior Engineers

I'm an engineer on the player team here. If you have questions, feel free to
email me at jbartos@jwplayer.com

------
pea
NStack | London, UK | Full time | Onsite | Functional Developers |
[http://nstack.com](http://nstack.com)

We’re a building a platform for composable, data-driven microservices using a
mixture of Haskell and Linux systems technology (including containers,
systemd, dbus), with some typed DSLs, systems code, and distributed systems
thrown in.

Our goal is to make it as easy as possible for the next generation of
developers to build the next generation of cloud services, and we're doing
this by applying the fundamental lessons of programming languages and
operating systems to provide an abstraction over infrastructure.

We’re looking for talented programmers -- preferably with some knowledge of
typed functional languages and *NIX systems programming -- to join our small
tech team to make this a reality. It’s a challenging role, working on hard
problems, but the chance to work with a top technical team and shape a company
and product from an early stage.

NStack is funded by top-tier infrastructure investors from the West Coast, and
the founders are both technical and ex-YC / academia. Salaries are competitive
and include generous stock options. EU applicants welcome (other visas
potentially possible), although roles are onsite only. We’re looking at a
range of positions and experience levels - whether you’ve just left uni or
been hacking for 20 years, if you’re interested please get in touch. Any
questions please comment, reach out via jobs@nstack.com, or
[http://nstack.com/careers](http://nstack.com/careers).

Cheers!

------
november84
Position:Designer OR Back-End Engineers | Alar Software | Chicago, IL | Full-
time, ONSITE | Salary range: $80,000.00 - $160,000.00 + options based on
experience Please email resumes to hiring@alar.net

We’re aiming to aggregate logistics data to enable customers to operate more
efficiently and connect them with other logistics companies. We believe we’re
on to something big, but to get there we’re working through end-to-end complex
problems in a complex and old-fashioned domain. We’re taking an unconventional
approach (event sourcing with a twist and a touch of farmville) and dealing
with big data to boot.

DESIGNER POSITION Logistics software is notorious for overloading users with
information, which requires a masters in spaghetti science to understand.
Complexity in enterprise software is unavoidable, but we believe the end user
shouldn’t have to jump through hoops to manage it. This may seem simple, but
logistics is filled with antiquated processes and users.

BACK-END POSITION This isn’t a run of the mill MVC app and requires solving
performance and scalability problems in distributed systems using combined
data from many sources. Back-end stack: GCP, Kafka, Scala, Kubernetes,
Jenkins, NGINX, Docker with a bit of postgres, some simple mongo for non-
critical functions.

------
BCharlie
GE Power | Security Engineer | Atlanta GA, Schenectady NY, Detroit MI, New
Orleans LA |
[https://xjobs.brassring.com/tgwebhost/jobdetails.aspx?partne...](https://xjobs.brassring.com/tgwebhost/jobdetails.aspx?partnerid=54&siteid=5346&jobid=1341079)

We're building a team of software engineers who are passionate about security.
Help us build and secure the industrial internet (IoT for large Power
installations). We focus mainly on securing web services, but embedded devices
are growing in scope.

Tech Stack: We support multiple teams doing a variety of things, so diverse
experience is welcome! Most apps are built in Java with Spring, Node, Python,
or Go.

If you are a developer that wants to focus more on security, or a security
professional who loves to program, then let's talk!

Daily work includes: \- Coding sensitive application user stories like
authentication, encryption & key management, secure API design, and much more!
\- Building shared tools for business teams - static code analysis,
contributing to OWASP Open source projects, and leveraging them in our
projects \- Teaching other dev teams how to code in a secure way \- Pen
testing and evaluating IoT platforms and deployments

Apply or email me directly with questions.

~~~
pm90
You should probably add that GE does not sponsor H1B for foreign workers (if
they do for your group then please ignore. I've had GE come for college
recruitment and they were very much not willing to even talk to you if you
weren't a US citizen/GC holder).

------
kvarela
Coffee Meets Bagel | Engineering Manager, Backend | San Francisco | ONSITE
Full-Time
[https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/](https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/)

Hey I’m Karim, CTO at Coffee Meets Bagel. I’m looking to hire an engineering
manager for my backend team.

Our stack is Python, Go, C*, Redis, Elastic Search, PG, Spark, …

There are currently 5 engineers on the team. This is a management role, but
it’s still hands on.

Coffee Meets Bagel is a dating app that focuses on quality over quantity.
We're growing fast and looking for great engineers to help build new features
and scale out our platform globally.

We have a super fun office near Union Square right off the BART line and you'd
get to work with a bunch of very smart, driven, passionate, and fun people all
dedicated to helping our users find love!
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/70425a5d-b1a1-44c8-88...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/70425a5d-b1a1-44c8-88e0-e0ebcb0c7cb4)

PS: Also looking for an iOS engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/4f404064-3c3e-4acf-a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/4f404064-3c3e-4acf-a885-da8d60c8615b)

------
nunez
ThoughtWorks | Infrastructure/DevOps Engineers | Atlanta, Chicago, Dallas, San
Francisco, New York | ONSITE, >80% TRAVEL

ThoughtWorks is a global technology consulting company. We help businesses all
over the world solve their toughest problems with awesome technology, amazing
people and leading software craftsmanship principles. We've helped hospitals
use facial recognition and OCR to onboard and service patients faster,
introduced continuous delivery and microservices to retail companies looking
to give their customers awesome shopping experiences and used blockchain tech
to help financial services firms add a layer of auditability and
accountability to their compliance procedures, amongst others.

We are looking for engineers looking to build the modern, scalable
infrastructure needed to support ambitious projects like these. If you've been
looking for an opportunity to migrate physical datacenters to the cloud, build
production-facing continuous delivery pipelines to support large-scale
containerized workloads or change how DevOps is done in the enterprise, you
should talk to us.

We're really big on meeting our clients face-to-face. Most of our engineers
fly during the week and are home on the weekends. While some of our work is
remote, you'll likely be travelling a lot.

If this interests you, learn more here:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/careers/browse-
jobs](https://www.thoughtworks.com/careers/browse-jobs) or email me (see my HN
profile for the address). I'm an Infrastructure Engineer at ThoughtWorks and
love answering questions about my work!

------
ppcsf
GetSwift | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE | FULLTIME

GetSwift is a logistics software company that's just listed on the ASX. We're
looking to grow our small team to keep up with our huge growth and
international expansion.

As an early-stage employee, you'll have a big impact on the architecture of
our product, which includes real-time vehicle routing & dispatching, data
analytics/ modelling, and complex SPAs. Our stack is primarily .NET, Angular,
React/Redux, AWS, but we're moving toward an event-driven microservices
architecture, using Kafka/AWS Lambda/k8s/Haskell/React.

We're hiring at all levels of the stack, but we'd be particularly interested
in full-stack engineers. The ability to code in a variety of languages,
particularly of the functional flavour, will be highly regarded. Bonus points
for:

• Data science skills (R/ Pandas etc, solid stats background)

• Devops, containers, k8s, aws

• Familiarity with our stack

Our interview process consists of a short code test (if you don't have any
publicly accessible code for us to look at), and a technical interview in our
Collins St office, 1-2 hours. After that, we'll be in touch within about a
week.

Email me (joash at getswift dot co), prefixing the subject with "HN:". Include
anything you think will show off your skills!

~~~
codefreq
Do you sponsor visas?

~~~
ppcsf
Not at the moment, unfortunately.

------
vg01
EnerKnol | Sales Engineer | Brooklyn, NY | Full-time, onsite

As a Sales Engineer for EnerKnol, you’ll be tasked with understanding the
product strategy and roadmap in order to provide clients and prospects with
information about key integrations, functionalities and features. You will
provide product demonstrations, contribute to proposal development and deal
shaping, as well as participate as a technical expert during the onboarding
process of new clients, especially where any customization or coordination
with Product and Engineering is required. As a subject matter expert on our
product, you will work alongside the Client Services team to continually
educate existing clients about new product features and recommend ways they
can deepen their usage and relationship with EnerKnol. We are constantly
developing new products to benefit our clients and need the right person to
explain all the benefits of implementation. You will provide feedback to the
Product team on client requests and use cases that require prioritization or
long term consideration for future releases.

If interested, apply on our angel.co jobs page:
[https://angel.co/enerknol/jobs](https://angel.co/enerknol/jobs)

------
alexreisner
Crossfield Digital | New York, NY | full-time, remote |
[http://www.crossfield.com](http://www.crossfield.com)

We build websites and mobile apps for the sports industry. We're currently
working on a variety of interesting and high-profile projects utilizing the
latest real-time technology.

We're seeking a senior full stack (Ruby/Rails + JS/React) developer to augment
our small, multi-disciplinary team. Looking for someone with at least 5 years
of back-end and front-end development experience (preferably at least a year
working with React). Familiarity with responsive/adaptive CSS techniques (eg,
media queries, flexbox) is also important. You should be self-motivated and
confident in your ability to complete projects without daily guidance (we're
always on Slack but don't have daily meetings, and count on everyone to manage
their own work; within limits, we each set our own schedule).

We are all involved in the open source community and love helping each other
grow as developers. A CS degree is great but not required. An interest in
sports, too, is great but not required.

More info: [http://www.crossfield.com](http://www.crossfield.com) |
jobs@crossfield.com

------
wayfaringrob
Human API | Redwood City, CA | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://humanapi.co/](https://humanapi.co/) | jobs@humanapi.co

Make a difference with technology: specifically, by fixing healthcare. We're
building a real-time data network that allows getting health data from
anywhere to anywhere in close to realtime. We roll up this data in a clean
RESTful API that developers use to build apps that make peoples' lives better.

We have a whole pile of hard problems, and a team of smart, passionate people
that love working on them. We like to work iteratively in small teams, and to
give people autonomy and ownership to solve those problems.

Some of the things you'd be working on:

    
    
      - Mapping and indexing the world's healthcare data: figuring out where it lives and how to retrieve it
      - Scaling and optimizing our APIs
      - Modelling human health
      - Building our ingestion pipeline
      - Data engineering and building tools for data science - NLP and Classification
      - Extracting healthcare data from a wide variety of unstructured, unclean formats
      - Building intuitive UIs to allow users to find and share their health data
    

Open positions:

    
    
      - Full Stack Engineer (node.js, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/7c411192-551e-4c6c-8133-99d34f17f207
      - Frontend Engineer (node.js, React, Redis, ElasticSearch)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/f31262f1-6613-455f-96a5-2135a4d6f0d6
      - Machine Learning Engineer (node.js, Python, Kafka, Cassandra)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/b698a09d-a5f4-4667-a52a-9e8939659b92
      - DevOps Engineer (Ansible, Packer, Terraform, Docker, Mesos)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/c74886f1-1e50-4323-a846-7ccac5855164
    

More information here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join)

The process: a quick phone screen, a screen-share technical interview, then an
onsite to meet with the team and pair with someone on a problem.

We'd love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we
hire for people, not roles. Contact us at jobs@humanapi.co - we're really
nice!

------
paulieontech
Secret Escapes | LONDON, BERLIN | ONSITE | Full Time

DevOps Engineer - Apply: [http://goo.gl/wSlq9y](http://goo.gl/wSlq9y)

Web Designer - [https://goo.gl/EHqHmF](https://goo.gl/EHqHmF)

Technical Lead - [https://goo.gl/8fazyz](https://goo.gl/8fazyz)

Secret Escapes is a Index Ventures and Google Ventures backed startup and is
the UK's biggest members-only website offering flash sales on luxury travel
within the UK and around the world. We negotiate amazing deals and exclusive
discounts for our members.

Travel is - and should be - exciting, and booking a holiday or hotel should be
a great experience. That's what we set out to achieve, and it's the philosophy
that drives us on. We want to inspire the world to escape, and we do so with
strong imagery, stylish writing, sought-after destinations and unbeatable
prices.

Apply if you are looking for a fast paced, entrepreneurial environment where
self-starters have an opportunity to make a huge impact in one of the
internet's fastest growing categories. We're a dedicated and passionate team
who work hard to make things happen. You won't find us standing on ceremony or
worrying about corporate red tape (we're fresh out of that stuff).

See more: [https://goo.gl/EHqHmF](https://goo.gl/EHqHmF)

[https://www.secretescapes.com](https://www.secretescapes.com)

------
rnugen
Cavulus | REMOTE | US | Full - Time | Senior Ruby Developer |
[http://www.cavulus.com/](http://www.cavulus.com/)

We are hiring several developers for our internal innovation team which is
responsible for all our greenfield development. This means you get to create
new things, the right way, from the beginning. You will have a unique
opportunity to build new applications that will affect the future of our
healthcare system.

 __Responsibilities __

\- Write application tier code ( Ruby, Scala, JAVA ( sometimes ) ) \-
Integration with UI tier written in ember.js and vue.js \- Partner in
architecture and object design \- Fully participate in our SCRUM process

 __Qualifications __

\- Experience building enterprise business applications \- Expert level
knowledge of Ruby \- Excellent Javascript skills ( vue.js a serious plus ) \-
3+ years of Ruby development experience \- Strong understanding of Design
Patterns and Software Paradigms

 __Nice To Haves __

\- JAVA build systems experience ( think Maven ) \- Working knowledge of Scala

 __Have a Life __

Late nights should be something you spend with your significant other not the
development team. We believe your family needs you way more than the company
does. This is why we work normal 8 hour days and encourage the use of PTO on
your schedule not ours.

See full description:
[https://cavulus.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mm57](https://cavulus.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mm57)

------
jordan-nulogy
Nulogy | Toronto, Ontario, Canada |
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers) | Rails SaaS for
Contract Packagers Our motto is: "It’s Not Just Business, It’s Personal."

Our mission:

    
    
      - Enable companies to perform the activities necessary to deliver personalized products more effectively.
    
      - Allow companies in the supply chain network to collaborate and do business together more efficiently.
    
      - Reveal transformative insights about the operations and network dynamics of the industry. Drive data-driven decision making and continuous improvement.

Recent Awards:

    
    
      - Deloitte: Technology Fast 50™ Canada - 2015
    
      - Deloitte: Fast 500™ North America - 2015
    
      - Aon Hewitt: Canada’s Best Small and Medium Employers, Platinum status - 2016
    

Benefits:

    
    
      - Unlimited vacation. Because your results are your results.
    
      - 100% top-up for 13 weeks for any parent of biological or adopted children
    
      - $750/yr toward any extra help to make your family life easier for parents.
    
      - Free format hack days roughly once a month
    

Interview process: coffee date, 1 take home assignment, 1 on site whiteboard,
1 pair programming session

Learn about the Culture: [http://bit.ly/Nulogy-
Glassdoor](http://bit.ly/Nulogy-Glassdoor)

APPLY AT: [http://nulogy.applytojob.com/apply/UTgzg0/Full-Stack-Web-
Dev...](http://nulogy.applytojob.com/apply/UTgzg0/Full-Stack-Web-Developer)

------
amgreg
Octane Lending | New York | Software Engineers | On-site - Full-time |
$115,000-$160,000

Come join a fast-growing, venture-backed ($13M) fintech startup in New York
City tackling the inefficiencies of consumer lending.

We're on AWS, with a Python (Django) app layer and modern JS.

We're looking for:

* Sr. Backend Engineers

* Sr. Frontend Engineers

* Sr. Full-stack Engineers

Apply at [https://angel.co/octane-lending/](https://angel.co/octane-lending/)
or directly to andre (at) octanelending.com.

------
mightybyte
Takt | Haskell Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, on-site

Takt also has open positions for Data Software Engineer, Systems and
Infrastructure Engineer, Data Scientist, Product Managers/Designers, and more.
Check them out at [http://takt.com/careers](http://takt.com/careers). Here is
the Haskell Engineer job description:

Takt is seeking experienced Haskell programmers to help develop our flagship
product. Our platform processes giant event streams of all kinds, identifying
patterns, trends and opportunities to intervene and improve processes, aided
by machine learning. Our vision will change the way people engage across
multiple industries, be it retail, finance, or healthcare. We're reaching more
than 10 million users, making us one of the largest ventures using Haskell.

As a Takt engineer, you'll work in small, self-sufficient teams with the
shared goal of delivering excellent software anchored in an agile culture of
quality, delivery, and innovation. You understand that legacy code is the work
you did yesterday. You also share our passion for functional programming and
using data to solve complex problems.

Contact mightybyte at the google mail service for more information.

------
abgoldstein
Spoiler Alert | Boston, MA | Full-time | Frontend, Full Stack, Backend
engineers |
[https://www.spoileralert.com/careers](https://www.spoileralert.com/careers)

Spoiler Alert is a Boston-based technology company that helps organizations
manage unsold food inventory. The startup - born out of MIT in June 2015 -
offers a collaborative, online platform and value-added services that enable
food businesses, farms, and non-profits to create or recover value from
surplus food and organic waste. Its technology platform facilitates food
donations, discounted sales and organics brokering, and offers the relevant
accounting and reporting systems to capture tax benefits and document
important financial, environmental, and social metrics.

Spoiler Alert powers hundreds of food businesses, farms, and nonprofits food
recovery efforts through our platform, including one of the largest wholesale
food distributors in the country. Our platform has been used to help our
customers repurpose hundreds of thousands of pounds of food that otherwise
would have been wasted. And this is just the beginning.

We are looking for Frontend, Full Stack, and Backend engineers to join as
foundation members of our team. You will have a meaningful impact, working
directly with our Chief Technology Officer and joining an early-stage startup
led by a hard-working, dedicated, and passionate team. We don’t expect you to
already be fluent in our current tech stack; technology choices change with
time, circumstance, and business need. We do expect you to learn and grow with
us as those choices change.

Please check out our career page to learn more! We're looking forward to
meeting you.

------
NewsNow
Web Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Programmatic Advertising
Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK / Folkestone, Kent / 100% remote (must
be resident in UK) | Full-time, permanent

We may be a top ten UK media publisher, our websites loved by millions. Yet
despite our huge success, we've jealously protected our start-up culture over
the past 20 years. Which means today, we're still a company where everyone who
joins us gets to make a massive impact. Our ethos and news product are well
proven, but we know we've more to do to be the best site on the web for those
seeking news from all the angles.

We currently have three opportunities:

\- As a /Web Developer/, you will work directly with our Founder & CEO on a
wide array of UI/UX challenges.

\- As a /News Algorithm Developer/, you will work directly with our Founder &
CEO developing an entirely new news product for the site, which will
eventually replace the site's homepages.

\- As a /Programmatic Advertising Engineer/, you will work directly with our
Founder & CEO, driving the company's commercial success as an industry leader
in development and application of programmatic advertising technologies.

We have positions in our strategically located offices in London Euston/KX and
Folkestone, Kent. We also have positions for 100% remote developers (must be
resident in the UK).

If you like the sound of us, we’d love to hear about you. Please get in touch!
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Course Mentor | Remote | Part Time |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp driven by the mission
of launching a million high-growth careers around the world regardless of a
student’s location, prior experience or economic standing.

Our mentor-led program pairs students with industry veterans who perform
weekly code reviews as part of the learning process. As a mentor, you work
with students all the way through our back end (Ruby / Rails / SQL /
Algorithms) and front end (JS / Angular / React) portions of the course, which
typically takes students between 6-12 months to finish. You meet with your
mentee 1-3 times per week for code review and can work with anywhere from 1 to
10+ students, depending on desire and ability.

Check-ins are compensated.

Requirements:

* 4+ years of professional development experience as part of an engineering team.

* Strong grounding in CS fundamentals like Data Structures and Algorithms.

* Relevant experience with CS, Ruby, Rails, SQL, JavaScript, AngularJS, React etc.

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your development or teaching ability and general awesomeness.

------
packeted
Outcomes, Inc. | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Full-time Onsite, Visa |
Founding Engineer | www.outcomes.com

Help us bring patient feedback to routine clinical care. Think of us as a
clinically-focused Medallia (the company that brought customer feedback to
Apple, Airbnb and others). We have an early stage product with our first
paying customers and are planning the launch of the first freemium self-
service product in this category.

We are looking for a full-time engineer and potential founder to lead the
technical side of the company. The ideal candidate is a builder who is fluent
in JavaScript and can work across the stack, can make pragmatic architectural
decisions and who is excited about growing a team that is enabled to do their
best work. Communication, reliability, drive and a genuine interest in solving
healthcare problems are of high importance.

You'll be partnering with the MD founder who has already laid a lot of the
groundwork. As a bootstrapped company we are light on resources but have a
clean cap table and tons of room for growth & future financing. As such, it's
primarily a double digit equity-based proposition for the right person. To
discuss further please get in touch: francis@outcomes.com

------
jwoah12
MLB Advanced Media | Software Engineer | NYC | ONSITE

MLBAM is the technology and digital media division of Major League Baseball,
providing end-to-end content delivery solutions over web, mobile, and
connected devices. In addition to baseball, our platform powers video and
content for partners including HBO, PGA, WWE, NHL, and more. We operate at the
cutting edge of digital media at a time when more people than ever are
choosing to consume their media over the internet.

The Content Delivery Engineering (CDE) team builds the systems at MLBAM that
enable client applications for all of our partner companies to consume the
content and content metadata that power them. From team lineups and editorial
articles on MLB.com to video metadata on the HBO Now mobile app to NHL team
webpages, CDE’s services and applications enable editors to make their content
available to consumers.

As a CDE Software Engineer, you'll be part of a collaborative group of
developers who are serious about delivering quality software. You'll also be
encouraged to spend some of your time each sprint on professional development:
take an online course, experiment with a new technology, or work on an
internal side project.

The interview process consists of a 45-minute online/phone interview followed
by a 4-hour onsite interview consisting of 4-5 technical sessions with team
members.

If interested, please reach out to me (details in profile), or apply directly
to the position:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedi...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedia/jobs/477105#.WGqbDpLLQVI)

------
8draco8
Bristol, UK | Junior backend PHP dev | ONSITE | Full time

Our holiday property agency is looking for a PHP developer who has the skill
to write beautifully clean, well-documented, efficient, optimized PHP code to
a high standard, in a timely and scalable way that improves the code-base of
their products. You will be a part of a creative team that is responsible for
all aspects of the ongoing software development from the initial
specification, through to developing, testing and release.

Requirements:

\- Good level of knowledge of PHP and MySQL \- Understanding of OOP and MVC \-
Basic understanding of front-end technologies, such as JavaScript, HTML5, and
CSS3 \- Understanding of accessibility and security compliance \- User
authentication and authorization between multiple systems, servers, and
environments (mostly SSH) \- Experience and understanding of version control
system (preferably Git) \- Experience with Linux, Apache/Nginx \- Passionate
about programming and willingness to explore and learn new technologies

Apply [https://www.recruitmentgenius.com/jobseekers/job-
details/php...](https://www.recruitmentgenius.com/jobseekers/job-details/php-
developer-ref-00062609)

------
njwalker
Cambridge Epigenetix (CEGX) | Full-time Data Scientists and Bioinformaticians
| Cambridge, UK | Visa [https://www.cambridge-
epigenetix.com](https://www.cambridge-epigenetix.com)

At CEGX, we seek to unlock the potential epigenetics has as an indicator and
influencer of disease, health and wellbeing. We are funded by GV, Sequoia
Capital, New Science Ventures and Syncona.

We are currently expanding our data science / bioinformatics teams. If you are
passionate about science and ready to drive the epigenetics revolution then
please contact us.

Adverts here:

[https://www.cambridge-epigenetix.com/about-
us/careers/data-s...](https://www.cambridge-epigenetix.com/about-
us/careers/data-scientist-data-insight) [https://www.cambridge-
epigenetix.com/about-us/careers/data-s...](https://www.cambridge-
epigenetix.com/about-us/careers/data-scientist-algorithms-and-data-engineer)

More to come: [https://www.cambridge-epigenetix.com/about-
us/careers](https://www.cambridge-epigenetix.com/about-us/careers)

------
browseatwork
TokBox | DevOps Engineer, Full-Stack Software Engineer, Mobile Developer,
Business Development - Inside Sales, Marketing - Marketing Manager,
Communications Manager, Accounting - Financial Analyst | San Francisco, London
[https://tokbox.com/](https://tokbox.com/)

TokBox makes it easy for developers to embed live video into their
applications and websites. We build a WebRTC-powered platform and SDKs, and
have great clients from individual developers to massive players in tech,
entertainment, education, and many other industries (customers include the
Minerva Project, Chegg, esurance, Major League Baseball, Double Robotics, and
Fox Sports). We've been doing real-time communications for over 8 years -
first with Flash, and now WebRTC. We were acquired by Telefonica 4 or so years
ago. It hasn't changed the culture much, and has helped us reach more
customers around the world.

The product is industry leading, but the atmosphere and people make this place
where I work. It's an awesome group of 100 or so people- nice, smart, skilled.
We are laid back and have a sense of humor. Minimal politics. Good salary and
benefits, and a relaxed, enjoyable environment!

We're hiring many engineers, business development people, and marketing
people, as well as someone for the accounting team. Check the descriptions
below for more information.

[https://tokbox.com/careers](https://tokbox.com/careers)

or

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF)

Come join us!

------
clay_to_n
Stasis Labs | [https://www.stasislabs.com](https://www.stasislabs.com) |
Onsite Bangalore, India or Los Angeles, USA

Up to 75% of injuries and deaths in hospitals happen to patients who lack
continuous monitoring technology. Existing solutions are expensive and
complex.

Stasis has built a cloud-connected vital signs monitoring system that rescues
those patients. We are expanding access to a fundamental tool of modern
medicine to the 11 million under-monitored beds around the world.

We're a small team (11 total), with engineering split across a Los Angeles
office, a Bangalore office, and remote team members. For these next few hires,
we're looking to expand the Bangalore office so that we can get more engineers
close to our first customers.

In engineering, we're hiring the following roles in Bangalore:

\- Senior Android Developer (Java)

\- Senior Firmware Engineer (C++)

\- Senior Backend Web Developer (node.js, PostgreSQL, optionally AWS dev-ops
skills)

\- Quality Assurance Engineer (help us build QA processes across our full
stack - this position can be in LA or BLR)

Our stack is pretty big, and uses HTTP as well as Bluetooth 4 (formerly BLE).
We're looking for people excited to learn new tech, and comfortable writing
code that is testable and reliable (TDD + CI experience in any of these roles
is a plus).

If you're interested, full job descriptions and contact info for each role are
here: [http://stasislabs.com/were-hiring](http://stasislabs.com/were-hiring)

------
zimzalabim
Ario | Lead Electrical Engineer, Software & Data Engineer | San Francisco,
Seattle | [http://arioliving.com](http://arioliving.com)

We’re seeking a lead electrical engineer and a data engineer who will also
lead software development to join a venture-backed startup disrupting the $80
billion/year lighting industry. Ario has developed a patent-pending smart
lighting system that self-programs to adjust light direction, color, and
intensity throughout the day to improve sleep and health. If you are an
embedded systems expert and want to join a dynamic and fun team building an
amazing company, stop reading, and let’s chat.

We're looking for candidates who have:

\- Familiarity with IoT product development (WiFi, Sub-GHz, BLE)

\- Project management and team leadership experience, or is interested in
developing these skills

You'll be joining a passionate team consisting of Harvard and Stanford alums
with 15+ years’ experience in technology product management and 40+ years’
experience building health and lighting products, who care deeply about
delivering the best lighting technology can offer.

EE: [https://angel.co/ario/jobs/193486-electrical-engineer-
embedd...](https://angel.co/ario/jobs/193486-electrical-engineer-embedded-
systems)

Software & Data Engineer: [https://angel.co/ario/jobs/164445-software-lead-
and-data-eng...](https://angel.co/ario/jobs/164445-software-lead-and-data-
engineer)

Interested? Reach out to us directly at jobs@arioliving.com

------
lobster_johnson
Transparensee (Manhattan, New York City). ONSITE.

\--

We are looking for a highly skilled front-end developer (React, ES6,
mobile/desktop) with a keen visual sense to work on our search platform. Must
have experience putting together fluid, user-friendly, cross-browser UIs. Must
be highly proficient in JavaScript, HTML, CSS (SASS or similar). Should be
familiar with React, ES6 and modern single-page application development.

We're a small, profitable company which has never taken venture funding. We
make a search platform product that simplifies adding powerful search
functionality to existing structured data. We can handle large volumes of
rapidly changing structured, semi-structured, and free text data. Our mission
is to help data owners maximize the value of their data by improving the ease
of information access and insight.

Tech stack: JavaScript/ES6, React, Kordova; backend includes Node.js, Go,
Ruby, some Java.

* Competitive salary.

* Generous health benefits (medical, dental, vision).

* 401(k).

* Flexible on vacation, work hours and work-from-home days.

We require demos/screenshots/videos of UI work.

\--

[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/transparensee](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/transparensee)

Contact jobs@transparensee.com

------
treyreynolds
Abilitie | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Austin, TX |
[http://www.abilitie.com](http://www.abilitie.com)

Abilitie is an energetic 10-person company located at the Capital Factory in
the heart of downtown Austin. We've built a profitable business creating
multi-player business strategy games for corporate training. Our award-winning
simulations are used in 20 countries and by many Fortune 2000 companies.

We’re looking for a Full-Stack Software Engineer to join the team building
both the new Nextvite platform as well as aid in supporting our simulation-
based learning apps. In this role, you will be responsible for growing and
supporting architecture, implementation, testing, and deployment of our web
and mobile application.

We offer a competitive salary, health insurance, parking, a stipend to
purchase your development machine, and opportunities for domestic and
international travel (not required), along with many other perks that come
with working at the Capital Factory in Austin!

Apply here: [http://www.abilitie.com/full-stack-software-
engineer](http://www.abilitie.com/full-stack-software-engineer)

------
hayfield
Development Initiatives | Python Developer | Bristol UK | ONSITE
[http://devinit.org/](http://devinit.org/)

Development Initiatives is looking to recruit a talented Python developer to
work for the International Aid Transparency Initiative. If you want a job that
uses your tech skills to make the world a better place – this is something for
you.

We’re looking for someone who is passionate about supporting the potential of
open data to provide a platform for greater accountability and citizen
empowerment in the world of aid and development.

The role is an exciting opportunity to make a real difference to the
transparency and accountability of international aid and development, and to
play an important role in a leading international open data initiative. In
addition to your tech skills, your contributions to team discussions will help
shape the future of this prestigious open data standard.

Full details are available at: [http://devinit.org/wp-
content/uploads/2016/12/IATI-Python-De...](http://devinit.org/wp-
content/uploads/2016/12/IATI-Python-Developer.pdf)

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning online accounting product that offers full end-
to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
52,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is off the charts (76!)
- customers love what we do!

We're a growing team of over 115 people, and recently became a public company
listed on AIM ($FREE.L). The majority of our team are based in Edinburgh but
we have staff distributed across the UK. If you want to help us make small
businesses awesome at doing their finances, we're have dozens of new
opportunities in our product and engineering team. Our stack is currently
Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, React.js, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch.

Here's a condensed list of current vacancies in our engineering organisation:

* Head of Product Platform

* Engineering Managers and Team Leads

* Full-stack engineers

* Data engineers

You can apply directly via the website –
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)
– or feel free to get in touch with our VP Engineering directly: maria [at]
freeagent [dot] com.

(We are looking for UK-based full-time staff only right now)

------
dotzenlabs
RallyPoint ([https://www.rallypoint.com](https://www.rallypoint.com)) |
Boston, MA | Senior Software Engineer | Onsite | Full Time

About the Team

We are a small team tackling big problems. We’re an open source shop using
Rails and Ember to continuously deliver our app to desktop and mobile devices
from AWS. We use MySQL, S3, and Redis for our data and ElasticSearch for
searching. The team works together on front and back-end features,
collaboration and communication are important. Every piece of code is peer-
reviewed and automated tests are encouraged. We move fast with several
deployments a day.

About the Product

We are creating an application that improves the lives of military members and
veterans by allowing them to build out their professional network, connect
with other members of the military and veterans in a safe environment, and
explore career opportunities both within the military (PCS opportunities) and
in the private sector.

techjobs@rallypoint.com [http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/130695/senior-software-
enginee...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/130695/senior-software-engineer-
rallypoint)

------
willemwijnans
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.
We are looking for:

• Full-Stack Web Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-
developer](http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-developer)

• Senior Front-End Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer)

• Senior Back-end / DevOps Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-
developer](http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-developer)

• Product Manager - [http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-
platform/en](http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-platform/en)

# Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, GCE

We believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com)

Culture: [http://poki.com/company/tropical-
retreats/](http://poki.com/company/tropical-retreats/)

------
infomofo
Kit | Frontend Software Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE, Full time,
[https://kit.com](https://kit.com)

We are looking for a seasoned frontend engineer to build and ship an amazing
experience that users will love.

Kit is a platform for product discovery. We are building a service that uses
social discovery to recommend products across various categories. We are based
in New York City and were recently named as one of Business Insider's Top 15
NYC startups to watch. As a part of Expa we sit in an amazing office, are
surrounded and supported by smart & experienced teams, and get early access to
cool new products.

Our small team is diverse, inclusive, and fun. It is not required that you
identify with a particular gender, race, orientation, national origin, age
range, hobby set or belief in order to be a part of team Kit.

We hail from some of the best companies out there including YouTube, Apple,
Google, Gilt, and Foursquare. We even count a professional producer/DJ in our
midst.

We are also hiring a designer. Please see our job listings at
[https://kit.com/jobs](https://kit.com/jobs) to apply.

------
taariqlewis
Aquila | Senior Software Engineer | SF, NYC | REMOTE, CONTRACT
[https://aquilacashflow.com](https://aquilacashflow.com)

About Aquila: Bleeding Edge FinTech Innovation. We automate receivables
finance underwriting & collections for small, high-risk businesses that no one
else will touch. We use datascience (K-Means clustering & OLS) and platform
engineering to make business financing as automated and as fast as possible.
We also leverage our prior expertise (SericaTrading) in bitcoin blockchain and
HD wallet cryptography to do amazing new things for our customers.

Our team: Engineers, data scientists and product experts. Our platfrom is
built on Ruby, Go, Python Postgres & JavaScript. We hire onsite and remote.
We're a fast-moving, fast talking team.

Our Requirements:

* Passion for Fintech innovation, Opensource contributions, blockchains, and datascience

* Passion for Test driven development and continuous learning

* Enjoyment of the wild startup rodeo. Yee haw!

* No Fear of the edge.

Our Interview Process:

* Github & code review -> Founder interview -> Team interview + test -> Decision for either 2-week trial or immediate hire.

Positions:

* Senior Software Engineer

Email us at jobs@aquilacashflow.com and tell us whether you'd like to chat
more.

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Senior Backend Engineer -
[http://spothero.com/careers/124847](http://spothero.com/careers/124847) As a
member of our Backend team, you will be responsible for building all things
related to the backend horsepower that powers our website, our API, and our
native apps!

Software Engineering Intern - Summer 2017 -
[https://spothero.com/careers/459520](https://spothero.com/careers/459520)

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any github
account, linkedin profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
MattRob
Nested.com | Data Engineer | London | ONSITE
[https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

Data is at the heart of everything Nested does - from our customer facing
automatic valuation model to the tools our team uses internally.

We’re looking for someone to help us develop the foundations we already have
into world-class data infrastructure capable of supporting production quality
product features. We’re also looking for someone who can play a central role
in our research and development programme to improve our data models on an
ongoing basis.

We believe in fewer, better people and you will join our small, extremely
talented London based team, backed by Europe's leading investors. We have
experience of founding successful start-ups like GoCardless and Songkick and
backgrounds from McKinsey and the Universities of Oxford and Cambridge.

We would love to hear from you if you’re interested! Please send your CV and a
link to anything else you think might be relevant to work@nested.com.

More info at
[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/395002](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/395002)

------
jdshutt
Dreamable | Full-Stack Ruby on Rails Developer | San Francisco, CA | Remote
Okay, Full-Time

We are seeking a talented Full Stack Ruby on Rails for the LettersTo brand
that spans across Web, mobile, and print. The right candidate will be a
talented Ruby on Rails Developer who has a passion for programming, possesses
a good understanding of agile practices, and has a desire to join a team of
exceptional developers working in a fast-paced environment to deliver first-
class software.

We also appreciate good collaboration skills (especially remotely), and
experience working with product managers, designers, and developers.

Responsibilities

* Work in a fast paced collaborative and agile environment, following agile methodologies

* Have an extensive knowledge of the entire stack and ability to operate as a Full Stack developer

* Write clean, maintainable, reusable, reliable, and efficient Ruby code; Design robust, scalable and secure features

* Contribute in all phases of the development lifecycle - architecture, design and development, user experience development, documentation, unit testing, delivery and maintenance

* Monitoring and troubleshooting performance of the system as necessary

Please email a resume and cover letter to jobs@dreamable.com to apply!

------
cynusx
NoviCap | Senior software engineer | Barcelona | ONSITE novicap.com
[https://gist.github.com/noverloop/c009b47332cb75b8659692753e...](https://gist.github.com/noverloop/c009b47332cb75b8659692753eed58ff)

=== Senior software engineer ==

We are looking for a senior software engineer who can pull his weight and
write clean and maintainable code to join our existing engineering team. We
are currently 2 senior devs and a data scientist and foster love for memes,
rock music, fantasy lore, clean maintainable code and pushing code.

The main job will be to take ownership of our automated trading
infrastructure. NoviCap trades on behalf of our investors and has funded
millions of receivables.

\- Extend trading system to cover multiple currencies

\- Maintain and extend our pricing algorithm

\- Work with real money, helping real companies

You must have deep working knowledge of at least one modern language (ruby,
python, scala, elexir,...) and experience with ruby is a big plus. Knowledge
of ruby is not required as we strongly believe that great engineers can learn
any language in a reasonable timeframe. Please let me know if you are
interested by emailing me at nicolas@novicap.com

------
worldadventurer
Code4Good -- [https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com) \-
"Twilio (Voice IVR & SMS) for Everyone" | REMOTE or ONSITE: Cebu, Philippines
| Full-Time

engageSPARK, a social enterprise, is the world's EASIEST Platform that
empowers professionals (marketing, sales, hr, operations, project managers,
etc) at NGOs & Businesses to easily & quickly build interactive Automated
Phone Calls (IVR) and 2-Way SMS campaigns in any country. We're especially
focused on emerging markets, where 66% have no Internet and another 15% who
have smartphones can't afford data plans regularly. Interactive automated
phone calls are the most cost effective and scalable way to engage anyone
anywhere with any mobile phone. People opt in by sending an SMS or doing a
Missed Call, which trigger an automated call back to them.

Customers such as Intel, UNICEF, Noora Health (YC W14) Asian Development Bank,
International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty Action, MedAir, Mercy
Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK platform to interact
with people for a variety of use cases, including social change in the areas
of Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster Planning & Response,
as well as for sales, marketing, customer feedback, and operations.

Forbes says we're "A Leading Startup" and a "Notable Social Enterprise". Since
launch a little over a year ago, engageSPARK has become the global leader in
our space - we've already been used in 100+ countries.

Adventure Fellowship (1 year): [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)
| Full-Time Full Stack: [http://goo.gl/Pljcgr](http://goo.gl/Pljcgr)

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Redis,
Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, AWS, Android

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

~~~
wyclif
Heads up, both the job links (Full Stack and fellowship) are currently giving
404 errors.

------
adrianhon
Six to Start | London or REMOTE | Full-time

We make the world's most successful smartphone fitness games with over 3
million players. Every day, we receive emails telling us how our games have
literally improved our players' health and, in some cases, even saved their
lives. Talk about job satisfaction!

Our flagship games, Zombies, Run! and The Walk, combine innovative real-world
gameplay with captivating stories and design. We want to find someone who can
help us improve our existing games and develop new games and fitness apps that
are just as revolutionary and innovative as Zombies, Run!
[http://www.zombiesrungame.com](http://www.zombiesrungame.com)

* Senior iOS Developer: [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2017/senior-ios-develope...](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2017/senior-ios-developer/)

* Senior Android Developer: [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2017/senior-android-deve...](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2017/senior-android-developer/)

~~~
botverse
401 Authentication Required on
[http://www.zombiesrungame.com](http://www.zombiesrungame.com)

~~~
krallja
Apparently the www is unnecessary:
[https://zombiesrungame.com/](https://zombiesrungame.com/)

------
jrowley
Integrated Healthcare Association | Oakland, CA | Full Stack Data Engineer /
Generalist | Full Time | On Site | Competitive Salary + 401k + Full Health +
subsidized gym membership + other perks

We're a small non-profit healthcare group focused on bringing together
disparate healthcare actors to push the needle of healthcare quality and
innovation. With 20 years in California's healthcare space, we have the
connections, reputation, and expertise to make significant change. * Do you
enjoy creating coherent data models from many disparate data channels? * Do
you enjoy uncovering and conveying insights from organizing data? * Do you
enjoy overseeing a small team of enthusiastic professionals? We're looking for
Full Stack Web Engineer to manage all facets of data strategy and organization
across our myriad of projects. Due to our company's relatively small size, the
role is very broad, and the ideal candidate is well rounded, both technically,
and otherwise.

We are looking for someone with good Python chops (we use Django and Pandas a
lot). If you do you not have experience in Python, please do not apply.

Check out the listing for more information:
[http://www.iha.org/sites/default/files/files/page/full_stack...](http://www.iha.org/sites/default/files/files/page/full_stack_data_engineer-
generalist.pdf)

If interested, please contact jobs@iha.org and include "HN: Full Stack
Engineer" in the subject line. If you've got questions, feel free to reply to
this post directly or reach out via email to me directly at jrowley@iha.org.
We will do our best to reply to your submission in a timely fashion but
apologies in advance for any delays.

------
ilees
Quantexa | Software Engineer | London, UK | ONSITE | www.quantexa.com |
£30K-£55K + benefits + equity

Quantexa is a fast growing startup in the fraud and financial crime industry.
We are looking for software engineers at all levels to help us develop and
deploy solutions to fight fraud and financial crime within Financial Services
and Government. We work with high profile financial institutions and
government organisations, providing data science services and software
solutions to complex problems.

You will be working on our new and innovative products which have a range of
applications across the Fraud and Financial crime market. We are looking for
engineers who are comfortable to design and implement solutions to complex
problems across the whole software stack; from the server-side and batch
processing components to the front‐end web development. You will be
responsible for designing, implementing and delivering high performing
solutions to complex problems. Our products are primarily developed in Scala
and work with a wide range of technologies such as Spark, Elasticsearch, and
Akka.

Please contact recruit@quantexa.com if you are interested

------
benweissmann
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time, interns | Onsite

Do you want to help realize the next industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the shop floor. We have multiple
Fortune 500 customers and are already enabling production lines building the
things you interact with everyday.

Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more. Our products
are already (measurably!) helping our customers, so we're rapidly expanding
our number of customers and size of deployments.

We’re looking for people to join our core team who are excited about working
across our software stack: Meteor-based web development, IoT/embedded
software, computer vision, data engineering, technical operations / DevOps,
web-based UI design, and anything else we need to make the best product
possible. E-mail us at jobs@tulip.co.

------
jameincke
New York, NY | CloserIQ ([https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com))

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a NYC based self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech
startup combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for 3 roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29)
(ONSITE, NYC)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Talent Development Analyst:
[http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29) (ONSITE, NYC)

This role is a hybrid sales & marketing where you will be responsible for
generating demand for CloserIQ by leveraging digital sales & marketing
strategies. You'll have a chance to work directly with our founders, wear
multiple hats and have a meaningful impact on the success of the company from
day one.

Freelance Writer: [http://clsr.us/jl7MKQ/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jl7MKQ/8bd29)
(REMOTE)

CloserIQ is looking for a freelance writer to help us create and curate
relevant content as we build out our content strategy. The focus of this work
will be within the scope of sales and careers, along with some viral content

------
derekhaswell
10% Happier | Senior Developer | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full Time

A clear, simple approach to meditation with a NY Times bestselling author and
some of the most respected (and cool) meditation teachers on the planet.
Launched at the start of last year, 7 person core team, venture-backed,
growing quickly. (Here’s the app: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/meditation-
for-fidgety-skept...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/meditation-for-fidgety-
skeptics/id992210239?mt=8) )

In a nutshell, we're looking for a senior developer who is: * Excited help us
accelerate our growth (we’ve already hit product/market fit and things are
going fast, but there are big opportunities to make it go faster) * Interested
in working on a high-visibility product (we’ve been in NYTimes, Good Morning
America, and more) that has a big impact on people’s lives (see our reviews on
the App Store) * Willing to work up and down the stack / doesn't want to get
pigeon-holed on one project. Backend, iOS, analytics, (soon) Android,
mobile/web, building a team, mentoring, refining development process, etc...
You won't get bored.

The product (for now) is our iOS app. It’s built in Swift & ReactiveCocoa. Our
web-back end is Ruby on Rails and Postgres, all living atop Heroku. If you’re
interested in functional programming & clean, readable code, we think you’ll
like what you see - but we’d prefer it if you helped us make it better still.

The interview process involves (i) a 30min call, (ii) a 2hr technical
interview, and (iii) a 2hr culture interview (followed by reference checks and
conversations to answer any questions you have).

Email me derek@ (10percenthappier.com) if you’re interested.

------
orourkme
Compose | Remote (Canada, US, UK - Please see website for specific locations)

What: Databases-as-a-service. We offer production grade, auto-scaling,
automatically backed-up, add-on compatible MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, and
more.

Hiring Process: Blind hiring! First, a light application. Second, all
candidates who complete the application receive a work-sample resembling the
work one would do in the role. No deadline. Final step is a work day.

Compose has grown into a vibrant group where folks can feel comfortable being
themselves, living a balanced life. We welcome you to enjoy comfort when
taking risks, collaborate with spirited peers, and to unleash your creative
and talented personality.

* Work from home!

* Many neat conundrums to solve.

* Self-managing, distributed decision making. Choose your projects. We're deadline averse and quality focused.

* Hardly any meetings.

* Ruby/Go.

* Fizz: [https://www.compose.com/articles/the-tool-we-built-to-help-u...](https://www.compose.com/articles/the-tool-we-built-to-help-us-work-remotely/)

Roles:

* Database Team Member

* Support Engineer

* Visual Designer

* Marketing Growth Specialist

To begin: [https://compose.interviewed.com](https://compose.interviewed.com)

~~~
DrewWeth
I just applied! Thanks for posting.

------
zbear
AXIOM ZEN | Vancouver, Canada | FULL-TIME | ONSITE (visa assistance provided)
Axiom Zen is an award-winning venture studio. Our products have made “Best of
the Year” lists (Apple; The Next Web), and are used by the world’s leading
companies – including Adobe, Sony, Starbucks, Phillips, and SEGA. In 2015
alone, our work was featured in TIME, The New York Times, USA Today, and
Wired. We just made the cover of Canadian Business' 2016 "Most Innovative
Companies in Canada".

\- Front-end Engineer (Javascript) -
[http://grnh.se/jw56tk1](http://grnh.se/jw56tk1)

\- UX/Product Designers - [http://grnh.se/1y3txb1](http://grnh.se/1y3txb1)

\- Lead Project Manager - [http://grnh.se/7udpje1](http://grnh.se/7udpje1)

Don’t see an opening that matches your skills?

Apply at [http://grnh.se/j16n8w](http://grnh.se/j16n8w) and provide us with
your own job description.

[https://www.axiomzen.co](https://www.axiomzen.co)

------
nahyunk
John Hancock Digital | Head of Engineering (Rails); Full Stack Developer (Ruby
on Rails); Product Manager; UX Researcher/Designer; Double Threat Visual
Designer | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ONSITE | [https://angel.co/john-
hancock-digital](https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital)

John Hancock Digital uses machine learning, mobile chat innovation and
automated money management to help millions of families better manage their
finances. Our team has the impact and excitement of a startup with the
resources and stability of a Fortune 500 company.

This is an exciting time for us, as we have completed a fully functional MVP,
and are now ramping up a private beta while working with a world-class digital
design firm to refine key features before a public launch in 2017. Our work
involves complex integrations with leading aggregation and clearing providers
to enable real-time money movement, portfolio management and intelligent
financial guidance.

We are currently looking to grow our team and are looking for:

\- Head of Engineering (Rails)

\- Full Stack Developer (Ruby on Rails)

\- Product Manager

\- UX Researcher/Designer

\- Double Threat Visual Designer

Join us as we redefine what’s possible on mobile.

Find more information here [https://angel.co/john-hancock-
digital](https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital) or
[https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/) Or
feel free to directly get in touch with me, Nahyun (Team Operations) here:
nahyun@johnhancockdigital.com. Let's chat!

------
Torn
Skyscanner | full-time senior hires | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh, Glasgow,
Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE, VISA

[http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/)

We're one of the biggest travel search products in the world. Recently
acquired by CTrip, China's biggest travel services provider, we have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science, full stack
(modern frontend + api skills - particularly Node or Python), designers,
product, iOS & Android. We're growing in all of our European offices - London
and Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire people interested in large-scale challenges and building new
products. In short, if you've got good industry experience, know what best
practices look like, and have the drive to improve product and the people
around you, we're interested.

Our current focuses are around high-frequency travellers, data-driven
personalization and recommendation, as well as developer enablement and
tooling. What should the future look like -- how do we best use our data, our
scale and new technologies to our advantage as we grow? Come help us find out.

Please ping me an email at alex (.) treppass [at] skyscanner.net for a
referral. Happy to answer questions or pass you to someone who can. CV in Word
/ .doc format would be ideal.

On a personal note, I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability
here. Engineers have room to make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement
to make things better. It's exciting.

~~~
SITZ
I had extremely negative experience with HR from Skyscanner. After getting the
process started from mailing on the mentioned email address, it took 3
reschedules to get 1st call setup because of random reasons.

And, after first call and initial writeup submission, I haven't heard back
from HR after month either way.

Considering such unprofessional handling, I'd recommend against them.

~~~
boyanb
I also had a pretty negative experience with their HR about 1 year ago(it was
actually me backing out from the process at a very early stage as they were
unable to provide me with answers of what I considered simple concrete
questions).

Since then though, I've met some fun & knowledgeable people working there and
it doesn't seem like bad company to join.

~~~
Torn
Thanks for the feedback - if you have any more questions or are thinking of
applying, I'm a principal engineer and would be more than happy to chat about
life here

------
shabonkerz
Metromile | Senior Frontend Engineer | SF | ONSITE
[https://www.metromile.com](https://www.metromile.com)

About Metromile:

Metromile is a start-up that is disrupting the $185 billion car insurance
market by offering an entirely new model where the monthly bill is based on
miles driven, paired with a smart driving app. Our product marries engineering
and data science to deliver mobile technology, automotive telematics, and
data-driven applications to make a car's data accessible and useful to modern
drivers, including street sweeping alerts, trip stats, decoded check-engine
lights, and car location. We aim to make car ownership as simple and
affordable as it can be.

What we're looking for:

\- 4-6+ years of hands-on development experience working on consumer-facing
products

\- 4+ years working with JavaScript, HTML, & CSS

\- Experience with Angular, or any MV* or component-based frameworks

Technologies:

\- CoffeeScript, Gulp, Sass, and Angular(1.3, 1.5, and soon migrating to 2.0+
w/ TypeScript).

Joel Test Score: 11/12

Funding: $205.5M since 2011

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/2dntly1](http://grnh.se/2dntly1)

Questions? Drop me a line at arudick at metromile.com

------
wehriam
Goodfoot | New York, NY (NYC) | Full Stack Developer | Full Time | Onsite

Goodfoot builds bespoke technology for the world’s largest companies. Our
products are used by hundreds of thousands of people at work and form a
critical part of the infrastructure behind the brands you interact with every
day.

Recently we have developed high-security mobile applications, kademlia-based
distributed systems, and physical access control devices. Our customers value
discretion so we cannot share our projects publicly, but we focus on elegance
in implementation and invest heavily in the end-user experience.

We believe people do their best work when challenged, excited, and well-
rested. Excellence in execution forms the bedrock of our organization, and we
understand that developers, like professional athletes, need collaboration and
support to perform at the highest level.

More details here:
[https://goodfoot.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mh6g/](https://goodfoot.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mh6g/)

Feel free to email me at johnwehr@goodfoot.io with [HN] in the subject if you
have any questions.

------
akeyes
Maple Syrup Media (Quidco) | Senior PHP Developer | Sheffield | ONSITE
[https://www.maplesyrupmedia.com](https://www.maplesyrupmedia.com)

Maple Syrup Media is hiring Senior PHP Developers!

With over 5 million members, £800 million (1% of all UK online spend) in sales
generated last year through 4,300 retail merchants and plans expand into
emerging markets in Europe, Quidco is growing from strength to strength.

We're for looking talented PHP developers, Our ideal candidate is
self-­motivated and an easy going team player. Must thrive in a fast paced
environment and be able to produce high quality code following an Agile
methodology.

We're looking for...

    
    
      * BS or MSc in Computer Science or equivalent experience (Degree not strictly required, but beneficial)
      * 5 years Web Development experience
      * Track record of developing scalable web applications
      * Strong knowledge of handwritten PHP, Javascript, HTML and CSS
      * Experience with unit testing
      * Experience with Laravel, Symfony2, CodeIgniter or similar MVC frameworks
      * Experience developing RESTFul APIs
      * Strong knowledge of Object Oriented Design Patterns (PHP)
      * Experience with MySQL
      * Strong command of a Linux based development environment
      * Experience with version control systems (mercurial or git)
      * Understanding of web related security issues
    

Interview process typically includes an online coding test and face-to-face
interviews.

[https://www.maplesyrupmedia.com/job/senior-php-
developers-2/...](https://www.maplesyrupmedia.com/job/senior-php-
developers-2//)

To apply, please submit details on the job spec page above.

------
uday_bc
Brightcove.com, Front end Engineers, Boston, Full time

Come join the Customer Engineering team at Brightcove and work on key open-
source projects that define the future of media and the web including videojs
and related plugins and extensions! We're looking for smart developers to
build the world's best video player and the services around it. You'll be
writing code that will run thousands of times per second, delivering millions
of daily video views and runs on hundreds of different devices and platforms.
You will be among the first engineers in the world to create real software on
top of emerging browser APIs such as Media Source Extensions and DASH. Check
out all of our projects on github
([https://github.com/videojs/](https://github.com/videojs/)) and follow the
link below to apply:

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/brightcove/jobs/538316?gh_jid=5...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/brightcove/jobs/538316?gh_jid=538316#.WGrmk4E8KEc)

------
lukevers
MM.LaFleur | Software Engineer | NYC, New York
[https://mmlafleur.com](https://mmlafleur.com)

MM.LaFleur is a professional womenswear company that aims to be the go-to
wardrobe solution for modern women of purpose by delivering luxury-quality
clothing via a seamless, direct-to-consumer stylist experience.

We're looking for engineers that love what they do and aren't afraid to tackle
difficult problems. We use a variety of modern programming languages and
tools. Right now we're mainly using PHP and Ruby.

In the past, I've posted on here and forwarded a lot of the emails I've
received to other people at the company (assuming that they'd reply back), and
only replied to a handful. I apologize to anyone who has not received an email
back in the past; I'll be responding to every email I receive.

Any level of software engineers may apply! I've received messages in the past
because our job board mentions senior engineers (it should be updated). We
offer a competitive salary, benefits, and other perks.

Send me an email at luke.evers (at) mmlafleur (dot) com.

------
paciorek
UC Berkeley | Programmer | Berkeley, CA | FULLTIME, ONSITE,
[http://r-nimble.org](http://r-nimble.org)

The NIMBLE software development team at UC Berkeley is looking for a
programmer to help develop the core features of the NIMBLE platform
(r-nimble.org). NIMBLE is a framework built in R for writing general
statistical models and algorithms. NIMBLE includes a domain-specific language
embedded in R for programming statistical algorithms. The language is compiled
by automatically generating and compiling C++ code and interfacing C++ objects
to R. This position includes work to harness parallel processing and automatic
differentiation, to generate interfaces with other languages such as Python,
to improve NIMBLE's scope and efficiency for large statistical models, and to
build other new features into NIMBLE.

Please see [https://r-nimble.org/nimble-is-hiring-a-
programmer](https://r-nimble.org/nimble-is-hiring-a-programmer) for details
and the link to the application.

------
MattRob
Nested.com | Software Engineer | London | ONSITE
[https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

We are an ambitious new company started by founders of GoCardless and Songkick
and backed by some of the world's leading investors and entrepreneurs. We
believe in the value of fewer, better people and are looking for a skilled
engineer to join our small, extremely talented and product-oriented London
based team.

On a day-to-day basis you will:

\- Develop the core consumer facing product, which currently uses Ruby, Python
and JavaScript. This will require rapid, agile iteration based on customer
feedback and metrics.

\- Develop tools to support our internal operations team.

\- Work closely with our designer to implement a high quality, modern front
end experience.

We would love to hear from you if you’re interested! Please send your CV and a
link to anything else you think might be relevant, such as your personal
website or GitHub profile, to work@nested.com.

More info at
[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/403118](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/403118)

------
cnj
commercetools | Scala Backend Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA
[https://commercetools.com](https://commercetools.com)

Our team of five experienced Scala Devs is building the API of commercetools.
Our customer base is growing fast (our API calls grew by a factor of 5 this
year). We work a lot on scaling the platform. Because our product is for
developers, we work closely with our Product Owners and contribute to the
documentation.

We're looking for strong Backend Engineers with a love for functional
programming. We're hiring for both a senior and a junior position.

Stack: Scala, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Cassandra

Our team is tightly knit. Some of us work on Open Source Scala projects, e.g.
[https://github.com/sangria-graphql](https://github.com/sangria-graphql),
[https://github.com/agourlay/cornichon](https://github.com/agourlay/cornichon),
[https://github.com/scaldi/scaldi](https://github.com/scaldi/scaldi) or
contribute to meetups (e.g. we will host the Scala User Group Berlin-
Brandenburg in January). We value work-life balance (no overtime, two of us
work 4 days/week), have great parental leave policies and encourage regular
Home Office.

Our interview process starts with two short interviews, usually via Hangout.
The final interview round is preferably on site.

For more info, and to apply, visit
[https://commercetools.com/careers](https://commercetools.com/careers)

Feel free to ping me with any questions at christoph.neijenhuis (at)
commercetools.de

------
cbogie
Mesosphere, Inc. is hiring a variety of software engineers to help build the
Datacenter Operating System, based upon Apache Mesos. If you're looking to
work on distributed systems, large clusters at scale, containers &
microservices, and big data frameworks, we'd love to hear from you. Languages
we use include Scala, Java, Erlang, Go, C++, Python, & Javascript. We start
the process with an intro call, then a coding challenge + review call,
followed by a full day of onsite interviews.

Software Engineer openings:

-Infinity (SF): [http://grnh.se/rjxb2e](http://grnh.se/rjxb2e)

-Marathon (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/pab62x](http://grnh.se/pab62x)

-Package & Registry (SF): [http://grnh.se/tw25fx1](http://grnh.se/tw25fx1)

-Dev Tools & Infra Automation: (SF, Portland, Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/1ubstv1](http://grnh.se/1ubstv1)

-DC/OS Dist-Sys (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/op4a251](http://grnh.se/op4a251)

-Frontend (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/f3wyvu](http://grnh.se/f3wyvu)

-Mesos (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/2daykb](http://grnh.se/2daykb)

We are hiring for full time roles in our SF, CA and Hamburg, Germany offices.
Remote ok when necessary & we'll sponsor visas. All openings:
[http://grnh.se/x0enob](http://grnh.se/x0enob)

~~~
cbogie
-Last but not least, we are hiring summer interns for 2017 (SF): [http://grnh.se/a4052y](http://grnh.se/a4052y)

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([https://altvr.com/about/](https://altvr.com/about/))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

------
neomantra
Software Engineer (C++) | Greenwich, CT or NYC | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://www.neomantra.com](http://www.neomantra.com)

Neomantra is developing a next-generation market data visualization and
analytics product for desktop and mobile. Our product allows retail and
professional traders to see and understand the stock market in unprecedented
ways. With our powerful subscription-based tools, they can make better trading
decisions.

Our back-end technology is rooted in HFT and HPC infrastructure. We are
colocated at the exchanges, directly receiving the firehose of market data. We
effectively take the stock market, convert it into web-friendly JSON stored in
in-memory databases, and transmit it on-demand to end users. Our middle tier
is a combination of Nginx/OpenResty, Node.js, and custom C++ WebSocket
servers, while our front-end is HTML5, WebGL, JavaScript/TypeScript, and
React.

We are seeking a C++ expert to work on our backend systems. We are a small
tight-knit engineering team and you will get exposure to all aspects of our
system. Notably, you'll get to use C++11/14 on high-performance low-latency
projects such as market data feed handling, messaging fabrics, analytics
pipelines, and HTTP data services. We use kernel bypass technology on multi-
core shared-memory systems and love libraries like boost and folly. We
actively collaborate with the Open Source community and give back as much as
possible.

We are based in Greenwich, CT, near the MetroNorth station. We are open to
semi-remote candidates (on-site twice a week) coming from NYC and in the
process of opening a WeWork office in midtown. We offer competitive
compensation tailored to your needs.

Email jobs@neomantra.com with an introduction and your resume. Thank you for
your interest!

------
twelveone
GovInvest | Torrance, CA | Lead / Backend developers | On-Site

GovInvest’s mission is to help governments solve their unfunded pension, OPEB,
and debt problems, through unique software and simple, understandable
actuarial summaries.

We are currently seeking a lead backend developer, who, based on related
experience, and using mostly "out-of-the-box" cloud-based software, will help
design and implement a scalable high performance framework for real-time
calculations. Knowledge transfer and team development will be other important
aspects of this role.

We're also seeking multiple backend developers with strong quantitative math
skills (finance, statistics) and experience in performance languages like
Fortran and C++ to implement calculations based on specifications and
communications.

We're a small, growing team, fun loving with a good work-life balance.

Please send a brief note of why you're interested and how you're qualified to
dmason at govinvest com. From there, our process is a quick phone call, then
if appropriate an in-person interview with a detailed technical evaluation.

Thanks for your consideration!

------
Peroni
StreetTeam | Full-time | ONSITE | London, UK | £60k-£70k + equity |
[https://getstreetteam.com](https://getstreetteam.com)

StreetTeam is building a global platform that enables advocates to sell the
products they love to their friends. We're growing fast, breaking new ground
and are well funded by some of the best in the business. We need a Senior
Frontend Engineer to prototype, test, and engineer great customer experiences
as we look to decouple our monoliths and modernise our stack. Full spec:
[https://street-team.workable.com/jobs/358730](https://street-
team.workable.com/jobs/358730)

StreetTeam believes in freedom and ownership with the focus entirely on the
value you create – there are no set hours, meetings are optional and you can
take as much holiday as you need. We only care about the results you deliver.
We are free-thinking, fast learners who want to inspire change. Are you?

Email me directly if you fancy having a chat - stevie.buckley [at]
getstreetteam [dot] com

------
esquevin
Clustree | Data Software Engineer | Paris, France | Full-Time
[http://www.clustree.com](http://www.clustree.com)

Clustree's DNA is to put more of the human into human resources, thanks to
data. Trough our artificial intelligence SaaS solution for HR recommendations,
our algorithms collect, normalize and turn million of worldwide careerpath
into evidence-based matching. We are the first plaform deliver matching for
every step of employee life cycle, from recruitment to departure. Clustree
values passionnated and multi-skilled people who have the obsession to build a
disruptive product and to constantly go further to be as best as they can.
People at Clustree are builders. We are constantly iterating, solving
problems, and hard working together to accomplish our purpose. We value
excellence and definitely do have high standards.

[https://clustree.welcomekit.co/jobs/data-software-
engineer_p...](https://clustree.welcomekit.co/jobs/data-software-
engineer_paris)

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after four years, half of all schools in the US (65,000
schools) are using our platform. Our goals are much bigger than that, though.
We want to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of 120 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re looking for
engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Go, Node and React.
More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and passionate about
improving the way education works for everyone. In particular, we’re looking
for a security-focused software engineer: a creative thinker who’d be excited
to help keep students’ data safe.

Check us out at
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs), or check out
one of our recent product releases here:
[https://clever.com/products/badges](https://clever.com/products/badges)

------
pixelvita
Misix | Full Stack Developer | Milwaukee, WI | Onsite | Full-time

Misix is a data-driven marketing firm building, maintaining and managing a
variety of applications that lean heavily on all aspects of data-handling.

We are seeking a developer who: \- appreciates standards but enjoys a blank
canvas. \- is comfortable with CLI, SQL queries and pure JavaScript, with
interests in compilers. \- quickly and intuitively understand systems, and is
able to program in the large and small. \- isn't afraid to ask for help and
advice. \- has a deep thirst for knowledge, and is a constant student.

Stuff we use: \- Unix (Ubuntu, CentOS, macOS) \- Nginx, Apache \-
PHP/MySQL/Node/Python \- Docker

Skills and experience necessary for this role: \- Pure JavaScript programming
skills \- Demonstrated HTML, SASS/CSS programming skills \- Developing cross-
browser and cross-platform compatible solutions \- Demonstrated experience
with SQL/MySQL is preferable \- Demonstrated experience working with REST APIs
to produce dynamic web pages

Bonus: \- Appcelerator Titanium experience \- Rust, R, Elixir, LISP experience

Contact: misix.io, misix.com

------
catinka13
Appboy-New York-Full Time-Internship-ONSITE

Appboy is currently looking for full time software engineers to join their
team! Appboy is a NYC based start-up specializing in smart marketing
automation. Our powerful SDK and dashboard have enabled companies like Urban
Outfitters, Samsung, EPIX and iHeartMedia to create targeted marketing
campaigns to their users. Check out our open positions and feel free to apply!
If you have any additional questions please email Cat Espiritu at
cat.espiritu@appboy.com.

Mobile Engineer: [http://grnh.se/rb1c2v](http://grnh.se/rb1c2v)

Senior iOS Engineer: [http://grnh.se/kai1ny](http://grnh.se/kai1ny)

DevOps Engineer: [http://grnh.se/4n2o1s1](http://grnh.se/4n2o1s1)

Engineering Lead-Internal Tools:
[http://grnh.se/wlc8vr1](http://grnh.se/wlc8vr1)

Sr. Product Engineer: [http://grnh.se/sniw421](http://grnh.se/sniw421)

Sr. Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/6plc1d1](http://grnh.se/6plc1d1)

Sr. Software Engineer- Data Infra:
[http://grnh.se/j4ac5t1](http://grnh.se/j4ac5t1)

Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/nyija71](http://grnh.se/nyija71)

Software Engineer- Support: [http://grnh.se/x17dik1](http://grnh.se/x17dik1)

Engineering Intern: Please email cat.espiritu@appboy.com

------
balls187
Avalara | Frontend/UX Engineers | Durham, NC & Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Avalara builds software that simplifies government compliance for companies.
We started with sales-tax and have expanded to include cross-border commerce,
excise, and communication taxes. We're hiring engineers to build the customer
facing management portals for our various compliance products.

ExpressJS on AWS (via Terraform/Docker), and React/EmberJS for our front end.

Our interview is standard: A quick recruiter phone screen to get your details,
a technical phone screen followed by an in person interview loop with several
engineers on the team.

The roles I'm hiring for:

\- Lead UX Engineer (Seattle/Durham)

\- Senior UX Engineer (Seattle/Durham)

\- 2x Front-end Engineers (Durham)

If you're interested in finding out more, email me at alan.balasundaram at
avalara.com

We're also hiring for many other engineering roles for our other products as
well.

More information here: [https://www.avalara.com/about/jobs/job-
openings/?category=En...](https://www.avalara.com/about/jobs/job-
openings/?category=Engineering)

------
dabent
MedTech Exchange, Inc. | Atlanta, GA | ONSITE

We are a small, but growing healthcare IT company based in Atlanta, Georgia.
We’re looking for developers who are passionate about making fast, scalable,
and well-designed web interfaces for the healthcare industry. You will be
utilizing the latest web technologies to solve challenging problems, create
innovative web applications from the ground up and understand exactly what it
takes to create an outrageously good user experience while driving down the
costs of health care. As a member of the team you'll be designing and
developing new user interfaces as well as supporting our existing systems. As
an early hire, you'll have the chance to build new product and shape the
culture of our company as we grow.

We're looking for serious developers on both the front-end and server-side
(Java, Play Framework, Scala, Angular 2) -- people with some professional
experience (3 years or more) to join our team right now and be, or grow into,
technical leaders in short order.

Interested? Send your resume to hiring@medtechexchange.com

------
bflesch
StriveWire | Hamburg, Germany | On Site | Senior Full-Stack Engineer, Senior
Android/iOS Engineer

StriveWire is a leading platform for eSports tournaments. You can challenge
friends and strangers in our for-money video game matches. We're a rapidly
growing crossover between Facebook, Paypal and Online Poker in the eSports
industry with a truly international audience.

Our stack is React (flux architecture with babel and webpack) / Node.js
(hapi.js framework) / Websocket / PostgreSQL / Redis hosted on AWS.

We're looking for experienced people with formal education in computer science
or related fields to join our team in the above-mentioned roles with immediate
impact on our product. If you are a quick learner, great collaborator and want
to shape the future of eSports together with us, please get in touch!

We offer a great team and competitive salary with equity option. Please send
your CV, github url and references to beni@@strivewire.com. Internship
applications from EU citizens welcome.

keywords: on-site, e-sports, hearthstone, rocket league, league of legends,
e-sports

------
charlesgo
Alan | Paris, France | ONSITE, VISA | Full-stack software engineers |
jobs.alan.eu

We’re Alan, the first new health insurance in France in the past 30 years.

Some info about us (we raised 12m€ in seed last October):

\- [https://blog.alan.eu/alan-the-first-digital-health-
insurance...](https://blog.alan.eu/alan-the-first-digital-health-insurance-
company-in-france-59351fe3a411#.m28s1f4cq)

\- [https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/24/alan-wants-to-turn-
health-...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/24/alan-wants-to-turn-health-
insurance-into-software-as-a-service/)

We had a great end of year with tens of companies signed and a perennial
business model.

We are looking to grow our engineering team (which includes French and
Americans), with people from diverse horizons.

Our process includes a a couple chats with the CTO and an engineer, then a
full day of work with the team at the office in the liveliest neighborhood in
Paris.

Together we can change the way people experience healthcare. Contact us on
jobs.alan.eu or at jobs@alan.eu

------
hectormalot
IPsoft | cognitive implementation engineers | New York - Austin - Amsterdam -
Frankfurt - Madrid | full-time | ONSITE

We are looking for engineers to help bring our cognitive solution 'Amelia' to
our clients. The work consists of training and configuring the various modules
of the system, which ranges from training intent classifiers to encoding chat
processes to integrating with client systems for end to end fulfillment. An
importand part of the job is the ability to work with our clients in mixed
teams during the implementation.

Typically we look for:

\- interest in working with cognitive technologies

\- familiarity with JavaScript, Python, or Groovy

\- familiarity with basic Linux CLI tools

\- enjoys working with clients in mixed agile teams (we're relatively agile,
managing our projects in Jira)

Interview is phone screen followed by on-site with technical and personal
interviews (can be by VC if needed)

We are currently _not_ sponsoring Visas.

If you want to apply its best to do so via our website. For more information,
please feel free to reach out to me at Dennis.dereus (at our domain).

We are also looking for:

\- project managers

\- technical architects (US)

\- US Head of Delivery (to grow our team from 50 to 200 people)

------
shioyama
Degica | Tokyo, Japan | Full-time or part-time, Onsite |
[https://degica.com](https://degica.com) /
[https://komoju.com](https://komoju.com)

About us: Degica is a leading provider of Japanese digital commerce solutions.
Our e-commerce and digital payment technologies provide global businesses and
developers the access they need to grow and succeed in the Japanese market.

Openings: Back-end engineer

Stack: Ruby on Rails, Vue.js, AWS ECS / Docker, Nginx

We are a small dedicated team of engineers developing a payment platform
called Komoju ([https://komoju.com](https://komoju.com)) supporting a diverse
range of Asian payment options, used by companies such as Valve (Steam) and
Wargaming. The team is international with a mix of Japanese and English spoken
at the workplace (Japanese skill is not required).

Please send an email with some background on your interests along with a CV
and/or github / stackoverflow profile to: recruit AT degica DOT com.

------
alie
OpenMail | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

OpenMail, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is hiring!

DevOps Engineer: AWS, Python [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a340996ad4d4)

Data Analyst (A/B Testing): SQL, Strong Statistics background (Stats PhD
preferred) [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/8dd08a47-5e78-4250-bf08-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/8dd08a47-5e78-4250-bf08-8acf52385d17)

Data Analyst (Business Intelligence): SQL, Excel [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/3daafe6b-797f-4f9f-972e-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/3daafe6b-797f-4f9f-972e-b605c2f66a6f)

Software Engineer: Python [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b276e81ba6)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

OpenMail | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

OpenMail is also hiring in our Bellevue office!

Programmatic Partnership Manager: 5+ years digital marketing experience, 2+
years programmatic display ad experience [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/bf1b39f9-38e4-4103-88fe-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/bf1b39f9-38e4-4103-88fe-0a0e89f660b5)

------
yonasb
StackShare | San Francisco | Full-time | REMOTE OK (U.S. only)

StackShare helps developers make better technology decisions by showing you
which tools are used by the best engineering teams in the world, and why.
We're on a mission to create the best place for developers to share how
they're building software.

We recently released an exciting new product called Stack Match that allows
you to search for job opportunities based on your preferred tech stack:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12703679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12703679).
We've got an aggressive roadmap for the year, and we're now looking for a
Developer Evangelist to help us further support the StackShare community, as
well as a product designer to help us create these new products and give them
the polish they deserve.

We're a small distributed team of 5, spread out across the US (4 engineers +
me, the CEO). Our Stack: Ruby/Rails/React/PostgreSQL
[https://stackshare.io/stackshare](https://stackshare.io/stackshare)

Open Roles:

\- Developer Evangelist - $70K - $100K · 0.5 - 2.0%
[https://stackshare.io/match/jobs/stackshare-developer-
evange...](https://stackshare.io/match/jobs/stackshare-developer-evangelist)

\- Product Designer - $90K - $120K · 0.5 - 2.0%
[https://stackshare.io/match/jobs/stackshare-product-
designer](https://stackshare.io/match/jobs/stackshare-product-designer)

Apply via AngelList or email us at careers+HN@stackshare.io - if you're
emailing please include your resume and/or LinkedIn profile URL!

------
DesaiAshu
Make School | San Francisco | Onsite or Remote | Full-time

Make School was founded in 2012 to empower students to build and ship products
that impact their communities. Our core products include:

\- Product College - an accelerated 2 year college replacement program

\- Summer Academy - an 8 week program for students of all ages to build and
ship their own app

\- Swift CSP - a free CS curriculum that teaches iOS development designed for
AP Computer Science

Our talented and diverse team is working hard to change education and we could
use more players. We're currently hiring for several positions, including a
Ruby on Rails Engineer, iOS Product College Instructor and Engineer, iOS
Summer Academy Instructor, and more.

Make School offers competitive salaries, excellent benefits, lots of
networking opportunities, and a work environment where every employee has an
impact.

Apply here and mention Hacker News:
[https://www.makeschool.com/jobs](https://www.makeschool.com/jobs)

Reach out to sarah@makeschool.com with questions.

We've met some great people through HN and would love to meet more!

------
danpat
Mapbox | ONSITE in Washington D.C. or Berlin, Germany | Systems Engineer -
Directions | Full-Time | [http://www.mapbox.com/](http://www.mapbox.com/)

The Directions team at Mapbox is looking for someone to help grow our
navigation platform infrastructure. We have a core group working on routing
algorithms and traffic data analysis, and we need help growing the
infrastructure that runs that code (we develop and make heavy use of
[http://project-osrm.org/](http://project-osrm.org/)).

We use nodejs and AWS services extensively for our infrastructure, so
familiarity with those tools is a plus, but by no means a requirement. We like
adaptable people who aren't afraid to learn new skills, and bring new
perspectives to the table.

A bunch more details at:
[https://www.mapbox.com/jobs/553439/](https://www.mapbox.com/jobs/553439/) or
hit me up with any questions.

~~~
webmaven
I'm not able to apply at that URL (the modal dialog is just a grey box).

Is there an email entry point to the applicant queue?

~~~
danpat
Hmm, that's no good. I'll let our operations folks know right away.

In the meantime, you can email me at daniel@mapbox.com and I can manually add
you to our applicant tracking system.

------
nowarninglabel
Kiva | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Software Engineer and DevOps |
[http://kiva.org/careers](http://kiva.org/careers)

We're hiring someone who wants to make the world a better place with us
through working on the code and systems that serve www.kiva.org. We're a non-
profit helping to alleviate poverty through connecting lenders to borrowers
across the world and here at home. We offer awesome benefits including a
partner trip to anywhere we work for a week to meet our borrowers and
partners. We're looking for people with either strong financial system skills
for our back-end position or a DevOps candidates with strong AWS skills for
our Ops position. If those aren't your thing then we're also going to be
hiring for other positions later in the year, just shoot me an email (my
username at gmail) and let me know!
[http://kiva.org/careers](http://kiva.org/careers)

------
jmpz
Pandora | Oakland, CA | Full Time - Onsite

Pandora has a great opportunity for seasoned engineers with several years of
diverse experience, and a passion for learning and applying new technical
knowledge. You should have outstanding analytical and programming skills, with
a deep understanding of large-scale application development. You should have a
track record of building robust, scalable, multithreaded applications.

As a member of our highly motivated team you should be dedicated to excellence
and have a strong sense of personal responsibility. You place a high value on
automated testing and have experience writing your own unit, integration, and
acceptance tests.

At Pandora, we're a unique collection of engineers, musicians, designers,
marketers, and world-class sellers with a common goal: to enrich lives by
delivering effortless personalized music enjoyment and discovery. People—the
listeners, the artists, and our employees—are at the center of our mission and
everything we do. Actually, employees at Pandora are a lot like the service
itself: bright, eclectic, and innovative. Collaboration is the foundation of
our workforce, and we’re looking for smart individuals who are self-motivated
and passionate to join us. Be a part of the engine that creates the soundtrack
to life. Discover your future at Pandora!

We have two open positions on our Ad Yield team, where we are working with
Java, Hive/Hadoop, MemSQL, and React to build an Ad Analytics platform. Sr.
Software Engineer (Fullstack - Java):
[https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=ooYb4fwl](https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=ooYb4fwl)
Sr. Software Engineer (Fullstack - Big Data, ETL):
[https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=ozOo3fwy](https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=ozOo3fwy)

~~~
CosmicSeashell
Sounds awesome! I love Pandora and would be excited to help innovate with you.
I'm all about testing and ensuring the quality of the release.

MARK McQUILLEN LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/markmcquillen GitHub:
github.com/makdash49 AngelList: angel.co/mark-mcquillen >LANGUAGES AND
TECHNOLOGIES ● Proficient: JavaScript, ReactJS, Redux, Webpack, Babel,
Node.js, Express, Socket.io, Connect, Mocha, Expect, SQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB,
Firebase, Git, Heroku, AWS (S3), Gulp, jQuery, Unity, C#, Ruby, Ruby on Rails
● Exposure: Python, HTML5, CSS3, Sass >PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE So ware
Engineer | River Studios | San Francisco, CA Aug. 2015 - Aug. 2016 ● Optimized
daily developer workflow process by ~15% through implementing Smart Commits in
QA pipeline with GitHub and JIRA integrations. ● Tested 14 Unity virtual
reality builds with C# and JIRA providing detailed documentation for bug
reproduction. ● Reduced the VR setup time on Android devices by over 50% by
engineering automation tools using Python to download and install APKs from
Artifact Server. ● Wrote comprehensive test plans for Unity VR C# systems to
provide o shore development team with structure to test 100% of build
functionality. ● Constructed immersive, interactive and intuitive VR
experiences (MLK “I have a dream” and IceQuest) utilizing Unity and C# to
experiment with best locomotion mechanics in order to eliminate motion
sickness. Database Project Admin | Cornerstone Research | San Francisco, CA
Aug. 2006 - Apr. 2014 ● Assisted in client growth of 100% over 5 year period
through querying InterAction marketing DB to generate list reports of
potential client attorneys and their fields of expertise for firm advertising
campaigns. ● Queried Filesurf DB of over 100,000 digital documents to create
document lists included in litigation papers. ● Ensured accuracy of complex
economic litigation expert reports in cases worth up to $10 million by
formatting and proofreading to eliminate misunderstanding of content. QA
Analyst | LucasArts | San Rafael, CA Sep. 2005 - Jan. 2006 ● Analyzed PC game,
“Star Wars: Battlefront II” for gameplay, multiplayer performance, balance,
and level functionality to isolate flaws in geometry, behavior and user
experience (UX). >RECENT PROJECTS So ware Engineer | Gi Vote | live | code
Dec. 2016 Collaborative shopping platform that enables groups of users to
discover products they most prefer through live voting. ● Created dynamic
UI/UX compatible on 5 major browsers utilizing JavaScript, ReactJS, Redux and
Connect. ● Incorporated Amazon-Product-API into Node.js and Express RESTful
backend to display product information. ● Enabled real-time updates to all
users to be simultaneous utilizing Firebase database and event listeners. ●
Designed algorithm in JavaScript to calculate and display user individual and
sum all users’ vote percentages. So ware Engineer | IceQuest | live | code
Aug. 2016 Samsung Gear virtual reality game where players fly through a
mysterious world, explore and search for hidden treasure. ● Developed
locomotion mechanic using C# in Unity that minimizes motion sickness while
allowing freedom of movement within a three-dimensional space. ● Published on
the Oculus store with special access and blogged about the design process and
implementation. So ware Engineer | FeelsLike | live | code June 2015 Weather
platform for travelers to get a feel for the sights, sounds, tastes and smells
of a city relative to their hometown. ● Integrated Weather Underground,
Forecast.io, and Live Images API’s into Sinatra front-end and Ruby on Rails
back-end, combing 7000+ data points to make meaningful comparisons on D3.js
graphs. ● Located months when weather is similar in di erent cities by
designing comparison algorithm in JavaScript. >EDUCATION B.A. Film and Media
Studies, University of California at Santa Cruz San Francisco, CA 415.624.9934
markdmcq@gmail.com

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotar | Various positions | REMOTE

Providing all-in-one analytics and feedback for web and mobile sites, Hotjar
is a young startup that embraces remote working and personal development.

Big Data DevOps Engineer | Remote | European timezone |
[http://careers.hotjar.com/o/big-data-devops-engineer-
europe](http://careers.hotjar.com/o/big-data-devops-engineer-europe)

Front-end Developer | Remote | European timezone |
[http://careers.hotjar.com/o/frontend-developer-
europe](http://careers.hotjar.com/o/frontend-developer-europe)

Python Developer | Remote | European timezone |
[http://careers.hotjar.com/o/python-developer-
europe](http://careers.hotjar.com/o/python-developer-europe)

Full Stack Developer | Remote | European timezone |
[http://careers.hotjar.com/o/full-stack-developer-
europe](http://careers.hotjar.com/o/full-stack-developer-europe)

Hotjar Hero Engineer | Remote | European timezone |
[http://careers.hotjar.com/o/hotjar-hero-engineer-
europe](http://careers.hotjar.com/o/hotjar-hero-engineer-europe)

Hotjar Hero Engineer | Remote | US East Coast timezone |
[http://careers.hotjar.com/o/hotjar-hero-engineer-us-east-
coa...](http://careers.hotjar.com/o/hotjar-hero-engineer-us-east-coast)

DevOps Engineer | Remote | US timezone | [http://careers.hotjar.com/o/devops-
engineer-north-america](http://careers.hotjar.com/o/devops-engineer-north-
america)

------
slajax
Finn.ai | Senior Software Engineer | Vancouver, BC | ONSITE, FULLTIME |
[https://angel.co/finn-ai/jobs](https://angel.co/finn-ai/jobs)

Finn.ai is a small but rapidly growing fin-tech startup working in beautiful
Vancouver, BC. We are working with banking clients globally to deliver best in
class software products to their customers. We're looking for Senior Engineers
and Data Scientists to join our small but growing team in Vancouver BC.

In this role you will have a lot of influence over the technical direction of
our products. You will be iterating on our code base and helping design the
best practices that will ensure the product will scale. You will work directly
with the leadership team on defining requirements for the product.

If you are an enthusiastic, driven, self directed learner with experience
using JavaScript, Node.js, Python, RoR or something similar and want to be a
part of the next big thing in banking. Give us a shout! We look forward to
meeting you!

------
mostartech
Missouri Star Quilt Company | Full Stack PHP Developer | Full Time | Remote |
[https://www.missouriquiltco.com](https://www.missouriquiltco.com)

We’re an energetic, creative bunch of people who love what we do. Missouri
Star is the fastest growing employer in Northwest Missouri and we currently
employ over 400 people. Online, we offer the largest selection of pre-cut
fabrics in the world and our YouTube channel is the most popular hobby channel
on the web with over 2 million viewers a month! As a family-owned business, we
care about individuals and we’re dedicated to helping revitalize our hometown.
These jobs are about much more than quilting, they’re about building
community, sharing kindness, and encouraging creativity. Come see what we’re
all about.

If you're interested take a look:
[https://missouriquiltco.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=107](https://missouriquiltco.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=107)

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 450+ employees. 2014, we
raised $63M led by Institutional Venture Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica or remote)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

------
gogovan
Terminal 1 | Hong Kong | Full-time (relocation OK) | apply now at
https//www.tty1.co/#/companies/tty1 | 6+ openings!

Asia is on the rise, as everyone says. Number of startups has grown
substantially with huge amount of capital and talent swimming around. While VC
and different entities are actively helping promising startups to secure
sourcing, nothing much has been done on the human capital side. That's where
we come into play! If you are interested in helping our awesome clients
(including GoGoVan, a post series C startup) to help them strengthen their
winning team through machine learning technologies, let's have a chat.

Visit us and check out our clients on
[https://www.tty1.co/#/companies/tty1](https://www.tty1.co/#/companies/tty1)
[https://www.tty1.co/#/companies/gogovan](https://www.tty1.co/#/companies/gogovan)

------
AmberAg
Amber Agriculture | Software Engineer - Back End | San Francisco; Chicago|
Full-time, ONSITE | $55K – $95K, 0.5% – 2.5%

Define food traceability. Program and architect one of the world's largest and
smartest sensor systems. Interested in working with thousands of real-time
data points, creating enterprise platforms, and machine learning - this is the
position for you. As a core member of our startup team, you will help extend
and create minimal, redundant, fault-tolerant industrial data management
systems to support thousands of connected sensor devices (IoT) and front-end
users.

Position initially will be in the Bay Area of California for first year. Must
be flexible to move to Chicago, IL. Come join our team on this awesome journey
to protect our world's food supply!

Apply here -> [https://angel.co/amber-agriculture/jobs/202446-software-
engi...](https://angel.co/amber-agriculture/jobs/202446-software-engineer-
back-end)

------
AmberAg
Amber Agriculture | Embedded Systems Engineer | San Francisco; Chicago| Full-
time, ONSITE | $55K – $95K, 0.5% – 2.5%

Define food traceability. Program and design one of the world's smallest and
smartest sensor systems. Interested in ultra low power sensing(we're talking
nA,uA,and mA here!), mesh networks, and automation(IoT) - this is the position
for you. As a core member of our startup team, you will help extend and create
“bulletproof” firmware for robust, ultra-low power connected sensors and
architect fault tolerant network infrastructure between our connected devices.

Position initially will be in the Bay Area of California for first year. Must
be flexible to move to Chicago, IL. Come join our team on this awesome journey
to protect our world's food supply!

Apply here -> [https://angel.co/amber-agriculture/jobs/202432-embedded-
syst...](https://angel.co/amber-agriculture/jobs/202432-embedded-systems-
engineer)

------
konnectkit
Wavefront | Senior Software Engineer - Java | Palo Alto | ONSITE,
www.wavefront.com

Wavefront is rapidly defining the cloud application monitoring market with
metrics analytics, a different and better way to ensure performance and
reliability of the cloud and modern applications. Wavefront’s SaaS solution
uses a massively scalable approach pioneered at Google and refined at Twitter
that is now available to everyone. Wavefront delivers to tech ops, devops, and
development personnel the combination of the most powerful query language in
monitoring, running against a unified, full detail, big data metrics store in
real-time with no limits. All of this capability is backed by an experienced
enterprise team. Our customers include SaaS leaders like Box, Workday, Intuit,
Groupon, Lyft, DoorDash, and Postmates. We also just closed Series B funding
of 52 million.

If you're looking to solve big data analytics problems while being an early
member of the backend team, please contact me at kit@wavefront.com.

------
k_donald
Bloomberg - NYC Full Time Opportunities

The Feeds Infrastructure team delivers the world's most reliable, timely and
accurate financial data. To do this, we write high performance, well-factored,
scalable and testable C++ code that more than 4,500 developers rely on to
provide the core foundation and data required for their applications. We're
hiring experienced C++ engineers - apply at
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/55314](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/55314)
if you want to join us.

 __Note that I posted just one group at Bloomberg. There are tons of other
opportunities available and I’m willing to help you search for the right spot
in the company. You can search for all our job openings on our careers site or
email your resume to me @ kdonald1@bloomberg.com (put hackernews in the
subject line) and I will do my best to help you find a job here that matches
your skillset and interests.

------
kadutoufour
Gameloft | Online Developer | Montreal | Full time position | ONSITE | open to
help with relocation |
[https://www.gameloft.com/en/](https://www.gameloft.com/en/)

Reporting to the local Online team lead, the successful candidate will be in
charge of development, support and maintenance of the code libraries and
available tools for all Gameloft games, including those that relate to
authentication, interactions with social networks, as well as messaging and
multiplayer services. Working in collaboration with teams from all over the
world, they must manage an influx of updates and patches for a variety of
codebases (mainly Python and Java).

* Gameloft has one of the largest online-services platforms in the video-game industry, with 20 million daily active players and more than 10 billion requests per day registered to its data centres.

Apply Here : [http://smrtr.io/qN0G1w](http://smrtr.io/qN0G1w)

------
temuze
Moat | Software Engineer | New York City | FULLTIME, INTERNS, ONSITE

Moat is an adtech startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

Moat Analytics measures content and advertisements for many of the most
trafficked websites on the Internet. Most new ad deals require third party
measurement and for many of the top brands and websites, Moat's metrics are
the go-to. We were one of the first companies to begin measuring ad
viewability and we helped make these metrics a standard in the online ad
industry. We handle over 19 billion impressions a day and tackle large
scalability problems every day.

2) Search

Moat Search tells you who's advertising where online. We give advertisers,
publishers and other adtech companies an overview of the entire online ad
ecosystem (kind of like the Bloomberg of the ad world). Our customers can see
their competitors' ad campaigns, find prospects by seeing the clients of
similar companies or see trends in the industry before anyone else. We have a
free product, moat.com and a premium product, Moat Pro.

We recently raised $50M and we're still growing very quickly:

[http://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-
help-d...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-help-develop-
digital-ad-currency-1458554401)

Both technical and non-technical openings can be found at
[http://moat.com/jobs](http://moat.com/jobs). Among other things, we're
looking for frontend/backend/fullstack engineers, devops engineers, and
security engineers.

The interview process involves a short coding assignment, 1-2 phone interviews
and onsite.

Questions? Email me at rodrigo.menezes <at> moat.com

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Android Developer | SF | ONSITE [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-developer/)

Angaza enables off-grid energy products to be financed in emerging markets.
Your work means more families turning on electricity for the first time each
night:

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-
cl...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-cl...).

We're a for-profit company, post-series A, with our technical team based in
San Francisco. Right now, we're looking to add a developer focused on Android.
Our mobile software is used by agents selling and servicing off-grid solar
installations in more than a dozen countries. You can lead its development as
we continue to rapidly expand.

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-developer/) [San Francisco]

We're also hiring a number of other roles in Nairobi, e.g.:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/director-of-
sales/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/director-of-sales/) [San Francisco +
Nairobi]

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/senior-account-
manager/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/senior-account-manager/) [Nairobi]

Our hiring process typically involves a phone conversation, a small home
project, and an on-site interview. We don't believe in gotcha logic puzzles or
adversarial whiteboard exercises, and we give you specific constructive
feedback wherever possible.

------
karthiks25
Craft.co | Chief Data Scientist | San Francisco | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://craft.co](https://craft.co)

Craft is an early stage technology company with the ambition and drive to
build a global platform, with experienced founders (2 startups, 1 exit) and
investment from outstanding investors from Silicon Valley and U.K. Our culture
is highly flexible and agile, incorporating a very productive offshore team in
Minsk, and growing offices in San Francisco Bay Area and London. Our concept
has received significant validation from users, customers, suppliers and
partners, confirming that we are "build[ing] something people want". We are
now building out our executive team with key early hires, passionate about
innovating at the frontiers of data aggregation, curation, management and
machine learning with the ability to shape and strongly influence the
evolution of the company.

If you are interested, please contact us at recruiting@craft.co

------
josh_carterPDX
BrightWork | Full-Stack Javascript Engineer | Portland, Or. | Full-Time On-
Site

At BrightWork, you will be working with a first class team building the next
generation backend PAAS. We believe in API first development and have built a
platform that allows developers to build applications quickly. On the platform
you can model your schemas and deploy your API in less than 30 seconds with
guaranteed availability and reliability for your users. If you’re a front end
developer looking to build a full stack solution in record time then look no
further. BrightWork allows you to building your own RESTful API, integration
with 3rd party APIs including Email, Object Storage, User Authentication,
Payments and pretty much everything else you need to build a great app.

For more information: [https://angel.co/brightwork-1/jobs/146020-full-stack-
javascr...](https://angel.co/brightwork-1/jobs/146020-full-stack-javascript-
engineer)

~~~
davidw
You should write out 'Oregon', because searching for 'OR' is basically
impossible.

------
thomas-d
Genomics plc | [https://www.genomicsplc.com/](https://www.genomicsplc.com/) |
Oxford, UK | Fulltime | ONSITE Genomics plc is an ambitious genome analytics
business formed in 2014 by four leading scientists at the University of
Oxford. There will be an explosion in human genomic data linked to health and
other phenotypic outcomes and the company’s vision is to bring together these
data and develop sophisticated analytical methods for its interpretation in
various scientific contexts.

We are seeking a Data Visualization Developer to work on our platform for the
statistical interpretation of genetic data.

This role is based in our central Oxford office, and further information can
be found at [https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-
us/](https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/). Applications consisting of a
cover letter and CV should be sent to recruitment@genomicsplc.com.

------
ramikhalaf
Workpop | Santa Monica, CA | Software Engineer, Front End Engineer, Data
Scientist | Full-time, onsite, (Relocation bonus, Visa Transfer, TN) |
www.workpop.com | 5+ openings

Workpop is a well capitalized startup based in Santa Monica backed by amazing
investors like Dan Scholnick, Joe Lonsdale, Aaron Levie, Dave Morin, David
Tisch, Evan Williams and Biz Stone just to name a few. We are streamlining
hiring and HR for SMB's and their employees. We are looking for mission
driven, talented and passionate software engineers (bonus points for strong
front end skills) to join our growing team. Help us build a clean, modern HR
platform focused on connecting small and medium business owners with their
employees.

You can apply here
[https://www.workpop.com/jobs/64oY9i6iFYPmDGSDg](https://www.workpop.com/jobs/64oY9i6iFYPmDGSDg)
and mention hackernews, or reach out to me at 'rami' at 'workpop.com'

------
slvrspoon
Abine ([http://abine.com](http://abine.com)) Online Privacy & Identity|
Software Engineers | Boston MA or Remote | Part or Full-time, REMOTE, ONSITE,

Abine builds consumer privacy / security software for everyday web and mobile
users. If you're interested in affecting change here, speak up: jobs at abine
dotcom.

------
CharlieBili
Bili| London | Full-time | Onsite| CTO Full stack developer|
[https://bili.uk.com/](https://bili.uk.com/)

Bili is a unique online platform which enables teachers to connect their
students to peers abroad to communicate regularly and with purpose in a secure
environment. Since launching in September we have a user base of 45 schools
across the world, and over 3500 students.

The website is written in PHP with a Laravel framework, and we need to bring
development in house as we refine the product, move towards automation of
partnership creation between schools, and monetisation. As the first technical
member of the Bili team, this role requires both leadership in terms of
strategy and innovation, and work in the trenches bringing these innovations
into reality.

Please find job posting at : [https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/cto-at-
bili](https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/cto-at-bili)

------
guha
Onai | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS, POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS

Onsite in Silicon Valley (preferred) or San Diego, with remote a possibility
depending on role

Interview process: Video calls if you're distant or an in-person visit if
you're local.

We are developing high-performance algorithms for truly big data, video
analysis, NLP, and more. We solve deep technical challenges and are building
offerings relevant to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields.
We are currently open to engineers with solid experience in CUDA, Mesos, deep
neural networks, Scala, Clojure, and/or ScalaJS and React Native, as well as
to enthusiastic developers who might lack this precise experience but are
eager and able to learn. We also welcome interest from postdoctoral
researchers or senior graduate students. We are interested in solving problems
efficiently, and our polyglot architecture includes C++, Clojure, Scala, and
Python.

We do not presently have openings for undergraduates (B.Sc. students).

Contact info@onai.com.

------
w8rbt
Virginia Cyber Range | Blacksburg, VA | Cloud Application Developer | REMOTE |
[https://listings.jobs.vt.edu/postings/71822](https://listings.jobs.vt.edu/postings/71822)

The Virginia Cyber Range is a Commonwealth of Virginia initiative with a
mission to enhance cybersecurity education in our high schools, colleges, and
universities. The Cyber Range will provide an extensive courseware repository
for educators and a cloud-hosted environment for hands-on cybersecurity labs
and exercises for students.

The Virginia Cyber Range was proposed by Governor McAuliffe in spring 2016 as
part of his vision to boost Virginia’s cybersecurity industry through
strategic educational investments. The Cyber Range is led by an executive
committee representing public institutions that are nationally recognized
centers of academic excellence in cybersecurity within the Commonwealth.

If interested, please apply at the link above and mention Hacker News.

------
TChiring
TrueCar | Santa Monica, CA - San Francisco, CA - Austin, TX | Full Time

TrueCar is hiring Engineers with interest in the below technologies and more
at our HQ in Santa Monica

* Rails

* React

* Angular

* AWS

* Data Engineers (Java/Hadoop or Ruby)

* DevOps / Site Reliability / Infrastructure Engineers

* QA / Software Development Engineers in Test (SDET)

We acquired the talent of quite a few Carwoo (YCS09) alums a little over a
year ago. We've been around for 10 years and went public 1 year ago. The
company has big plans for the coming years and is looking for good developers
to help us grow. See [http://careers.true.com](http://careers.true.com) for
the full scoop.

* We prefer you work with us in-person in Santa Monica, San Francisco, or Austin. We'll handle most visa situations.

* Benefits are exceptional:Your health premiums are 100% paid for, we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions), and give stock options. We also pay for your gym membership (up to $50/month) and have catered lunches every Wednesday.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air and plenty of food options. Our SF office is right off the Montgomery BART station with 360 degree views of downtown and the bay.

* A meaningful subset of some of the technologies we use: Ruby on Rails, React, AWS, React, Flask, Redis, MySQL, Hadoop, and Elasticsearch (the whole ELK stack).

* VISAS are handled under the right circumstances.

Send an email to me (Brett) (bemma AT truecar.com) with your resume and/or
GitHub profile. Even if you're not applying but just have questions, drop me a
line

------
ultrasandwich
Edenspiekermann | Front-end developer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full-time |
VISA [https://www.edenspiekermann.com](https://www.edenspiekermann.com)

We are designers, developers, researchers, writers, creators and facilitators
from more than 18 nations. We are working on international projects such as
Zeit Magazin Online the Red Bull Music Academy, the City of Amsterdam,
FontShop, and loads more.

Looking for a front-end developer to join our Berlin office. Equal parts
Javascript (node & React), Sass, and general front-end architecture. Lots of
room to work on big and small code bases alike. We've got an increasing focus
on open source and giving back too
([https://github.com/edenspiekermann](https://github.com/edenspiekermann))

There's no job posting on the website, but we're looking :)

Feel free to ask me (Eric) anything or send over some work examples at
e.schaefer[[at]]de.edenspiekermann.com

------
RemonvG
Amazon Infosec - Infrastructure | System Development Engineer, Senior Software
Engineer in Machine Learning, Software Development Engineer with Security
passion | The Hague, NETHERLANDS| Full-time | ONSITE, VISA & Relocation|

Building a new team securing with our tools one of worlds largest corporate
networks. Link:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/466600](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/466600)
(general job req, type is flexible)

Amazon.com - Infrastucture security is looking for experienced Systems
Engineers/Software devs to ensure that our infrastructure is designed and
implemented to the high standards required to maintain and enhance customer
trust. You will participate in the design, build and deployment of security-
focused infrastructure as well as provide consultation, architectural review,
risk analysis, vulnerability testing and security reviews of many elements of
Amazon’s systems.

~~~
Manikandan
Hi, Is there a better way to reach out to you?

------
jfpoole
Primate Labs | [http://www.primatelabs.com/](http://www.primatelabs.com/) |
Full-Time, Interns Onsite | Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Primate Labs is looking for an enthusiastic software developers to join our
team. As a Benchmark Software Developer you will contribute to Geekbench, our
industry-standard benchmark for desktop and mobile systems. This is a great
position for developers interested in computer performance, high-level and
low-level software optimization, and cross-platform development.

We're looking for developers with experience with C++ and the STL. Experience
with C++11, GPU Compute APIs (e.g., OpenCL or CUDA), and code optimization and
profiling tools are a plus, but by no means necessary.

Benefits include competitive salary and vacation time, medical and dental
benefits, and flexible work hours.

These positions are onsite in our Toronto, Ontario office. Interested? Send an
email to jobs@primatelabs.com to apply or for more information.

------
antmachine
Ruby on Rails Developer | Bellingham, WA | Salary DOE

We’re looking for someone with a passion for programming and for writing
beautiful code. You will join a team of exceptional developers building custom
tools and web applications for the real estate industry. We are committed to
simple, functional, and powerful user interfaces, API’s, and information
storage systems.

Our company is located in Bellingham, WA. Home to WWU, Bellingham is a
beautiful waterfront city nestled between Puget Sound and the Cascade
mountains. Life here means access to the mountains and the sea providing an
abundance of outdoor activities including skiing, mountain biking, hiking,
sailing, kayaking, fishing, and wildlife viewing. A progressive city with lots
to do, Bellingham is an ideal location to live and work!

Requirements: 2+ years of direct experience in RoR Understanding of front-end
technologies, such as JavaScript, HTML5, and CSS3 Understanding of the syntax
of Ruby and its nuances A knack for writing clean, readable Ruby code Git
experience

We offer: Open, collaborative workspaces A fully stocked kitchen Professional
experience working on a team as well as experience using Git, Visual Studio
Online, and other development tools

Submit your resume (and optionally cover letter) to us. thomas@benkinney.com
(he's our talent dude). We also encourage you to provide links to your GitHub
or StackExchange profile, your LinkedIn page, sites or apps you've built, etc.

Brivity: [https://www.brivity.com/](https://www.brivity.com/) ActiveRain:
[http://activerain.com/](http://activerain.com/) KWKLY:
[http://kwkly.com/](http://kwkly.com/) Blossor:
[https://www.blossor.com](https://www.blossor.com)

------
jablack
Evidation Health | San Mateo, CA | Full-time, ONSITE |
[http://www.evidation.com/careers](http://www.evidation.com/careers)

We are a small, mission-driven team that’s building products that put
individuals in control of their health information, empowering everyone to
participate in better health outcomes. Our Achievemint platform provides
members with real cash rewards for their participation in healthier living
when they share their health data and participate in virtual clinical studies.
We are solving product, design, and engineering challenges related to
operating at scale, handling information securely, and crafting delightful
user experiences.

Check out our user-facing product here:
[https://www.achievemint.com](https://www.achievemint.com)

We're looking for software engineers (full stack, frontend, and backend) of
varying seniority levels. Please see our careers page to apply!

------
casey_lang
Daily Burn | Software Engineer, DevOps | New York, Austin | REMOTE

We're looking to add a new member to our infrastructure team here at Daily
Burn. We're still a small team so this role has a lot of responsibility and
opportunity for growth. The team is responsible for keeping the site live and
developing tools to aid deployment. To do this we use:

\- Rails

\- Go

\- Ansible

\- The Hashicorp Stack (Terraform, Packer, Vagrant, Consul)

\- Google Cloud Platform

In the coming year our projects will include:

\- Ephemeral isolated staging environments

\- Chatops

\- Autoscaling

\- Vault integration

Daily Burn is a fitness company with a focus on getting everyday people back
into shape. We have a live show we film daily as well as a back catalog of
hundreds of original workouts. Everyday we get messages from users sharing the
changes they've made in their lives not every company can say the same. If
fitness is an area of interest for you this is a great place to get involved
in changing peoples lives.

As a member of our team you'll get:

* Gym membership

* Yearly conference and travel budget

* Your pick of development hardware

* Access to all the corporate benefits of IAC

If this sounds interesting to you, reach out to me directly:
casey@dailyburn.com

------
jetcom
Iterable ([https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)) - San Francisco, CA -
ONSITE

Come join Iterable. We're 36 people bringing the growth hacking tools that
consumer internet companies like Google/Twitter/Facebook build internally to
other large-scale companies. We aim to build the best user growth engine on
the planet. It's crazy how messaging and email usage are changing, but the
technology and capabilities haven't caught up to the 21st century.

Our team of hackers and thinkers is from quant
finance/Twitter/Google/Yahoo/Zynga/Khan Academy/Palantir/CMU/MIT, (we built
large parts of Twitter's growth systems). One of our top level goals is to
build a uniquely fun and growth oriented company culture. Knowledge sharing in
any capacity is highly valued here -- are you interested in prediction markets
or PGP encryption? Do you enjoy teaching posture techniques or purely
functional data structures to others? We pair program, design together, and
generally create a learn-and-teach environment here. This is an opportunity to
join a super-fast growing startup, in a huge market and with a great team,
while it's still early.

If you're interested in coming on board, you can help with some challenges we
face:

    
    
      - Scale our messaging API
      - Design and write performant, beautiful, asynchronous interfaces 
      - Write software to build machine learned user models 
      - Make data visualizations for our email and user data 
      - Design an immutable deployment infrastructure for our platform

Some aspects of our culture that make us different:

    
    
      - We are all very focused on self improvement 
      - Our company has egalitarian and transparent values (work when you want, on what you want) 
      - We are chill & empathetic people 
      - The company is completely transparent

Technologies you'll work with:

    
    
      - Scala
      - Elasticsearch
      - Postgres
      - Redis
      - ES6
      - AngularJS
      - Play Framework
      - RabbitMQ
    

You'll get to work with us at our new office at 3rd & Harrison in San
Francisco. If this sounds like an interesting and fun opportunity for you,
please email us at aXRzYXVuaXhzeXN0ZW0raG5AaXRlcmFibGUuY29t or take a look at
our open positions here:
[https://iterable.com/company/careers](https://iterable.com/company/careers)

------
madprops
Indhabought Technologies | Istanbul | Senior Backend Engineer | ONSITE

Indabought is a high performance technology company settled for the high
energy market right here in the heart of Istanbul. We are looking for a very
creative individual with more than 10 years of experience in the field of big
data.

We offer competitive salary and a great office environment with free sodas and
breakfast every thurdsday. Being only 2 hours from great beaches, the location
is great for exploring once a week as well as being around a rising technology
culture that is creating one of the most exciting solutions on the planet.

Applicant must have an in-depth understanding of routine based programming and
right wing deployment on a variety of architectures and network
configurations. Must have a verified knowledge of long polling peer to peer
communication backend system creation and bring an enthusiastic yet helpful
attitude to the table.

If you're interested in joining send an email to ineedthisjob@indhabought.com

------
andytw
ThoughtWorks | Senior Developers, Lead Developers, Infrastructure Developers
(DevOps) | Full Time | On Site | VISA transfer OK | www.thoughtworks.com/

LOCATIONS: New York, New York; Atlanta, Georgia; Chicago, Illinois; Dallas,
Texas; Denver, Colorado; San Francisco, California

OPENINGS: Senior Developers (all locations); Lead Developers (all locations);
Infrastructure Developers (DevOps) (all locations)

ABOUT US: As technology consultants, we work with a variety of clients that
hire us to solve complex and interesting problems. We believe in change
through delivery and collaborate with client teams to build world-class
technology that breaks through traditional enterprise models.

Each client we work with gives us a new perspective and a broad exposure to
different technologies, which leads to a pretty unlimited learning
environment. We are constantly questioning the status-quo, innovating, and
delivering. If you have a passion for exploring new technologies, chances are
you’ll fit right in.

Our developers have been contributing code to major organizations and open
source projects for over 25 years now. They’ve also been writing books,
speaking at conferences, and helping push software development forward --
changing companies and even industries along the way.

TECHNOLOGY: We don't have a tech stack – our clients do. The nature of
consulting means that the languages we code in and technical environments vary
from project to project. ThoughtWorks looks for individuals with expertise in
multiple technologies, but most importantly, those who are always willing to
learn more. Keywords: java, ruby, javascript, c#.net, scala, clojure, python,
ios, android, continuous integration (CI), continuous delivery (CD), cloud,
docker, Platform as a Service (PaaS), Test Driven Development (TDD), agile,
lean

APPLY: Visit www.thoughtworks.com/careers to learn more and apply.

------
merrickread
Turnstyle | Toronto | Senior Front End Engineer | Full Time & ON SITE |
[https://getturnstyle.com/careers](https://getturnstyle.com/careers)

We are looking for a Senior Front-End Engineer who is motivated to tackle
building complex web applications. We are looking for someone who can bring
UI/UX designs to life while maintaining a robust client architecture.

You will be taking a leading role on our Front End team, working with the
Design, Product, and Back End teams to build the next generation of our
product.

Our development team is a very open team and we believe in progression through
strong ideas, not big egos.

We are highly collaborative, everyone here is very approachable and happy to
share their knowledge.

Personally, I have been working here for 2 years and can say it's an amazing
place and culture to be a part of.

If you're at all interested send me a message or hit apply under the job
posting on our site (it links to my email).

I'm happy to chat about the role.

------
s3nnyy
Ginetta | Frontend Engineer: Modular CSS + Javascript | Zurich | EU passport
only or Swiss work permission holders only

This might be a exciting, very well-paid opportunity (almost bay-area after-
tax salary). Ginetta is a boutique web agency specialized in human-centered
design and development. We build websites and mobile apps that set new
standards in user experience.

The experiences we create are fast, simple and beautiful. While we focus on
the user, we talk business: Through our work, we help our clients thrive in a
connected world. We value people over deadlines. We offer a respectful,
creative and result-oriented environment in which you can perform at your
highest level. We work hard, sweat the details, and celebrate our progress
with drinks at the end of the week.

In these two roles (1. modular CSS, 2. Javascript), you are responsible for
building large web applications. You will design and implement clean and
robust client side architectures. You will work with a team of remarkably
talented and dedicated designers, researchers and developers to help our
clients define and meet their project goals.

Your code reflects your consideration for both end users and fellow
developers. You are familiar with the latest web technologies, such as node,
angular, grunt, bower, karma, protractor, selenium, sass and git. You are
passionate about the web but find value in life beyond the screen. You feel
comfortable working with a small team in a fast-paced environment.

We value potential over experience. We expect you to be honest, smart and
daring. You see feedback as an opportunity to grow. You are keen to learn and
eager to succeed. Hiring process:

\- Resume / code-check

\- Phone call (getting to know each other)

\- Onsite day (half a day)

Send a mail with your Github or / and resume to:

jobs@ginetta.tech

~~~
xcubic
I sent an email the other day. If interested, how long does it usually take to
receive a reply to the first email?

------
mariano54
Token | Software Developer | SF | ON PREMISE

Token is a Silicon Valley based technology company serving the financial
industry. We have developed the technology needed to create a standard
internet protocol to securely and instantly exchange value. We are a company
of highly talented and energetic professionals committed to providing the best
solutions possible to our customers. Our impressive team combines years of
highly successful execution and innovation in both the technology and banking
sectors. Our CEO, Steve Kirsch, has invented several ground-breaking Internet
technologies and has had multiple billion-dollar exits. Token’s CTO, Yobie
Benjamin, was formerly the Global CTO at Citigroup where he was responsible
for the processing of quadrillions of dollars a year in payments.

We're looking for iOS, web, backend, security, and full stack engineers. Our
technologies include (Swift, Node, React, Java, Kubernetes, and AWS).

Job listings: token-inc.zhire-zuman.com

------
sikhnerd
Pyze | Senior Backend Developers | Redwood City, CA | Full-Time | Onsite, VISA
considered

We are a growing and fully funded company and are looking to hire our ninth
employee. We're looking for someone who cares about making a huge impact in
making mobile app publishers create and grow successful and thriving mobile
app businesses. We've built a business intelligence platform for mobile apps
that automates and personalizes user engagement to drive stickiness and usage.

We work with Java, Scala, Kafka, Storm, Spark, Cassandra, Redis and much more.
Experience in these areas is a big plus.

We are looking for backend engineers with big data and scaling experience,
with some familiarity with our toolset. Nice to have experience working with
one or more of the following: R, Java-ML, etc.

You can check out our jobs page [http://pyze.com/jobs-at-
pyze.html](http://pyze.com/jobs-at-pyze.html) or reach out to me directly
muntek+hn @ pyze.com

------
duncan_bayne
Cogent | Software and Product people! | Melbourne (Australia), VISA |
[http://cogent.co/careers/](http://cogent.co/careers/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrtDb88suvw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrtDb88suvw)

We're always looking for people who are smart and play nice with others to get
things done. We're more interested in what you've been creating than how many
degrees you have.

Here's our co-founder and MD, Marty Andrews, speaking about one of the visible
consequences of our focus on values, open salaries:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf5r4yLTc9k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf5r4yLTc9k)

We are currently seeking people for the following roles:

\+ Mid-Level Software Developer - Ruby, Java, .NET, FrontEnd, AWS

\+ Principal Product Manager

\+ Senior Software Developer - Ruby, Java, .NET, FrontEnd, AWS

Get in touch with Ruby (yes, that's really her name!) at ruby@cogent.co :)

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Simple Storage Service (S3) | Software Engineer |
Seattle, WA (ONSITE)

Come and join S3's backend storage data plane team: * Senior Software
Development Engineer, S3:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389223](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389223)
* Software Development Engineer, S3:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389224](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389224)

You can also email me your resume - wantony [AT] amazon.com. Please add 'HN'
to the subject. (*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or
recent college grads. For internships or recent college grads positions please
apply here: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-
tech](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-tech)

------
yankcrime
DataCentred | [http://www.datacentred.co.uk](http://www.datacentred.co.uk) |
Manchester, UK | Cloud System Engineers | Full-time, onsite but remote
considered

DataCentred operate a public cloud platform based on OpenStack and Ceph, as
well as datacentre colocation based at a facility in MediaCity, Manchester UK.

We're recruiting for a couple of positions, both of which will centre around
developing and maintaining the cloud platform using tools such as Puppet,
Ansible, Docker, Jenkins, InfluxDB, and so on.

If you're passionate about open source software, have production experience of
OpenStack, and are interested in helping deliver a best-of-breed cloud
platform using technologies such as these then we'd love to hear from you.

More details here: [http://www.datacentred.co.uk/senior-cloud-systems-
engineer/](http://www.datacentred.co.uk/senior-cloud-systems-engineer/)

------
mrspeaker
Project September | DevOps | NYC, New York | Full-time, On Site |
earle@projectseptember.com

Project September is a startup founded by one of the founders of Gilt Groupe.
We're making the world's most popular images shoppable - initially focusing on
"influencers", photographers, make-up artists and the like.

We're building a technology team to match the capabilities and success of our
founders and advisory board. You'd work alongside a group of people who love a
good tech challenge, who've written a total of four tech books, spoken at
dozens of conferences, committed code to dozens of very well known open source
projects, and are all around good and interesting people.

We're looking for an DevOps engineer with experience in managing cloud
infrastructure (AWS & Azure), running and maintaining JVM based applications
(backend stack is all Scala), NoSQL datastores such as Cassandra, container
orchestration system such as Kubernetes.

------
mdoyle13
DoStuff | ONSITE | US | Full - Time | Full Stack Rails Developer |
[http://dostuffmedia.com](http://dostuffmedia.com)

DoStuff is a network of local media properties run by local teams. 4 million
people across 21 cities use our local daily emails, apps, websites & social
handles to answer the question: “What am I going to do tonight?” We’re a small
team that works on several Ruby (Rails, Sinatra) products. We wear many hats
and enjoy jumping around from deep into a cloud server all the way to CSS on
the front end.

Requirements:

2+ years professional Ruby on Rails experience

Strong understanding of MVC and separation of logic

Passion for writing efficient and reliable Ruby

Experience working in JS frameworks (we use Backbone.js and Handlebars)

Strong HTML, CSS, SASS and Javascript Skills

Proficiency with Git

An eye for making usable UI/UX

Experience integrating with various APIs

A love of live music, having fun, and the desire to do something big

Passion for learning and always striving to make things better

You currently live in Austin, TX or are moving here and have full time
availability

Nice To Haves:

Rails 3 knowledge

REST API building & maintenance across several product needs

Basic understanding of Russian doll caching strategies

Provisioning and managing cloud instances (EC2, ElastiCache, RDS, etc)

Experience using Redis & Resque

MySQL experience in query monitoring, tuning and indexing improvements

Email us at jobs@dostuffmedia.com, call yourself a Ruby Developer and tell us
why you’d like to join our mission.

------
liangzan
Courex - www.storeviva.com | VP Engineering | Singapore | Full/Flexi-time

# What the company does

Courex is a 7 year old ecommerce logistics company driven by technology. We
help our customers manage their supply chain so they can focus on selling. We
do the following \- last mile delivery \- warehousing \- omnichannel
integration

Our operations is driven by technology. Some interesting stuff \- We run a
hybrid crowd-sourced(uber style) + fixed fleet model. \- We built an automated
parcel dimension measurement machine using Kinect \- We have autonomous robots
coming in 2017 to pick and sort parcels

Experience a different sort of scale. Not bits and bytes, but parcels,
machines and people. Your work affects the real world.

# What the job entails

We are looking for someone to lead the inventory management or omnichannel
products.ur tech stack is Node.js/PHP/Scala/Ruby. We allow our engineers to
work from home a few days every week.

# Contact

No formal qualifications needed. Please email zan+hn@courex.com.sg if you are
interested.

------
yunhakim
Simple Habit | Hiring Engineering Lead & Software Engineers | San Francisco,
CA, USA | ONSITE Full-time | www.simplehabitapp.com/jobs

Simple Habit is looking for experienced, passionate software engineers to join
our small team! You’ll be one of our early engineers. Some of the roles we
have available are: Engineering Lead, iOS developer, Android developer, Full
stack web developer (Python, Django, Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible).

Simple Habit is one of the fastest growing companies in health and fitness
space. Named by Business Insider as one of best 27 startups launched in 2016
and backed by YCombinator, Simple Habit is the best meditation app for busy
people. Simple Habit has 5 minute personalized meditations for all kinds of
life situations, including for the morning before going to work, before an
important meeting, dealing with co-workers, and long commutes.

Send your resume/github account to jobs at simplehabitapp dot com.

------
dannyrosen
Kemp Technologies | New York, Limerick / Ireland | Product Managers, QA
Engineers, Solutions Architects, Customer Support, Network Engineers | Full-
Time, Onsite

What we do: We make some of the best Application Delivery Control technology
in the world that is easily deployable, in real time; anywhere, anytime and on
any platform.

Who we are: KEMP Technologies is one of the fastest growing ADC vendors in the
world with over 26,000 customers (including NASA, Apple, EA, Fender, Dyson,
SONY & NYPD) and offices in New York, Long Island, Santa Clara, Limerick,
Hannover and Singapore. KEMP was ranked #1 ADC vendor by growth in 2013 and #3
ADC vendor by units shipped worldwide in 2013. KEMP Technologies has been
named in Crain's 2014 New York Business Fast 50, Inc. 2014 Fast 5000 and
Deloitte 2014 Technology Fast 500 and is a disruptive and innovative force in
the ADC space globally.

If you'd like to learn more: drosen at kemptechnologies dot com

------
tehwalrus
what3words | Devops and Lead Software Engineers, Data Scientist |
index.home.raft, London | ONSITE

what3words: Addressing the World

what3words is on a mission to revolutionise the world's address systems. We
are an official addressing system for Mongolia and Côte d'Ivoire, built into
the largest mobile app sat-nav in the world, Navmii, and helping midwives find
women in labour in improvised settlements in South Africa. We support 12 human
languages, including Mongolian and Swahili, with more in development. We're
well funded by an impressive set of investors and we're building a team that
is capable of changing the world. All we need now is you!

We are hiring for lots of roles, but in particular Devops Engineer, Lead
Software Engineer and Data Scientist. Take a look at the jobs page for
details: [http://what3words.com/jobs](http://what3words.com/jobs)

...and then send us your CV: jobs@what3words.com

------
renevolution
Electronic Arts | Associate Software Engineer | Cologne, Germany |
[http://bit.ly/2i7guHr](http://bit.ly/2i7guHr) | 12 month Full-Time ONSITE

The EA Content & Digital Strategy Engineering team is looking for a talented
Developer to join their team in Cologne, Germany. This presents some fantastic
opportunities for ambitious individuals looking for an exciting new challenge,
to learn, grow, and create high quality tools for pipeline development.

The Associate Software Engineer is part of the tool creation process,
including tool design, implementation, and debugging - working on complex
problems with Designers, Artists and other Engineers in the domain of tool,
pipeline and workflow development.

Our dev stack: Python/PySide, JavaScript/ES6, React.js

Please apply directly via [http://bit.ly/2i7guHr](http://bit.ly/2i7guHr) and
mention Hacker News.

------
albundy
Teradata | Teradata Unity | San Diego, Toronto | Onsite | Full-Time

Teradata Unity is heading to the cloud, and we're seeking good people to help
us get there. If you want to be part of a team that is driving change within
Teradata and with our customers, this is it!

We're looking for skilled, passionate people who enjoy highly technical
challenges and play well with others. Tech stack includes

\- Python \- C/C++ \- Java \- Node.js \- Angular \- AWS \- Azure \- Scrum \-
Linux \- Test Automation \- Test Scripting

for multiple positions

\- architects \- developers \- testers \- automation \- devops \- scrum
masters

at a wide range of experience levels that probably include yours. For more
information about these opportunities or how to apply, please contact me:
david.glick [at] teradata.com.

Teradata Unity is an enabler for the Teradata DBS, providing capabilities such
as high availability, synchronization, fail-over, routing and other critical
services that allow customers to get their work done when bad stuff happens.

------
dolbyzerr
Divvit | Senior NodeJS Developer | Sweden | REMOTE
[http://divvit.com](http://divvit.com)

We are a small startup aiming to make a difference in Ecommerce Analytics. Our
goal is to provide e-commerce owners all information they need for their
businesses to succeed. We are a fully remote company.

We are looking for experienced NodeJS developer who knows and loves
Javascript.

Our stack includes Docker, NodeJS, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, React/Redux.

You need to be familiar or be interested in at least some of these:

    
    
      * Building and working with RESTful API's
      * Working with huge amount of data
      * Clojure
      * MongoDB
      * ElasticSearch
    

Your Key Responsibilities would be:

    
    
      * Architecting and implementing new backend features
      * Rewriting legacy code (Specifically we want to get rid of Loopback framework)
      * Developing Clojure app
    

If you're interested drop me a line at andrei@divvit.com.

------
ecsa
Economic Space Agency (ECSA.io) | SF, Oakland, Europe, World | Software
Engineer, ML/Algorithm / ONSITE / INTERNS / VISA / REMOTE

Our aim is to transform finance. We are building beyond blockchain technology
for people to operate new network technologies that will produce a radically
different economy. #p2peconomy #openeconomy

1\. Open Source protocol (Agoric) \- NodeJS expert \- NoSQL database \-
Experience with Computer Language design+implementation, Distributed
computing, and blockchain technologies highly desired.

2\. ECSA platform

\- Full stack developers, JavaScript, with knowledge on Angular, Django
(Python), and MySQL appreciated. We also have more financial instruments
technology in the money market and capital market space in the pipeline.
Candidates with experience of financial algorithm (or just algorithm) are
encouraged too.

[http://ecsa.io](http://ecsa.io) | Contact: vienna@ecsa.io

~~~
ecsa
Updated contact: recruitment@ecsa.io. Thanks!

------
vlad
Medallia | Palo Alto (California); Washington DC (Virginia); Buenos Aires
(Argentina) | Software Engineer, Front-End, Back-End, Infrastructure, DevOps,
Security, iOS, Android, Mobile

Success: I found my job with Who is Hiring in 2015, and referred someone
successfully as well, so read on!

News: The headquarters are moving to San Mateo in May and will be 26 minutes
by Caltrain from San Francisco or Palo Alto (free unlimited pass.)

1) Medallia powers reports and surveys for hundreds of the world's best
companies like AirBnB, Hilton, Vanguard, Mercedes-Benz, Four Seasons,
Nordstrom, and Delta Airlines.

2) Sequoia recently invested more money into Medallia than they ever have in
any company.

3) We use many technologies and tools on various teams, such as Java,
Angular.JS, and React Native. We host some customers on AWS but the majority
use our own scalable platform.

Please send me your resume and I'll make sure it gets looked at: email (my HN
username) @ medallia.com

------
jcookster
Black Mountain (blkmtn.com) | Automated QA Engineer | San Diego, CA | Onsite,
Full Time Black Mountain is a software company that develops innovative,
tailored solutions for data aggregation, process management, and business
reporting. We've made the Deloitte Technology Fast 500 List for 3rd year in a
row. We're a fun company to work for, and we have great benefits.
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems](https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems)
Position Description: C# / Selenium / JS / TeamCity / Chef / OpsWorks This is
an exciting time for an Automated QA Engineer. You get to build the solution
from scratch using the technologies you feel best fit the problem space. Help
us move towards a Continuously Deployed product. Contact: jcook@blkmtn.com

------
me551ah
Flock | Platform Engineer | Delhi, India | VISA, ONSITE
[https://flock.co](https://flock.co)

Flock is a messenger for teams which makes apps a first class citizen. Apps
appear alongside normal flock buttons and users can use apps in the same way
as the native apps does. The tech is so cool, we call it FlockOS. Our main
competitors are slack, hipchat , facebook for work and microsoft teams and the
market for enterprise messengers is highly lucrative. We are a part of the
Directi group which is valued at 1.4 billion dollars.

We are looking for : Mobile Developers: Since all apps run inside of the
native client containers, we tend to focus most of our resources on the native
client apps. Prior mobile development experience is not necessary, but
experience with object oriented programming languages like Java,C#, Python is
a plus.

Please send your resumes directly to me at ajit@flock.co.

------
jxv_
CJ Affiliate by Conversant |
[https://engineering.cj.com](https://engineering.cj.com) |
[https://github.com/cjdev](https://github.com/cjdev) | Full Stack | Full-Time
| Westlake Village (Los Angeles), CA | Onsite

We're looking for senior software engineers with Haskell, JavaScript, and
Scala or Java experience.

* TDD, pair programming, agile

* Codebase is ready to be deployed at any time

* Functional programming: Scala, Haskell, Clojure, JavaScript, etc.

* Stream processing because it helps us write better code We believe that sustainable development of great products can only be accomplished by continually refining and applying the craft of writing clean code, all in the context of small co-located, product-focused teams.

Apply Online:
[https://engineering.cj.com/join](https://engineering.cj.com/join)

Or email me, jvargas-at-cj-dot-com

------
jacquesm
Amsterdam, ONSITE, CTO for a funded start-up, more details please mail me:
jacques@mattheij.com, absolutely no recruiters.

------
chutchins
Grove | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco

Grove is a small seed-funded company with a bold vision to democratize access
to quality financial advice and redefine the multibillion dollar financial
advising industry using technology.

We're looking for a generalist developer to be our 2nd engineer and help
create our infrastructure, client-facing apps, and internal tools.

We're looking for someone who has 4+ years of full-stack experience and
ideally has an interest in fintech and personal finance (more info:
[https://jobs.lever.co/usegrove.com/d6635e40-9f93-40b4-8728-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/usegrove.com/d6635e40-9f93-40b4-8728-8fee950528b6)).

We offer competitive salaries, generous equity, full benefits, 401(k), daily
lunches, and flexible work hours/PTO. Please email me, Chris Hutchins
(Founder/CEO), if you'd like to chat more: chris@usegrove.com

------
vbui
Matterport makes a 3D camera that allows users to easily capture physical
spaces. That has resulted in the world’s largest dataset of aligned RGB-D
images--200 million images from 300,000 different locations, and we want you
to help us work with it. We have a broad research agenda focusing on 3D
reconstruction and deep learning that includes semantic labeling and
segmentation, 3D object classification and pose estimation, depth from RGB,
estimation of unseen 3D surfaces, texture/depth in-filling, photogrammetry,
SLAM, keypoint matching, and passive stereo.

Check out the gallery here: matterport.com/gallery

matterport.com

Roles: Computer Vision Engineer / Computer Vis. Researcher / Deep Learning
Engineer/ Back-End/ Full-Stack Developer / Infrastructure Engineer(DevOps)

Stack: C++, Python, Javascript

Apply: matterport.com/careers/positions/

Process: Resume > Technical Phone screen > Onsite

Contact: vbui(at) matterport(dot)com

------
scandox
Spondool Ltd | Dublin, Ireland | 2 Roles Full Time ONSITE

1\. Experienced C++ Developer

We're looking for an experienced C++ Developer, who is interested in
committing to an interesting long term project. You'll be building a
replacement for an existing system that processes millions of transactions a
day. We need someone that is consistent, patient and highly organised
(mentally speaking). There are excellent opportunities for interesting
algorithmic work and given the size of the team, for introducing new
technologies and approaches.

2\. Backend Developer, API / Data Design

We're also looking for someone with strong data design skills who can build a
service layer on top of our core C++ product and create APIs that will allow
us to build web interfaces for it.

This will be greenfield, so you can propose the language you'll like to use.
Keep in mind our entire platform is Linux only.

\-------------------

It's a small team, an interesting product and nice people.

scandox@gmail.com

------
lynfogeek
Impraise (YC S14) | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | full-time, onsite, visa |
[https://impraise.com](https://impraise.com)

Our mission is to help people become successful in their professional life
while building a company people love to work at. Think of it as becoming the
fitness tracker of your professional life. We help our clients and users
achieve a high performing work environment by:

→ Giving continuous insight into your performance

→ Making it easy to collect feedback and make it insightful

→ Offering coaching and guidance on the next steps in your career.

We are currently hiring:

\- A senior Full-Stack developer, to work mostly with node, React, AWS, etc..

\- A senior Front-end developer (React, Redux, es6)

\- A senior Ruby developer to help us scale, we use Rails 5, GraphQL, AWS

Additionally, we are also looking for a Scrum master and a Product owner.

All vacancies can be found here:
[http://jobs.impraise.com/](http://jobs.impraise.com/)

------
superbignerd
Amazon Music | Full-stack engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE, FULLTIME

We are looking for senior full-stack growth hackers to work on the 2 new
Amazon streaming music services (Prime and Unlimited).

We are the underdog in the music streaming business right now, but we know a
few things about delighting our customers and scaling worldwide cloud services
(shopping, video streaming, AWS).

We believe in small, fast, autonomous teams that are operationally independent
and can get the job done. Come join the music growth team and work on anything
ranging from services and web, to mobile and Echo. We use an all AWS stack by
default, but are not prescriptive if there are better tools for the job. We
typically focus on acqusition and engagement experiments, but we also build
growth infrastructure as needed and work on a few moonshot ideas regularly.
Contact me directly at johcheng (at) amazon (dot) com if you are interested!

------
ksolanki
Eyenuk, Inc. | Research/software engineers| Los Angeles, CA, USA, ONSITE |
Full-time | [http://www.eyenuk.com](http://www.eyenuk.com)

Did you know that retina (eye) is the only organ in human body where the
cardiovascular system, the central nervous system, the microvasculature, all
can be imaged without any incision (in vivo)? Abnormalities in retinal images
can potentially provide useful information about clinical and sub-clinical
cerebrovascular, cardiovascular, and metabolic health of a person.

At Eyenuk we are developing the next generation of retinal diagnostic
solutions that leverage state of the art computer vision using deep learning
with novel low-level morphological image analysis algorithms.
Software/algorithms we develop makes critical clinical recommendations, and
the healthcare professionals rely on the code we write to make these life-
altering decisions. We are hiring for:

1) Algorithms research engineer: The algorithms research engineer will conduct
applied research in computer vision and deep neural networks, developing and
implementing high-throughput image analysis algorithms, working closely with
clinicians and expert doctors.

2) Software engineer (Full Stack): The full-stack engineer will architect,
design, develop, maintain, and deploy software that implements high-throughput
(think hundreds of thousands of images an hour) image-based diagnostics. Both
web and mobile.

Our stack: python/flask, javascript, Swift, and C++.

While we offer usual benefits (health, vision, etc.), a couple things to
mention.

* Guys/gals with young families will find our work environment very supportive (many of us have kids too)!

* We work very very hard (and smart) to get things done, however, in 2016 we hardly worked a weekend (and still met the deadlines).

Send email to jobs@eyenuk.com to apply (US-based candidates H1b or OPT ok).

------
sponnapa90
PlushCare, Inc - plushcare.com | Fullstack | Fulltime San Francisco,
California

At PlushCare, we believe in helping every individual achieve health and
happiness. We believe through the use of technology, we can create the ideal
healthcare experience. Simply put, our mission is to challenge the status quo
by providing every person convenient and affordable access to the best-trained
doctors in the country. We allow patients to skip the waiting room and get
diagnosed, treated, and prescribed medication by top U.S. doctors via
smartphone. We're looking for people to join our team to help bring healthcare
to the next level.

Interview Process: 30 min phone chat w CTO, a coding assignment (~1hr), and a
half day onsite

Culture: Super fun, collaborative team. Everybody here shares the same
ambition to make healthcare more transparent. Feel free to shoot us an email
at careers@plushcare.com for more information.

------
pdeuchler
JumpCloud | Sr. Software Engineer (Mac OS X/macOS) | Boulder, Colorado

Like solving BIG problems? Want to have lot of fun? Then JumpCloud wants you.
We’re looking for a senior software engineer to be the next member of our
awesome engineering team. You would be an integral member of the development
team helping to design and build our Mac OS X solutions specifically around
Keychain and/or FileVault. If you enjoy solving challenging technical problems
using the latest technologies in a great team, then this is the job for you.
But wait, you haven’t used those technologies? No worries: we’re open minded
and we believe that good engineering is not technology specific.

Job responsibilities:

\- Develop JumpCloud agent technologies on the Mac OS X platform '

\- 4+ years of programming in Go and/or Node.js. Ha! No, we wish, but
seriously, a good amount of experience in a Java, Objective-C, C, C++, or
Python environment

\- Experience with SQL databases, bonus points if you’ve worked with a NoSQL
DB such as MongoDB, Cassandra, etc.

\- Knowledge of Keychain and/or FileVault a big plus

\- Familiarity with networking and network security is a plus

\- Experience in developing SaaS applications in the cloud, AWS/GCE is a plus

\- Willingness to learn and embrace new technologies, languages, and
frameworks

About us:

JumpCloud is a well funded, venture backed, cloud directory business based in
beautiful downtown Boulder, Colorado. We offer cutting edge hardware and
tools, full benefits (medical, dental, vision, 401(k), etc.) and a fast-­paced
but casual start­up working environment. Local or relocatable applicant
preferred. Our office is right on the Pearl St. Mall in Boulder, stumbling
distance to dozens of restaurants, not to mention the epic hiking, biking and
climbing opportunities in the Flatirons.

Apply At: jobs@jumpcloud.com

------
jcookster
Black Mountain (blkmtn.com) | Software Engineer | San Diego, CA | Onsite, Full
Time Black Mountain is a software company that develops innovative, tailored
solutions for data aggregation, process management, and business reporting.
We've made the Deloitte Technology Fast 500 List for 3rd year in a row. We're
a fun company to work for, and we have great benefits.
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems](https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems)
Position Description: C# / SQL Server / JavaScript Junior - Mid level We are
constantly adding new functionality into our core product. Alongside our core
product, we have some fresh new initiatives we are building from the ground up
to help us break into new market segments. Contact: jcook@blkmtn.com

------
seibelj
AirFox ([http://airfox.io/](http://airfox.io/)) | Boston, MA, USA | Full-time,
onsite

AirFox sells software to mobile phone carriers (telcos) that enables advanced
data features. This allows low-income customers to get cheaper plans and free
data. Our software runs on low-end Android phones, requiring native code and a
focus on high performance. We work on all sections of the stack, from low-
level native code, scaling servers, front-end web development, custom network
protocols, and all sorts of interesting problems. This is not a CRUD app or
working inside someone else's framework and tools. We create the tools and
frameworks :)

I'm interested in people who want to work with Java / Python / C / JavaScript
/ Android NDK and aren't afraid to solve problems where google doesn't help
very much.

Email james@airfox.io

------
jerryjvl-work
Campaign Monitor | Sydney, Australia | Full-time & ONSITE | Full-stack
software engineer |
[https://www.campaignmonitor.com/careers/sydney/engineering-t...](https://www.campaignmonitor.com/careers/sydney/engineering-
team/fullstack-software-engineer-core-product/240549/)

We have multiple positions for motivated engineers with a growth mindset. Work
on highly interactive client-side tooling for email marketing using Angular or
React and a world-class microservices architecture in the back-end.

Development teams are cross-functional, agile, and becoming ever more
autonomous.

And enjoy our catered lunches and coffees from in-house chefs and barista to
the backdrop of Sydney Harbour as seen from the 38th floor on Hyde Park.

Our interview process involves a coding test and on-site interviews for
technical skills and team-fit.

Please come join my team!

~~~
danhsh
do I just apply through the link? if I have further questions, how can I
contact you?

~~~
jerryjvl-work
You can apply through the link above, or you can also contact me directly for
questions: jerry at campaignmonitor dot com

------
awmunc90
Healthline.com | San Francisco, CA | Fullstack, Infrastructure | Remote-First

Healthline is the fastest growing health website on the planet and the 2nd
largest health site in the US (per comScore). We have begun a replatform
effort and are looking to extend the team focused on this effort. We are all-
in with this project and know that it will materially accelerate our growth
and success. If you’re looking for a challenging position that puts your
skills to work helping millions of users become stronger and healthier, this
is the job for you. We are located in San Francisco, but are hiring with a
remote-first philosophy.

Openings:

* Sr. Software Engineer - Full Stack (React/Node)

* Lead Infrastructure Engineer (Docker/Microservices/AWS)

If interested, please visit
[http://www.healthline.com/health/careers](http://www.healthline.com/health/careers).

~~~
graphememes
I was interested in the job until I visited the careers page, this reminds me
of a 2000s restaurant job application form and was immediately put off.

------
indymike
WorkHere | Inside Sales | Indianapolis | Onsite

WorkHere is a mobile app that helps workers connect with nearby employers.
We're changing the game for hourly, part time and full time workers and
helping employers fight turnover. We're looking for business development
managers who have a passion for helping employers adopt new tools and deal
with 2017's biggest business issue - recruiting line workers.

Our hiring process starts with a phone interview and a group interview at
WorkHere's office.

* About WorkHere - [http://workhere.com/about](http://workhere.com/about) * Apply via WorkHere - [https://app.workhere.com/places/workhere/positions/jobs](https://app.workhere.com/places/workhere/positions/jobs)

Email to 'mike' @ 'workhere.com'

------
mleva
MongoDB -- New York, NY (ONSITE - relocation package available) | Software
Engineer, Cloud (mid to sr. level) | Full-Time | Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

We are looking for server-side engineers that will work on core functionality
and infrastructure for our cloud products, writing code that will help store
petabytes of data in MongoDB all over the world, touching millions of users.
On a typical day, our Cloud Services processes over a billion metrics and
replicates tens of billions of database operations.

You must have experience working on distributed systems, multithreading,
concurrency, and preferably building applications on top of, or running
applications on cloud hosting platforms (AWS, Azure, Google, etc..).

Any interest? Please reach out to me at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com or apply here
[http://grnh.se/5afgvk](http://grnh.se/5afgvk)

------
joshwcomeau
Unsplash | Montreal, Quebec, Canada | Front-End Software Developer | Full-
time, Onsite preferred

Unsplash is one of the world’s largest photography communities, dedicated to
providing stunningly beautiful images released under Creative Commons Zero.
Over 1 billion photos are viewed every month and our community is fueled by
contributors who offer their photos freely for anyone to use, remixing and re-
sharing in a way that has never been seen before. Unsplash photos have been
used by millions of creators, from companies like Apple, to writers like
Deepak Chopra.

We’re applying the principles of the open source movement to photography and
what we’re doing isn’t just having a big impact on the photography industry,
but the internet as a whole. We see it as an exciting chance to reinvent a
major industry run by the old guard and covered in red tape. Unsplash started
on Hacker News 3 years ago, and it’s been an amazing ride ever since. In 2016
we grew by over 250%, and we’re looking forward to beating that number in
2017.

Our stack is ES6 React/Redux, rendered on a Node server, and powered by a
Rails API. Our team is small; right now I’m one of two developers on the JS
side, and we’re looking to add a third. The ideal candidate should be very
experienced with Javascript. Experience with React/Redux or contributing to
open-source is a plus. Ideally, we’re looking to hire onsite in Montréal,
Quebec, but we’re willing to be flexible for the perfect applicant. We can
help with relocation costs.

You can read a bit about what our team is working on here:
[https://medium.com/unsplash-
unfiltered/tagged/backstage](https://medium.com/unsplash-
unfiltered/tagged/backstage)

Interested? Email us at javascript@unsplash.com, with links to any open-source
work if available. You can also learn more about our hiring practices at
[https://crew.co/hiring/](https://crew.co/hiring/)

------
aosmith
Benzinga ([https://pro.benzinga.com](https://pro.benzinga.com),
[http://benzinga.com](http://benzinga.com)) | Detroit, MI | FULL-TIME | ONSITE
& REMOTE

Looking for people who love to code, move fast and get shit done: the hackers
and hustlers of this world. We need a few grown-ups that know their stuff.

A financial media company at our core, we're high-energy, focused on our users
and our product. We reach over 2 million uniques and 214 million impressions /
month.

WE NEED:

* Frontend Engineers (React, Redux, ES6) We also have these in our stack and looking for good engineers:

* Full-Stack (Go, Python, PHP, Kubernetes, Java, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, ...)

If you're interested, apply here:
[http://jobs.benzinga.com](http://jobs.benzinga.com) or email me direct with
any questions: bert@benzinga.com

------
atrachelt
MyFitnessPal | Engineering and Product | San Francisco | ONSITE FULL TIME
www.myfitnesspal.com

MyFitnessPal, part of Under Armour Connected Fitness, helps more than 100
million people live healthier, happier lives and we’re looking for passionate
people to join us!

You can learn more about our office culture here:
[http://tinyurl.com/pge965b](http://tinyurl.com/pge965b)

We're hiring for a number of roles, including a Sr. Product Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/496601](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/496601)

Come make a difference with us and check out all of our open roles here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness)

------
turbomerl
Huq Industries | London, UK | Senior Data Engineer | Onsite |
[https://huq.io/openings/2016/12/05/senior-data-
engineer](https://huq.io/openings/2016/12/05/senior-data-engineer)

Huq does market intelligence at unprecedented scale. We use first party mobile
data to build our models. We are a small, ambitious and creative team with a
great working environment. We are looking for likeminded data engineers to
help us scale our platform and build the pipelines and tools enabling us to
gain maximum insight into our data. There will be a lot of opportunities for
learning new technologies and skills. We mostly use Python.

Interviews will consist of an informal discussion with the senior team,
technical test and trial days.

Please apply with CV, relevant links to github, SO, etc. to isambard@huq.io

------
cdubie
Ladder | [https://www.ladderlife.com](https://www.ladderlife.com) | Menlo
Park, CA | Relocation | ONSITE

React, Docker, Kubernetes, Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Kafka, AWS, Buck
Build

Life insurance is a $130B market where 98% of policies are sold through
financial advisors and life insurance agents. Ladder is building a new type of
insurance company that is all digital from the ground up and sells directly to
consumers.

We are looking for talented full stack generalists that love building things
and are excited to get in on the ground floor of disrupting a huge slow moving
industry.

This is a great opportunity for someone who is excited to:

\- build and architect systems

\- work with a small team of talented engineers

\- work with the latest tech

\- contribute to open source
[https://github.com/ladderlife](https://github.com/ladderlife)

If this sounds like you email me at casey@ladderlife.com

------
jerrytheglide
Haul| CTO | Remote/Austin

We are looking for a rock star technical co-founder for our early stage mobile
based startup. We aim create a completely new industry within Freight hauling
that cuts down on business overhead and provides more opportunity for Owner
Operators. We are currently talking with a small handful of VC's about this
opportunity. You as founder: A ninja hacker who can overcome any obstacle that
may present itself. You're a coding rock-star with a can do attitude and a
entrepreneurial mindset. You set your goals high and consistently achieve
them. As a technical co-founder, you will be tasked with coming up with the
Tech stack and building the MVP from the ground up.

4-6 Years of relevant experience as a Full stack generalist. Startup co-
founder in the past or Employee of big tech company.

Interested? Reach out to us directly at hsiangj@uw.edu

------
mvonthron
mnubo | Software Engineer | Montréal (full-time, ONSITE) | mnubo.com

mnubo provides data analytics/insights/data science for IoT manufacturers
(either to power customer-facing feature, enhance R&D, predict product
failures...
[http://mnubo.com/about/overview/](http://mnubo.com/about/overview/)).

We are looking for software engineer with big-data/data mining/distributed
system architecture experience (or any relevant experience obviously) to join
the team responsible for the data ingestion+enrichment+storage+querying.

The platform is written in Scala and relies on the usual suspects:
ElasticSearch, Cassandra, Kafka, Spark, etc.

Other openings -> [http://mnubo.com/careers/](http://mnubo.com/careers/)

Any questions? -> [mvonthron at mnubo dot com]

------
dzaman
Nurx | Front-end, full-stack, dev-ops, infrastructure | San Francisco, CA -
ONSITE

Company: Nurx is creating a new way of practicing healthcare by reducing
barriers to access and giving users control over their own healthcare
experience. We are developing an efficient and user-centric platform that
provides a new approach to healthcare. Nurx offers birth control and PrEP
prescription and delivery. The service, including shipping, is free to
patients who have health insurance.

Stack: Ember front-end, NodeJS back-end, Postgres, Redis, AWS

Backing: Series A from Union Square Ventures (USV), Seed from YCombinator

Interview process: 2 phone screens followed by a day of on-site interviews

[https://nurx.com/](https://nurx.com/) |
[http://hi.nurx.co/careers/](http://hi.nurx.co/careers/) \- apply here

------
jhylau
REMOTE or Boston | Senior Ruby on Rails Developer | Carriage
[https://www.trycarriage.com](https://www.trycarriage.com)

Leading on-demand company (think UberEats, Postmates) in the Middle East
looking to hire Senior Rails developer to tackle scale issues, architecture
changes, and optimization challenges with our logistics platforms. Must have
experience working with large apps/databases and high traffic settings.
Experience with machine learning and hadoop a plus.

Profitable company with hundreds of couriers and multiple software products.
Here is the job ad in full:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Z9iLakBEpjLKjxzwAXDwQILg...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Z9iLakBEpjLKjxzwAXDwQILgqueHEnI-
wefeaknnK9E)

Send resume to jonathan@trycarriage.com

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Academia.edu is addressing two problems:

\- Open access. The goal here is to put every academic pdf ever written on the
internet, available for free.

\- The reproducibility crisis. It has emerged over the last few years that
65-90% of the scientific literature is not reproducible. What this means is
that if you try to reproduce the experiments described in a paper, 65-90% of
the time you will not get the same findings. This is known as "the
reproducibility crisis"

With regard to open access, Academia allows academics to upload papers to
Academia, and make them freely available. Academics have uploaded about 14
million pdfs to Academia.edu, and upload about 1 million a month. About 30
million people come to Academia each month to access and share papers.

With regard to reproducibility, we think the way to solve the reproducibility
crisis is to build a new peer review system that (a) crowd-sources peer review
from the academic community and (b) provides credit to material that journals
don't publish (data-sets, code, replications, failed replications).

Academia has built a recommendation system which is the basis of our approach
to (a) and (b). We realize that addressing reproducibility is a huge
challenge. We need mission-driven engineers to come and help us. We have
raised $28 million from Tencent, Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and True
Ventures. Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital writes "We believe open science is
really important. We believe Academia.edu is going to have a profound impact
on the world."

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers. Technologies we use
include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, DynamoDB, React. Our office is in downtown San
Francisco. For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring). If you are
interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard [at]
academia.edu

------
TicketCity
TicketCity | Front End Developer | Austin, TX | Onsite
[https://www.ticketcity.com/](https://www.ticketcity.com/) We are an eCommerce
marketplace for live events (sports, concerts, theater). If you are
experienced (3+ years of front-end dev work) and love working on a close-knit
team, we want you! Our stack: Javascript, jQuery, React, MS-SQL, MongoDB,
ElasticSearch, Node.js, .NET, Objective-C
[https://jobs.lever.co/ticketcity/59bb6e47-189a-429a-b5f2-81b...](https://jobs.lever.co/ticketcity/59bb6e47-189a-429a-b5f2-81bafce5c6d8?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=WHOISHIRING) Feel free to email me (Caitlin)
at csullivan@ticketcity.com to learn more about the role or life at as a
TicketCitizen!

------
konnectkit
Hover | Senior Software Developer-RoR | SF | ONSITE, www.hover.to

Hover is solving interesting engineering problems in computer vision, machine
learning, and web service distributed systems. We've built a platform that
lets anyone generate accurate digital 3D renderings of physical buildings from
smartphone photos. The initial focus is on home remodeling, a $350 Billion
market, and we've locked in partnerships with some of the biggest players in
the space. We've also built a custom 3D reconstruction pipeline from the
ground up based on cutting-edge applications of computer vision and deep
learning (along with the associated IP) that powers the whole platform behind
the scenes.

Check out our blog for reference.
[http://blog.hover.to/](http://blog.hover.to/)

Feel free to ping me directly at kit@hover.to

------
shreyans
Socratic | Android Developer | New York | will transfer H1B, full-time,
[https://socratic.org](https://socratic.org)

Socratic is a education app that combines cutting-edge AI with expert teaching
to make learning on your phone easy, free, and accessible to everyone.

We are working to provide high-quality learning that feels and works as well
as one-on-one tutoring but at a fraction of the cost. We’ve helped over 30
million students, and have our sights set on the next billion.

We are looking for an experienced Android developer who has built multiple
apps from scratch, deployed apps to the Play store, and has worked on a small
team. You will be the first Android developer on the team.

Full job description is here:
[https://socratic.org/jobs#android](https://socratic.org/jobs#android)

~~~
shreyans
You can reach us at jobs@socratic.org

------
ivanmanolov90
Reaktor | New York City | Full-time | Senior Software Engineer|
[https://www.reaktor.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/](https://www.reaktor.com/careers/senior-software-engineer/)

Reaktor is a strategy, design, and engineering company based in NYC, Helsinki,
Tokyo and Amsterdam. Our New York office is growing fast and we’re always on
the look-out for the most talented software engineers to make sure our teams
are filled with best in class individuals. We might all have climbed far up
the career ladder in our past lives, but here we leave our titles at the door
and work together to get shit done with clients like HBO, Michael Kors,
Nasdaq, Samsung, Supercell, and Finnair.

Here’s what we can offer you:

\- Teams that are totally autonomous and cross-functional.

\- A community of amazing people who will both teach you and learn from you.

\- Experimentation and continuous improvement of our skills and ways of
working.

\- A commitment to constant evolution (and the occasional revolution).

\- A world without hierarchy—big ideas can come from anyone and anywhere.

\- A ton of fun!

What We’ll Expect From You:

\- A ton of skills and wisdom in working with tech that you consider useful.
In no particular order, here are some things many of us like: functional
programming, Node.js, Clojure, React, Swift, SQL, NoSQL, general bleeding edge
stuff.

\- Passion for:

    
    
      - Agile and lean principles that actually work – not rituals for rituals’ sake.
    
      - Solving really hard problems (and doing it with clean code).
    
      - Learning, growing, and embiggening your mind!
    

\- Willingness to be responsible for your work, development and career path.
Don’t worry: we’ll have your back in whatever you want to achieve, but it’s up
to you to have the end goal in mind.

\- Authorization to work in the United States.

------
whichdan
Rue La La | Boston, MA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.ruelala.com/](https://www.ruelala.com/)

Rue burst onto the scene in 2008, disrupting retail with our high-end, flash-
sale model. Today, we’re an established company, but we still have that start-
up spark. And we use it to find new ways to engage, inspire, and surprise our
more than 15 million loyal Members with an unmatched consumer experience.

Keywords: high traffic, aws, redis, python, django, es6, backbone

We're looking for a(n):

iOS Engineer: [http://grnh.se/0e43sn1](http://grnh.se/0e43sn1)

Senior iOS Engineer: [http://grnh.se/8gskwj1](http://grnh.se/8gskwj1)

IT Support Analyst: [http://grnh.se/tup4s11](http://grnh.se/tup4s11)

------
aembleton
Rideways | Java Developer | Manchester, UK |
[https://www.rideways.com/](https://www.rideways.com/)

Rideways is hiring Java Developers, Senior Java Developers, a Technical Lead
and a Business Analyst to work at our office in central Manchester. We're
using Java 8, Spring MVC, NodeJS, Camel and AWS to make it easier to book a
taxi from the airport to your hotel or conference centre.

We are a small team within the larger Rentalcars.com company and we are
looking for enthusiastic developers, keen on working in an agile team.

If you are interested, please email me on arthurembleton@rideways.com or apply
through our jobs board at [http://grnh.se/fvg20p](http://grnh.se/fvg20p) where
you can see all of the jobs currently available across Rentalcars.com

------
blister
ISC Consulting Group | Software Test Engineer | Augusta, GA | REMOTE, SECRET
CLEARANCE REQUIRED

We're looking for a full-time software test engineer for a major military
contract. Any type of software engineer will do, but this position is going to
involve writing and building automated tests for our existing software and
system development teams. This individual will officially be an engineering
member of the QA department and will be lightly disassociated from the actual
engineering team.

This individual must have experience with writing automated tests (functional,
regression, etc) and experience with any of the AWS stack is a plus.

Unfortunately, we absolutely must have someone with either an active permanent
or interim SECRET clearance.

If you're interested, email (me at ericharrison dot info) with your resume and
I'll pass it along to my QA lead. Thanks. :D

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Engineering Managers and Engineers | Onsite |
Visa

Our mission is pretty simple; we believe that everyone deserves sophisticated
financial advice. We are focused on taking services typically reserved for the
ultra-wealthy, automating them and delivering them directly to the investors
at an incredibly low cost. We have clients in all 50 states who trust us with
over $4 billion in assets and growing. With our clients' trust, we believe we
can and will change this industry.

We are hiring across the board, but are specifically looking for Engineering
Managers, Sr. Backend Engineers and Sr. Data Engineers with Java experience.

Feel free to check out the job descriptions and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/6regmv1](http://grnh.se/6regmv1) (please mention HN in
application).

------
mlocher
Codeship | Boston | Full-time | REMOTE | Software Engineering and Customer
Success Engineering

Codeship is a hosted continuous integration and delivery service. Our mission
is to accelerate software development teams. Our stack is a
Rails/Postgres/Redis webapp and a Golang microservice and Docker-based elastic
build infrastructure.

[https://codeship.com](https://codeship.com)

Codeship is hiring Software Engineers (back end + front end) and Customer
Success Engineers: [https://codeship.com/jobs](https://codeship.com/jobs) We
have a remote-first culture and will consider applicants in Boston or who are
remote with a successful track record contributing to a team remotely.

Send us your info via the link above (preferred) or email
jobs[at]codeship[dot]com

------
antgoldbloom
Kaggle | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE | Software Engineering

Technologies: C#; ASP.NET MVC; React; TypeScript; Docker; Azure.

You can read the job req and apply here:
[http://kaggle.applytojob.com/apply/GjSjOi/FullStack-
Engineer...](http://kaggle.applytojob.com/apply/GjSjOi/FullStack-
Engineer?source=hn)

Kaggle is best known as a platform for machine learning competitions. We have
a community of over 770K data scientists. We're on track to grow past 1MM in
the coming months. Now also building a sharing-and-collaboration platform
(closest analogy is Github for data science:
[https://www.kaggle.com/kernels](https://www.kaggle.com/kernels))

Three of our engineers have come via HN posts, so we take HN referrals very
seriously.

------
yayalice
Gladly | San Francisco; NYC | Engineering, Sales | Fulltime onsite only

We've had a lot of great folks find us from this post on HN, and we're still
hiring for a couple of roles: platform engineer, software engineer and account
executive (SF).

\- We have a modern tech stack (React/GoLang/Docker/AWS/Kubernetes) and
product architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) and tons of interesting
problems to solve

\- We're small (30 people) but well-funded with an experienced founding team
of B2B serial entrepreneurs

\- We have an environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning from
peers

I'm an engineer at Gladly and I'm enjoying it a lot! Feel free to email me
with questions (alice@gladly.com), or apply directly at
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/](https://www.gladly.com/careers/)

------
alugha
WE ARE LOOKING FOR A FULLTIME SOFTWARE DEVELOPER (F/M) IN WEB- AND
SERVERDEVELOPMENT FOR OUR COMPANY ALUGHA IN MANNHEIM / GERMANY.

alugha is Swahili and literally means “a language”. Our mission is to overcome
language barriers.

Globally, for the first time ever, the alugha player allows to enhance online-
videos with several audio files, i.e., 1 video = many languages. This
technology allows to very quickly share knowledge worldwide.

The Alugha GmbH was founded in April 2014 by Gregor Greinert and Bernd Korz in
Mannheim / Germany. The team around the founders currently consists of 25
employees and freelancers.

SKILLS YOU SHOULD HAVE

* Good knowledge of JavaScript

* Preferably knowledge of CoffeeScript

* Good knowledge of Go (only of we let you start on our server parts!)

* Good knowledge of Angular and/or React

* Preferably knowledge of HTML5 & CSS3

* Knowledge of Git

* Good English skills

* Goal-oriented and self-sufficient working

Contact us via kf@alugha.com (Katharina Finke) For more check our website.

------
tortillasauce
Azarius | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | PHP Developer | ONSITE

Azarius is looking for a backend PHP hacker to help us develop our custom
shopping software. You'll be working with PHP, MySQL, Linux, LXC, Ansible,
etc. Azarius is an online smartshop based in Amsterdam with several online
shops.

You can contact us at info@azarius.net

------
Kabukks
SPIEGEL Tech Lab | Android Developer | Hamburg, Germany | Full time | Onsite |
[http://www.spiegel.de](http://www.spiegel.de)

We're looking for someone to dive into our existing Android code bases as well
as develop new mobile apps from the ground up.

Apps you'll be working on include SPIEGEL ONLINE, DER SPIEGEL, and SPIEGEL TV
which are used by millions of readers daily.

We need you to be proficient in Java, Android SDK, and Git. We would be very
pleased if you bring a curious mind as well :) In addition to that,
familiarity with relevant technologies used within SPIEGEL will be a plus
(e.g. SQL, HTML, CSS, JS, iOS development, Java server side).

Due to the nature of our industry (publishing), you should be able to
read/write/speak German on a native level.

Interested? Please send your application to techlab@spiegel.de

------
ryguytilidie
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

At Opendoor we're changing the way homes are bought and sold. Moving is one of
life’s most stressful events. We empower people with a simpler, more
thoughtful approach to buying or selling their home. We have an amazing team
of talented and passionate engineers and data scientists. We are looking for
data scientists, front-end engineers, and generalist software engineers to
help us change the real estate industry. Leadership experience is a plus.

Technologies we work with: Angular, Rails, PostGIS, Python, AWS, Webpack,
Phoenix (Elixir), GoLang, Docker. Help us reinvent life’s largest and most
important transaction. Please email directly at: hannah@opendoor.com

------
kmtrowbr
ALPINE DATA | SENIOR JAVASCRIPT DEVELOPER | SAN FRANCISCO | ONSITE, VISA,
[http://alpinedata.com/](http://alpinedata.com/)

My company is looking to hire a senior Javascript developer to take change of
our Backbone.js frontend.

Here are a few of the things I believe we should try to accomplish (I'm
looking for someone to have this conversation with):

* Our Backbone codebase is currently located deep within a Rails app, and served with the Rails asset pipeline. I think we should separate the two codebases. The Backbone Javascript codebase could then use be set up with modern tooling such as npm, webpack, etc.

* Some folks have thought we should scrap the Backbone codebase entirely and rebuild it using a newer framework like React or Angular. But, I believe that it's too large for that, and I'd prefer a moderate approach where, we upgrade to the latest Backbone version, perhaps using Marionette as well, while also refactoring / cleaning the codebase. We could also refactor it to use a v2 of the Rails API.

You should be a modern Javascript expert who has worked on many (minimum 2-5)
Backbone.js projects. You should be comfortable and passionate enough about
Backbone.js to be willing and interested to refactor a large, existing app to
be more performant, easier to work with, and so on.

So -- and thank you for reading this far -- basically we have a great
opportunity -- lots of well paid, very comfortable, steady, challenging and
interesting work, for the right person.

We offer very competitive pay, a very diverse, friendly, modern (unlimited
snacks and drinks! not too many meetings!) and relaxed work environment, as
well as valuable stock options. Office is in SF, SOMA and you must be able to
come into the office several times per week.

Please apply here: [https://www.jsco.re/l-zx](https://www.jsco.re/l-zx) OR you
can email me directly at kevin@alpinenow.com

------
danielamc
Uken Games|Toronto|On-site|Full-time|[http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker, Redis,
NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is Unity.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
RSO
HackerOne | Groningen, The Netherlands | Software Engineer, Infrastructure |
ONSITE | [https://hackerone.com/careers](https://hackerone.com/careers)

HackerOne powers the world’s leading bug bounty and vulnerability coordination
platform. More than 600 organisations trust HackerOne to find their critical
software vulnerabilities before criminals can exploit them. HackerOne has the
world's largest community of trustworthy hackers to help improve your
organisation's defense. Customers include General Motors, Adobe, Uber, the
U.S. Pentagon, Salesforce, Twitter, Yahoo!, Dropbox, Square, LinkedIn,
Snapchat, Airbnb, New Relic and the CERT Coordination Center.

HackerOne is kept running primarily by Ruby, PostgreSQL, Amazon Web Services,
Ansible, Terraform and Packer.

------
mleva
MongoDB -- New York, NY or Palo Alto, CA (ONSITE) | Curriculum Engineer |
Full-Time | Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

We are looking for a software engineer with a passion for education. You will
create the platform as well as in-person and online curriculum delivered to
customers onsite, at MongoDB public events, and massive open online courses at
MongoDB University. The materials and software you develop will be used by
hundreds of thousands of people around the world and will directly impact the
open source movement.

You must have a passion for education/teaching and technical skills in
distributed systems, networking, databases, and/or development.

Any interest? Please reach out to me at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com or apply here
[http://grnh.se/li7oja1](http://grnh.se/li7oja1)

------
leegutman
Enigma|[http://enigma.io/|](http://enigma.io/|) New York, NY

Enigma was founded back in 2012 to make sense of the massive array of public
data. Fun fact, our big coming out party was winning TechCrunch Disrupt's 2013
Battlefield. Fast-forward four years later, we're now building technology to
help Fortune 500 companies, government, and others use public and private data
together to address large-scale challenges, ranging from ensuring drugs are
safe to investigating money laundering.

Currently hiring Software Engineers, Data Scientists, Product Managers,
Product Designers and more.

Feel free to email me directly: lee.gutman@enigma.io and/or apply
online:[http://enigma.io/careers/](http://enigma.io/careers/)

------
rgbrgb
Hiring for product design + engineering in Silver Lake, CA (East LA):

* [https://openlistings.workable.com/jobs/394733](https://openlistings.workable.com/jobs/394733)

* [https://openlistings.workable.com/jobs/394753](https://openlistings.workable.com/jobs/394753)

Open Listings is building the simplest and most affordable way to buy a home:
e-commerce for real estate. We help tech savvy buyers shop for homes with
expert online support, then save them a ton of money by refunding half of the
buyer agent’s commission. We're assisting tens of thousands of active buyers
in California and transacting more than one home each day. We're profitable in
California and beginning to expand to other states now.

------
chondl
Finale Inventory | Software Engineer | Palo Alto, CA | REMOTE | Full time

Finale Inventory is a SaaS application that helps small and medium ecommerce
sellers manage their operations efficiently. We integrate with over 25 other
systems (Amazon, eBay, Shopify, QuickBooks, etc.) to give our customers a
complete picture of their business.

We are a boot strapped startup led by a founding team with decades of
experience building companies.

You will be joining a small engineering team and have personal responsibility
for designing and delivering features that delight customers and grow the
business. Our technology stack is predominantly JavaScript (Node.js, React).

Interested? Contact Chris Hondl, CTO/Co-founder, chris@finaleinventory.com I
am leading the interview process which will include coding interviews and
phone interviews with my co-founders.

~~~
dymmyd
Are you only interested in mid to senior level software engineers?

~~~
chondl
No. I'm OK either with completion of an undergraduate degree in related field
OR experience demonstrated through either 2-3 years working as a software
engineer or equivalent open source software contributions.

~~~
dymmyd
I'm interested, however, I fall into the jr. category.

------
jisaacso
Quora | ML Engineer | Mountain View

www.quora.com/careers/software_engineer_machine_learning

ML, Python, C++, TensorFlow, Spark, Information Retrieval

We are looking for an experienced Machine Learning engineer to join our
growing engineering team. At Quora, we use Machine Learning in almost every
part of the product - feed ranking, answer ranking, search, topic and user
recommendations, spam detection etc. As a Machine Learning expert, you will
have a unique opportunity to have high impact by advancing these systems, as
well as uncovering new opportunities to apply Machine Learning to the Quora
product. You will also play a key role in developing tools and abstractions
that our other developers would build on top of.

Please submit online at the link above and mention my HN user name. Or email
"%sn@quora.com" % {my_HN_user_name}

------
spot
Beaker Notebook (Two Sigma), New York City

fullstack, devops & test

develop the next generation of open source data visualization and analysis and
distributed computing tools ([https://github.com/twosigma/beaker-
notebook](https://github.com/twosigma/beaker-notebook))

[https://careers.twosigma.com/careers/JobDetail/New-York-
New-...](https://careers.twosigma.com/careers/JobDetail/New-York-New-York-
United-States-Full-Stack-Web-Developer/2230)

[https://careers.twosigma.com/careers/JobDetail/New-York-
New-...](https://careers.twosigma.com/careers/JobDetail/New-York-New-York-
United-States-Software-Engineer-in-Test-Beaker/2213)

------
rumayor
Regalii, New York Office or Mexico City Office

[https://www.regalii.com](https://www.regalii.com)

We are looking for 2 Ruby on Rails developers to join our development team.

There are tons of startups that focus on making the lives of the top 1% of
society better—but how many are focused on improving the lives of the bottom
20%?

Meet Regalii. Regalii is focused on improving the lives of hard working
immigrants at the bottom of the economic pyramid. We are revolutionizing the
process of sending money abroad to make it instantaneous, safe and completely
transparent. We have created the world's best bill payment platform—one that
allows customers to track their families finances and make payments to over
500 utility companies in 10 different countries.

To apply, please drop us a line at careers [at] regalii [dot] com.

~~~
EduardoBautista
I got asked to do a 4 hour unpaid project without even an interview first.
Just a warning before others waste their time.

------
HawkWilson
Various | Social Nature | Vancouver, BC (onsite) | www.socialnature.com

Social Nature is making waves with our people-powered marketing vision (people
trust friends not ads) and commitment to only promoting brands with natural
products. We are a small and mighty team where everything you do will have an
immediate impact on those around you. You'll get to work closely with our
customers, invent new ways to integrate with social channels, and wrangle
extremely big data as we build and grow our intelligent platform.

We're looking for a full stack developer who is comfortable working on a
product that is consumer-facing in the front while integration and data-heavy
on the back. A basic grasp of UX and UI design principles will come in handy
along with a solid foundation in algorithms, data structures and design
patterns. More than anything we want people who love what they do, have
opinions and get excited about software.

Bonus points for experience with any or all of the tools in our stack:
Angular.js, ASP.NET MVC, Node.js, SASS, Foundation, jQuery, PostgreSQL,
AWS+ElasticBeanstalk.

Check us out and apply:

Lead Developer - [https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=lead-
developer](https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=lead-developer)

Full Stack Developer - [https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=full-stack-
develope...](https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=full-stack-developer-
full-time-vancouver)

Intermediate JavaScript Developer -
[https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=intermediate-
javasc...](https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=intermediate-javascript-
engineer-full-time-vancouver)

Server/Backend Developer -
[https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=serverbackend-
devel...](https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=serverbackend-developer-
full-time-vancouver)

------
Detect
Elemental Machines | Boston, MA / Cambridge, MA | ONSITE | Full-Time

[http://elementalmachines.io/](http://elementalmachines.io/)

Our mission is to accelerate the pace of scientific discovery by collecting
data from the real world to tackle the reproducibility problem. We do this by
building sensors and using machine learning to help scientists understand
their own data better so they can work faster and more reliably.

Openings:

\- Full Stack Software Engineer

\- Android Developer

\- QA and Support Engineer

[http://elementalmachines.io/company/join-
us/](http://elementalmachines.io/company/join-us/)

Our software stack includes Ruby on Rails (RoR), JavaScript (some ES6), Sass,
Slim, AWS, Postgres, and more. Feel free to ping me (software engineer)
directly hao@elementalmachines.io.

------
dblooman
FundApps | Infrastructure Engineer + Software Engineer | London | Full-time,
Onsite | [https://www.fundapps.co](https://www.fundapps.co)

=== Who we are

FundApps is an award-winning Fintech startup helping investment managers
comply with worldwide regulation. We're a small team of smart, friendly people
{[https://www.fundapps.co/about-us/meet-the-
team](https://www.fundapps.co/about-us/meet-the-team)} who collaborate closely
and take pride in delivering amazing software and providing outstanding
customer support.

We know that diverse teams are strong teams and we welcome applications from
everyone regardless of age, gender, ethnicity, sexual identity, faith or
disability to join our team of superstars.

=== Roles

Infrastructure Engineer | We are looking for someone who knows how to build
out, deploy and maintain multiple applications in different languages on AWS.
Someone who can write code both for production apps and for tooling. You
should have a mindset of automating all the things all the time. | Apply here:
[https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/22278](https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/22278)

Software Engineer | We are looking for motivated, intelligent coders to join
our close-knit engineering team (see stack below) to work on anything from new
features to greenfield products. We pride ourselves in getting our engineers
up and running fast – expect to build and deploy your first feature in week
one! Hiring process: coffee or call, followed by on-site interview with pair
programming exercise | Apply here:
[https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/64778](https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/64778)

=== Stack + Tooling

C#, ASP.NET MVC, ES6, SCSS, Handlebars, Golang, AWS, Lambda, Terraform,
Packer, Atlas, Consul, HAProxy, Sumologic, Sentry, TeamCity, Visual Studio,
Resharper, GitHub

------
GiphyIsHiring
GIPHY | NYC | Full-time | Senior iOS Engineer |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/giphy/jobs/479583#.WHvm-
rYrL-Y](https://boards.greenhouse.io/giphy/jobs/479583#.WHvm-rYrL-Y)

At GIPHY, we’ve built the world’s largest animated GIF search engine and
redefined how people search, discover, create, and share GIFs. GIPHY is
currently integrated into platforms like iMessage, Facebook Messenger,
Twitter, WhatsApp, Slack and Tinder. Since our start we’ve developed an all-
in-one GIF platform with multiple product offerings, serving 1B GIFs to 100M
people every day.

Benefits include free lunch every day, free Equinox gym membership, 4% 401K
match, competitive salary and stock options.

Please apply via the above links and mention Hacker News!

------
lowglow
Asteria | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | REMOTE/ONSITE |
[https://getasteria.com/](https://getasteria.com/)

We're working on applied AI products. Machine Learning, Statistical modeling,
whatever your approach, come over and help lay down the foundation for the
next generation of intelligent tech.

Our first product is an AI Companion device nicknamed "Black Swan Theory".

Open Positions are: Machine Learning Hacker, Embedded Systems Engineer,
Semantic/Meta Data Engineer, Cybernetic Systems Engineer, API Engineer,
Blockchain/Cryptocurrency Engineer, Conversational Theorist, Electrical
Engineer, Product Driven Generalist Hackers.

[https://getasteria.com/careers](https://getasteria.com/careers)

------
yvandb
bevi | Boston, MA | ONSITE | full time

We are a well-funded hardware/software start-up. Bevi is redesigning the
beverage supply chain with machines that purify water and make customized
drinks in seconds. Our system vastly cuts the cost and carbon footprint of
beverages. [http://bevi.co/](http://bevi.co/)

Full-stack software developer [http://bevi.co/careers.html#full-stack--mobile-
software-deve...](http://bevi.co/careers.html#full-stack--mobile-software-
developer) Our ideal candidate, while having his areas of expertise, will not
shy away from digging into any part of our software: firmware, mobile
applications, web ui and backend. The interview process includes a coding
test.

~~~
whichdan
We have a bevi at my current company (Rue La La) and had one at my last
company, too. They're pretty cool machines and a great offset for going
through hundreds of cans of seltzer each week. It's worth checking them out -
just wanted to add my 2c in case anyone scrolling through doesn't recognize
the name or realize how quickly they're growing.

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Lead Instructor + Curriculum Architect | SF or Remote |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp driven by the mission
of launching a million high-growth careers around the world. Our core program
is an immersive where students only pay tuition when they get a job and we're
scaling to offer more flexible programs based on strong demand.

We are looking for an experienced and opinionated full stack web developer who
will lead instruction in the Immersive program and spearhead the ongoing
development of our curriculum. You will work with students and assistant
instructors to manage the Immersive Program while architecting changes to the
curriculum and supporting materials which are used by all of our programs.

Because we are 100% online, this is a REMOTE OK position which allows for a
high degree of lifestyle flexibility while giving you a chance to potentially
affect millions of lives with the lessons, demos, projects and posts you
create.

As the leader of the Immersive Program, you will also be eligible for
incentive-based compensation when the students are successful in their job
search.

Requirements:

* 5+ years team-based development experience, 3+ in JavaScript and relevant frameworks (e.g. Angular, React...). Strong CS, testing and data fundamentals. Passion for exploring, learning and teaching new and current technologies.

* Significant experience with writing, sharing and educating (e.g. blogging, delivering conference talks, podcasting, teaching, or committing to OSS). Great communication is prized over specific teaching experience.

* Experience building and running a team

* A legitimate passion for education and, preferably, also a quirky weird sense of fun.

Apply with your CV, a description of why you are a good fit, and any relevant
links to Github, conference talks, blog posts etc. to
careers@vikingcodeschool.com

------
jpwagner
SevenLeague | Join the team | Cambridge, Boston, New York

Seven League Products is a consulting firm focused on helping companies move
from the first version of their web/software product to a version that can
scale indefinitely with their growth potential. We've built tools that support
millions of users.

We are looking for team members who can contribute to development, design and
client management.

    
    
      - learn new technologies
    
      - get mentorship from senior developers
    
      - contribute to a wide range of projects
    
      - learn about different businesses, industries, customers, motivations, problems
    

Please email (see my profile) with:

    
    
      - your experience
    
      - preferred working style
    
      - technologies you hope to learn or things you find interesting
    
      - anything else!

------
sharethisTA
ShareThis | Data Engineer | Palo Alto | ONSITE ONSITE Full-Time | H1B
Transfers OK

Open positions:

Principal Software Engineer - Data

ShareThis works with very large scale data (TB's per day) and we have one of
the most valuable kinds of data out there, social sharing data. You'll be
coming in to work with the latest technologies (Java, Spark, Machine Learning,
Golang, Big Query, AWS) as well as working closely with our data scientists to
unlock the value of our data.

We're looking for principal level engineers who've had a multitude of
experience working in Java as well as some years of experience in Spark.

If you're interested in joining our machine learning efforts, and exploring
all the use cases of activating social sharing data, email me directly at
rana@sharethis.com with Hacker News in the subject name.

------
jdeamattson
TradeGecko | Singapore Onsite | Software Engineers @ Various Levels |
[https://tradegecko.workable.com/jobs](https://tradegecko.workable.com/jobs)

At TradeGecko, we’re building the world’s leading order and inventory
management platform by redefining B2B commerce operations, connecting the
global supply chain and making boring business software a thing of the past.

TradeGecko is currently a monolithic Rails application with EmberJS (Web) and
iOS clients.

With our HQ in a converted shophouse in downtown Singapore, TradeGecko is fast
becoming recognised as the face of Singapore technology and is one of the
region’s coolest startups. We will surround you with the brightest, most
capable and interesting of coworkers, and you will receive the hottest tools,
a competitive package, access to a well-stocked pantry as well as the
opportunity to develop in a company that truly values personal and
professional development.

We're looking for talented, motivated, and experienced software engineers who
are looking to challenge and improve themselves while building amazing
products and user experiences.

Our hiring process involves:

\- An initial conversation — face-to-face preferred or over the phone — with
our Vice President of Software Engineering

\- A relevant coding exercise to let you show your stuff

\- An onsite interview, including: Our famous "Conversations On Code" based on
your coding exercise with our top engineers

\- A Product Definition and Problem Solving interview with our topflight
product managers

\- Culture fit interviews with our senior leaders

Software Engineer -
[https://tradegecko.workable.com/jobs/383966](https://tradegecko.workable.com/jobs/383966)
Senior Software Engineer -
[https://tradegecko.workable.com/jobs/383961](https://tradegecko.workable.com/jobs/383961)

------
twistedpair
MC10,Inc | Boston,MA | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://mc10inc.com](https://mc10inc.com)

MC10 is pioneering wearable IoT.

We're hiring for Systems Engineering. We released the BioStampRC™(research
connect) platform to great fanfare [1] and our L'Oréal [2] sun UV sensor last
year. Now we need to crank up in 2017 for our next product offerings and keep
up with our > 100% month over month data volume growth. We build software
End-2-End from HW, to FW, to Mobile, to Web, to Big Data ML, to OPS.

See open positions at
[https://www.mc10inc.com/careers](https://www.mc10inc.com/careers)

About our stack:

\- Cassandra/Postgres/Elasticsearch/Rabbit/Redis/Spark/S3

\- PlayFramework/Akka/iPython/Django/AWS

\- Scala/Python

We've also got an awesome new, swanky office in Lexington, MA that includes 2
gyms, a climbing wall, huge rec room, stocked kitchen, and catered dinner.
Plus, there are a bunch of cool nerds that span the entire range of
engineering expertise, making it fun to come to work.

Come join us! Reach out to careers@mc10inc.com or via
[https://www.mc10inc.com/careers](https://www.mc10inc.com/careers). You're
welcome to ping me at jlust at mc10inc dot com for any questions. I'm a lead
backend developer building our cloud services.

[1]
[http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10/82032978/)

[2] [http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-
with...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-with-loreal-
on-sun-sensor/)

~~~
twistedpair
In response to emails received:

\- We don't have any internships

\- We are only hiring for Sys Ops and Engineering Test

------
SagaIT
Saga Healthcare IT currently seeking to fill roles for a PM and Software
Engineer.

More here: [https://saga.healthcare/careers](https://saga.healthcare/careers)

Software Engineer, Data Integration 5+ years experience with software
development and processes. Core competencies: Expertise in one or more
prgramming languages (Java, PHP, .NET, etc) HL7, FHIR, CDA Code Systems:
RxNorm, Snomed CT, ICD HIPPA Compliance DICOM, RIS and Medical Imaging a plus
Experience with one or more interface engines (Mirth Connect, Corepoint,
Rhapsody, etc)

Project Manager 5+ years experience in managing information technology
projects. Core competencies: Health information technology experience a plus.
Certification a plus (PMP, CAPM, PMI-ACP, etc.) HIPPA Compliance

~~~
samstave
Tried calling your company - goes to VM...

Where are you located?

------
alexdunn
Numerai | Web App Developer | San Francisco Onsite Only | Full-time |
[https://angel.co/numerai/jobs/198993-web-app-
developer](https://angel.co/numerai/jobs/198993-web-app-developer) |
xander@numer.ai

numer.ai is a real-time web app for Numerai’s weekly tournament to solve the
stock market. Our users are thousands of anonymous data scientists around the
world who compete to make the best predictions to control our hedge fund’s
investments. We’ve successfully begun a revolution in the finance industry,
paying 7500 users by the second for 13 billion stock market predictions. Our
work has just begun, and we’re looking for an amazing web developer to take
the lead developing our web app.

------
me551ah
Flock | Platform Engineer | Delhi, India | VISA, ONSITE
[https://flock.co](https://flock.co)

Flock is a messenger for teams which makes apps a first class citizen. Apps
appear alongside normal flock buttons and users can use apps in the same way
as the native apps does. The tech is so cool, we call it FlockOS. Our main
competitors are slack, hipchat , facebook for work and microsoft teams and the
market for enterprise messengers is highly lucrative. We are a part of the
Directi group which is valued at 1.4 billion dollars.

We are looking for : Android Developers: Since all apps run inside of the
native client containers, we tend to focus most of our resources on the native
client apps.

Please send your resumes directly to me at ajit@flock.co.

------
sdabby
ClickTime | www.clicktime.com | Onsite San Francisco; Austin, TX also possible
for QA | Full Time

ABOUT US: We're ClickTime. We help businesses become more productive every
day. We're a bootstrapped, profitable, 32-person company going through an
exciting stage of growth.

HIRING PROCESS: Two phone interviews, an onsite interview, and reference
checks. Most of our interviews also include a practical component (e.g. coding
exercise, product demo, Excel exercise, etc) that would reflect your day-to-
day work at ClickTime.

ROLES: Director of Customer Success - Quality Assurance Tester - Senior Front
End (JavaScript) Developer - Account Executive - Sales Development
Representative - Account Manager - Customer Success Manager - Summer 2017
Software Development Intern

APPLY: www.clicktime.com/jobs

~~~
zzgo
Hiring process also includes a demand to find 11 errors in the job post and
enumerate those in the cover letter. Took ~20 minutes to compose the cover
letter to their specifications, and they didn't even have the courtesy to let
me know they'd received the cover letter. I'd rather have those 20 minutes
back.

------
peterkieltyka
Pressly.com | Toronto | 2 positions open: Senior Frontend Developer
(React.js+Mobx, ReactNative) and Senior Backend Developer (Go) | On-site,
full-time

Pressly is a communications platform for large groups to stay better connected
around expert topics.

Please email me at peter-pressly-com if interested to chat.

------
aetebbe
Secure Mission Solutions, a Parsons Company | Junior System Administrator |
Virginia | REMOTE

We are looking for a Junior-level Systems Administrator. Environment is
VMWare, CentOS, SAN storage. Must have strong linux experience and good
understanding of host & network security. Other skills: VMWare, SAN, PKI,
scripting (bash, perl, python, etc). This is a 100% REMOTE, work-from-home
position. Must be a US Citizen with Top Secret clearance or ability to obtain
one.

If interested: aetebbe@securemissionsolutions.com or apply here:
[https://parsons.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/system-
operat...](https://parsons.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/system-operations-
maintenance-engineer-home-based-852)

------
jdevonport
Airfinity | London, UK | Full Time | Senior Engineer (Data) |
[http://airfinity.com](http://airfinity.com)

Working to organise and understand the world's event and attendee data.

Currently hiring for multiple roles in our data engineering team based in
London. We are looking for accomplished engineers looking for their next big
challenge.

We are a year old and have secured several rounds of funding and have a small
team currently working on our event data products.

Salary Range £60-75k + Equity + Benefits

If you would like to talk please either reach out to me directly and mention
HN [james at airfinity .com] or through our Workable page.
[https://airfinityjobs.workable.com/](https://airfinityjobs.workable.com/)

------
resalisbury
Checkr | Backend Engineer | SF | [https://checkr.com/](https://checkr.com/)

Checkr provides modern and compliant background checks for global enterprises
and startups and is on Forbes list of next $1bn starups.
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/amyfeldman/2016/10/19/next-
billi...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/amyfeldman/2016/10/19/next-billion-
dollar-startups-2016/#)

Looking for:

    
    
       * Backend Engineer
       * Full Stack
       * Product Design Lead
    

Requirements:

    
    
       * 4+ years of relevant experience
       * onsite in SF
    

compensation is competitive. email me at rex DOT salisbury at gmail for more
info :)

------
aprdm
Method Studios | Core Developer | Vancouver

Method Studios is an award-winning international visual effects group with
facilities in Los Angeles, Vancouver, New York, Chicago, Detroit, Atlanta,
London, Sydney and Melbourne. We service high-end feature film, commercial,
television, games and motion graphics clients in the global marketplace. Some
of our last work includes Dr Strange, Avengers and Fantastic Beasts.

We are hiring for a Core Developer position in the pipeline, as a core
developer you will work in the backend dealing with asset management systems,
render farms and a lot of other fun stuff!

Our stack includes:

\- Python

\- Elasticsearch / Logstash / Kibana

\- Redis

\- PostgreSQL

\- RabbitMQ

\- Jenkins

If you have experience with some of the above and want to work in an amazing
company drop me a line at andre.prado@methodstudios.com and I will make sure
it gets in the right hands.

------
joeinSFO
Tally | San Francisco, CA | Salary range: $135K - $178K + equity | Multiple
Eng Positions | Backed by: Shasta Venture, Cowboy Venture, SV Bank
www.meettally.com

Tally just closed $15M to tackle some of the hardest problems in FinTech.
We’re growing fast and hiring Platform & Data Engineers at multiple levels:
meettally.com/careers

Our tech stack is modern and performant: reactive Scala, based on Akka, Micro
Service architecture, more details below

\- - - - - - - - - - - - SR PLATFORM ENG: [https://angel.co/tally-
app/jobs/167074-sr-platform-engineer](https://angel.co/tally-
app/jobs/167074-sr-platform-engineer) Build scalable architecture that
simultaneously supports seamless consumer experience and core financial
systems. Our technology uses Scala-at-large to build discreet services and
servers to make credit card automation look simple. Functional programming
experience necessary (Scala, F#, Java 8 lambda functions, Frege, Haskell,
Clojure, OCaml, Erlang, Lisp, Elixir).

\- - - - - - - - - - - - SR DATA ENGINEER: [https://angel.co/tally-
app/jobs/179844-sr-data-engineer](https://angel.co/tally-app/jobs/179844-sr-
data-engineer) Architect, build and scale our data pipeline from the ground
up, bringing transparency to all aspects of our business. Core Technologies:
Scala, micro-services, Spray, Akka, Finagle/Thrift, Slick, Postgres, Redis,
AWS, Push Notifications, SSL, Identity Management, Concurrency

If you're up for a quick chat to learn more, send a note to
jasonb@meettally.com (CEO) or apply through the listed job postings (I'll
respond personally either way).

Please include resume, LinkedIn, and/or Github

Articles: [https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/19/tally-raises-15-million-
fo...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/19/tally-raises-15-million-fo..).
[http://mashable.com/2016/05/29/tally-credit-card-
app](http://mashable.com/2016/05/29/tally-credit-card-app)
[http://www.businessinsider.com/tally-is-making-credit-
cards-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/tally-is-making-credit-cards-..).

Keywords: Scalalang, Scala, Akka, Zookeeper, microservices, Functional
Programming, FP, RESTful Services, FinTech, Mobile

------
sveme
CellTool | Munich, Germany | Software Developer/Bioinformatician | ONSITE

Who we are and what we can offer

CellTool, a biomedical startup working on Raman spectroscopy with a functional
(and also already sold) device consisting of a digital microscope, camera,
laser, spectroscope and fluorescent lighting. We are a small team with lots of
individual responsibilities and often need to quickly learn a new technology
to solve our tasks. You will be working on GUI design (using Python and Qt),
Database stuff and data/image analysis and visualization, so plenty of
different demanding, but always interesting, tasks. You will have an office
all for yourself and the beautiful lake Starnberg right in front of you for a
quick summertime afterwork or lunchtime swim. Munich is just a 35 minute train
ride away.

Job description

You will be maintaining, extending and refactoring the GUI controlling the
BioRam device. You will implement new data processing and analysis methods so
that they are accessible from the GUI. Sometimes a new device will have to be
integrated in the software, so you’ll have to write a wrapper around the
driver.

Skills & Requirements

\+ Our GUI is written in Python and Qt using the pyQt bindings and makes
extensive use of twisted for asynchronous communication with devices and the
database, so some prior knowledge about object-oriented Python is essential
and knowledge of Qt and twisted would be beneficial

\+ Data are stored in a CouchDB database, so some understanding of NoSQL
document stores is helpful. At the least, you should know how to write some
Javascript to be able to write new views.

\+ Data and Image Analysis is mostly done using Python (numpy, scipy, scikit-
learn and scikit-image), so prior exposure will help you get up to the task
much quicker.

\+ Being a startup, we are a small team that has to handle a lot of different
things, so flexibility, quick learning and good team communication skills are
essential.

Why work with us?

\+ We acknowledge your creativity and input, due to our lean organizational
structure.

\+ Close customer contacts guarantee diverse projects and never boredom.

\+ Highly interesting insights in innovative bio-medical research projects.

If this attracts your attention, please send us your CV (ideally including a
link to your github account, if existing) and cover letter or email k.schuetze
at celltool.de for any further questions.

------
jcsalterego
Union Metrics | Operations Engineer | Austin, TX | Full-time

We’re looking for an Operations Engineer to support, maintain and scale our
fleet of servers powering unionmetrics.com and our analytics data pipeline.
Millions of social events continuously flow and propagate through our systems
every day, and our Operations Engineer will be responsible for keeping the
lights on and blinking at the right frequency.

DUTIES

    
    
      * Maintain and scale existing services to maximize uptime and performance
      * Triage and resolve system alerts; participate in on-call rotation
      * Develop runbooks and other support materials as part of a continuous improvement process
      * Work with a talented team at a great company with all these benefits and perks
    

REQUIREMENTS

    
    
      * Strong mastery of and absolute comfort in Linux, including knowing when to
        trust a second-nature reflex of reaching for grep/sed/awk, and when to back away slowly
      * Strong background in configuration management, preferably Chef
      * Experience with monitoring and alerting systems such as Nagios, Munin/Monit
      * Experience with at least a handful of open source datastore technologies such as
        Cassandra, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, Solr
      * Comfortable with at least one scripting language, e.g. Ruby, Python, Golang
      * Experience supporting a web stack, e.g. LAMP; Rails experience preferred
      * At least two years operations engineering experience
      * Familiarity with the construction and maintenance of highly available systems
        preferred, e.g. HTTP load balancing or distributed databases such as Cassandra,
      * Degree in MIS, Computer Science, or other technical field preferred
    

EXTRA CREDIT

    
    
      * Competency with Ruby, SQL
      * Experience with: Jenkins, Spark, Hadoop, Docker, Vagrant, Kubernetes
      * Know some good GIFs
      * Experience in small start-up environments
    

If you think this job is right for you email jobs@unionmetrics.com with the
subject line Operations Engineer. Include your resume and a link to your
GitHub account. If you don’t have a GitHub account, send us some code you’re
proud of.

------
jcnhvnhck
SimplyCredit
([https://www.simplycreditinc.com/](https://www.simplycreditinc.com/)) | Scala
and Clojure Engineers | SF Bay Area

We are looking for talented Scala and Clojure engineers eager for a defining
role in building a company. As an early employee you will be responsible for
architecting and building key aspects of our platform, work autonomously
guiding the technologies we use and create, and help develop our company and
engineering culture. You’ll work directly with the founders who have deep
experience in consumer lending, data science and business development from
their work at companies FICO and Kaggle.

RESPONSIBILITIES

Build RESTful APIs that will power the user-facing website and mobile apps *
Write secure code and ensure the privacy and safety of sensitive user
information * Interface with financial system APIs such as the credit bureaus
and payment systems * Architect the backend to allow for sophisticated
deployment of machine learning algorithms and data science * Design and build
the data warehousing infrastructure * Define key workflow infrastructure
including automated testing, continuous integration, and continuous
deployments * Experience with PCI compliance, payment systems or other banking
applications is a plus * Language/stack experience in Scala or Clojure * At
least 4 years of experience with RESTful web architecture * Experience
building consumer products

If you’re itching to get in on the ground floor of building a new product and
company, then we’d love to hear from you! Send an email with your resume to
jobs@simplycreditinc.com and let us know why you would be a good fit at
SimplyCredit.

About SimplyCredit At SimplyCredit, our mission is to redefine consumer
lending as it is known today. We believe in doing right by the consumer: no
fees, no penalties, no gotchas or fine print. We want to bring sanity back to
lending and ensure that consumers get the value and service they deserve.
Using advanced technologies we are creating credit and lending innovations in
line with these values, all delivered through seamless customer experience.

------
rbultje
Two Orioles | Video Software Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time, on-site

At Two Orioles, we're building a team of video compression pioneers to shape
the future of online video streaming, working with some of the biggest video
streaming companies in the business.

We're looking for software engineers to enhance and further develop our VP9
video encoder for our clients. This requires experience in C/C++. Knowledge of
(x86) assembly is a plus. Ideal candidates are familiar with or have
experience with the VP9, H264 or HEVC bitstream formats or model software
and/or have experience working on (not with) opensource video codec software
(x264, ffmpeg/libavcodec, etc.).

Interested in building tomorrow's video? Email me at rbultje@twoorioles.com

------
mmurph211
SessionM - Senior Software Engineer - Boston, MA

We are over one-hundred engineers, data scientists, business strategists, and
creative technologists dedicated to creating more numerable and longer lasting
connections between brands and consumers through more elegant mobile
engagement.

We are looking for and individual with strong web backgrounds and an interest
in developing the next generation mobile intelligence and engagement platform.
The ideal candidate is a passionate and experienced Ruby and Rails developer,
with strong JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS skills.

Golang engineering jobs also open.

[https://www.sessionm.com/who-we-are/jobs/](https://www.sessionm.com/who-we-
are/jobs/)

If interested email eng-jobs at sessionm.com

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails & Front End Engineering
| Remote

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend. Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and
roadmaps.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits.

We use our own product to manage our work (which is especially rewarding), we
deploy continuously and we are developing in Rails/CoffeeScript/React/d3. Our
entire team is remote - primarily in US and Canada.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: amy@aha.io

------
msilvey
Womply | DevOps Engineer | San Francisco, California | ONSITE,
[https://womply.com/](https://womply.com/)

Womply makes software to make small/medium business life easier.

The DevOps team manages AWS infrastructure with Puppet and a fair bit of
Python code.

We work with a series of microservices written in Java or Ruby.

Our data tends to live in PostgreSQL, Cassandra, or MySQL.

The role is further described here: [https://www.womply.com/jobs-
sanfrancisco?gh_jid=146642](https://www.womply.com/jobs-
sanfrancisco?gh_jid=146642)

We are also hiring on many other fronts:
[http://www.womply.com/jobs/](http://www.womply.com/jobs/)

------
Benjiben
TeamTablets - WorkHeld | Vienna, Austria | Front-end Developer (Web,
AngularJS, Typescript) | On-site - Full-time |

We are SaaS Startup in the field of industrial engineering developing a field
management solution. We are looking for a web front-end developer to work on
our web client.

More details (in German): [http://www.tabletsolutions.at/job/web-developer-
mw-3/](http://www.tabletsolutions.at/job/web-developer-mw-3/)

To apply please send us a message to jobs@tabletsolutions.at at put [HN] in
the subject. You will then have an interview with one of our developers and
might get a small coding task.

You can always also send me a direct email if you have questions:
bs[@]tabletsolutions.at.

------
nsrivast
Twine Labs | Engineering (multiple) | Philadelphia, New York City | INTERNS,
REMOTE

[https://www.twinelabs.com/](https://www.twinelabs.com/)

Twine builds software that matches employees with the right new roles inside
their companies - we help Fortune 1000 firms retain top talent and save
millions on hiring and training. Powering our software is a suite of matching
algorithms that improve over time using statistical learning. We just signed
up our first few corporate clients and are growing fast.

We’re looking to fill the following roles:

\- API Engineer

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- Data Scientist

Stack: Python/Django, Angular, D3, PostgreSQL

You’ll be working directly with the founders and our engineering team.

Email us at team@twinelabs.com with a brief description of your interest and a
link to your work.

------
kinduff
Wizeline | Guadalajara, México | Onsite | Full-Time | Software Engineer

Wizeline is looking for an awesome Software Engineer to work with 50 fortune
companies and build software with great impact. Wizeline is a company that is
thriving, transparent, has a progressive culture and likes to mix cultures and
other disciplines. Using the right tools for the right job, but always looking
forward to test new technology. Send your resumé to alejandro @ wizeline.com.

About Wizeline:- Wizeline is a start up founded in 2013, by an Ex-Googler, and
founder of Ooyala Bismarck Lepe, since he has mexican family he decided to bet
right on the city of Guadalajara to start building this innovative company.

keywords:- React, JS, Javascript, Redux, Go, Machine Learning, ES6

------
micah_chatt
Skuid | San Francisco, CA/Chattanooga, TN | Full Time | On Site

Skuid is a platform that allows you to design and develop bespoke web
applications with an engaging user experience, incorporating data from almost
any other platform, declaratively without code. The company culture is top-
notch, we're growing at a rapid rate, and hiring for multiple positions:

* Software Engineer - (Node.js, Postgres, with frontend)

* Systems Engineer - (Manage multiple cloud platform environments)

* Developer Evangelist

* QA Engineer

For software engineers, the interview process consists of a few phone screens,
a 2 hour at-home programming challenge, and an in-person interview. Apply at
[https://www.skuid.com/careers/](https://www.skuid.com/careers/)

------
jmtame
Tophatter ([https://tophatter.com](https://tophatter.com)) | San Francisco +
Palo Alto | Full Stack Software Engineer | Full Time - Onsite

We make shopping fun again. We're one of the fastest growing e-commerce
startups in the world - our revenue is doubling year over year and we're
profitable. Looking to double the size of the engineering team in 2017.
Looking for hungry engineers to grow with us. We pay above market, and we
offer among the most competitive benefits.

Apply: [https://tophatter.com/apply](https://tophatter.com/apply) (there's not
an error on this page; it's a challenge to get to the main application page)

Goodluck!

~~~
graphememes
Went to apply but the code-sample form says the content-type is invalid,
however it is a valid zip, and provides a valid content-type for a zip file.

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | full stack engineer (Ruby on Rails) | DC, SF| Full Time
| onsite | www.givecampus.com/careers

GiveCampus creates fundraising software for educational institutions. They're
stuck on a sea of crappy software built in the '90s, and we are bringing
actual fast-paced innovation to the space. We're still a small team, and
looking for someone who wants to put on a lot of different hats and really
help guide the direction of the company.

We are looking for someone with: * 2+ years professional Rails experience *
ability to work on the full stack, from db queries to css. * conceptualize,
design, build, and support new features and products to help schools raise
money.

We also offer health & dental insurance.

------
sahn44
BlackRock | New York, NY | Full-time ONSITE, VISA | Spark Scala Developer

You will be working on a specific, revenue-generating product critical to the
needs of BlackRock’s clients, helping to build a better financial future for
firms and individuals throughout the world by harnessing the power of
analytics.

Job Description and Responsibilities:

\- Work beside Analytics and Product experts to build innovative analytics
tools for users both inside and outside our firm

\- Leverage distributed computing technologies to build scalable analytics
engines and calculators

\- Prototype and implement JVM servers for delivering content securely to our
enterprise clients

\- Architect prototypes and proofs of concepts using the latest open source
technologies

\- Beyond coding, a successful candidate will strive to learn the business
context of their projects and play a leading role in solving problems and
driving decisions

Qualifications:

\- 2-4 years development experience in both Java and Scala.

\- Proficient in functional programming and object oriented design

\- Experience with Apache Spark and the Hadoop Ecosystem is required

\- Experience with version control, issue management and continuous
integration (ex: Git, JIRA, and Jenkins) is required

\- BS/MS in computer science or equivalent practical experience

Other applicable experiences:

\- Building and securing RESTful web services using Spring

\- Involvement with/authoring of open source software a plus

\- Passion for automated testing and agile, test-driven development

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/208046368?pathWildcar...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/208046368?pathWildcard=208046368&trk=job_capjs)

Reach out to me directly if interested. I lead the team that is hiring this
role: msahn@blackrock.com

------
stegro32
(spabreaks|yourgolftravel).com | London, UK | Full-time

Team of ~20 people (developers, designers, infrastructure) in a well-
established travel company (~200 people, ~100m GBP turnover), working on
customer-facing and internal (mostly-)web-based applications.

Things we do/use (in no particular order): pair programming, TDD, small cross-
functional teams, Ruby, Rails, Python, Go, Javascript (sometimes with
ReactJS), Puppet, Vagrant, Webpack, Varnish, HAProxy, Node.js, Git, RSpec,
Jasmine.

Interview process: two rounds, first always remote, second on-site where
possible - first is a (sometimes technical) chat (~30-45 minutes), second is
pair programming with a few of our team (up to 2 hours).

To apply / ask questions: stephenl+hn201701@yourgolftravel.com.

------
daave
Mixpanel | San Francisco, Seattle | Full-time, ONSITE

Mixpanel's mission is to help the world learn from its data. We help companies
learn how people use their products and applications so they can grow their
business. Every day we face and solve new challenges with scaling,
reliability, design, and making our customers happy.

We're looking for Software Engineers with Front End, Back End, Full Stack,
Machine Learning or Distributed Systems/Infrastructure focus. We're also
hiring Site Reliability Engineers, Product Managers and our first dedicated
Security Engineer.

[https://mixpanel.com/jobs/#openings](https://mixpanel.com/jobs/#openings)

\- Dave, Seattle Site Lead

david.claridge@mixpanel.com

------
songc
Songspace | Full Time | Ember.JS | Remote OK if +/\- 3 CST
[https://songspace.com](https://songspace.com)

Songspace is looking to hire developers to join our team to continue to make
the music industry better. You will be joining our team of 3 remote developers
to implement cutting edge collaboration features in the music industry. While
the position is remote, the main office is located in Nashville, TN, USA. The
entire development team is remote, so we heavily embrace remote culture.

We are currently hiring for:

\- Junior Ember.JS Developer

\- Senior Ember.JS Developer

\- Senior PHP Symfony2 Developer

To apply visit
[https://songspace.workable.com/](https://songspace.workable.com/)

------
jarcoal
Appointlet | Mid/Senior Full-Stack Developer | Portland, Oregon | Onsite,
Full-Time, [https://www.appointlet.com/](https://www.appointlet.com/)

Here at Appointlet we’re helping teams bring their calendaring/scheduling into
the 21st century. We’re a super small team working on a product that’s already
profitable, but our journey is just beginning.

If you love the idea of getting in early and building a product (not just
code), you’ll be right at home. You’ll be our first developer hire, and would
take ownership of our Python/Django-powered JSON API and the various
Javascript applications orbiting around it.

Interested? Email me: jared@ our domain listed above

------
andersk
Finimize | London, UK | Frontend Developer | ONSITE INTERNS |
[http://finimize.com/](http://finimize.com/)

We’re looking for a frontend dev intern to help redesign finance for a younger
generation. As an intern at Finimize, you’ll gain a lot of tech experience and
will be encouraged to take risks and broaden your skills. You’ll be working
with our Head of Product as well as our founders to help drive growth and work
on new products launching in 2017.

Job link: [http://www.finimize.com/joblistings/frontend-development-
int...](http://www.finimize.com/joblistings/frontend-development-intern)

------
charlyngee
New York Times | Project Manager | New York, NY | Full-time, onsite

The New York Times is a historic and innovative global media organization
dedicated to enhancing society by creating, collecting and distributing high-
quality news and information. Our Ecommerce team is looking for a great PM, to
work with a talented team of backend engineers on projects that are critical
to NYT's growing digital subscription business.

See full job description and apply: [http://www.nytco.com/careers/operations-
program-management/p...](http://www.nytco.com/careers/operations-program-
management/project-manager-customer-product/#000778)

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | New York, NY (relocation is available) | Software Engineer, Cloud
(Mid to Sr. level) | Full-Time | Competitive Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

We are looking for a server-side engineer that will work on core functionality
for our cloud products, writing code that will help store petabytes of data in
MongoDB all over the world, touching millions of users.

For the current opening, we are looking for Java developers (or C#) with
experience with either running a big cloud service or building something big
on top of AWS, GCE or Azure.

Any interest or questions? Please reach out to me at JC@mongodb.com or apply
here [http://grnh.se/kr5738](http://grnh.se/kr5738)

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | jobs@ebaynyc.com
We are hiring a data scientist to build out our 1st party ads business. We are
a small team in a growing remote office. This is a unique opportunity to learn
search and recommendation technology, working with petabytes of data,
thousands of Spark/YARN nodes and online learning. You can literally move the
needle when it comes to eBay's profit. The NYC office is also hiring deep
learning experts and backend engineers to personalize our recommendations. We
welcome recent grads and experienced engineers alike. We do two phone screens
and then an in person code test.

jobs@ebaynyc.com | Ask for Adam

------
ProtsenkoAlex
LEO Innovation Lab - Copenhagen, Denmark LEOiLab team develops great products
in eHealth. We are looking for great candidates for engineering team. Mobile
Development: [https://thehub.dk/jobs/mobile-
engineers](https://thehub.dk/jobs/mobile-engineers)

Frontend: [https://thehub.dk/jobs/frontend-
engineer-1](https://thehub.dk/jobs/frontend-engineer-1)

Backend: [https://thehub.dk/jobs/backend-
engineer-1](https://thehub.dk/jobs/backend-engineer-1)

Any interest? Please reach out to me at protsenko.alexandra@gmail.com

------
sync
Thought Industries | REMOTE | US | Full-time | Javascript Application Engineer
| [https://www.thoughtindustries.com/](https://www.thoughtindustries.com/)

We’re looking for a JavaScript Application Engineer to help us build out our
SaaS Learning Business Platform.

You would be a good fit if:

\- You are excited about new web technologies like ES2015 and RxJS. \- You
sweat the small stuff, but know when to ship it. \- You are passionate about
listening to users & building elegant web products.

We use Node.js with Koa and Ember.js, but are open to any framework experience
you might have. This role is split evenly through the full stack. Bonus points
for reporting, data viz, and any AWS experience you might have.

Throughout the day, we rely on Slack, GitHub pull requests, and Screenhero for
remote collaboration. Our platform makes heavy use of Node.js, RethinkDB and
Ember.js. The development team is completely distributed across the US.

The company: Thought Industries is a funded startup in the Online Learning
space. We enable companies to launch and sell their own online school and
distribute learning material — think Shopify meets Udemy/Coursera.

This is a full-time position. You can work from anywhere, but there should be
some overlap with US East Coast hours. No Recruiters, please, and we are only
able to consider US citizens at this time.

Headquartered in Boston, Massachusetts, Thought Industries is one of the
world’s fastest-growing online learning companies in the U.S. We are helping
consumer brands and for-profit learning organizations change how they build,
deploy and grow online learning businesses. Today, more than 100+ customers
and brands are using the Thought Industries’ Learning Business Platform to
transform the way they reach, teach, and engage audiences.

We are a growing, well-funded technology company, with a talented team and a
clear vision. This is a unique opportunity to take a lead role at an exciting
SaaS software company with a robust cloud-based platform. We hire talented
people who are self-motivated and team orientated.

------
ews
VIDA, San Francisco (or remote if experienced). Mid to Senior ReactJS/node
hacker.

What we are doing : 'good' e-commerce. (semi-automation in factories, fair
pay, alphabetization programs, etc). Very early stage, Google Ventures backed
and profitable.

Career page :
[https://shopvida.com/pages/careers](https://shopvida.com/pages/careers)
Techcrunch info : [https://techcrunch.com/2014/11/12/vida-raises-1-3-million-
fo...](https://techcrunch.com/2014/11/12/vida-raises-1-3-million-for-socially-
responsible-e-commerce/)

PM me or pablo@shopvida.com

------
MoustafaEid
Lynks (YC W2016) | [https://www.lynks.com](https://www.lynks.com) | Alexandria
& Cairo, Egypt | Full-time | ONSITE

Lynks is the best way to buy fashion and beauty products from the US. We
believe that we can bring the World closer together by enabling cross-border
commerce. By greasing the wheels of global e-commerce we are building the
modern-day Silk Road.

We’re looking for:

\- Junior & Senior Full-stack Engineer: Someone with strong knowledge in Ruby
in Rails

\- Frontend Developer: Someone with extensive Javascript experience who worked
with a multitude of JS frameworks

\- iOS / Android Developer: A mobile engineer with a few published app under
their belt

To apply, please email me: meid [at] lynks.com

------
joshcarr
Aclima - [https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Help us turn billions of data points into healthier cities.

Join our team of tinkerers, scientists, designers, and engineers to empower
people with environmental intelligence. In collaboration with partners like
Google and the EPA, Aclima’s mission is to use this new body of knowledge to
create a more resilient, healthy and thriving world.

Some of the tools we use: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, React, ES6, Webpack, D3.js

Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer

* DevOps Engineer

* UX Designer

* Interface Developer

* Data Visualization Specialist

* Embedded Systems Engineer

* Product Managers

* Data Scientists

* And more... [http://jobs.aclima.io](http://jobs.aclima.io)

------
vaschek
Airbnb | Marketing Technology Manager (Paid Growth) | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE

The Marketing Technology Manager at Airbnb is 50% marketer, 25% engineer and
25% data scientist. As a part of Paid Growth team, you’ll drive Airbnb growth
globally and help us build the most innovative, efficient and technologically
advanced marketing team in the world.

What you’ll do:

* Build and support our performance marketing stack: tracking, measurement, attribution, optimization and automation across both web and apps.

* Define and execute on our marketing technology roadmap (paid search, paid social, remarketing)

* Research and evaluate growth opportunities, onboard new vendors, test new marketing channels and tools

* Work cross-functionally between marketing, engineering, product, data science, finance, legal and security teams

* Work with external vendors to maintain and develop our technology integrations, facilitate beta-testing of new products and features

What we’re looking for:

* 5+ years of relevant work experience

* Excellent understanding of online marketing and strong interest in how it works “under the hood”

* Experience with paid search and/or paid social channels and tools: AdWords, Facebook, etc. is required. “Backend” experience (scripts, APIs) is a strong plus

* Understanding of web and app technology: cookies, SDKs, tracking, tagging

* Experience with mobile apps (user acquisition, re-engagement) is a plus

* Strong analytical skills and ability to answer questions with SQL

* Can read other people’s code, writing own code (or strong interest to learn it) is a plus

* Good understanding of experimentation and A/B testing

* Excellent communication, organizational and project management skills. Ability to work between teams, functions and geographies, with high autonomy and little guidance

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/b0m3751](http://grnh.se/b0m3751)

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Recursion is a startup with about 30 people, generating rich biological data
at a pace comparable to the biggest institutions anywhere doing biology and
disease research. We have literally millions of images from experiments we
conducted in our lab, and we generate terabytes more each week. We’ve gotten
more than $2M in multiple grants from the NIH, and last fall closed a $15M
series A led by Lux Capital. We’re using imaging experiments to turn human
cell experiments into massive amounts of rich biological data so we can find
treatments using ML and data science for many diseases as fast as possible.

Hiring:

* Software engineering: Full-stack Software Engineer - Front-end Software Engineer - Machine Learning Engineer

* Data science: Data Analyst - Data Scientist - Applied Mathematician - ML Researcher - Computational Biologist

* Technical HR Specialist/Manager - Technical Team Development Operations (New--if these posts aren't up yet, feel free to apply via Data Scientist and call out your interest in these positions)

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Competitive pay, health
insurance, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-caliber
team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor/extend
visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US--we can’t
handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software engineering: go, python, angular.js, react,
javascript on aws and gce. Deep learning (e.g. convolutional networks) we're
mainly using the python frameworks (keras, theano, tensorflow, etc).

Our team of ~30:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
kkouddous
Koko | Data Scientist | NYC, USA preferred (REMOTE for the right candidate)

Koko’s mission is to bring well-being to everyone.

At its heart, Koko is a peer to peer network that offers evidence-based,
emotional support wherever people exist online. As is often the case with
large networks, our data has unlocked exciting new opportunities. We are using
this data to build machines that can interact with people at deep, emotional
levels.

We are building empathetic machines

Koko was originally conceived at the MIT Media Lab and is now based in NY. It
has raised funding from Union Square Ventures and Omidyar Network and is
growing fast through partnerships with very large social communities.

The lead engineer for "data" at Koko will be obsessed with using data to build
exceptional products using state of the art tools and algorithms. You’ll be
building classifiers to detect nuanced emotional states such as whether
someone is at risk of harming themselves or whether a response created by the
community is empathetic. You’ll also develop new data products, such as an
information retrieval system that re-purposes existing data to help distressed
users in real-time.

Requirements:

* Agile, resourceful and pragmatic. Strains to find the most efficient and highest performing solution to any problem.

* Comfortable working across the entire tech stack to build, launch and maintain data products.

* Highly proficient in statistics and machine learning. Excited about the ever growing set of libraries, tools and services that enable state-of-the-art deep-learning algorithms e.g. Tensorflow, Theano, FastText. Excited to stay on top of the latest research being published. Skilled in written and oral communication (able to summarize data insights for team members, board members, research collaborators, and the greater public)

* At least 2 years of related work experienced

* Training in applied computational statistics

Apply here: [http://itskoko.com/jobs-data-science](http://itskoko.com/jobs-
data-science)

~~~
AlexCoventry
Where can I try Koko out?

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo | Amsterdam, Bangalore | ONSITE

At Akvo Foundation we build open source SaaS for country governments, UN
organisations, NGOs and companies, primarily used to gather and work with data
to achieve the UN Sustainable Development Goals. Come work with us and make a
difference in the world.

\- S/W Product manager, Amsterdam

\- Full-stack developer with QA experience, Bangalore

Hiring process: introduction letter and CV to work(at)akvo.org. Review of
online presence (GitHub, blogs, etc). Up to three interviews total, with dev
lead, some colleagues, product managers, CTO.

[http://akvo.org/about-us/working-at-akvo/](http://akvo.org/about-us/working-
at-akvo/)

------
skyraider
LedgerX. Frontend engineer (JavaScript or TypeScript + React.js). Full-time
onsite in NYC; remote OK for exceptional candidates. Build high-performance
trading UIs for our institutional clients.

LedgerX is an institutional trading and clearing platform that is awaiting
regulatory approval from the U.S. Commodity Futures Trading Commission (CFTC)
to trade and clear options on bitcoin.

Very competitive comp, fast-paced environment and truly interesting,
technically challenging work. We're doing some innovative stuff in exchange
technology, bitcoin security, and more.

Contact: zach@ledgerx.com. More info:
[https://ledgerx.com](https://ledgerx.com)

------
amasad
Repl.it | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | onsite
[https://repl.it/site/jobs](https://repl.it/site/jobs)

We're building a platform for teachers to teach programming, for students to
practice programming, and for programmers to run and share code on the go.

Since our Classroom product
([https://repl.it/classroom](https://repl.it/classroom)) launch we've been
growing exponentially and as a team of 3 we can barely keep up with the
growth. We are still at the seed stage so it's a great time to join the
company and have a big impact.

------
ldabiralai
PassFort | Frontend Developer & Mobile Developer | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://passfort.com](https://passfort.com)

PassFort is a young and ambitious start-up— you’ll join a team of 6! We’re a
seed stage company (we raised £650k at the end of 2015), based in the centre
of London, near Southwark tube station.

We're working to solve the problem of digital identity in regulated markets
through new technology, great UX and simple solutions.

We use react, es6, redux, mocha and enzyme.

Salary: £40k - £55k with 0.3% - 0.6% equity

[https://passfort.com/about#jobs](https://passfort.com/about#jobs) or
jobs@passfort.com

------
s3nnyy
GetButik | Backend (Team lead) Engineer: Php + Java | Zurich | EU passport or
Swiss work permission holders only

This might be a well-paid opportunity as we look for someone who can take over
most of our CTO's responsibilities. Read more about the life quality in Zurich
here:

[https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-
moved-t...](https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-moved-to-
switzerland-to-work-in-it-c7ac18af4f90)

We revolutionise point of sales for small and medium size business and we run
a SaaS app that connects our iPad POS system with webhops.

Hiring process:

\- Resume / code-check

\- Phone call (getting to know each other)

\- Onsite day (half a day)

Send a mail to:

hiring@getbutik.tech

------
StephanKletzl
UserGems [YC S14] | Full-Stack Developer | Salzburg or Vienna, Austria, Europe
| Onsite, Visa

== COMPANY ==

[https://www.usergems.com](https://www.usergems.com) \- Identify your most
influential customers and turn them into advocates

Vision: Bring detailed user information into every company department
(Marketing, Sales, Support, HR)

Funding: YCombinator funded, recently raised Seed round, profitable

Stack: PHP with Laravel, MySQL, Javascript with AngularJS, currently
evaluating: Hadoop & Cassandra

== TEAM ==

Co-Founders with experience at Google, Microsoft & PwC. Both Programmers and
BizDev

You'd be one of the first engineering hires!

== CONTACT ==

Email me: stephan@usergems.com with your resume or Linkedin profile and a few
words about yourself

------
Soliah
Kinesis | Full Stack Web Developer | Sydney, Australia | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://kinesis.org](https://kinesis.org)

We build tools that enable sustainable and liveable cities, from planning and
development through to operational tracking and optimisation of existing
infrastructure.

We’re looking for a senior generalist web developer who can move between back
and front of the stack, ideally with experience in either (or even better,
both) Django and Rails.

Current stack/Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Python/Django, JavaScript/Ember.js,
PostgreSQL, AWS

If you’re interested email me at chris at kinesis dot org for more info.

------
darose
Dailymotion | Multiple roles | NY, NY | Full-time, on-site | Visa |
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=24411&f_L=us%3A70&l...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=24411&f_L=us%3A70&locationType=Y&orig=FCTD&trk=jobs_jserp_facet_geo_region)

Dailymotion, the global video-hosting company, is looking to fill multiple
roles to help us staff up a green-field project, building out a new ad-tech
platform from the ground up. Hiring for multiple tech positions, including
Front-end Engineer and Big Data Engineer, as well as more senior roles.

------
philfreo
Close.io | REMOTE

WANTED:

\- Senior Frontend Engineer (React.js & Backbone.js)

\- Full Stack Python/JS Engineers who sweat Product Details

WHO ARE WE:

At Close.io we’re building the sales communication platform of the future.
We’ve built a next-generation CRM that eliminates manual data entry and helps
sales teams close more deals. We are hiring product-focused engineers to help
us unify the world's sales calls and emails into one beautiful workflow.

[https://close.io](https://close.io)

Learn more or apply: [https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/?lever-
source=HNJan07](https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/?lever-source=HNJan07)

------
SteveMorin
Comcast | Sunnyvale, CA | Full Time | Onsite | Backend

We have 3 roles open \- Senior Backend Engineer \- Big Data Engineer \- Sr
DevOps Engineer

Technologies: Hadoop, AWS..., Lambda, Spark, Flink, Hive, Druid, Airflow,
React, Redux, Java, Python ....

We are building data systems to support new advertising and data systems for
Comcast

Here is the link to one of the roles:
[http://jobs.comcast.com/job-149761-software-
engineer-4-hadoo...](http://jobs.comcast.com/job-149761-software-
engineer-4-hadoop-in-sunnyvale-ca-technology-software-engineering)

If your interested email me at steve@stevemorin.com not considering any
recruiters sorry (not budgeted)

------
vladislav
Helm.ai | Menlo Park, CA | Full-time | ONSITE/VISA

We are an early-stage team of highly mathematically oriented researchers and
engineers working on the fundamental perception problem for autonomous
navigation for self-driving cars and other robots. Our technology includes
innovations in semi-supervised learning, real-time structure from motion and
deep learning for computer vision.

We are hiring for the positions of researcher, data scientist and machine
learning engineer. Previous experience in artificial intelligence is not
required for otherwise highly exceptional candidates. To apply, send a short
description and resume to vlad@helm.ai

------
yc-kraln
Geeny | Software Engineer | Berlin | Full Time and Freelancer _Onsite_
[http://geeny.io](http://geeny.io)

I'm leading the technology group at Geeny--We're a startup that is a daughter
company of Telefónica, building a B2C IoT platform with a focus on data
privacy and streaming analytics. Our stack includes Scala/Akka, NodeJS, and
AWS.

Come work in the heart of Berlin, on interesting problems, with awesome people
;) Email me directly (jeff@geeny dot io) or browse some of our openings on our
website [http://geeny.io](http://geeny.io)

------
martinforsythe
Gamalon | Boston/Cambridge, MA | Wordpress Developer - Contractor | Part time

We're looking for a motivated and innovative Wordpress Developer to join our
team on a part-time/contractor basis. You will be responsible for helping
launch our growing website by building out and customizing an already
developed WordPress site.

Gamalon is a next-generation artificial intelligence company based in
Cambridge/Boston. We believe in hiring generous, brilliant people.

Please apply via jobs@gamalon.com, more information at
[http://gamalon.com/careers/](http://gamalon.com/careers/)

------
MPiccinato
Detroit, MI | Sift ([http://justsift.com](http://justsift.com)) | ONSITE

* Front End ReactJS Engineer

* Backend Node Engineer

* Or Full Stack of the Above

Analytics for your employees. Everything else has a dashboard these days, why
don't you have one for the health of your organization? Our team is small and
we are looking to grow. We like to push often, get things done and play a bit
of Super Smash Bros. Melee.

Start off by filling out this form:
[https://goo.gl/forms/da7xs2nKAeXMj9u32](https://goo.gl/forms/da7xs2nKAeXMj9u32)

Any questions shoot me an email, I am the CTO: matp@justsift.com

------
phunehehe0
ZALORA | Singapore | REMOTE, VISA

ZALORA is looking for DevOps engineers.

Automation and HA will be your main goals. You will use Nix/NixOS to glue
together a stack of Go, Memcached, MySQL, PHP, Solr and more.

A code review is the deciding factor (you either send in an opensource
project, or implement our coding task). After that we'll chat, call and
optionally meet to sort out the details.

Apply at
[http://jobs.engineering.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir](http://jobs.engineering.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir).
Other positions (frontend, backend, Android, iOS, to name a few) are also
available at the same site.

~~~
guessmyname
Are you still hiring Go (Golang) developers? [1][2]

I have applied three times and passed the HackerRank and the first technical
interview. The first two times the interview was interrupted and I never heard
back from you, and the last time... well, I am still waiting. I wonder if the
positions are already filled.

[1]
[http://jobs.engineering.zalora.com/apply/BNiXFM/a](http://jobs.engineering.zalora.com/apply/BNiXFM/a)

[2]
[http://jobs.engineering.zalora.com/apply/5zLnhU/a](http://jobs.engineering.zalora.com/apply/5zLnhU/a)

~~~
phunehehe0
My team isn't hiring Go developers :) However I have forwarded this to the Go
guys. Hopefully they can guess your name.

------
jonashaag
CASHLINK Payments GmbH | Frontend or Full Stack Developer | Frankfurt am Main,
Germany | Full-time, freelance, REMOTE, INTERNS, VISA
[https://cashlink.io/jobs](https://cashlink.io/jobs)

We're a FinTech company in the Deutsche Börse FinTech Hub in Frankfurt,
Germany. We develop a direct debit (Lastschrift) based P2P payment ("payments
between friends") app and website that everyone can use without having to
create a user account or verifying their bank account.

Our stack is based on PHP, MySQL, Haskell, Python, Docker. We're hosting on
AWS (EC2, ECS, RDS, etc).

~~~
manuelflara
Are you looking only for Germans speaking developers?

------
rogik
People.ai, Inc. | Sr. Software Engineer | SF | ONSITE |
[https://people.ai](https://people.ai)

Y Combinator-Backed People.ai is Hiring Engineers to Help Us Build AI for
Better Team Management

People don’t quit their jobs, they quit their managers. Everyone has had a
manager that makes them not want to come to work. Everyone has had a manager
who regularly forces their team to chase their own tail doing meaningless
work. Why? Because most managers manage their teams blindly. They don't hire,
coach and promote based on data. Instead, they make decisions based on their
gut, either because they don’t have the data to make better decisions or
because they don’t know how to make sense out of it.

Not anymore. At People.ai we’re helping managers make decisions about their
team based on data, not intuition. We’re starting with sales teams because
they’re a particularly notorious black box. No manager today can definitively
say what makes a “top performer” do better than a “low performer.” People.ai
is solving that by making sales transparent and building the world’s first AI
for managing sales teams.

We have a 10+ person team and are actively looking for a Senior Software
Engineer to join us. Our team needs someone with full-stack/backend
development experience as well as a deep background in Python, Linux, AWS,
REST APIs and machine learning. Salesforce API experience is a plus! This
isn’t just another job. Your input will be incredibly important as we’re
currently shifting from to a microservices architecture. You’ll have an
opportunity to make a major impact on a number of our microservices and ML/big
data infrastructure as we are turning our MVP into a massively scalable
product.

We offer a competitive salary with equity, a cool company culture, lunches and
free snacks and drinks. At this time we are unable to provide visa
sponsorship.

People.ai is located within walking distance of Caltrain in San Francisco.

Join us as we work towards quantifying people management!

Apply here:
[https://peopleai.workable.com/jobs/377022](https://peopleai.workable.com/jobs/377022)

------
MongoDB_Jason
MongoDB -- Palo Alto, CA (ONSITE - relocation package available) | Software
Engineer (mid level) | Full-Time |

Compensation: Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

If interested please email Jason DOT Gorsky AT Mongodb DOT com or apply here:
[http://tinyurl.com/hz74rak](http://tinyurl.com/hz74rak)

The Technical Services Tools team is a new initiative at MongoDB to centralize
the ownership and core ongoing and new development of software used by both
the internal Technical Services organization and external MongoDB customers.
As a large part of MongoDB, Technical Services requires customized tools to
deliver a world-class support experience for our customers. These tools
include custom web-based dashboards and workflow tools, chat bots to enable
task automation, content scrapers and continuous integration tools

Additionally, MongoDB customers have access to a number of tools that help
diagnose problems with their MongoDB deployments. The Technical Services Tools
engineer will work with stakeholders for each of the major tools projects to
define timeline and architecture for new features and maintenance of existing
production functionality. The engineer will help deliver these new tools and
functionality to both internal and external customers, helping drive the
success of the Technical Services organization.

Responsibilities:

\- Own critical support tools, both in terms of production uptime and
development contributions \- Coordinate with stakeholders for new feature
development and high priority fixes \- Integrate customer-facing tools into
the MongoDB Support Portal \- Develop new customer experiences in the MongoDB
Support Portal \- Build continuous integration environment for tools
development and scheduled deployments

Requirements:

\- Strong development background (preferably Python and JavaScript) \- Strong
web development experience (HTML, CSS, jQuery, react) \- Experience with
continuous integration tools (Jenkins, Evergreen) \- Strong RDBMS and/or
Document Database administration/architecture knowledge

Nice to haves:

\- Development experience on the Salesforce platform (Apex and Visualforce)

------
gregmix
Mix | Product Designer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE
[https://mix.com](https://mix.com)

Check out our awesome opportunity for a product designer here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/mix/4bedf056-0c14-4091-a616-e9f47a00fc...](https://jobs.lever.co/mix/4bedf056-0c14-4091-a616-e9f47a00fca2)

Our interview process requires an application via the link above a few
conversations with key folks in our small, close knit team.

Check out [https://mix.com/join](https://mix.com/join) to learn more.

------
specialdragon
World First Ltd | Millbank Tower, London | Full time | ONSITE

World First is an established currency company. We have a medium sized IT team
looking for PHP developers to continue development on the existing World First
systems. The stack is PHP, RabbitMQ, Apache/Nginx and MySQL.

Job links below: Senior software dev:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okPz0fws&s=AddThis#.VguQkA8d_D...](https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okPz0fws&s=AddThis#.VguQkA8d_D4.hackernews)

More information available by commenting here, or emailing
victoria.bradford@worldfirst.com referencing HackerNews

------
atsaloli
Vertical Sysadmin, Inc. | Sales | Los Angeles, USA | REMOTE, PART-TIME Seeking
commission-only sales agent for high-quality Ops and DevOps training. (We
deliver on-site, anywhere. Small class sizes, expert instructors, excellent
materials, tons of lab exercises.) People tell us it's the best training
they've ever had. Partnered with GitLab and Docker.
[http://www.verticalsysadmin.com](http://www.verticalsysadmin.com) Email
aleksey at verticalsysadmin.com to enquire. Looking for someone tech-savvy
with sales skills. Very fast hiring.

------
avaazjobs
AVAAZ | [https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/](https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/) |
Global | Full Time | REMOTE

Avaaz is changing the world, and we’ll give you the means to change it, too.
Our team is a place to exercise your creativity and your leadership, while
building never-before-seen tools for one of the world’s top online activism
organisations. You can let your imagination run wild figuring out how to grow
the platform and tools, improve rapid-iterative processes and integrate new
technologies. We are a nimble team working on creating opportunities to bring
about the world most people everywhere want -- one of justice, peace, and
freedom. The work environment is quite unique: whether you’re in the office or
working from home, our collaborative culture ensures everyone is heard and
treated respectfully, with a strong focus on personal development.

Our tech build comprises the latest technologies (cloud computing, distributed
systems, big data) using great languages (Python, PHP, JS) with proven and
cutting-edge datastores (MySQL, Redshift, MongoDB, Redis, Memcache). At Avaaz,
your work will have an impact on a huge scale: we have more than 40 million
members, who have taken over 200 million actions, told over 500 million
friends about Avaaz campaigns and donated more than $50 million online. Our
global and distributed tech team creates beautiful, efficient code that works
across browsers, platforms and localisations. It’s backed by developers with a
proven track record of designing, building and debugging large web
applications.

We’re roaming the world in the search for challenge-driven hard-working
developers and senior developers with excellent spoken and written
communication in English who are able to adapt and learn, with talents for
creativity and abstract thinking. The quest is for people who fit that
profile; we know specific skills can always be trained and developed.

We are currently hiring senior developers in the Americas, EU and African
timezones. Salary is competitive in the non profit space with generous
benefits.

Apply here:
[https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/](https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/)

~~~
jarofgreen
Hello. I have a quick question about this job - is there an email I can get in
touch on? My email/details are at
[http://jmbtechnology.co.uk/](http://jmbtechnology.co.uk/)

------
cyri
Unic AG | PHP Magento Akeneo Symfony | Zurich, Switzerland | Full-time, ONSITE

At Unic, you will help national and international customers to realise
sophisticated e-business projects. And you will work with 200 experts,
professionals and top specialists from across all the Unic sites: these people
are the reason why Unic is the leading independent provider of e-business
solutions.

I'm afraid but job description is in German
[https://www.unic.com/en/about/career/jobs/](https://www.unic.com/en/about/career/jobs/)

------
Burnstreet
ONSITE in Berlin / Sandbox Interactive GmbH is looking for Senior Backend Web
Engineer/Senior Frontend Web Engineer and / or DevOps We are a small game
studio building a sandbox MMO
[http://www.albiononline.com](http://www.albiononline.com) and are in the
process of building an in-house web dev team that will extend and operate our
website. More detailed job descriptions:
[https://albiononline.com/en/jobs](https://albiononline.com/en/jobs)

------
NewHatMatt
Idea Booth | Developer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

Idea Booth is looking to hire a talented full-time developer with a focus on
front-end technologies. Idea Booth is a digital marketing agency whose clients
have included Nike, Walgreens, MTV, and more. Our development process is fast
and iterative, where you'll have the opportunity engage with a broad range of
exciting clients.

Tech stack: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Bootstrap, Digital Ocean, Wordpress, Git.
Open to new technologies.

Website: [http://www.idea-booth.com](http://www.idea-booth.com)

Contact: matthew [at] idea-booth [dot] com

------
dflenniken
Brain Health Registry | Web Developer | San Francisco

We're working to accelerate the development of cures for brain disorders by
driving down the time and cost of finding research participants through an
innovative online registry.

Seeking an experienced developer who excels at backend web development and is
no slouch on the front end. Bonus points if you know our stack (C#/MVC/Azure),
but experience with any similar stack is a-ok.

Should be smart, get things done, and have some fun.

Decent salary, solid benefits, awesome coworkers, laptop, stunning location
(Lands End)

Email the pertinent details to derek@brainhealthregistry.org

------
sapjobs
Hi - Our company, SAP, is now hiring for 13 Machine Learning jobs across the
globe. Please view jobs and apply via the corporate career site link below
(I've also included a bit.ly here--
[http://bit.ly/2jlWuhF](http://bit.ly/2jlWuhF) ):

[https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=sapmachinelearningcareers&loc...](https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=sapmachinelearningcareers&locationsearch=&utm_source=HackerNews&utm_campaign=sap_machinelearning)

------
derFunk
At the young startup ottonova we're creating a new digital private health
insurance for Germany. We're looking for a full time on-Site Senior Android
Developer for our Munich office. English is our primary language, we'll
support with relocation/Visa, we're very tech centric and also count ourselves
to the FinTech and InsureTech hype. Job Ad:
[https://www.ottonova.de/en/jobs/senior-android-
developer](https://www.ottonova.de/en/jobs/senior-android-developer)

------
ivanzhao
. ==================== Notion – San Francisco ====================

"We shape our tools, and thereafter our tools shape us" The goal is to
democratize software. Quite a shame that 30 years into personal computing, an
average person's interaction still caps at word-processing. We'd like to
change that. A beautiful loft/artist office in the Mission. Best investors out
there.

You will be part of a small and talented team. You need to be able to make
things and think conceptually.

[https://notion.so/why](https://notion.so/why)

------
thebrain
Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Achievers
[http://www.achievers.com](http://www.achievers.com) | ONSITE | Developers

My company has built a kick-ass employee recognition platform and we're
looking for developers of all shapes and sizes. Please don't apply if you're a
jerk though, we don't hire assholes.

He are some of our current requisitions:

Accounting Support

Lead Developer, Automation Test

Senior Software Developer

Senior Technical Consultant

Software Development Lead

Sr. Android Mobile Developer

Full details at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3DeWniwX](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3DeWniwX)

------
blairanderson
ShareGrid | Software Engineer | Seattle |
[http://www.sharegrid.com](http://www.sharegrid.com)

We're a small, fast moving, fun startup looking for a talented Full-stack
Rails Engineer to join our team in Seattle. Help build new products and mobile
apps using newer technologies for our successful P2P sharing economy
marketplace.

Our current stack is Rails, JS, SASS, MySQL, GitLab, DelayedJob, DigitalOcean.

apply here: [https://angel.co/sharegrid/jobs](https://angel.co/sharegrid/jobs)

------
dgraunke
Thomas Street | thomasstreet.com | Seattle | Web, iOS, and Windows roles | On-
site, full-time

Thomas Street is a pocket-sized design and development studio in Seattle and
San Francisco. Our teams of designers, backend devs, and application devs work
together to design and build high quality software that our clients love.

We're looking for folks with 3+ years experience with either fullstack web,
iOS, or Windows WPF/UWP. If that's you and you want to work with a team of
designers and developers dedicated to their craft, send me an email at
david@thomasstreet.com

------
BrainScraps
True Link Financial | San Francisco | Software Engineer | Onsite

We exist to provide quality financial services for all: from protecting
granddad’s money from scammers to providing supplemental financial tools that
support disabled Veterans.

About us:

\- 90% of our work is in React and Rails, 5% is in Java, and about 5% is
DevOps—AWS

\- Our team works to meet high standards of usability, security, and
availability - because our customers depend on our products for their
immediate (today's groceries) and long-term (retirement investments) financial
needs. So we move fast, but we can't be cavalier about breaking things. ‍

\- We also get to experiment and build cool things: We've used Twilio to craft
a useful and constantly-improving IVR for customer service, and we help make
our customers and operations folks happy by processing inquiries via SMS.

We'd love to chat if: \- You've got a minimum of two years of software
engineering experience, preferably with Ruby on Rails .

\- You’re a nice person who has worked on hairy, wacky full-stack code in
production.

\- You enjoy exploring implementation options and collaborating with product
folks.

\- You can improve the codebase without being rude, judgmental or arrogant
about it.

\- You would describe yourself less as more of a 'session musician' (i.e.
Carol Kaye) than a 'rockstar'.

\- You're looking for a full-time, on-site role in San Francisco.

Our engineering team is striving for true inclusion, since we know what it's
like to be underrepresented in tech. We do not discriminate on the basis of
race, religion, color, national origin, gender, sexual orientation, age,
marital status, veteran status, or disability status.

You can apply through Angel List [https://angel.co/true-
link/jobs/31301-software-engineer](https://angel.co/true-
link/jobs/31301-software-engineer) or by emailing jobs@truelinkfinancial.com.
We promise to reply within 2 business days! Keywords if you Cmd+F’d the page:
rails, RoR, ruby, sloth_gifs, ReactJS, Flux, Ansible, fintech, full-stack,
twilio

------
jamalex
Learning Equality -
[https://learningequality.org/](https://learningequality.org/) \- San Diego,
CA -- Onsite | Full-time

# Who we are

We're a nonprofit startup that builds open-source educational software for
those with limited or no access to the Internet. We believe in the
transformative power of learning, and are passionate about social justice and
breaking down barriers preventing people from reaching their full potential.
Our first platform, KA Lite ([https://learningequality.org/ka-
lite/](https://learningequality.org/ka-lite/)), has been used in over 175
countries.

We're now developing Kolibri
([https://learningequality.org/kolibri/](https://learningequality.org/kolibri/)),
which includes tools for authoring videos and exercises, an app ecosystem for
HTML5 bundles, peer-to-peer device syncing, web-based visualizations for
student data, and systems for motivating, engaging, and guiding learners.

# Who you are

You care deeply about making the world a better place, believe in the power of
learning, strive to promote equality, and resonate with our statement of core
values.

You love to build things, and like to think carefully about how best to serve
the needs of a diverse set of users.

# Positions

Frontend Web Developer: You have solid experience with web development using
HTML5, JavaScript, modern JS frameworks (we use Vue.js), and CSS with pre-
processors. You love building beautiful interfaces and collaborating with the
UX team.

Python Developer / DevOps: You have skills and experience working with Python,
in a variety of contexts. We use Django for the backend of Kolibri, and also
leverage Python for automation of business processes, API/web scraping for
pulling in new content, media processing/computer vision, and data
analysis/machine learning.

# Read more and apply

[https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/?gh_src=4t6yqj1](https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/?gh_src=4t6yqj1)

------
esisa
Outtt | iOS developer | Oslo, Norway | Full-time, on-site Outtt is looking for
an iOS developer to join our growing team! Are you passionate about creating a
mobile app that is on trend, with high quality UX design in a fast-paced
international startup?

We are looking for an iOS developer to help bring forward our iOS app with
Norways best outdoor adventures. You need to have an eye for product design.
Swift experience would be helpful but not necessary. Check out more about the
position here or contact us at 'mari' at 'outtt.com

------
gmermoud
Cisco | Paris, France | Full-time | Senior Software Engineer | Full Time |
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/258084180](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/258084180)

Our team is made of highly talented engineers with passion for innovation who
turn wildly disruptive ideas into products that impact industry at large. We
have built one of Cisco's next-generation advanced threat detection system by
combining cutting-edge machine learning algorithms and architectures with
best-in-class networking technologies (with dozens of patents). Now, we are
tackling our next challenge and we are looking for agile, pragmatic and
talented engineers with deep expertise and hands-on experience in cloud
technologies and highly scalable infrastructure. If technology and innovation
is your passion, Cisco is the place for you.

As a Senior Software Engineer, you are responsible for developing, scaling and
maintaining our cloud software infrastructure, with a specific focus on data-
intensive technologies. You work in close collaboration with a team of data
scientists and networking experts, supporting them with best-in-class software
development methodologies and design patterns. You thrive in a fast-paced,
dynamic environment that requires a unique blend of innovation, risk taking
and speed of execution.

Our technology stack includes Python, Scala, C++ as well as a wide range of
internal tools built on top of Docker, Kubernetes, Cassandra, Kafka, Spark,
Hadoop, InfluxDB and a variety of front-end visualization technologies (D3.js,
WebGL, HTML5).

Desired qualifications * Master Degree in Computer Science * Excellent
knowledge of Java or Scala and the Java Virtual Machine * Experience with
micro-service architectures (e.g., Docker, k8s) and cloud solutions (e.g.,
AWS) is a plus * Experience with Big Data technologies (e.g., Spark, HDFS,
Kafka, Cassandra) is a plus * Knowledge of UNIX environments (e.g., Ubuntu)
and scripting skills (e.g., Python, Shell) * Experience with software
development methodologies and tools (e.g., git, Gitlab) * Excellent English
spoken and written skills (C1 level) is a must.

More information about careers at Cisco here:
[https://www.cisco.com/careers](https://www.cisco.com/careers)

------
ThousandEyes
ThousandEyes | Software Engineer | San Francisco, London | VISA, INTERNS,
ONSITE

Looking for strong software engineers (backend, frontend, or fullstack) to
make a direct impact in our product. We are a Network Intelligence startup
that values small, cross-functional teams where everyone has an equal say.

Our web application tech stack is: d3.js, angularjs, SASS, Java, Spring,
MongoDB

We also have data collection and distributed systems positions that include
C++

[https://www.thousandeyes.com/careers](https://www.thousandeyes.com/careers)

~~~
kevinzavier
Can I email anyone about my application? I sent one 4 days ago for an intern
position and wanted to follow up on it.

------
nathanclauss362
Los Angeles, CA -- Riot Games -- Esports/Merch Engineering Team

Engineering Manager - Merch Team Management experience: must have built at
least one strong engineering team in the 5-10 range that has shipped +
operated a live client/server product.

Senior Software Engineer (Platform)- Have lead the design of, written, shipped
+ operated RESTful services at large scale (>10,000,000 MUs, >500 aQPS) Expert
level in Java or Go

Tech Lead/Senior Software Engineer (Mobile) Expertise in Android and iOS

If you're interested shoot me your resume to nclauss(AT)riotgames.com

------
arshneet
Amazon Web Services | Senior Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer in
Machine Learning | Vancouver, Canada; Seattle, WA | Full-time | ONSITE, VISA |

RDS is looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join our team working on AWS
scale big-data analytics problems. RDS Performance Insights team is working on
a new and as yet unreleased service which will reshape the way that customers
use databases and redefine industry expectations of what a modern, enterprise
grade cloud-native database provides. Leveraging a number of AWS services
including Kinesis and EMR/Spark, our mandate is to provide actionable insights
into underlying database performance and push the boundaries of product and
technology innovation in this area. As the only big-data, analytics and ML
focused team in RDS, our greenfield project is worked on by a tight knit
devops team, owned, and operated entirely from the new Amazon office here in
Vancouver, Canada.

Requirements (Senior Software Engineer):

\- Comp Sci, Engineering, Stats/Mathematics BA/MA/PhD

\- 8-10+ years professional experience in software development

\- Experienced technical leader. For more information and to apply:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/392408](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/392408)

Requirements (Senior Software Engineer in ML):

\- Post-graduate level Computer Science, Machine Learning, Mathematics,
Operational Research, Statistics or a related quantitative field with up to 5
years of related work experience

\- 10+ years professional experience in software development

\- Ability to independently define and execute against a technical vision and
roadmap

– Recruitment, coaching and mentoring of other engineers

– Strong will to adhere to best practices in OO development and a need to
leave well–structured code in your tracks. For more information and to apply:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/425454](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/425454)

You can also directly contact me (I'm an engineer on the team)
[MyHNUsername][AT]amazon.com, or my manager pimmel[AT]amazon.com

------
earlystageteam
Legal Tech Stealth Startup | Web Developers | San Francisco Bay Area | ONSITE
| Bay Area Market compensation for salary/equity

 _This is a throwaway account and email._

We're an early-stage team that received seed funding from Founders Fund. The
team is composed of Stanford CS and Google alum.

If you are based in the bay area (or willing to relocate), are prioritizing
learning, and consider yourself an empirical pragmatist, send an email to:

earlystageteam@gmail.com

with an example of an experiment you ran with surprising results. How did the
experiment change your behavior?

 _This is an experiment_

------
anthonylukach
Osprey Informatics | Experienced Machine Learning / Computer Vision Developer
| Calgary, Alberta, Canada | REMOTE
[http://www.ospreyinformatics.com/](http://www.ospreyinformatics.com/)

Company: Osprey Informatics provides intelligent visual monitoring for
industrial operations. The company’s cloud-based platform, Osprey Reach,
provides instant access to live and recorded video and images from across a
company's operations. Our technology detects important operational events,
analyzes related images and video along with data from other sensors and
systems, and alerts clients of situations that are relevant to their
interests.

About the Team: Osprey's development team is small tight-knit group of
developers, the majority of whom are located in the Calgary office. We tend to
hire full-stack developers and subsequently aim for everyone to get some
exposure to most of the components of our system. We work in 2-week sprints
following the Agile process.

The Position: We are looking for an experienced Machine Learning / Computer
Vision Developer to lead the development of our data analysis tooling. You
will build, evaluate, and deploy computer vision and machine learning
algorithms including object classification, object tracking, object detection,
background subtraction and event recognition. You will have the support and
collaboration of the rest of the team, however we are looking for this role to
lead and direct the future of our data analysis tooling. We'd prefer someone
on-site however we are open to the right hire provided that at least half of
their workday overlaps with 9am to 5pm Mountain Time Zone.

Qualifications:

    
    
        - The ability to develop scalable and performant systems
        - Strong communicator
        - Strong software development skills in Python, C++, and other languages
        - Ability to research current state-of-art in machine learning and implement techniques described in publications
        - Experience with different computer vision/machine learning libraries and packages including OpenCV, numpy, Tensorflow/Caffe or similar, CUDA
        - Experience with web development, the Django framework, SQL, Linux/Unix, Git, Amazon Web Services (AWS) are all pluses
    

Apply by emailing us at careers+hn@ospreyinformatics.com

------
thefahim
AdQuick | Santa Monica, CA | Full-Stack Engineer (Rails) | Full-time | ONSITE

We're a pre-seed startup, building a marketplace for outdoor advertising
(think billboards, bus shelters, etc). We count H&R Block, Lyft, Instacart as
early customers.

Read more about our business here:

[https://medium.com/@fahimferdous/happy-new-year-
ca7a476d4f83...](https://medium.com/@fahimferdous/happy-new-year-
ca7a476d4f83#.inela7qpn)

Shoot me an email if you're interested in learning more! fahim@adquick.com

~~~
thefahim
Here's the correct blog post: [https://medium.com/@fahimferdous/whats-
interesting-about-adq...](https://medium.com/@fahimferdous/whats-interesting-
about-adquick-e1d4c324a993#.3ii7db3qi)

------
ejo0
PHOSPHORUS | Technical Product Manager & Software Engineers | New York, NYC |
ONSITE | Fulltime | [http://phosphorus.com](http://phosphorus.com)

PHOSPHORUS is a computational genomics company with the vision to create a
world where every healthcare decision is optimized with genomics. Founded in
2016 and based in New York City, Phosphorus develops powerful data-driven
software that enables labs around the world to deliver the most advanced
clinical genetic tests beginning in cardiovascular genetics and for
infertility. With a team of experts in computational biology and computer
science, Phosphorus is building a data network that will help providers,
researchers and patients around the world better understand and harness the
power of the human genome.

We are a spinoff from Recombine's acquisition by CooperSurgical last year, we
are growing quickly, and are well-funded with a Series A by FirstMark Capital.

We are looking to hire a Technical Product Manager with prior technical
experience and experienced software engineers. We use Spark, Scala, Rails,
Parquet, Javascript, SQL, AWS, etc.

Our interview process is straightforward and quick. Phone screen, followed by
in-person interviews.

Keywords: genomics, scala, technical product manager, intern

More information on positions can be found here:

* Technical Product Manager - [https://phosphorus.workable.com/jobs/347163](https://phosphorus.workable.com/jobs/347163)

* Summer 2017 Software Engineer Intern - [https://phosphorus.workable.com/jobs/343340](https://phosphorus.workable.com/jobs/343340)

* Software Engineer - [https://phosphorus.workable.com/jobs/312859](https://phosphorus.workable.com/jobs/312859)

* Senior Software Engineer - [https://phosphorus.workable.com/jobs/312856](https://phosphorus.workable.com/jobs/312856)

Message Eugene at eugene@phosphorus.com if interested. Also if you want to
learn more about this area happy to talk, just send me a message.

------
krytenboot
Rakuten | Software Engineer | Setagaya, Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE | Full Time

Tech: Java, Spring Boot, Docker, Kubernetes, MQ messaging, Google Container
Engine.

Seeking experienced server side engineers to develop backend services for
smart device applications. Full description and application process here:
[https://jobs.rakuten.careers/careersection/rakuten_ext_cs/jo...](https://jobs.rakuten.careers/careersection/rakuten_ext_cs/jobdetail.ftl?job=00002293)

------
morenoh149
Capsule Pharmacy | New York City, NY NYC | ONSITE INTERNS | fulltime

[http://capsulecares.com](http://capsulecares.com)

Capsule is a healthcare technology company on a mission to elevate and
simplify the consumer pharmacy experience. We believe in improving health
outcomes through innovative design, mobile technology, logistics, and
predictive analytics.

We are seeking a Software Engineer with a generalist/fullstack orientation to
join our development team in New York City.

At Capsule you will:

\- Work at all levels of our stack. Key technologies: React, Swift,
Django/Python, Postgres, Go, Node

\- Influence architecture, tooling, process, and culture at a small but
growing engineering shop

\- Contribute daily to the product dialogue

\- Build things that meaningfully improve peoples’ wellbeing

You should have:

\- Breadth in many different skill areas (Maybe you’ve written APIs and some
front-ends and done some light devops and know a bit of Photoshop and have
coded in a functional language … the more the merrier)

\- Depth in one area that you can really school us on (Perhaps you’ve written
a pubsub framework as a sideproject?)

\- Experience writing code as part of a (preferably large) team

Bonus points if you have:

\- Built db-backed RESTful APIs for commercial projects (Python/Django =
awesome, but also relevant if it was in Java, Scala, Ruby, Go, etc.)

\- Working fluency in technologies like ES6/ES2015, CoffeeScript, TypeScript,
Sass, Less - Knowledge of and/or interest in React

\- Experience setting up a web development environment & architecting a web
app from scratch (e.g. first person on a web app team or led a web app team)

\- Good grasp of TDD & CI principles

\- Contributed to the development of a native mobile app

\- Facility with design tools like Sketch, Illustrator, or Photoshop

\- Led an engineering team

[https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares](https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares)

~~~
sotojuan
We're not actively hiring for interns.

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about quality, Media, home automation, or one of a
variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at home!

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

------
manicminer
Room Key | Charlottesville, VA | Onsite | Full-Time

Room Key is a hotel search engine founded by six of the world's leading hotel
companies. In 2017 we are looking to build upon our existing product improving
the user experience and adding new features to help our users discover lower
loyalty rates across hotels from 60+ chains.

Openings:

\- Back-end Developer (Clojure)

\- Front-end Developer (JS/CLJS)

\- Digital Marketing Analyst

See [http://www.roomkey.com/careers.html](http://www.roomkey.com/careers.html)
for more details.

------
dwhitworth1
Bound Round | Web Designer/Developer | Sydney or Newcastle, Australia | ONSITE
(Mostly), [https://www.boundround.com](https://www.boundround.com), 70k - 90k
DOE

Bound Round is looking for a designer who can code, or a coder who can design.
You'd be joining a small, fun team and have lots of input in many aspects of
the business. Excellent interpersonal and communication skills will come in
handy.

Shoot me an email if interested: donovan@boundround.com

------
mike-k
Microsoft - Developer Tooling | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

Microsoft's developer tooling group is hiring for multiple engineering
positions across all experience levels. Positions are on a number of different
teams including including the JavaScript Diagnostics (e.g., F12 browser
tools), Visual Studio Debugger, JavaScript runtime (aka Chakra), TypeScript,
and the VS XAML Designer.

The main things we're looking for are coding fluency, good CS fundamentals,
teamwork & communication skills, and a drive for results (you like to get
things done!). You don't need a background in the microsoft stack. In
particular, we'd love to talk to folks with deep experience building
web/browser apps and a point of view on how to make things better.

Very competitive comp, relo package, great working environment and opportunity
to impact millions of people.

Here are some of the official job descriptions:

\-
[https://careers.microsoft.com/JobDetails.aspx?ss=&pg=1&so=&r...](https://careers.microsoft.com/JobDetails.aspx?ss=&pg=1&so=&rw=2&jid=270690&jlang=EN&pp=SS)

\-
[https://careers.microsoft.com/JobDetails.aspx?ss=&pg=1&so=&r...](https://careers.microsoft.com/JobDetails.aspx?ss=&pg=1&so=&rw=7&jid=268667&jlang=EN&pp=SS)

\-
[https://careers.microsoft.com/JobDetails.aspx?ss=&pg=1&so=&r...](https://careers.microsoft.com/JobDetails.aspx?ss=&pg=1&so=&rw=4&jid=270137&jlang=EN&pp=SS)

\-
[https://careers.microsoft.com/JobDetails.aspx?ss=&pg=1&so=&r...](https://careers.microsoft.com/JobDetails.aspx?ss=&pg=1&so=&rw=8&jid=268291&jlang=EN&pp=SS)

\-
[https://careers.microsoft.com/JobDetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&r...](https://careers.microsoft.com/JobDetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&rw=11&jid=266486&jlang=EN&pp=SS)

Email your resume or linked-in profile to mike <dot> kaufman <at> microsoft
<dot> com.

------
jeremiahblatz
Blink Health | Security Hire #2: Infrastructure-Focused Security Engineer |
New York NY | VISA
[https://www.blinkhealth.com/](https://www.blinkhealth.com/)

Official job posting is here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/blinkhealth/14ec8b7a-b5fe-495e-803d-16...](https://jobs.lever.co/blinkhealth/14ec8b7a-b5fe-495e-803d-169981d0809e)

Looking for someone primarily to help securing our AWS infrastructure and
maybe local network and host security. What does this mean? Well, what do you
want it to mean? We’re a 60ish person startup, so you not only have a lot of
flexibility in the role, but also the role requires a fair amount of
flexibility.

As the title says, this is the 2nd person in the security department.
Currently I’m doing AppSec, AWS cloud sec, office IT security, physical
security, and policy & security governance. I’m looking for someone to add a
bit more capacity, primarily in the AWS area. Our servers are generally linux,
and our laptops are generally MacOS. You might be super-senior and able to do
everything from day one, you might be junior and need some help ramping up.
Either and everything in between is okay. I’m happy to tailor the role to
match your experience, expertise, and interests. (Obviously, salary will be
based on relevant experience & skills. That said, I’m happy with my pay.)

Why you want to work for Blink Health:

* Interesting, varied work

* Building a real thing that actually helps people

* Get in early on a startup that actually has hundreds of thousands of paying customers

* Livable work environment (friendly, reasonable people, no permanent crunch time)

* Standard “well-funded startup” perks (unlimited vacation time (this is actually a thing), free lunches, good stock plan, etc.)

* Standard “real company” benefits (health/vision/dental, 401(k), etc.)

What you should have to apply:

* Some experience related to network/host/IT security

* Some coding/automation skills

* Desire for varied work

* Desire to work in NYC SoHo

Questions? Ask away or email me at jeremiah @.

------
rdoherty
Data Engineers/Data Scientists/Engineers | Mountain View, San Francisco, and
Philadelphia | Full-time | Onsite | RealScout, Inc.

* REALSCOUT *

RealScout’s goal is to provide better transparency between real estate agents,
home sellers and home buyers to bring efficiency to the $1 trillion
residential real estate marketplace.

Our agents closed $1.5 billion in sales using RealScout over the first 8
months of 2016, which is growing rapidly as we expand across the country.

* THE TEAM *

We strive to cultivate thought diversity with candor, empathy and respect. We
welcome people of different backgrounds, abilities and perspectives - it’s one
of our core values.

We often times pair program, hold hack days every other Friday, and maintain
85% test coverage in order to maximize learning as well as enable us to act
quickly on those learnings.

We're open source across the stack - Ruby on Rails, Python (Caffe, TensorFlow,
Pandas, Celery, etc), ReactJS, ElasticSearch, PostgreSQL, Redis and take time
to give back to our community.

(For the curious, check out our team page [1] for a fun, short intro to
everyone at RealScout.)

* NEXT STEPS *

Feel free to peruse our open roles [2] and submit an application there or
email chris (at) realscout.com. Once we hear from you, we'll reach out to
schedule an initial 20 minute conversation to answer your questions about
RealScout to see if it looks like there's a good fit. Next, it's your choice
whether you'd prefer a 2 hour take-home coding exercise based on our
production code or to schedule a 1 hour pairing session with one of our
engineers. Lastly, you'll visit the office to pair program with 2-3 engineers
and chat with our VP of Product, CEO, and/or COO. Our hope is that by the end
of the visit, you have a good idea of who you'd be working with, how we work
together and what challenges we work on day to day, as well as a full
understanding of our product and business. We look forward to hearing from
you!

[1] [http://learn.realscout.com/team/](http://learn.realscout.com/team/) [2]
[https://jobs.lever.co/realscout](https://jobs.lever.co/realscout)

------
gmermoud
Cisco | Paris, France | Full-time | Cloud Infrastructure Tech Lead | Full Time
| [https://www.cisco.com/careers](https://www.cisco.com/careers)

As a Cloud Infrastructure Technical Leader, you are responsible for
developing, scaling and maintaining our cloud software infrastructure,
covering a wide range of technologies, from on-premise bare metal hardware
infrastructure (computing, networking and storage) to our cloud-based
platform, with a specific focus on high availability, scalability and data-
intensive technologies. This key position also consists in establishing and
driving our continuous delivery and quality assurance processes. You thrive in
a fast-paced, dynamic environment that requires a unique blend of innovation,
risk taking and speed of execution.

The role is for highly technical DevOps engineers who combine outstanding oral
and written communication skills, a deep expertise in large-scale and data-
intensive cloud-based systems and, most importantly, an ability to
autonomously plan and organize their work assignments based on high-level team
goals.

Our technology stack includes Python, Scala, C++ as well as a wide range of
internal tools built on top of Docker, Kubernetes, Cassandra, Kafka, Spark,
Hadoop, InfluxDB and a variety of front-end visualization technologies (D3.js,
WebGL, HTML5).

Desired qualifications

* Degree in Computer Science

* 5-10 years of industrial experience with large-scale and data-intensive systems

* Experience in building, maintaining and troubleshooting private and public cloud infrastructure (OpenStack, AWS, Google Cloud Engine, Microsoft Azure)

* Experience with automation and configuration management software (e.g., Ansible)

* Hands-on experience with Big Data technologies (e.g., Spark, HDFS, Kafka, Cassandra) and micro-service architectures (Docker, Kubernetes, etc.)

* Hands-on experience with large data warehouses (100+ TB)

* Excellent coding and scripting skills (e.g., Python, Bash)

* Experience with software development methodologies and tools (e.g., git, Gitlab)

* Excellent English spoken and written skills (C2 level) is a must.

Apply by sending an email to gmermoud[at]cisco[dot]com

------
ferrazzn
Sydney City- GRADUATE/JUNIOR/MID LEVEL .NET DEVELOPERS WANTED! This is an
ONSITE position with a large team of over 40 developers. 4 round interview
process with written and online tech tests and face to face interviews with
dev and hiring managers. a fantastic opportunity for any enthusiastic and
passionate developer looking to use latest .net techs in an awesome and very
smart team! contact me today natalia.ferrazzano@infotrack.com.au for further
info.

------
kod
Kixer | Senior Backend Engineer | Austin, TX | ONSITE

Scala, Spark, Machine learning

[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/131143/senior-backend-
engineer...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/131143/senior-backend-engineer-
kixer-a-division-of-lakana-llc)

Yeah, it's advertising industry, but the most honest business people I've seen
in years in ad tech.

Hiring process is short phone screen, coding sample, less than a day onsite.

ckoeninger@kixer.com if you want to talk directly.

------
erichurkman
eShares | Palo Alto, San Francisco, Seattle | Engineering & technical roles |
Full time | Onsite

eShares is the platform and network for tracking and managing private asset
ownership. We're looking for a range of people to join our growing engineering
teams.

* Full stack engineer (Python, Django, APIs, PostgreSQL, AWS, React)

* Front end engineer (Javascript, ES6, React, APIs)

* Dev-ops (AWS, Ansible, Jenkins, - or - what are we missing?)

* Interns for any of the above (based in Palo Alto or San Francisco only; for 2017 we cannot yet support interns in Seattle).

* Internal tools, business ops, growth ops (vague on purpose; we're huge fans of tooling. Come help us build the next generation working environment.)

Our Seattle presence is coming early 2017, so if you're in the Bay area and
are interested in moving to Seattle later next year, let's talk.

What's eShares like (aka, what's different)?
[https://blog.esharesinc.com/eshares-101/](https://blog.esharesinc.com/eshares-101/)

How do we hire at eShares? [https://blog.esharesinc.com/how-to-
hire/](https://blog.esharesinc.com/how-to-hire/)

What do eShares offer letters look like?
[https://blog.esharesinc.com/a-better-offer-
letter/](https://blog.esharesinc.com/a-better-offer-letter/)

eric+2017@esharesinc.com

~~~
laddng
Are there job postings for the software engineering positions? Can't seem to
find them on your Jobs page

~~~
erichurkman
I don't think they are posted currently. I'll see if we can get them written
up more formally & posted this week. They are across the board from junior to
senior on up.

If you're interested though, drop me a line.

------
babsher
Maana | Belevue, WA | Full-time | Data Science, Senior Software Engineer |
[https://www.maana.io](https://www.maana.io)

Maana has pioneered new knowledge-centric technology that accelerates
knowledge discovery to increase profitability.

We are big fans of functional programming and build our application in Scala,
Haskel and cpp.

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3wv6niwh](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3wv6niwh)

------
aaroneous
ShopPad | Software Engineer (Full-stack) | Oakland, CA | ONSITE |
[http://www.theshoppad.com](http://www.theshoppad.com)

ShopPad develops award-winning, SaaS products used by eCommerce merchants
around the globe.

We work with exciting companies like Tesla Automotive, General Electric,
Sundance Film Festival, Acer Computers, Starwood Hotels & Resorts, Nine West,
5-Hour Energy Drink and many more to deliver eCommerce experiences that
perform and delight. Our founders are experienced entrepreneurs and we're
backed by some of the best angels in the Bay. Our office is located in
Oakland's Uptown neighborhood — just a few blocks from 19th Street BART.

About You: You'll be working with PHP 5.6, JavaScript (Angular & Vue.js),
HTML5, CSS3, Git, the Linux command line, MongoDB, with some Node mixed in.
Familiarity with eCommerce, Shopify, 3rd-party API's or AWS is a plus, so be
sure to mention if you have a background in any of those. Experience comes in
many forms and passion goes a long way, so please consider applying even if
you aren't intimate with our entire stack.

About The Role: As a full-stack developer on our apps team, you'll work with a
small, close-knit team to create beautiful products at scale. You'll be
empowered with the authority to make decisions that materially affect the
company's future. This is a great place for builders, makers, and hackers who
want to create something great. Every day you'll get to work on some of
Shopify's most popular apps and help us to create new ones. You will own
everything you build, being responsible for architecture decisions and scaling
your solution to meet customer demand.

Compensation includes: competitive salary, equity,
medical/dental/vision/commuter benefits. A fully-stocked kitchen with food &
beverages. PTO with 15+ paid holidays (incl. some fun ones like your birthday,
Valentine's day, St. Patrick's Day, Halloween, etc). Flexible hours where
everyone has the option to work from home / remote once a week.

If you're excited about having a big influence on software used by millions of
online shoppers every day, then we'd love to hear from you!

Please send your resume and cover letter briefly explaining why you're
interested to careers-417@theshoppad.com

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location.

Site Reliability Engineer (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255)

Security Engineer: (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=483542](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=483542)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056)

Software Engineer: New Grad (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261348](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261348)

Software Engineer: Internship Summer 2017 (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=268766](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=268766)

Software Engineer: SWAT (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261602](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261602)

Software Engineer: Product Infrastructure (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=240077](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=240077)

Oscar was valued at $2.7 billion following a $400 million investment by
Fidelity.

Take a look at how we're simplifying healthcare:
[http://incredibleinsurancemachine.com](http://incredibleinsurancemachine.com)

~~~
charleshkang
Hi Erin,

If I do not have a traditional CS background but am very interested in
applying for a position at Oscar, should I apply for the New Grad or Summer
Internship position? I did a 9-month fellowship, so a lot longer than most
bootcamps in NYC.

------
kirankoduru
EnerKnol | Sr. Developer - Python | Brooklyn, NY | Full-time, onsite

As a Sr. Developer, you will be working with a team of motivated software
engineers responsible for developing, testing, and deploying high quality
software. Please apply if you are not only an excellent Python developer but
also a leader who is committed to creating highly reliable and innovative
software products.

If interested, please email me kk[at]enerknol.com and put [HN] in the subject

~~~
kirankoduru
Sorry the job post is for a Sr. Python Developer.

------
dorsatum
FinZen | CMO | Remote

We are FinZen, a decentralized Ethereum-based Financial Trading DAO, which
allows you to use financial instruments for any index that you like. We have
onboard some very interesting people, and technical development is in full-
flow.

We are in need of a CMO who is experienced, knows the crypto-currency
ecosystem and preferably has worked with successful projects in the past. If
interested please send a mail over to afzalulh@gmail.com

------
lqdc13
San Francisco | Juniper Networks | Full-time | Onsite

The Juniper Sky ATP team is developing new cloud-based technologies to stop
and prevent damage from advanced threats such as malware, intrusions, and
exploits.

Current openings are malware analyst, data scientist and software engineer.

More info and how to apply at
[https://blog.junipersecurity.net/careers/](https://blog.junipersecurity.net/careers/)

~~~
laddng
I don't see an entry for Software Engineer position - could you provide more
information about that one?

------
brezelben
flaregames | Karlsruhe, Germany | Full-Stack Web Developer | Full-time |
ONSITE | VISA

Our team serves as the service infrastructure provider for all of our games,
played by millions of players worldwide. We are responsible for supporting our
publishing services, game development studios and business intelligence
department. Thus we develop and maintain a wide range of various web-based
services and APIs, written in different programming languages.

Our current stack is based on Java 8, Dropwizard, MongoDB and AWS.

Required Skills and Experience

* “The Sage”: you are a Full Stack Web Backend Developer and need no explanation on what that actually incorporates.

* “The Juggler”: you have the ability to switch between different technologies without entangling your brain.

* “The Pathfinder”: you can quickly find your way through 3rd party documentation/code.

* “The Discoverer”: you have the urge to learn something new everyday.

* WW91IGNhbiBzZWUgdGhlIE1hdHJpeCBhbmQgc29sdmUgUmVnRXgtQ3Jvc3N3b3JkcyB3aXRob3V0IGV2ZW4gYmxpbmtpbmcgb25jZQ==

More info on [http://www.flaregames.com/jobs/java-backend-
developer/](http://www.flaregames.com/jobs/java-backend-developer/)

------
gumuz
trivago | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE

At trivago we continually search for new technologies and implement new
processes in order to develop our product further. Our latest innovation has
lead to the opening of a new trivago office in Amsterdam. Here we house a
dedicated team that focuses on breaking the existing boundaries between
machine learning, (big) data analysis and natural language processing, as well
as implementing semantic analysis on an unprecedented scale in order to
improve our hotel recommendations.

What you'll need:

* To hold a degree or to be self-taught in Computer Science.

* Excellent knowledge of one (or more) of the following: Amazon Web Services, Java, Python.

* A sincere interest in working with large amounts of data.

* An eagerness to inject your software engineering DNA into our codebase and to take part in a ground-breaking project that will be implemented from scratch.

* To be an ambitious individual who is motivated to make a difference in any project or job you take on.

* A creative mind which thrives in an innovative environment.

* The desire to work in a dynamic, diverse, international team where collaboration is the key to success.

* Fluency in English. (Dutch is not required.)

Hit me up at guyon.moree at trivago.com

------
danecjensen
Sock Club | Web Developer (Ruby on Rails, Javascript) | Austin, TX | FULL-
TIME, ONSITE, www.sockclub.com

The retail landscape is shifting it's reorganizing from around the automobile
to around the smartphone. We are working to capitalize on this change building
a DNVB (digitally native vertical brand) and also working on the discovery
problem for ecommerce.

If you interested in this opportunity contact me at dane@sotmclub.com

------
wgoodwin
AirMap | Santa Monica | Onsite, full-time | BD, Technical Acct Mgr, Data
Sorcerer and Engineer, Senior Software Engineers, Application and DevOps
Security Engineers.

Help make drones part of everyday life.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/airmap/#.WGqn-
LYrI6i](https://boards.greenhouse.io/airmap/#.WGqn-LYrI6i)

If interested, send an email to bill@airmap.com with [HN] in the subject line.

------
N26
N26 (www.n26.com) | Berlin, Germany | CTO | Full-time, onsite

N26 is the most advanced bank account in Europe and the first that you can
fully manage on your smartphone. We are looking for an experienced CTO with a
stellar, proven track record in building and leading agile tech teams.

For more details, check out the link:
[http://grnh.se/f2ircl1](http://grnh.se/f2ircl1)

------
century19
AACB | Amsterdam | DevOps Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE

AACB is a leading company in financial (clearing) services. We run a global
business where we process millions of transactions every day. We are looking
for Big Data Developers to work on our Global Reporting and Analytics systems.
We work with Scala, Spark, Impala and more. Experience in these areas is a
must.

Send me a mail at patrick.mc.gloin at nl.abnamro.com

------
Phone-careers
Newark, NJ or NYC ONSITE| full time

Seeking strong object oriented API Software Developer to work on the latest
RESTful products for a leading cloud communications provider. Work direct
under the CTO and recognized inventor of VoIP industry.

Apply at: [https://www.phone.com/careers/php-api-
developer/](https://www.phone.com/careers/php-api-developer/)

------
superquest
Kalliope is building a conversational agent that teaches English.

* Our long-term mission is to create an affordable, immersive, virtual language learning world.

* We mostly write Python.

* Team is split between San Francisco and China. (ONSITE)

* We're looking for capable people who are inspired by this mission. The following skills we particularly covet: NLP / AI / ML, software engineering, English pedagogy, marketing in China.

Interested? Email jamoen7@gmail.com

~~~
iandanforth
Is this a web app? A mobile app? Are you bootstrapped? Seed?

~~~
superquest
This agent will be delivered through a mobile app and perhaps WeChat voice
calling as an adoption strategy -- we're targeting China initially. Will
likely pursue a seed round (maybe YC?) in a few months. Still early.

------
uncamy
Healthy Bytes | NY, NY | Sr Software Developer |Full-time, ONSITE |
www.healthybytes.co

Healthy Bytes is a digital health company that helps dietitians start and grow
their private practices by accepting health insurance. We're looking for
people passionate about improving the health insurance system to join our
team. Please apply via careers@healthybytes.co and mention HN in the subject.

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL and Brooklyn, NY NYC | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations. Our team is
headquartered in Chicago's West Loop with a satellite office in Dumbo,
Brooklyn.

We're currently looking for:

* Grails / Kotlin / Java / Backend developers (Chicago, NYC) * QA Engineer (Chicago)

If you are interested, please reach out to me (head of product) at
jordan@rocketmiles.com to say hello.

------
clintonb
edX | Cambridge, MA | ONSITE

We build/maintain the OpenEdX platform that powers edx.org and numerous other
MOOC sites. We have multiple positions available. While we are primarily
seeking local talent, we are open to remote talent.

More info at [https://www.edx.org/careers](https://www.edx.org/careers).

I would be happy to provide more details and/or refer you.

~~~
jmcmahon443
Hey there, I am interested. Is there an email I can reach you at?

~~~
clintonb
cblackburn@edx.org

------
AlexMiclau
Honestly MT GmbH | Backend Developer (m/f): PHP, Java, MySQL | Cologne | Full-
time, on-site

Have a look on our homepage:
[https://www.honestly.de/jobs/](https://www.honestly.de/jobs/)

Our hiring process: \- Resume + Work/Code samples \- Skype interview \- Coding
test \- Trail working day @ Honestly (half a day)

Send a mail to Alexandra: jobs@honestly.de

------
voidness
Avant | Chicago, IL | 20+ openings across Software Development and Technology
| On-Site

Join a growing technology team of a well funded startup and help reduce the
costs and barriers to borrowing. Help scale our platform to support new
initiatives using the latest technologies.

[https://www.avant.com/jobs](https://www.avant.com/jobs)

------
cenriqueortiz
GFR Media (Puerto Rico) is looking for strong Data Science, Research and Data
Products talent. See @GFRMedia. Also looking for Mobile, Cloud, Product
management, and IT talent. Join us and help us transform GFRM (currently the
#1 Print Media company in PR) into the #1 Digital and Data Media-based company
in PR and LATAM. Ping me for more info: @eortiz.

~~~
rbergmair
Do you have any contact data other than Twitter handles? I'd like to send you
a resume, but Twitter doesn't really seem the right medium for it, does it?
I'm this guy:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13302211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13302211)

------
svec
iRobot | Software Engineers | Bedford, MA and Pasadena, CA | ONSITE

iRobot is hiring software engineers like they're going out of style. Which
they're not. Quite the opposite, really.

If you want to work with a bunch of friendly humans and robots, you should
consider iRobot. We've got a great culture, benefits, and products.

Most positions are for our Bedford, MA headquarters, which is just outside of
Boston, MA.

We're looking for people to do embedded (aka firmware for buzzword
compliance), test, and hardcore robotics as well. Those aren't the same
person, mind you. We're also looking for electrical engineers and mechanical
engineers.

We use mostly C and C++, with some Python along the way as well.

You do NOT need any robotics experience - I had none when I joined!

Check out our careers site and email me if anything looks interesting:

[http://www.irobot.com/About-iRobot/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/About-
iRobot/Careers.aspx)

Please email me at csvec, the at sign, then the company domain.

------
gallamine
Distil Networks | SF, DC (Arlington) NC (RDU), London, Stockholm | ONSITE
(with a few exceptions) | We block bots on the internet.

Hey y'all - Distil Networks is a growing startup in the web application
security industry. We build SaaS that automated threats, like bots and
scrapers, from attacking our customer’s websites and APIs. This reduces fraud,
content theft, spam, and helps eliminate lots of security issues. We have a
global network that actively blocks web traffic based on human/ non-human
signatures. Our customers love us, our investors love us, and we’re growing
and hiring. We have offices in SF, DC, North Carolina, London, and Sweden! I’m
a data scientist here and still have a great time. Closing in on 3 years for
me. I really like all my coworkers (physical and remote) and we have a near-
zero jerk count.

What we’re looking for ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi)):

Specifically we need:

\- Data Engineer (please oh please!)
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/b81d473f-b69b-4050-a481...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/b81d473f-b69b-4050-a481-78acf8ad5cc9?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Front end engineers
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/85ecd904-11db-4444-91bf...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/85ecd904-11db-4444-91bf-a327b3b25fc5?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Project manager
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/f2c280c3-3614-41c5-b506...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/f2c280c3-3614-41c5-b506-e1d872407649?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- IT Director
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/211b3272-e38b-48b0-87b4...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/211b3272-e38b-48b0-87b4-de0dd6dd9d04?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Senior full stack devs
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/b8ee33fb-5a15-400c-a51a...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/b8ee33fb-5a15-400c-a51a-9cda20277d88?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Product manager (
[https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/85c669ed-c1b8-4725-b885...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/85c669ed-c1b8-4725-b885-94c93f5cec58?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Support engineer (London)
[https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/ee38f159-ea1e-467e-ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/ee38f159-ea1e-467e-ba36-38c8afbab45b?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi)

\- Site reliability engineers
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/3dde76b2-5153-42ac-93c4...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/3dde76b2-5153-42ac-93c4-a46dd6955eda?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Software engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/c2a5db5c-12ce-40f2-949c...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/c2a5db5c-12ce-40f2-949c-48510acf7fa1))

Many of these jobs have openings in multiple locations.

We’re also hiring for Marketing, Recruiting, Finance, and Sales! Basically
everything.

~~~
samstave
@gallamine are these positions still open?

------
gorkemcetin
Countly | Remote work | Full-time | Full stack developer with a focus on
Nodejs + MongoDB | [https://count.ly/full-stack-node-js-
developer/](https://count.ly/full-stack-node-js-developer/)

Skills: Node.js, MongoDB, HTML/CSS/JS. Linux knowledge is a plus

Our stack is mostly what we require in skills :)

------
ToastyMallows
OnBase by Hyland ([https://www.onbase.com](https://www.onbase.com)) | Westlake
OH USA, Phoenix AZ USA, Santiago Chile | Full-Time | ONSITE

It’s time to find the career that’s right for you. At Hyland, you’ll do
challenging work at a growing, innovative technology company. If all you’ve
heard about us is that we have two slides and free pop, then you’re missing
what really makes Hyland different. That stuff is cool, but what really
matters in a job isn’t whether you wear a t-shirt or tie to work. What matters
is that we give our employees fulfilling, rewarding careers. Come see if one
of them is right for you.

Positions:

* Associate Software Developer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2506/associate-softwar...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2506/associate-software-developer/job)

* Junior Deployment Specialist (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2483/junior-deployment...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2483/junior-deployment-specialist/job)

* Software Engineer (Phoenix, AZ) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2444/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2444/software-engineer/job)

* Security Engineer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2245/security-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2245/security-engineer/job)

* Software Engineer (Santiago, Chile) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1874/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1874/software-engineer/job)

* Junior Software Developer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2163/junior-software-d...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2163/junior-software-developer/job)

All job listings: [https://careers.hyland.com/](https://careers.hyland.com/)

For more information, please contact Courtney.Byham (at) onbase (dot) com

------
rsoto
Box Factura | Fullstack dev | CDMX | Onsite

We're looking for a fullstack developer to help us build the best invoice
reception service in Mexico.

Requisites:

\- 2 years experience on Rails (or similar frameworks) + TDD

\- API design, development and usage

\- UX/UI experience, user testing

\- Experience in NodeJS, NPM, Bower, etc

\- Javascript MVC frameworks (ideally Vuejs)

\- Location: Mexico City, or willing to relocate

\- We care about what you know, not what your titles say

Reach me at rsoto@boxfactura.com

------
enoren
FanThreeSixty | Software Developer, Software Architect | Austin, TX or Kansas
City, MO | [http://www.fanthreesixty.com/](http://www.fanthreesixty.com/)

At FanThreeSixty we strive to build software which allows sports teams and
venues to better engage with fans to keep them connected to their teams by
providing more personalized and fluid experiences whether at game time or in
the off-season.

Headquartered in Kansas City, MO, we are hiring in both KC as well in Austin,
TX for multiple development positions to help expand our data science and data
intelligence capabilities for real time intelligence, recommendations and
predictions. Interest in machine learning, analytics, data, and system design
is a must as you will be heavily involved in each area of the system. You will
also work directly with data scientists on the team to scale models for
production and provide an efficient available platform for analysis and
insight.

The basics:

* 3-5 years of Java or Python experience required. We leverage both Python and Java, but Python is the primary language of the data intelligence team, however as long as you have a good Java background and are not afraid to learn than Python experience is not required.

* Prior experience in one or more of Spark, Kafka, Cassandra, Hadoop, machine learning application preferred, but not required

* Ability to learn quickly and work independently desired as there is a remote component to this position as we are a distributed team. No fully remote positions available though. All applicants must be able to work in either the KC or Austin office.

* Our interview process is fairly direct and painless with an hour phone interview and then a half day on-site before making a final decision.

* In addition to medical, dental and vision insurance, we also offer a competitive PTO package, matching 401k and reimbursement of attending 2 sporting events each year, for market research.

You can see more specifics about the positions on our site
[http://www.fanthreesixty.com/careers/](http://www.fanthreesixty.com/careers/)
or contact me directly with any questions or to send your resume.

I will also be at the Data Day Texas conference in Austin on Jan 14th and
would love to hook up with anyone there to talk further about the opportunity!
Just drop me a line ahead of time.

~~~
sanysandish
Hi,

I have 5+ years of Big Data and Data Science Experience and I'm a DataBricks
Certified Apache Spark Developer, MapR Certified Hadoop Developer, Cloudera
Certified Hadoop and Spark Developer, Cloudera Certified Hadoop Administrate,
DataStax Certified Apache Cassandra Developer and I have very good experience
in working with USA clients. My profile here.
[https://in.linkedin.com/in/sandishkumar](https://in.linkedin.com/in/sandishkumar)

[https://streamsets.com/blog/visualizing-netflow-data-
streams...](https://streamsets.com/blog/visualizing-netflow-data-streamsets-
data-collector-kudu-impala-d3/)

[https://www.phdata.io/visualizing-netflow-data-with-
apache-k...](https://www.phdata.io/visualizing-netflow-data-with-apache-kudu-
apache-impala-incubating-streamsets-data-collector-and-d3-js/)

\--

Thanks, Regards, SandishKumar HN

------
fleurette05
Databerries | Front/Back-End Software Developer | Paris, France | Full-time

Come help us revolutionize the market of mobile advertisement.

We are building an innovative platform to collect and exploit massive amounts
of geo-localisation data.

[http://www.databerries.com/jobs/](http://www.databerries.com/jobs/)

------
adamvert
eHealth Africa | Senior Full Stack Developer | Berlin

Want to help eradicate Polio? Want to use your expertise to improve healthcare
systems in the developing world? Want to mentor, guide and work alongside
developers in Africa? Want to put your knowledge and experience to work saving
lives?

As a member of our tight-knit team, you will be developing hybrid and web
applications for use by health workers in Africa. You will also be working
with our in-country teams, guiding and mentoring them when necessary. We
expect all team members at eHA to work across our locations of work, so you
will regularly travel to our country offices in West Africa to facilitate your
relationships and contextualise the work you’ll be doing.

React, Angular, Node, Django, CouchDB, PostgreSQL

[https://eHealthAfrica.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71](https://eHealthAfrica.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=71)

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | Sydney, Australia, VISA, Onsite

Building a design platform in the browser/native. Check - canva.com for our
primary product.

Stack is Java & JavaScript. We're hiring for the following:

Java Engineer JavaScript - Front End Engineer FullStack Engineer iOS Engineer
Android Engineer

Further info here: about.canva.com/careers/

Or ping me directly scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com

------
rileyberton
Circonus | Software Engineer, Systems Engineer | REMOTE or ONSITE

Need Software Engineer for cloud stack monitoring along with other API work in
Perl.

Need System Engineer for multi-threaded and evented C database and distributed
systems work.

[https://jobs.lever.co/circonus](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus)

------
youmin
About Nexiona ([http://nexiona.com/](http://nexiona.com/))

    
    
      • Software development company focused 100% on professional IoT
      • Young company but growing very fast (currently 17 people expecting 30 before the end of next year)
      • HQ in Barcelona, office in UK and looking forward to open on GE, FR and US very soon
    

Positions

    
    
      • Backend/frontend developers, product manager, system administrators... Open positions and apply details: https://goo.gl/EiiXGY
      • keywords: rabbitmq, mongodb, python, flask, elastic, graphite, extjs, javascript, node.js, ansible, raspberry pi, arduino, embedded, docker, cloud, agile, scrum, etc.
      • Interview = culture [1h] + technical interview [1h] + coding project presentation [1h] + onsite interview [1h]
    

Final notes

    
    
      • g33k p30pl3 and nice atmosphere
      • remote work but fully connected with workmates
      • one week per month we spend time together in our Barcelona office
    

Apply here: [https://goo.gl/lYwyej](https://goo.gl/lYwyej)

------
alt_
d3 Technologies | London (software) or NYC (sales) | Full-time, onsite
[http://www.d3technologies.com/contact/jobs](http://www.d3technologies.com/contact/jobs)

d3 Technologies (unrelated to d3.js) develops an integrated visual video
production suite and custom hardware for running high-end and complex events,
shows and installations.

We're looking for a Windows generalist (Visual Studio, C++, Python, DirectX,
OpenCV, ZeroMQ) interested in high-performance, LAN distributed, soft real-
time systems.

We're growing fast, with two new offices opened in the last year (NYC and HK),
and are looking to branch out into more cloudy technologies too. The team
includes an interesting mix of creatives, networking/linux nutters (ie. me)
and gamedevs.

The interview process includes a simple code test.

------
ad93611
callhub.io | Senior UX/UI Engineer | Bangalore, India | Full Time | OnSite

We are looking for someone to own the complete user experience and user design
strategy for CallHub. We are a small startup so you can choose to contribute
all other areas of the company as well. More details here,
[https://hasjob.co/callhub.io/ymzp3](https://hasjob.co/callhub.io/ymzp3)

Contact augustus+hn@callhub.io

\---- About CallHub ----

We help political parties and advocacy groups in their campaigns and causes,
using our award winning cloud based telephony platform. Customers round the
globe use CallHub to reach people quickly via phone calls and text messages.
More than 750+ customers use our product. Our customers include Uber,
Accenture, major political parties in UK, France, Australia and the US.

------
fdik
We're hiring developers in Luxembourg and Barcelona (Spain).

[https://pep.foundation](https://pep.foundation)
[https://pep.security](https://pep.security)

mailto:jobs-dev@pep-project.org

C, C++, Java, Objective C, Swift, Python, C#, JavaScript

------
hacksOfSumit
ONSITE in Berlin or Stuttgart (Germany). TL;DR: car2go is hiring || FRONTEND
(REACT, ANGULAR, VUE), NODE.JS & RUBY ON RAILS devs. Process: talk to me, get
an invite & talk to my boss, hired (or not). If you want to know more you can
hit me up on twitter: @TweetsOfSumit

------
JOMOapp
JOMO Inc. | Wilmington, NC | iOS Developer - Mid or Senior ONSITE - Full-time

JOMO, which stands for Joy of Missing Out, is committed (somewhat ironically)
to delivering software and campaigns that challenge people to miss out on all
the noise in the online world, and re-engage with people in the real-world.

Full list of requirements can be found at:
[https://getjomo.com/images/resources/LeadiOSDeveloper.pdf](https://getjomo.com/images/resources/LeadiOSDeveloper.pdf)

Benefits​: ● JOMO pays top-of-market salaries to attract great players. ●
Family health insurance ● Company stock options ● Four beers on tap and fully-
stocked pantry ● Lunches on JOMO ● Unlimited vacation ● An amazing team of
talented and connected like-minded individuals ● The ability to join a fast-
moving, investor-backed company from the ground up

Interview process: Initial Call -> Code Test -> Call with CTO -> Personality
Assessment -> Final Call

Please Submit CVs and Cover Letters to: careers@getjomo.com / No phone calls
please

------
ykil
proteinmetrics.com | Senior Software Engineer | San Carlos CA | Full Time |
ONSITE

We are seeking a talented and self-motivated senior software engineer who is
excited to be play a key role with a small, rapidly growing software company
serving life science researchers. We expect the applicant to be able to
contribute to our software team immediately, with both hands-on coding and an
ability to direct remote resources as needed. The candidate should have
experience writing commercial desktop applications in C++ and other languages
that allow users to interact with rich data sets and in meeting commercial
development milestones. Must be legally eligible to work in the U.S. Skills &
Requirements: • Object oriented design and programming in C++ • At least 5+
years of experience developing commercial applications • Experience with SQL •
Strong time management, teamwork, and interpersonal skills • Experience with
C#, Qt, java, python are desirable • B.S. or higher in computer science or
related field, or extensive software development experience

Experience in any of the following areas are a plus: back-end development, web
development, statistics, algorithms, bioinformatics, cloud or cluster
computing, additional programming languages.

Contact ykil+hn@proteinmetrics.com

\---- About Protein Metrics

Protein Metrics is a dynamic software company serving biopharmaceutical
development professionals and proteomics researchers. The company focuses on
the analysis of mass spectrometric and other analytical data to provide
detailed, efficient characterization of proteins and glycans. Over the past
ten+ years, hardware for mass spectrometry and other analytical techniques has
improved at an amazing rate, but the software for analyzing the resulting
wealth of data has not kept pace. The company’s aim is to correct this
imbalance by providing innovative software to make analytical results more
complete, sensitive, accurate, and easier to achieve allowing scientists to
convert data into to knowledge.

[http://www.proteinmetrics.com/](http://www.proteinmetrics.com/)

------
sid6376
Booking.com - Amsterdam(Netherlands), Shanghai (China), Seattle, WA (USA),
ONSITE Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam, (H1B or its dutch equivalent
anyway) is taken care of by the company.

General Interview Process -> Hackerrank test, call with the recruiter, phone
interview, onsite interviews

I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in travel accommodations, as a
backend developer. I have only positive things to say about working here. The
people are intelligent and helpful, interesting problems to solve and the work
hours are unbelievably sane. The company is strongly data driven and very
dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for me. Amsterdam is not a bad
place to be either :) The Dutch government also gives a tax break through the
30% ruling to non-dutch people.The work environment is very international and
everybody speaks fluent English. The relocation process is also very finely
tuned through years of experience of doing this.

If you have any other questions about the company or the hiring process or you
would like me to refer you, please feel free to send me an email at
siddharthsarda01 at gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker news). To
have an idea of the kind of problems being solved here, you can also look at
our dev blog:[http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Backend developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Frontend developers - [http://grnh.se/cxmso8](http://grnh.se/cxmso8)

\- Product Owners in various departments -
[http://grnh.se/edvq2n](http://grnh.se/edvq2n)

\- Data analysts - [http://grnh.se/al15kt](http://grnh.se/al15kt)

\- Data Scientist(Machine Learning) -
[http://grnh.se/5uxtdv](http://grnh.se/5uxtdv)

\- Android Developers - [http://grnh.se/1bnljt](http://grnh.se/1bnljt)

\- UX Designer - [http://grnh.se/e23axu](http://grnh.se/e23axu)

\- Mobile App Designer: [http://grnh.se/kxvh8m](http://grnh.se/kxvh8m)

------
domrdy
mayze ([http://mayzetheapp.com](http://mayzetheapp.com)) | Munich, Germany |
iOs Developer & Backend Developer Intern (Python) | Onsite | Full Time

mayze is a premium, members-only dating app. Each profile is carefully
selected to keep our community enjoyable and safe. We are launching in January
2017 in Munich.

We are looking to hire highly motivated individuals that are eager to take on
responsibility and help us build and shape an early stage company as one of
its first employees. Check out our job openings at
[http://mayzetheapp.com/Jobs](http://mayzetheapp.com/Jobs) and feel free to
reach out to me directly at dom[at]mayzetheapp.com

------
d0m
Listrunner | [https://www.listrunnerapp.com](https://www.listrunnerapp.com) |
Montreal, Canada | Onsite, full-time

Secure collaboration platform for clinical teams.

Looking for smart designers and engineers wanting to improve healthcare.

Email me: phzbox @ gmail.com

------
Michielvv
Networkapp | Allround web Developer | Utrecht (The Netherlands) | ONSITE,
[https://networkapp.eu/](https://networkapp.eu/)

Networkapp is an app focussed around Networking at events and in communities.
We are looking for a web developer that can work on both frond end backend of
the customer dashboard that controls the app as well as the API and backend
for the app. We currently work with: Python, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Bootstrap,
jQuery.

We are a small team and there will be many opportunities to make your mark and
contribute to the final product and customer experience. We expect you to work
at the office in Utrecht for at least two days a week, the rest of your time
can be flexible and remote.

We encourage learning and if you are interested you can extend your skills in
the area of app development as well.

[https://networkapp.eu/nl/vacatures/](https://networkapp.eu/nl/vacatures/)

------
hackernews
Grand Rounds | Sr. Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA USA |
[https://www.grandrounds.com](https://www.grandrounds.com)

Grand Rounds was recently named Best Digital Health Company to Work For[1] by
Rock Health, and is currently recognized by Glassdoor's as the #2 Best Places
to Work[2].

We are also represented on Wealthfront's Career Launching Companies[3] for the
second year in a row and are looking for talented Software Engineers to join
our mission.

You'll be embedded in an agile team tasked with business problems to solve and
a solid, well built platform to leverage. We believe in empowerment through
autonomy. We employ a services oriented platform[4] primarily utilizing Rails
on the back-end and React on the front-end. Every new Engineer delivers code
from day one.

We're specifically looking for talented Engineers with strong architectural
pattern knowledge (Fowler is your preferred bedtime reading). You're familiar
with the concerns of MVC, perhaps with the Redux pattern. You've used Backbone
to create front end frameworks, can talk web standards and best practices. You
know why accessibility is important, and have a desire to learn about building
secure applications. You can debate for hours on microservice vs monolithic
applications and can sniff out code smell and recognize anti-patterns from a
mile away.

Here at Grand Rounds we are literally saving lives through our technology and
services, it's rewarding work. Email me at brett@grandrounds (mention
HackerNews) or visit our website[5] to view and apply to open opportunities.

[1] [https://rockhealth.com/announcing-the-2017-top-50-in-
digital...](https://rockhealth.com/announcing-the-2017-top-50-in-digital-
health/) [2] [https://www.glassdoor.com/Award/Best-Small-and-Medium-
Compan...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Award/Best-Small-and-Medium-Companies-to-
Work-For-LST_KQ0,43.htm) [3] [https://blog.wealthfront.com/2017-career-
launching-companies...](https://blog.wealthfront.com/2017-career-launching-
companies-list/) [4] [https://stackshare.io/grand-rounds/grand-
rounds](https://stackshare.io/grand-rounds/grand-rounds) [5]
[https://www.grandrounds.com/life-at-grand-
rounds/](https://www.grandrounds.com/life-at-grand-rounds/)

------
jumby
Digital Recognition Network | Software Engineer | Ft Worth, REMOTE | REMOTE

Hello, reader of this job posting! Because you actually clicked into this,
we’re going to assume you're a solid PHP developer, experienced with both the
old (PEAR, Smarty, pre-OOP, pre-MVC) and the new (Laravel/Symfony, composer,
PSR, etc).

Great! Now let’s talk about some of those as they relate to this position.

1\. Big Data – DRN is the world leader in license plate recognition and
currently has more than 5 billion (with a B) rows of license plate and
geospatial data.

2\. PHP – We love PHP. We know it has a bad reputation due to a long history
of ugliness – and trust us when we say we have experienced it first-hand.
However, it has matured greatly over the past few years and it has allowed us
to rapidly prototype, develop, and deploy some amazing applications. We love
Laravel and composer, and we have PHP 7 in production.

3\. SQL – Yeah, it’s weird to have PHP connect to SQL Server. And as a PHP
developer, you may not have the strongest grasp on SQL Server and all of its
idiosyncrasies. But we’re available to help walk you through it.

4\. Linux – Even though we run SQL server, our web servers are fully Ubuntu.

5\. Remote – Let’s dispel with the myth that remote developers can kick their
feet back and play Xbox. If you’ve spent any time working remotely, you know
the challenges and determination it takes to make it work. We work hard from 8
to 5 and want a developer that will do the same without needless distractions.

6\. Git – We do everything in git and have some great deployment workflows
built around it.

7\. Security – Stop here if you have no idea what the OWASP Top 10 is. If you
aren’t familiar with how to secure your code against SQL injection, XSS, and
CSRF, then we can’t bring you aboard.

What is DRN? Here’s a little spiel about us from our marketing department:

"DRN is the dominant provider of license plate recognition and vehicle
location data to the automotive finance industry. DRN’s data is responsible
for the recovery of more than 550,000 vehicles valued at $4 billion. With its
position firmly established in the automotive finance market, DRN is now
expanding into other markets including insurance, enterprise/government, and
digital marketing industries."

Learn more about us at drndata.com.

If you’re interested, send us a link to your Github or Bitbucket profile along
with your resume or equivalent. We can’t wait to talk to you!

Must be eligible to work in the U.S

php-careers@drndata.com

------
zcrar70
rplan | Software Engineer | London, UK | Onsite

We are a fintech company building what we hope is the UK's best investor
portal, allowing UK investors to access and manage their investments through a
straightforward, intuitive and modern interface - both through our own online
offering (rplan.co.uk), and for our corporate clients.

We're looking for smart, focused, full-stack senior software engineers to help
us deliver.

Our stack:

    
    
      * C#, ASP.Net MVC/Web API, SQL Server
      * Angular 1&2, Typescript
      * Ionic 2
      * AWS
    

Our hiring process consists of a technical phone interview and 2 face to face
interviews (one technical, the other non-technical).

Please email jobs@rplan.co.uk if you are interested in finding out more.

------
midaxo
We're looking for a DevOps Engineer in Boston. Apply now!
[http://www.midaxo.com/careers/operations-engineer-
helsinki](http://www.midaxo.com/careers/operations-engineer-helsinki)

------
wklaynman
Justworks Inc: New York City, NY - Fulltime - Onsite Only - Will relocate

Front-end Engineers - Security Engineers - Full Stack Engineers and more!

[http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp](http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp) OR email jobs@justworks.com

------
ciucanu
Zurich | Big Data Engineer, Data Scientist... | ONSITE - looking for new
colleagues | Contact:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ciucanu](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ciucanu)

------
chillydawg
London, UK - Longshot Systems - Full time - Onsite Only

We're a sports analytics company in the sports betting industry. We need a
networks/sysadmin/deployment/automation engineer. Get in touch on here if
you're interested.

------
motigram
motigram.com | REMOTE

Wanted:

Looking for growth hacker, sales associates, customer success members, full
stack developers, chatbot developers and machine learning/deep learning
experts.

Who we are:

We have built and continue to build a real-time motivational messaging and
conversational application that can help motivate people. Imagine helping
anyone stop smoking, lose weight, write a book, create a company! You can make
a BIG difference in the world on a daily basis!

[https://motigram.com](https://motigram.com)

To apply either visit
[https://motigram.com/careers](https://motigram.com/careers)

------
nchuhoai
Wellframe | Healthcare | Boston, Ma | Onsite/Fulltime
[https://www.wellframe.com](https://www.wellframe.com)

At Wellframe, we are building an intelligent care-management platform that
allows health plans and care-delivery organizations to better manage large
populations of complex patients. Because the most clinically complicated cases
in a patient population tend to drive a majority of the costs, even seemingly
small improvements in these patients’ well-being have dramatic benefits for
the care provider. Wellframe focuses on improving patient health by providing
personalized and adaptive care programs for people trying to recover from or
manage serious health problems. We use the health data we collect in order to
intelligently allot care resources to the specific needs of patients, paying
special attention to the most-critical patients. Through clinical studies and
working with large healthcare payers, we have seen that our platform improves
patient outcomes, increases the capacity of care management teams and reduces
costs of the care provider. We have a relatively small engineering team at
about 10 engineers. What makes us unique is that we have a full time clinical
team of doctors that work with us to break down clinical science so that we
can build it back up into personalized and adaptive care programs.

We're currently looking for several mid/senior engineering positions (android,
iOS, frontend, infra/platform, sre) across our engineering team. More
descriptions can be found on our jobs page (below). If you're in the area I'd
love to just grab coffee regardless of whether or not you're actively looking
to move -- I love talking to other passionate, driven people about what they
do.

Our stack is native Android (Java) and iOS (Objective-C), our API is served in
a Ruby on Rails monolith and Scala services, on top of MySQL, Cassandra,
ElasticSearch and Spark. We are especially focusing on expanding our frontend
team as we see significant growth on that side of the product. We are mostly
Backbone + React, although some more complex state we are moving to Redux.
It's a very exciting time for the frontend, as we are planning to grow both in
scale in terms of patient populations, as well as product use cases that
require diverse interactions. It is super rewarding to see our product affect
real people's lives and the opportunity to reinvent this massive industry is
enormous.

Jobs: [https://www.wellframe.com/jobs](https://www.wellframe.com/jobs) Also
feel free to reach out to me at nam@wellframe.com!

------
kaizensoze
Guidepoint | New York City | iOS | ONSITE |
[http://www.guidepoint.com/](http://www.guidepoint.com/)

Looking for someone to potentially take over a Swift 3 project.

contact: hnleads@gmail.com

------
janlin1999
DocSpot | Entry-level Back-end Developer | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE

We're looking for a full-time entry-level back-end developer to build some
infrastructure support services geared towards startups. We do not require a
college degree and we also do not require previous professional experience.
See the relevant link at
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_JknurU5Xmdo3gi5onmKf2ZS...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_JknurU5Xmdo3gi5onmKf2ZSJX-
qv1vDvoe27yIDqWY/edit)

Once candidates have submitted a complete application, we typically let them
know within one week whether we would like to meet in person. Most likely,
there are at most two rounds of interviews, the first of which will include
some basic coding questions.

~~~
chris11
What's going on with the salary? 3k/month in Sunnyvale seems really low, even
accounting for not requiring a degree or experience.

~~~
janlin1999
We'd like to offer more (and hope to do so over time), but for now, we're a
small, bootstrapped company.

------
phillytom
Sailthru | NYC | Data platform Engineer, Scrum Master, Site Reliability
Engineer | LOCAL

Sailthru makes software that helps marketers personalize their communications
with their customers and subscribers across multiple channels. We use large
data sets to help put content in front of people that they want to see. We
power real-time messaging, automation and analytics for the world’s largest
ecom and media brands.

We're looking for people to join our team in these roles:

* data engineer with SQL and no-SQL experience. MongoDB experience in production is a plus

* scrum master

* site reliability engineer

Any questions or to apply, please email me tjanofsky at sailthru.com

See our full list of open roles and descriptions:
[http://www.sailthru.com/careers/list/](http://www.sailthru.com/careers/list/)

------
mhgrove
Stardog Union | Senior Front-end Engineer | Full-time

Stardog is an enterprise data unification platform built on smart graph
technology: query, search, inference, and data virtualization. We're looking
for a talented front-end engineer to lead the effort to build Stardog Studio,
an Electron-based IDE. Stardog Studio will be the entry point and development
environment for the domain experts and engineers who are doing data
unification and will provide access to the full suite of features provided by
the Stardog platform.

For more information and to apply, see:
[https://stardog.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06tai/](https://stardog.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06tai/)

~~~
iandanforth
You might want to add your location to this post.

------
stealthystartup
Interim CTO Needed on contract to full-time basis for small start-up nearing
launch. Possibly $ & % depending on time and expertise.

-React/Redux & Node.js stack -Real Estate Vertical

stealthystartupsf@gmail.com

------
Endocoders
Endocode AG | Berlin, Germany | Cloud Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://endocode.com/jobs/cloud-engineer/](https://endocode.com/jobs/cloud-
engineer/)

We are looking for people who are enthusiastic about building applications for
distributed environments based on Kubernetes or other cloud technologies.

We are consulting and developing for customers who want to port or build their
software to run as microservices in a PaaS Kubernetes cloud. You will work
with market leading companies, creating and scaling their services in public
and on premises private clouds. If you already have experiences with hosted or
private clouds: great! If not, but are interested to move into this direction
and have already worked with open source technologies, in the area of software
development, virtualization, system engineering, scripting languages and you
understand web services you should apply for this position.

Responsibilities:

\- Engage with clients to create and improve cloud solutions and
microservices, for new and existing software, identify issues, and recommend
solutions.

\- Work with open source communities and external partners to get code right
and upstream changes.

\- Follow developments of Kubernetes, Docker, Rkt, Systemd, CoreOS, the Linux
Kernel and other Free and Open Source Projects

Required skills and experience:

\- At least one programming language like C++, Go, Java, Python and Ruby

\- Familiar with at least one SQL or NoSQL database

\- Communicate effectively in English

Great to have skills and experience:

\- The ability to describe a solution in architecture patterns is a big plus

\- Acceptable German is a plus

\- Knowledge of various testing frameworks and methodologies

Who we are:

Endocode AG is an employee-owned, shareholder company based in Berlin, Germany
providing professional IT services with a focus on open source technologies.
The Endocode team is currently numbered at 14 from 6 different countries.
Endocode is a strong supporter of a healthy work-life balance, believing your
work will be better if your life is better.

Endocode also does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, age,
ethnicity, religion, national origin, pregnancy, sexual orientation, gender
identity, sex, marital status. In short, we’re an equal opportunity employer.

Contact us at jobs@endocode.com and tell us about yourself.

------
shonnadean
TaxAct- Cedar Rapids, IA and Irving Texas- www.taxact.com

TaxAct is hiring Product Managers, a User Experience Writer and Sr BI Analyst.

For more info, please visit our careers page at TaxAct.com

------
instamotor
Hi everyone,

Instamotor is one of the fastest growing peer to peer used car marketplace,
with financial services coming soon in 2017. We are based in San Francisco and
currently process over $300 million/year worth of transactions, and projecting
to reach $1 billion in 2017. Led by a team of industry veterans from Amazon,
Google, Lending Club and Nest—we’re driven by the principle that buying a safe
and trustworthy used vehicle is a fundamental consumer right. Instamotor
currently has over $8 million in funding from top investors who successfully
funded companies such as Airbnb, Square, Uber, Zappos and more.

We are looking for a technically solid, product-driven senior full-stack
engineer to work on both our marketplace and lending platform.

Responsibilities

    
    
      Drive company vision and technical execution            
      Help gather technical requirements for new features
      Work directly with backend and frontend teams to drive feature delivery, and occasionally with other cross-functional teams.
      Lead feature development by working directly with management,        
      Review pull request code, drive technical roadmap, and contribute best-practices to the engineering team                        
     Identify areas of the code base in need of refactor
     Monitor production system and identify performance improvements
     Be awesome, have fun, and enjoy the joys and tribulations of a fast-growth startup :slightly_smiling_face:
                            

Preferred Skillset: \- Ruby / Elixir / Node \- Html / CSS \- Reasonable UI/UX
skills and ability to work with our UX team \- Bonus: postgres / newsql /
docker / redis / elastic search...etc, as well as SEO/page-optimizations

Our Technical Stack

Our web frontend uses a react/redux/node stack with a slightly modified
version of bootstrap for markup/styling. Our backend API is written in Ruby /
Elixir, and we current use three different storage technology: (1) postgres
for transactional; (2) redis for caching; (3) and elasticsearch to support
search functionality in our app. Our services run on AWS, are dockerize, and
get continuously integrated via a jenkin/github setup. Lastly, we have monitor
our infrastructure with tools such as New Relic, Rollbar, Papertrail,
Cloudwatch...etc. Lastly, we also have native apps for both iOS (swift/obj-c)
and Android (java/kotlin).

If you are interested, send your resume along with your Github account
information to _tina@instamotor_. Thank you and have a great day!

------
rtfeldman
NoRedInk | Front-end, Backend, Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 3 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 2 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. We started with Ruby on
Rails on our backend, and have lately been working to introduce Elixir to our
stack. You can read about our experiences with these technologies on our team
blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using OpsWorks and Chef. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re hiring both engineers who have been around the block many times, as well
as those who started their careers just a couple years ago. We’re looking for
engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a difference and who are
the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-mindedness, over
convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)
[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/) [3]
[https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/) [4]
[http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan) [5]
[http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process) [6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
sriharis
nilenso | developer | bangalore | [http://nilenso.com](http://nilenso.com),
remote

nilenso is an employee-owned software cooperative based out of Bangalore,
India. We're looking for people we'd really like to work with, across all
experience and expertise levels.

Write to us (moshimoshi@nilenso.com) if you're interested.

------
dochtman
ActiveVideo, web-based application platform for TV applications | Netherlands
| Product owner, C++/Java developers | full-time, onsite in Hilversum

At the Hilversum office of ActiveVideo (which has HQ in San Jose and another
office in LA), we're looking for a product owner for my team, as well as C++
or Java developers for our end-to-end development teams. We're a deeply
technical bunch, working on a platform to deliver TV UI/UX through a web
application development platform in a way that makes it easy to deliver apps
to set-top boxes and smart TVs (as well as any other devices, really), with a
very thin client layer. Our goal is to obviate "fat" set-top boxes, which are
expensive and just get out of date quickly, and move their capabilities into
the software cloud. Software Defined Television, if you're into this buzzword
thing. ;)

For my team, I'm especially looking for a strong product owner. You will work
with our end-to-end development teams comprising Java and C++ developers to
deliver business value to our global customer base and drive our product
innovation. You'll need a good understanding of our customer's needs and must
be able to explain their use cases to the engineering teams. You will also
have to understand the nuances of our product's feature set and can identify
gaps between the current product and our customers' feature requests.

Some requirements: \- Communicate with Product Management, customers and
engineers at their own level \- Connect our long-term product vision to
implementation-ready use cases \- Balance business value and engineering
stewardship \- Experience in agile development, preferably as a product owner
\- Excellent verbal and written English \- You will thrive in a small company
environment

Apart from the product owner role, we're also currently looking for strong C++
or Java software engineers. Note, especially for Java folks: we're not looking
for web programming or CRUD apps, but for strong distributed systems thinking.
We maintain our own web browser engine (WebKit fork) and we have very deep in-
house video and codecs knowledge.

We have a highly informal organization and pretty flat structure. This enables
our employees to be flexible and to research their ideas. And of course we
offer a competitive package.

Our hiring process is generally a quick online coding test, then a phone/Skype
call, then two or three face-to-face interviews on-site. Can do VISA if
necessary -- we're a diverse team already, with a bunch of Dutchies, plenty of
Eastern Europeans, some NZ/Aussies and Indians.

If you're interested, please email me: d.ochtman at activevideo dot com.

------
profpandit
Khitchdee, Goa hr@khitchdee.desi We're developing a developer tool on OSX

------
tejavenkata
I have 3 years of experience in .net and sharepoint development.Looking for a
full time .Net/Sharepoint developer position, willing to relocate.Currently my
work visa status is OPT EAD and need H1B Sponsorship.I am currently in
Columbus Ohio.

------
Ibotta
Ibotta| Platform Engineer | Denver, Colorado For more information about this
position; [http://grnh.se/kafnr41](http://grnh.se/kafnr41)

Ibotta is looking for a Platform Engineer to come build something great with
us. As part of the engineering team, you will work on the platform that powers
our app that is used by millions of consumers. We're looking for a self-
motivated engineer who has a real passion for building and scaling
infrastructure using technologies such as Ruby on Rails, Redis, machine
learning, and OCR. Every engineer has input into our product process and will
have a real impact as part of a small, nimble team.

Ibotta| Big Data Engineer | Denver, Colorado For more information about this
position; [http://grnh.se/a0omqe1](http://grnh.se/a0omqe1)

Ibotta is looking for a Big Data Engineer to come build something great with
us. As part of the engineering team, you will work with both Engineering and
Analytics to build and own stable, scalable, and repeatable data-driven
features. We're looking for a self-motivated engineer who has a passion for
working with technologies including AWS Data Pipeline, Redshift, DynamoDB, and
EMR (Hadoop, Spark, MapR), as well as non-AWS technologies. Every engineer has
input into our product process and will have a real impact as part of a small,
nimble team.

Ibotta| DevOps Engineer | Denver, Colorado For more information about this
position; [http://grnh.se/vmokl81](http://grnh.se/vmokl81)

Ibotta is looking for a DevOps Engineer to come build something great with us.
As part of the engineering team, you will work on the platform that powers our
app that is used by millions of consumers. We're looking for a self-motivated
engineer who has a passion for building and scaling infrastructure leveraging
technologies using AWS, Ruby on Rails, Redis, machine learning and OCR. Every
engineer has input into our product process and will have a real impact as
part of a small, nimble team.

Ibotta| Android Engineer | Denver, Colorado For more information about this
position; [http://grnh.se/n8g3mx1](http://grnh.se/n8g3mx1)

Ibotta is one of the top mobile shopping applications on the App Store and
Google Play. Our apps are used by millions of customers every month and we're
looking for an Android Engineer to come build something great with us. As part
of the mobile engineering team, you will work with our Android team to build
new features and fix bugs while continuing to build out our automated testing
framework. We're looking for a self-motivated engineer who has a passion for
building high-quality consumer-facing applications. Every engineer has input
into our product process and will have a real impact as part of a small,
nimble team.

Ibotta| Android Engineer - Contract | Denver, Colorado For more information
about this position; [http://grnh.se/r64fyj1](http://grnh.se/r64fyj1)

Ibotta is one of the top mobile shopping applications on the App Store and
Google Play. Our apps are used by millions of customers every month and we're
looking for an Android Developer to come build something great with us. As
part of the mobile engineering team, you will work with our Android team to
build new features and fix bugs while continuing to build out our automated
testing framework. We're looking for a self-motivated engineer who has a
passion for building high-quality consumer-facing applications. Every engineer
has input into our product process and will have a real impact as part of a
small, nimble team. This is a 6-month contract position.

------
Nelkins
Jet.com | [https://jet.com/](https://jet.com/) | Hoboken (very close to NYC) |
Dublin | Full-time | Onsite

\----------

(From our careers page)

We need super smart engineers from all levels to help us build one of the best
engineered e-commerce platform in the world (big talk we know, but that is our
goal!). Our engineers combine creativity, curiosity, and drive to continuously
perfect and revolutionize Jet from the inside out. We are looking to bring
more intellectually curious engineers who are passionate about technology in
general (Jet is a technology first company and prides itself on its culture of
learning and knowledge sharing and we want all our engineers to be as
passionate as we are!)

Our platform is largely an event driven platform implemented via a
microservice architecture. The platform runs on Microsoft Azure and uses a
large number of technologies and middle ware. The bulk of backend code is
written in a functional style (F#) and our system of record is an event
sourced system (essentially a log of all actions on the platform). We use a
mix of Kafka, Redis, Elastic Search, Azure SQL, Event Store and Azure Storage
for our data stores. About 50% of the platform runs on Linux and the rest
Windows (although we move into more containerization we will see a shift
towards Linux).

\----------

I've been working at Jet since mid-February, and I can honestly say this is
the best job I've ever had. It personally checks off every single box I could
have a for a dream job:

\- Incredible growth. We were the fastest startup to hit a billion dollar
valuation, and we just got bought by Walmart for 3.3 billion. With the Fortune
1 at our backs there are some really amazing opportunities and projects that
are just getting started.

\- Functional programming in F#. Never been more productive coding. And in
general we have a very modern tech stack that is a pleasure to work with.

\- Tech talks and workshops all the time. I'm learning more than I ever have.

\- Extremely competent management. It feels like they really care about
employees' happiness here, we've got experienced people at the helm, and it is
amazing to see what a company can look like when you have a fantastic
management team bringing their A-game. Really, it's incredible to have to try
hard to find something to complain about.

\- All the trappings of modern startup life. Free gym membership, lots of free
food, etc.

We're hiring people of all different types of experience for all different
types of roles. More information about specific roles can be found here:
[https://jet.com/careers](https://jet.com/careers) . You can apply on the
individual role pages.

If you have any questions (commuting from NYC, about Hoboken, what's going on
in the company, anything really), feel free to ask here or send a message to
"nat" at the domain that I work on.

~~~
tejinderss
Are you hiring in Dublin office as well?

~~~
Nelkins
Yes!

------
hgscngsi
Senior Scientific Programmer Human Genome Sequencing Center, Baylor College of
Medicine

Onsite, Houston, TX

apply online here: [https://www.hgsc.bcm.edu/careers/senior-bioinformatics-
progr...](https://www.hgsc.bcm.edu/careers/senior-bioinformatics-programmer)

Job Summary: Software you write in the Next-Generation Sequencing Informatics
(NGSI) clinical informatics group will influence healthcare decisions for
thousands of patients and contribute to research projects with far-ranging
impacts on human health. The position requires an individual with very strong
software development skills; especially design and implementation of highly
available production systems. We're looking for experienced software engineers
who are up to that challenge, and who have a track record of working in an
environment that demands a high level of quality.

As the HGSC Bioinformatics Core, NGSI manages the production, maintenance and
primary analysis of all HGSC genome sequence data, including HiSeq X Ten
informatics. This position will be specifically involved in supporting several
large clinical projects. Under the direction of the NGSI clinical lead, you
will develop features and upgrades to software pipelines for data generation
and analysis of next-generation sequence data. The HGSC was founded in 1996
under the leadership of Dr. Richard Gibbs and is a world leader in genomics.
The fundamental interests of the HGSC are in advancing biology and genetics by
improved genome technologies. As one of the three large-scale sequencing
centers funded by the National Institutes of Health, the HGSC provides a
unique opportunity to work on the cutting-edge of genomic science in a state
of the art institution. Today, the HGSC employs ~ 200 staff, and it occupies
more than 36,000 square feet on the 14th, 15th, and 16th floors of the
Margaret M. and Albert B. Alkek Building. The HGSC is located on the southwest
edge of downtown Houston, the fourth largest city in the U.S., in the Texas
Medical Center, the world's largest medical complex. The major activity of the
HGSC is high-throughput DNA sequence generation and the accompanying analysis.
The HGSC is also involved in developing the next generation of DNA sequencing
and bioinformatics technologies that will allow greater scientific advances in
the future.

REQUIREMENTS: B.S. or equivalent in Bioinformatics, Computer Science or
similar field with 3+ years relevant work experience Linux background with at
least 3 years hands-on experience working on Unix/Linux terminal and
programming with Python, Ruby or Java

Duties Maintain and develop analysis pipelines, including refactoring to
improve performance and maintainability Improve maintainability and
testability of existing code Support on-going operations for clinical projects
Maintain extensive project-specific documentation and best practices
Participate in calls and meetings with collaborators Identify novel ways to
improve data quality and analysis Provide excellent customer service to other
HGSC groups and outside collaborators through ticketing systems

Desirable Skills and Experience: Preferred Experience: Familiarity with next-
gen Sequencing analysis tools (e.g., BWA, vcftools, BEDtools, bamUtils,
SAMtools, Picard) and common genomics data formats (e.g., FASTQ, BAM, VCF)

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | Many locations worldwide | Engineers, Designers, Product Managers,
Pre/Post-Sales Engineers, Ops, Sales, Admin | ONSITE |
[http://grnh.se/xiy346](http://grnh.se/xiy346)

Pivotal's goal is to transform the way the world makes software and we kinda
sorta _really mean it_.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have many offices worldwide (pivotal.io/locations) and more coming. Some of
our best-known are SF, NYC, Toronto, London, Palo Alto.

We're broken into three main divisions: Pivotal Labs (yes, _that_ Pivotal
Labs), Cloud R&D and Big Data.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are religiously lean and agile. In practice that means we pair
program and TDD every line of code from the outside. Our product managers are
fantastic at keeping products sharply focused, our designers are masters from
users to pixels.

\-- _Cloud R &D_ is where we build the best cloud platform available: We're
the majority contributors to the Cloud Foundry project. Our distribution has
the fastest-growing sales of any opensource product _ever_ and it's _still_
zooming up and to the right.

Except for upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd. We dogfood
the cutting edge of the technology on our own commercial public cloud (Pivotal
Web Services). It works because we took the XP and Lean DNA of Pivotal Labs
and scaled it up to build the best cloud platform available.

Cloud R&D is also responsible for Pivotal Tracker and Spring.

\-- _Big Data_ is our suite of battled-hardened products, now open sourced.
Greenplum tackles massive datasets with the comfort of PostgreSQL. Apache HAWQ
(incubating) brings Greenplum's distributed query planner to Hadoop. Gemfire,
donated as Apache Geode, is an in-memory distributed grid with years of high
performance in high-stakes systems.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular. I think
west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The NYC beer fridge has more IPAs than I prefer but I
guess that's life in paradise.

\-- _Applying_

For engineers, the pipeline is approx: résumé review, phone call, tech screen,
pairing interviews. I'm unfamiliar with other disciplines.

To see open jobs and apply, see:
[http://grnh.se/xiy346](http://grnh.se/xiy346)

You can also email me at jchester+hn-jan17@pivotal.io if you have questions. I
won't reply to copypasta. I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just
an engineer here.

These help me earn a referral bonuses, which I appreciate.

~~~
kelvin0
Why is this downvoted? I've rarely seen downvotes on Who is hiring? Any
feedback would be appreciated.

~~~
jacques_chester
I get downvoted a lot of the time if I mention Pivotal or any of the things we
work on (particularly Cloud Foundry).

However in this case it might well be the referral link. Some people don't
like them on principle and there will always be someone who hasn't seen
previous discussions about it[0].

For anyone who hates referral links, go to
[https://pivotal.io/careers](https://pivotal.io/careers). If I have to miss
out on a referral in exchange for a good hire, it's worth it in the long run.

[0] Notably, this one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12202874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12202874)

------
kcrossisec
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Atlanta, Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

Let's be real. Resolutions last maybe two, three months. Tops. The gym empties
out again, you'll learn a few phrases in a new language and then fizzle out,
and the pottery you'll have attempted will be look more like a mound than a
vase. Maybe it's time for a bigger change. Consider making a move to a new
career path, or transitioning to a growing organization doing important and
exciting work... NCC Group!

If you’re a tinkerer, you enjoy breaking more than building, or someone who
wonders “why” and ends up down the rabbit hole 36 hours later with a
disassembled air conditioning unit surrounding them... we’d love to hear from
you! Our process welcomes those with years of experience, as well as those
with little to no direct experience in what we do.

The bottom line: if you love security and research, NCC Group just may be a
perfect fit for you.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, and cutting-
edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You
spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can break.
You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning
new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long
and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.
All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

If you want to learn more about us check out our:

Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)

Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/)

Microcorruption - [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/).

Our Incident Response team is rapidly expanding to keep up with demand and we
are looking for new hires in San Francisco and New York! We'd love to hear
from you if you have experience in that sector
([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-
cons...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-consulting-
careers/incident-response-security-consultant-first-responder/)).

We also have many positions in the UK and beyond! Should you be interested in
those opportunities, please check them out here:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-
us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/careers/).

We'd love to hear from you! - NCC Group Recruiting Team

------
Robin_Message
Firefly Learning | Lead front-end developer, front and back end developers |
London, UK | fireflylearning.com

Firefly Learning is an award-winning EdTech company that works to bring
teachers, parents and students together, enabling greater collaboration,
intuitive workflows and rich resource creation, while saving teachers time.
We’re used by hundreds of leading schools globally, including 8 of the top 10
UK Independents, and we've just raised the largest every EdTech investment in
the UK.

We're looking for strengths like:

◦ Skill in web development: you’ll have the skill to understand existing code
and technical tradeoffs, and to help design new systems. You have a solid
understanding of how web apps are built and how the whole stack from IP to
React fits together. You’re aware of the state of the art of the industry, in
things such as the SOLID principles, the ports and adapters pattern, and the
various agile methodologies.

◦ Balancing conflicting priorities: we want a product that is well engineered
but not over-engineered. We have existing bugs, a long feature list, and new
projects we’d like to start. We have new technologies and techniques we want
to make use of.

◦ Clear communication: you can work closely with others and help your team
communicate with the wider business. You’ll be able to form strong working
relationships with the rest of the technical leadership team, the product
team, and delivery manager. You know how to help your team participate in
practices like sprint planning, estimation, retrospectives, and squads/cross-
functional teams.

◦ In the lead role, experience of coaching other developers, sharing best
practice as well as either having experience of or a desire to lead a small
team of developers.

In terms of experience, we need you to be comfortable with a web platform. Our
server-side code is written in C# and our web front end has a fair bit of
Javascript, so you’ll need to know one of these or be able to pick them up.

We work pretty generally, so experience of any of the following would be a
positive: React, iOS, shell scripting, infrastructure automation, building API
integrations, and databases (particularly SQL Server).

We offer competitive salaries dependent on experience. We’re committed to
everyone’s professional development, so we offer a flexible training budget
for you to spend on attending training courses or other events, as well as
brown bag talks and Kaizen weeks for self-improvement and experimentation. In
addition to this we offer 25 days holiday (plus bank holidays and 3 days over
Christmas and New Year), 3% employer pension contributions and discounted gym
membership. So, if you’ve got an interest in education and a desire to learn
your craft alongside others making the same journey, we want to hear from you.

Our interview process is a call to get to know each other a bit more, a short
take home test, and then an on-site interview with me, some of our developers,
and the founding partners of Firefly (we like to be thorough and also make
sure you meet a good cross-section of the team!)

Drop me an e-mail (robin at fireflylearning.com) or apply on our website –
[http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-
team/jobs](http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-team/jobs)

------
dbRM
Rails Machine | Site Reliability Engineer | Full-Time | Remote | Hiring Junior
to Senior Levels [http://railsmachine.com](http://railsmachine.com)

As a Site Reliability Engineer at Rails Machine, your primary goals will be to
ensure our customer’s applications are available, fast, and secure. Our
customers need the best service, support, and products, and we need you to
help us deliver.

We offer two main products: managed infrastructure and managed operations.
Through managed infrastructure, we provide automation, infrastructure, and
scalability in multiple data centers on our own hardware. We provide both
bare-metal and virtualized hosting options for our customers, and you’ll work
directly with them to ensure their goals are met through automation, analysis,
and hardware. And via managed operations, we provide custom, consulting-based
solutions on top of any cloud vendor, as best meets the customer’s needs.

We give our customers the ability to reach out to us like they would an
internal DevOps team!

You’ll work with virtualization and container technologies, and setup and
automate high availability data clusters (MySQL Galera, PostgreSQL
replication, Redis failover, ElasticSearch clustering, Memcached, MongoDB
etc.). You'll manage application instances built with Ruby-on-Rails and
Elixir/Phoenix (to name a few) and layer on top of those management,
orchestration, monitoring, and alerting for fleets of instances. If you’ve
ever wanted to work at a scale that few companies do, you’ll find the right
challenge here at Rails Machine!

Responsibilities:

* Manage availability and performance problems for customers; automate resolution to prevent reoccurrence

* Pair with other SREs and Systems Administrators, mentor junior staff

* Releases and maintain open-source software and projects

* Author blog posts and participate in the community by going to meetups, conferences, etc. as a Rails Machine representative

* Creates and maintain system architecture, design, and implementation

Minimum Qualifications :

* Proficient in Ruby with additional experience in C/C++, Python, Elixir, Java, or JavaScript preferred

* Experience with config management or automation framework, like Chef, Puppet, Ansible, Capistrano

* Experience maintaining production infrastructure on a Linux environment

* Intermediate Ubuntu system administration skills

* Strong DevOps experience and customer service skills

* Self Motivated and Diligent.

* Ability to participate in on-call/pager rotation

* U.S. Residents Only

Interested? Tell us what you'll bring to the team by emailing
hiring@railsmachine.com !

------
danbenjs
Jane Street | Software Developer | New York, London, Hong Kong | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME, INTERNS, VISA, [http://www.janestreet.com](http://www.janestreet.com)

Jane Street is a quantitative trading firm with a focus on technology, a
scientific approach, and a deep understanding of the markets. We are a global
liquidity provider and market maker, operating around the clock and around the
globe, employing over 500 people in our offices in New York, London and Hong
Kong.

It’s no secret that we’re big believers in functional programming; OCaml, a
statically typed functional language, is our primary development platform.
Jane Street’s technology group is small by design, which means we need to
maximize the productivity of each person we hire. We believe functional
programming (and specifically, OCaml) helps us do that. But it’s not about
productivity alone: programming in a rich and expressive language like OCaml
is just more fun. We’re also happy to spend time and money on making it easier
for the people here to get things done. This ranges from big projects, like
the work we do on development tools (e.g. Iron, our in-house code review and
release management system, and Merlin, a tool for providing IDE-like features
for OCaml), to little touches, like getting people whatever crazy keyboard
will help them get their work done most comfortably.

Want to see some of our code? Visit Open Source @ Jane Street
([https://janestreet.github.io/](https://janestreet.github.io/)), where you'll
find several OCaml libraries that we've released into the wild. These form the
basis for all of our software, and we hope they make life better for some non-
Jane-Street OCaml developers as well.

If you're not yet convinced, feel free to poke around our benefits page
([https://www.janestreet.com/culture/benefits/](https://www.janestreet.com/culture/benefits/)).
If you ARE convinced and want some insight into our interview process, check
out [https://blogs.janestreet.com/interviewing-at-jane-
street/](https://blogs.janestreet.com/interviewing-at-jane-street/). Or just
drop us a resume at [https://www.janestreet.com/join-jane-
street/apply/](https://www.janestreet.com/join-jane-street/apply/).

We’re looking for people with:

    
    
      - Top-notch programming skills (no OCaml or FP experience necessary!)
      - Strong interpersonal skills. Most work at Jane Street is highly collaborative,
        and we are looking for people who can work effectively in small, close-knit
        teams.
      - Deep experience with — and love for — technology. There’s no specific
        checklist; we use software to approach a variety of problems, so we’re
        interested in everything from low latency networking to systems
        administration to programming language design.

------
sneha0298
Plivo | Bangalore, India (YCombinator-2012 Batch)

Plivo was founded in 2011 by Mike and Venky and was part of YCombinator batch
of 2012. Plivo is a fast-growing cloud telephony startup from Silicon Valley,
backed by the same investors as Skype, Facebook, Google, Dropbox, Lyft and
Airbnb. Our technology and customer-centric commitment has made us a leading
company in our industry. With over 40,000 customers in over 200+ countries,
our profitable business model has helped us continue to scale exponentially
year after year. Whatsapp, Netflix, CallRail, Mozilla, Zomato are our much
valued customers (to name a few).

TECH STACK WE USE: Golang, Django, Flask, Redis, memcache, Postgres, Celery,
Dynamo DB, Hadoop, SNS/SQS, AWS lambda, Nginx, Kamailio, FreeSWITCH, SIP,
WebRTC, Linux, Android, iOS, Git, AWS, Docker.

OPEN POSITIONS:

1\. Data Analytics Lead ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-152363-data-
analytics-lead](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-152363-data-analytics-lead))

2\. Tech Lead- API ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-123308-tech-lead-
api](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-123308-tech-lead-api))

3\. Core Engineer - SMS ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-64336-core-engineer-
sms](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-64336-core-engineer-sms))

4\. Sr. User Experience Designer ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-143056-sr-
user-experience-des...](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-143056-sr-user-
experience-des...))

5\. Senior Web Engineer - API ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-142736-senior-
web-engineer-ap...](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-142736-senior-web-engineer-
ap...))

6\. Product Manager ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-127883-product-
manager](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-127883-product-manager))

7\. Senior DevOps ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-59035-senior-
devops](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-59035-senior-devops))

8\. Content Marketer ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-151689-content-
marketer](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-151689-content-marketer))

Please visit our website for more details about Plivo and the open positions.
Web: [https://www.plivo.com/](https://www.plivo.com/)

You can apply for the jobs online and in case of any queries please contact
shreya@plivo.com/ sneha@plivo.com

------
dberg
iHeartRadio | NYC | OnSite | Full-Time

Scala, React, Node, Data Eng, Python, Mobile, Android, iOS, Data Science,
Program Management

iHeartRadio is the No. 1 all-in-one digital audio service with over 800
million downloads; it reached its first 20 million registered users faster
than any digital service in Internet history and reached 80 million users
faster than any other radio or digital music service and even faster than
Facebook.

We are seeking passionate, motivated and skilled engineers looking to make a
major impact on the music world. We have a great work/life balance, free lunch
on Fridays, Bagels on Thursdays, collaborative open floor space, in-office
performances from up and coming artists, bike room and showers. We also
believe heavily in open source and being engaged in the wider tech community.

You can also read about us at [http://tech.iheart.com](http://tech.iheart.com)

Please apply at [http://jobs.iheart.com](http://jobs.iheart.com) or email us
at recruitment@iheartradiocareers.com

Software Engineer, Web - Along with Facebook and Netflix, iHeartRadio is one
of the largest React applications around. We are small, focused team committed
to produce our best work. We are undertaking a major re-architecture of the
iHeartRadio website/Web application, and just open-sourced a number of modules
[1] as part of this effort. We intend to contribute increasingly more to the
React open-source community.

Mobile Engineers - Android and iOS - Come work on our flagship mobile
applications using best of breed frameworks solving real problems at scale.
You will also be actively engaged with our Home and Consumer Electronics
products such as Chromecast, Roku, XBOX, etc.

Data Engineer - Seeking engineers with a passion for solving large data
problems. Our data platform helps provide insights and analytics, reporting,
business intelligence and many other functions for the business. We rely on
tooling such as Hadoop, Hive, Kafka, Redshift, Airflow, Spark.

Software Engineer , Scala - Come work with a world class engineering team who
is very active in the Scala community. We have an Akka Cluster based
microservice framework and we are doing some really exciting things at scale
using AWS, Docker and a variety of other tooling.

Sofware Engineer in Test - Looking for software engineers who love working on
automation frameworks and tooling. Appium, Selenium, etc are all welcome.

Engineering Program Manager - Our EPMs are technically savvy leaders who help
steer our product initiatives and continue to drive high performance teams to
successful software delivery. Organized, technically oriented, able to be a
servant leader to your teams and interested in working closely with product
and engineering organizations to drive results.

Python Engineer - Work with our content and ingestion engineering teams to
figure out how to manage millions of music tracks at scale. Working with our
open source Henson framework you will help build the backbone of our core
ingestion infrastructure that manages all of our music, talk and podcast
infrastructure, encoding infrastructure as well as search and advanced catalog
heuristics.

Data Science - Come work with our world class Data Science team on building
the future of music personalization. We are doing a ton of work with
collaborative filtering, matrix factorization, building neural networks with
acoustical analysis and a ton of other new and exciting research.

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Pleasanton & San Francisco, CA | Onsite | 10xgenomics.com

We're a biotech company creating novel software, chemistry, and microfluidic
systems to allow better understanding of the genome. We're looking to grow our
software team of currently six engineers (including myself) to support the
rapid adoption of our technology. We've seen a growing number of high profile
publications that use our technology
([https://www.10xgenomics.com/publications/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/publications/)).
One recent notable application was led by scientists from UCSF and the Broad
who developed a CRISPR-based genomic screen called Perturb-seq
([http://www.10xgenomics.com/news/10x-genomics-chromium-
single...](http://www.10xgenomics.com/news/10x-genomics-chromium-single-
cell-3-solution-utilized-perturb-seq-approach/)).

You can view a demo of an existing piece of visualization software at
[http://loupe.10xgenomics.com/loupe/](http://loupe.10xgenomics.com/loupe/), or
read about (and run if you'd like) our massively parallel pipelines at
[http://software.10xgenomics.com](http://software.10xgenomics.com). We manage
our pipelines with Go, develop analysis code using the NumPy stack, and drive
our front-end applications with React/Redux (previously Angular 1), but we're
always open to any technology that allows us to develop faster. No previous
biological experience is required; we have plenty of folks here to handle
that, but there is a lot to learn about if you're curious.

We're currently hiring for several software roles, but specifically for senior
generalists, senior UI engineers, QA engineers, and infrastructure engineers.
Our computational biology group is also always looking for bioinformaticians
who are experienced with NGS, and our company is always looking for scientists
and engineers (hardware included). Here are some of the job postings we have
up, but feel free to email me if you think you're a good fit for another role.

\- Senior Software Engineer -
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274521/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274521/)

\- Senior UI Engineer -
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274522/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274522/)

\- Linux / Infrastructure Engineer -
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/537730/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/537730/)

\- Software Quality Engineer -
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/476114/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/476114/)

\- Software Quality Engineer (Computational Biology) -
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/472908/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/472908/)

Just a note that we do have an office in San Francisco even though the
listings only specify Pleasanton. Our full page of job listings can be found
at [http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).
Reach out if you're interested in working on high impact, big data problems
using modern software development best practices or even if you just want to
chat. You can reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or @kevinwuhoo.

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Manhattan - NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/)

Position: Full-Stack Engineer, Application Engineer, DevOps, Data Scientist,
Sales (inside or field)

Application & Data Stack: Golang, Javascript, Docker, Streaming
Infrastructure, R, TensorFlow, MySQL, AWS

Team: we're a diverse 6 person company (across Data, Engineering, Chemistry,
and Biz)

Analytical Flavor Systems uses machine learning and artificial intelligence to
build tools for the food & beverage industry. Our Quality, Process, and Market
Intelligence services create real-time predictive decisions metrics at each
stage of a products life-cycle. We leverage our predictive models across
products & industries for flavor profile optimization, production process
optimization, demographic targeting & cognitive marketing - helping companies
create and sell the best product to their highest value consumers with every
batch.

Our Services

_Quality Intelligence_: Real-time predictive quality control, assurance, and
improvement from human sensory data.

_Process Intelligence_: Real-time predictive process control and optimization
from human sensory data + manufacturing & LIMS data.

_Market Intelligence_: Linking flavor-profile, demographics, and sales data to
find the highest value consumer demographics for a product's flavor-profile.

The Position(s)

_Engineering_: Web-application or Streaming Infrastructure focused full-stack
engineer capable of integrating the data pipeline and outputs of machine
learning models into an easy to use management platform.

_Data Science_: Data science is central to our predictive Quality, Process,
and Market Intelligence services. We didn’t build a data science team to
optimize our product's marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we
built a data science team to build our product. We need data scientists who
can understand our clients and can take a nebulous business goal, create a set
of quantitative decision metrics, and build predictive models to optimize
those metrics.

The extensive role of data scientists at Analytical Flavor Systems allows us
to invest in their education across sensory perception (standard sensory
science so they know what we’re improving and replacing), tasting experiences
(so they appreciate the products we work on and understand how the data is
collected), production knowledge (test batches in our R&D brewery and roastery
so they understand the data they work with and how our predictions impact a
client’s process), and data science tear-downs (a meeting where the team
collaboratively attempts to find and fix problems, try new techniques, and
debate the philosophical implications of a model's construction).

_Sales_: We prefer the thoughtful relationship builder to the cowboy
negotiator. Most of our contracts are multi-year high-price affairs, so
relationships are really important. Plus, you get to spend your time at
breweries, distilleries and roasteries (I've personally never been to a sales
meeting where beer or coffee wasn't served freshly brewed).

Next Steps

Please submit something awesome to JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to apply.

------
callaars
Clevertech | Various Tech Jobs | New York | REMOTE
[https://hire.clevertech.biz?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1](https://hire.clevertech.biz?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1)

We are always looking for great developers. As I've been employed by them for
more than 2,5 years now, I can say for certain it's a great company to work
for.

The following positions are open:

\- DevOps
[https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/53e37a6c00ef4a8b4d656d77?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/53e37a6c00ef4a8b4d656d77?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1)

\- JavaScript Desktop Engineer
[https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/585da22aa6c9d54f36567790?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/585da22aa6c9d54f36567790?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1)

\- Node.js API Engineer
[https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/572b5462c4bfa6ce4fc43c1a?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/572b5462c4bfa6ce4fc43c1a?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1)

\- iOS Developer
[https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/53c7d351b97f91f7564c3ce9?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/53c7d351b97f91f7564c3ce9?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1)

\- UI/UX Designer
[https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/53d637deece32f542d110354?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/53d637deece32f542d110354?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1)

\- React Developer
[https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/564f935df176003d5a6056a7?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/564f935df176003d5a6056a7?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1)

\- Tech Lead
[https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/57583305149202292b34dcd5?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/57583305149202292b34dcd5?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1)

\- JavaScript / Node.js Developer
[https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/54cf696f2b393e216ee20936?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/54cf696f2b393e216ee20936?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1)

\- CakePHP Developer
[https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/5523ab2a01400ff857e529f3?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/5523ab2a01400ff857e529f3?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1)

\- Android Developer
[https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/554bbcc44dfd4fdc609b4690?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/554bbcc44dfd4fdc609b4690?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1)

\- Fullstack Web Developer
[https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/5768e973a6652627598b40e6?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/5768e973a6652627598b40e6?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1)

~~~
ultrasandwich
Applied here for the React dev position before, but never heard anything back.
Seemed like a pretty good fit, but if it's just a "rolling" job posting, I get
that. No worries.

~~~
lj3
Same here. Applied last year and never heard anything. It makes me wonder if
they're resume farming.

~~~
scorpioxy
And a third me too. I'm not sure if it is resume farming but I didn't
appreciate that I didn't at least get a "no thank you" email. This isn't
unique to them but it does make me hesitant in ever applying there again or
even recommending the place as an employer or vendor.

~~~
hardwaresofton
welp, was about to apply but this string of comments just changed my mind.

~~~
callaars
Thanks for the comments people, I'll pass it on to our HR :)

~~~
wyclif
You guys need to be a lot more proactive about reaching out to people if you
ever expect to hire in this environment. Just a free pro tip.

------
darrennix
Interviewed | San Francisco | Account Manager | REMOTE |
[https://www.interviewed.com](https://www.interviewed.com)

Interviewed builds job assessments that let candidates demonstrate their real
world skills so that hiring managers don't have to rely on resumes, behavioral
interviews, and personality tests -- which are inherently flawed. By
completing job simulations, instead, the best candidates stand out regardless
of their educational background or years of experience. Our customers love it.
Over the last year, we've added fantastic customers like Uber, Fidelity
Investments, Upwork, Thumbtack, Zillow. We need to expand our account
management team to ensure all of their needs are met.

Here's what you'll do as an account manager:

\- Own a set of key accounts and ensure that they are delighted with
Interviewed and are achieving success in hiring by using us. That means
proactively evaluating their hiring process for better strategies, responding
to questions and requests, and frequent check-ins.

\- Onboard new accounts by building out their hiring pipeline (jobs,
assessments, automation, correspondence templates) and training new users.

\- Ensure job candidates are having a smooth experience by troubleshooting
issues and providing guidance to job seekers on behalf of our customers.

\- Create assessments by researching and writing scripts for new assessments,
proofreading and editing for other members of the team, and updating FAQs and
macros.

We don't really care about your background because, after all, we are trying
to help companies move away from traditional hiring. Some of the best people
we've worked with came from recruiting, sales, and the arts. They have the
dedication, endurance, and above all, enthusiasm needed to succeed in a
dynamic, multinational tech company. If you are a great communicator, work
fast, and are willing to take risks, we’d love to talk!

Our hiring process uses our own product and it usually only takes about one
week from first contact to final decision!

Round 1: We'll send you an invitation to complete some questions online. These
are designed to show us how well you communicate in writing (really important
for a remote team).

Round 2: We'll schedule a short phone call to get to know you and let you ask
questions about the role. We'll also invite you to a 1-hour work sample (a
mini project) that is a simplified version of something you will do if hired.

Round 3: We'll schedule a day that's convenient for you to take on the role of
account manager. You'll work with the rest of the team on three projects that
will produce concrete deliverables by the end of the day. The projects are
challenging but fun. This is your chance to see what we do, up close, and get
to know the rest of the team. We provide a stipend to thank you, too.

Our generous compensation package will include stock options, medical and
dental insurance, a 401K plan, and paid vacations.

Please email me directly at daniel@interviewed.com or you can see all our
openings at
[https://internal.interviewed.com](https://internal.interviewed.com)

------
rasengan
PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS | Internet Engineers | Denver, CO or REMOTE to REMOTE-
QUALIFIED CANDIDATES |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
| Full Time, Etc.

PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS is fighting the good fight against censorship,
surveillance, and overall evil.

Please e-mail jobs@privateinternetaccess.com to APPLY.

\-- Please make sure to send a resume, cover letter, links to anything worth
seeing, etc. --

Please read this if you haven't already:
[http://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html](http://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html)

If you want to help the fight with the company who has donated the most to
organizations such as the EFF, FFTF, Creative Commons, Linux Mint, Freenode,
Snoonet, OSTIF, Children's Hospitals, etc., then send us an e-mail.

Thank you in advance, and have a wonderful day. We look forward to standing in
line with you against draconian injustice and shitty people.

------
EduardoNJF
Site Reliability Engineer | Hedge-fund | Chicago, London or Dublin | ONSITE |
Full­time | $180k-$300k+(skill and seniority based) with great benefits +
relocation

World's leading, tech-driven hedge fund looking for Site Reliability Engineers
to work in the front-office solving complex problems and supporting trading
infrastructure and big data applications for high frequency trading teams. A
mixture of DevOps, Systems Engineering and Linux SysAdmin with a lot of
scripting and automation.

Currently interviewing candidates from top Silicon Valley firms and start-ups.
We are looking for the best technologist in the world.

If you are interested in discussing in more detail, please send me an email
at: eduardo(dot)herrera(at)njfsearch(dot)com

Thanks, Eduardo

------
spitfire
I'll post to this thread because this is very relevant for the hiring
companies.

Hunter and Schmidt did a meta-study of 85 years of research on hiring
criteria. [1] There are three attributes you need to select for to identify
performing employees in intellectual fields.

    
    
        - General mental ability (Are they generally smart)
        Use WAIS or if there are artifacts of GMA(Complex work they've done themselves) available use them as proxies. 
        Using IQ is effectively illegal[2] in the US, so you'll have to find a test that acts as a good proxy.
    
    
        - Work sample test. NOT HAZING! As close as possible to the actual work they'd be doing. Try to make it apples-to-apples comparison across candidates. Also, try and make accomidations for candidates not knowing your company shibboleth.
    
    
        - Integrity. The first two won't matter if you hire dishonest people or politicians.
         There are existing tests available for this, you can purchase for < $50 per use.
    
    

This alone will get you > 65% hit rate [1], and can be done inside of three
hours. There's no need for day long (or multi-day) gladiator style gauntlets.
Apply this process to EVERYONE, including that elite cool kid from the "right"
school/company. You don't want to exclude part of your sample population!

[1]
[http://mavweb.mnsu.edu/howard/Schmidt%20and%20Hunter%201998%...](http://mavweb.mnsu.edu/howard/Schmidt%20and%20Hunter%201998%20Validity%20and%20Utility%20Psychological%20Bulletin.pdf)

[2] Technically IQ tests are not "illegal", but the bar courts have decided
companies have to climb is so high it effectively means they are. There is
existing case law directly covering IQ tests in hiring. You should speak with
your lawyer before you decide to try IQ tests.

~~~
emcq
I haven't seen interviewing for integrity discussed much and seems like it
would be an interesting component. Can you expand more on how to interview for
integrity and what those tests might be?

------
jhaynam
Interact | Oakland, California (ONSITE) |Customer Success Manager

Posted by: Josh Haynam, Co-Founder

Interact is not a typical startup.

We’re bootstrapped and profitable, and have clients like Starbucks, The United
Nations, and The Home Depot, despite just three team members at our company
thus far.

We’re looking for someone to help our clients use our tools successfully,
which means you’ll be interfacing with everyone from small business owners to
top social media marketing experts at giant brands.

Working at Interact is challenging and sometimes frustrating, you’ll be pushed
to learn more every month working here than you would in years working at a
big company. (one of our team members words, not mine).

This position is for someone with very strong customer service skills who
doesn’t back down from any challenge. You’ll have an opportunity to make a
huge impact both inside of Interact and with our thousands of clients.

Our current team is made up of three people. The common theme between all of
us is an ability to quickly produce results. Meaning that we discuss a new
idea, divide up the responsibilities to get it done, and just go do it.

This makes working at Interact constantly exciting, we’re inventing new tools
and figuring out how to market/sell them as we go.

What Interact actually does: We provide tools to brands for social media
marketing. Our flagship product is a personality quiz maker so companies can
make quizzes like the ones you see on Buzzfeed. We recently launched a
sweepstakes product and are now working on Facebook live tools as well.

If you’re ready for a job that brings fulfillment and excitement to your life,
get in touch with us.

Interview Process: 1\. 15-minute phone call 2\. 1-hour on-site 3\. 2-hour
take-home challenge

If interested, read more about the position and contact us at
tryinteract.com/jobs

------
goldfishcaura
Caura Consulting | Data Analyst | Remote Only | Part-Time

Caura Consulting, a sponsoring organization of
[http://www.innerjoins.org](http://www.innerjoins.org), is looking for a very
experienced Analyst to help grow the non-profit community, InnerJoin. Your job
is to facilitate conversations, help answer some analytical questions, and
prompt new topics for discussions.

Daily availability is required. Hours are flexible.

~~~
throwawayda
What's the best way to contact you?

------
iandanforth
Is there any way these roles could impact the horrendous customer service for
which Comcast is infamous?

~~~
dang
This is not an acceptable place to post attacks about something extraneous, so
please don't do that here.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13303953](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13303953)
and marked it off-topic.

~~~
iandanforth
Understood. Out of curiosity, if the question had been phrased, "Would this
role provide an opportunity to improve the customer service of this company?"
would you construe that as an attack?

~~~
dang
I wouldn't, but it would probably be off topic in the Who Is Hiring thread.

------
seekgk
Seeking role in product management or product development or sales

Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      1) 6.5 years of Consulting experience with Big 4 (Deloitte) in Product development, pre-sales and business analysis
      
      2) SaaS, Java, Oracle, SQL, Consulting, Sales, Product designing, Market analysis & validation,
     A/B Testing (automation using selenium), mobile - Android & iOS
      
      3) Founder of hyperlocal communication and marketting application 
      

Résumé/CV: please drop me a mail

Email: gopalakrishnansrid@gmail.com

------
3riverdev
REMOTE

Nonprofit/Church Technology: Sales Contract

Our calling is to be behind the scenes, using technology to enhance nonprofit
impact and sustainability, as well as reducing the distractions and stress on
leaders.

We're in need of freelance sales help in 2017! We recently launched a product
(Donation Spring -
[https://www.donationspring.com](https://www.donationspring.com)) and plan to
aggressively promote it after the new year. Additionally, we continue to pitch
our overall consulting and development services.

What I'm looking for:

\- Someone with sales/marketing chops. A sales or account exec career history
is helpful, but not a requirement -- we'll consider anyone with relevant
backgrounds and personality/passion alignment.

\- Experience/familiarity with the nonprofit and church industry.

\- Major bonus points to bringing an existing network of nonprofit/church
prospects.

\- Located anywhere in the US. The more geographically diverse our team can
be, the better.

\- Freelance contract, part-time, at your own pace. Pay is a traditional
commission based on account revenue (negotiable).

\- Fun, easy going, and service-centered heart. Our primary focus is _serving_
both nonprofit/church missions as well as helping their staff in any tech-
centric way we can.

If that describes you, I'd love to chat!

Brett Meyer brett@3riverdev.com

